# TileMasters 1000w 9 plants*mixed strains from clone*medigrow



## tilemaster (May 9, 2009)

Okay, finaly decided to start my first journal. better than continuing to post in the general area's, since this is to keep track of *my* grow and possibly *my* future grows. This isnt my first time growing all the way through, I used this equiptment 2 years ago, in a ultimatley botched indoor hydro areo op. I did harvest, but bud wasnt ready, and wasnt cured, tasted like hay and cloryphil. I have had 2 successful outdoor ops, but Im now in a location that prevents it, and I have this mission at hand.

*Lighting:*

600wHPS sun system
400wHPs sun system

*sidelighting* added recently)

6 x 23w CFL's

*ventallation:*

180cfm hydrofarm squirl fan, exhausted room every 8 minutes when on. ducting ran to both light hoods. Hooked to its own night and day thermostat.

(2) osicillating fans from walmart.

(1) humidifier

(1) 4'' intake fan hooked to 4'' dryer venting and ran into enclosure.

*Footprint Bud room:*

 room is a 7' x 7' enclosure framed into the corner of a double garage. framed with 2''x4'''s and plastic sheeting from the inside, and outside is sheetrocked. Has a small access hatch from inbetween the studs @ 2' spacing. I wanted room to move in there, so lights are effectivly covering a 7'x 3.5' area. this may change along with lighting, and other add ons on later grows, but for now I need to finish what I started.

*Strains:*

 All plants currently running are from a local caregiver/provider, in my area. 

3 white widows
1 big bud
3 blue heavens
1 heavy duty fruity
1 blueberry

*Veg Room:*

 currently have an inside closet running 6 23w cfl's as well. This will change soon, as I like the ambient temperture in my garage much better than my house. I have 1 WhiteWidow clone that I took over a month ago off 1 of my purchased clones, before they went into budding. I built a DYI bubble cloner, which in turn worked. I can see the addition of a MH light to the future veg room in the garage. 

I will start posting pics momentarily. I will post a few pics from earlier in March when I bought the orginal clones. But most pics will be through the flowering phase. Like Day 1, Day 5, Day 20 etc.
I dig being able to see the bud progression.
 Feel free to break the rules and post away. Make sure it pertains to this grow, or yours.


----------



## tilemaster (May 9, 2009)

Starting March 18 (soil grow)

picked up 2 white widow clones in a cup of water from caregiver...immediatly planted in soil at home. Wilted intially, then showed vigor in 1 week.

March 25th

picked up 3 more clones from the caregiver in the same manner as before, this time 1 widow, 1 HDF, 1 big bud.

April 2nd

everythings vegging so nicely at this point and I have been topping all the bigger ones while just running 1 600watter over them. I felt like I needed a couple more clones, so I picked up 4 more. 3 Blue Heavens and 1 Blueberry. Had slight PH issues throughout the entire last month, but then bought a PH meter.

April 15

Started 12 12 . All clones that got the little extra time from March are 2-3footers. Newer clones are closer to 16''. Ph issues seem resolved.


----------



## tilemaster (May 9, 2009)

Week 1-3 of budding. Everythings running smoothly. Starting to use mollassas and AN big bud. trichromes becoming evident even from close inspection with just my eyes. Used small amounts of dental floss to tie some of the larger colas down from shooting up too much in this stretchy phase. Running 1000w's of Hps, and 6 23 w cfl's on the under branchs. I left all the small lower branchs intact instead of lollipoping the plants.


----------



## tilemaster (May 9, 2009)

more pictures






tilemaster said:


> Week 1-3 of budding. Everythings running smoothly. Starting to use mollassas and AN big bud. trichromes becoming evident even from close inspection with just my eyes. Used small amounts of dental floss to tie some of the larger colas down from shooting up too much in this stretchy phase. Running 1000w's of Hps, and 6 23 w cfl's on the under branchs. I left all the small lower branchs intact instead of lollipoping the plants.


----------



## tilemaster (May 9, 2009)

more pics ......wont let me upload them all at once for some reason




tilemaster said:


> more pictures


----------



## tilemaster (May 9, 2009)

and most current pics 




tilemaster said:


> more pics ......wont let me upload them all at once for some reason


----------



## tilemaster (May 9, 2009)

Day 25 of Flower Tommorow..will update with of coarse more photos... i think its lookin damn good for day 25..lots and lots of trichs already..oh ya hope their 60dayers



tilemaster said:


> and most current pics


----------



## mygirls (May 10, 2009)

all i have to say is im still waiting for you to send me that plane tiicket LOL.ya looking awsome bro. so your saying i can unsubcribe to the other thread and focuse on this one now.


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

yes sir good to seee you mygirls


----------



## Laurenash1088 (May 10, 2009)

wow. ur thumb is super green  i feel like mine will never look like that! u need to come to ky and give me lessons. will u b my teacher? lol


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

sure, anything u need...let me know, you'll be sure to work it out.. theyre just babies, and im prone to spending hours in a veg room, just searching for room to improve. but when it comes to them being small for the first 8weeks in veg, not a whole lot is required. you'll be amazed as to where theyre at next month opposed to this 1. give them time, a good watering schedule, and every other to every third (i prefer the latter) give them nutes+water, unless ur using a MG product. they need a nute hight in N for the first 8 weeks. also occasional unsulfered mollassas would help even in veg. Make sure your PH is in check, this very important. I used a vial tester for awhile, but there inaccurate to some extent, from human error. get a digital version, so whether u go hydro or soil in the future you'll have a very important growers tool for both mediums. Get at me with any problems, im sure that me or another rui member will surely be able to help. PPeaCe






Laurenash1088 said:


> wow. ur thumb is super green  i feel like mine will never look like that! u need to come to ky and give me lessons. will u b my teacher? lol


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

more pics for u thirsty blood hounds...

added 1 more socket with Y splitter and 2 23w cfl's. gives me 180+w of cfl side lighting for more resin production -less the wispy buds.


next pics will be lights off sorry for the bRiGhtNess...put some shades on!kiss-ass


----------



## RollingJoints (May 10, 2009)

Great journal youve made here +REP


----------



## RollingJoints (May 10, 2009)

Well, once i have spread some!


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

ya bud thanks for making it over here. keep in touch


RollingJoints said:


> Well, once i have spread some!


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

okay so im having problems with 1 of my 2 timers. formally i had each timer runnin each HID light. but i wanted to add cfl sidelighting. ....so i used the timer the 400 watter is plugged into . i disconnected the 400 and ran another surge protector into the timer, so id have like 6 timed outlets...plugged in all my cfls and the 400. now the timer is acting funny. like at 12noon ill poke my head in there, and just the 400 and the cfls are still on. i slide the manual switch to the right and they go out...but then i got to slide it left to turn back on at midnight..fk that...any1 have this problem with pluggn multiple shit in to a timer?


----------



## RollingJoints (May 10, 2009)

Yo i searched for the y bulb adapters on home depot and lowes but came up with nothing  could you find me one on the web and send me the link please?


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

http://www.easternlightbulbs.com/nav/itempage.asp?itemid=806&trng=fgle


----------



## RollingJoints (May 10, 2009)

Wow did you pay that much for one of those!?


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

i think thats for a whole box


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

*Bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppppppppppppp*


----------



## KolorBlind (May 10, 2009)

Hey man, great lookin setup!!

I can only think of one thing on the timers, and you may have checked already, but...

Did you have to unplug the timer for any period of time recently? Or did the power go off at all? I never thought about it, and seeing as to how you know more that I it may be a no brainer, but check the "current time" or whatever its called on your timer and see if it still actually matches the current time.

I noticed my lights going off at a later time than normal then realized I had the strip the timer is on unplugged for a while to cut some holes in my fridge, once I set it back it was all better. Im using the $12 timers from lowes that have 2 of the 3 prong outlets on them.

Hope this helps.
KB


----------



## josh4321 (May 10, 2009)

man the plants are looking sweeeet what do you think your going to get


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

Thanks *kolorblind,*

i have gone over everything with the timer...i talked to some experts, and the 1 timer thats working with the 600hid is from hydrofarm, working flawlessly, the 1 timer thats hooked to the 400hid and the powerstrip, and cfl's is of shitty quality, and looks older than my 1986 nissan sentra....it needs to be replaced. probably had to many amps on it, and it shit. replacing it bright and early tommorow...thanks for the imput..timers can be a bitch. (atcually first time ive had timer problems but its been a bitch) ill try to check ur grow out kolorblind...peace





KolorBlind said:


> Hey man, great lookin setup!!
> 
> I can only think of one thing on the timers, and you may have checked already, but...
> 
> ...


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

Josh thanks for checkn in on my medical grow.....1st run in new spot in 2 yrs. Hmmm i cant quite c the wieght being there yet.....but if it swells accordingly im gonna guess 16-20zips. could be a little more could be a little less than 16.
id be happy with .5 gram/perwatt. that would be 16approx. im adding 1000w so 2k of HID HPS and 200w cfl sidelighting on next run for 2.2k watts w/ a/c . on that im gonning for 50 zips. wut about u bro..i know i checked on ur grow early on in flower, thought they looked healthy and shit , but fucking A wow i checked ur thread this morning and that bubblegum is like a fucking granite rock hard dense bomb crystally heavy (scale wise) shit.....bro i wanna credit the genitics, but dude u just grew some elite dank.  how much u think ur pulln..ur just runnin a 400 right





josh4321 said:


> man the plants are looking sweeeet what do you think your going to get


----------



## josh4321 (May 10, 2009)

im thinking 5 to 8 ozs but id be happy with 4 ozs


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

Dude of some really high quality smoke..youve got me wanting to order bubblegum....i think you'll get at least 6


josh4321 said:


> im thinking 5 to 8 ozs but id be happy with 4 ozs


----------



## josh4321 (May 10, 2009)

hey tm witch 1 is the hdf


----------



## tilemaster (May 10, 2009)

so far the 1 with the most trichs smell, and denseness....pic doesnt do it justice..im rolling with a shitty camera so i cant get a pic of the trichs ..but her she be






josh4321 said:


> hey tm witch 1 is the hdf


----------



## RollingJoints (May 11, 2009)

Now managed to find a 250watt blue spec cfl reflector kit for £20 gna use that for the widow grow! Still spreading the rep..


----------



## tilemaster (May 11, 2009)

right on RJ ....gonna use it as side lighting?


----------



## RollingJoints (May 11, 2009)

Im gna use the 250w above the plants and have maybe two 25w cfls on each side of the cupboard. Then use my 400w HPS for flower along with the 2 other cfls.


----------



## tilemaster (May 11, 2009)

Good plan thumbs up...hows everything filling out RJ...u start flushing yet?


----------



## tilemaster (May 11, 2009)

Okay so i got to the hydro store and picked up a hydrofarm timer, rated to 1750w 15amp.just the manual type, same 1 that i have controlling my 600HID. plugged it in set the time and blam lights went out at noon. Ill be surly pokin my head in a midnight, and i suspect should be all good. approaching 1 month of flower.


----------



## tilemaster (May 12, 2009)

*buuuuummmmmmmmmmpppppppppppp*


----------



## slipperyP (May 12, 2009)

Good Morning...Hows the plants today....I just came from reading a Vegan Nutrient Thread...OMG I was gonna comment but I just decided to say screw it and go make some bacon and eggs. I'm glad gave me the common sence to enjoy the best things without guilt. People run the top of the food chain....that means eat steak. I know that wasn't on topic but DAMN. Later


----------



## tilemaster (May 12, 2009)

ya i agree people are retarded....things are truly fucked up in the world, so ur gonna stress and not enjoy the finer tastes in life? WtF. my girl just turned 28 and I bought a new BBQ for the patio, and we had som bomb tbones, adn lobster. Peace




slipperyP said:


> Good Morning...Hows the plants today....I just came from reading a Vegan Nutrient Thread...OMG I was gonna comment but I just decided to say screw it and go make some bacon and eggs. I'm glad gave me the common sence to enjoy the best things without guilt. People run the top of the food chain....that means eat steak. I know that wasn't on topic but DAMN. Later


----------



## mygirls (May 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya i agree people are retarded....things are truly fucked up in the world, so ur gonna stress and not enjoy the finer tastes in life? WItH. my girl just turned 28 and I bought a new BBQ for the patio, and we had some bomb t bones, and lobster. Peace


fuck ya, i bought a new stainless steel BBQ last year and have dam near burned it out. all those BBQ tunas, halibut, salmon, clams, elk, deer. oh and some of the other crap like steak, pork and chicken, LOL im waiting on the wife to turn 40 so i can trade her in on two twenties. ha ha LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 12, 2009)

Okay, damn its gettn hot in there...A/C next week for sure. Home De=pot 20amp breakers going in asap and remodel outlets/boxs...and i already got the ac and brackets. temps arent breechn 90 or nothing..but i wann a keep my ladies fresh and freshier. so i will get on this, and if anybodys interested, ill take some pics, as i blow apart some holes for romex / outlets, and get in2 my GE service box.

Here are the ladies , lights on, sry again for the brightness...

also im down to 1 white widow clone in my veg area. i took the clone of a ww in my 12 12 room while they were still in veg. it was a sucess do to my DYI bubble cloner. It is doing great, I have topped it and supper cropped two spots. Im going for a bushy mother. Stay


----------



## tilemaster (May 12, 2009)

hey mygirls/slippery P check out this link...it finaly drew a some vegan progandaa toward the end...

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180773-big-game-hunters-show-your.html









mygirls said:


> fuck ya, i bought a new stainless steel BBQ last year and have dam near burned it out. all those BBQ tunas, halibut, salmon, clams, elk, deer. oh and some of the other crap like steak, pork and chicken, LOL im waiting on the wife to turn 40 so i can trade her in on two twenties. ha ha LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 12, 2009)

*bumpn all day LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLong*


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 12, 2009)

Damn tile your laides are looking fucking great. Keep up the good work bro I'll stay tuned. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

sup my east coast tropics brother? thanks ...seein more and more yellowing.. only at bottom fan leaves. fuck i did give em a shot of grow lst week to hold em over. im going just stick with water...and bloom, big bud an, and mollasas, from here out.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 13, 2009)

Ya mine are staying really green. I mean lower leaves are yellowing but top ones are still dark green. I think I'm gonna flush once and then do two waterings with just water and Super Plant Tonic. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

Right...im gonna flush em in a few minutes...ive only flushed em once going into flower, when i had crazy ph issues. try en get all that salt out of em. some of my bigger contaniers are a true pain to flush, making me like the 3.5 gal the best, much easier to flush then big planters.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 13, 2009)

I know I have 2 gallon grow bags. I didn't want to worry about ph'ing 10 gallons of water that would just take so fucking long. I updated pics in my journal last night check em out bro 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

well ur about on the money how funny is that. took me 2 5 gallons buckets to flush just now=10gal. i swear lesson learned. im sticked w/ 3.5 gal as my max contanier next grow. there doin good bro.. lot more buds had to be tied to wall via dental floss and tacks..they were startn to lean , and 1 or 2 toppled over. ive got ea 1 staked ...plus so much floss tying down the larger ones to walls for support, that its creating a mini disorginized (but working) scrog net. ill snap a couple pics be right back


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

Okay so day 28..

here the ladies be..after 10gal phd water flush.

also my 1 WW clone supercropped in veg


----------



## RollingJoints (May 13, 2009)

Now those nuggs are getting fat just like i said on the first post. Good shit tile, keep it up.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 13, 2009)

damn brotha those are some sexy sexy ladies! makes my mouth water thinkin about smokin them nuggets... mmmmm hang on bong break... ahhh much better.... can definatly tell a difference between hps and floros if you compare my 28 days and your 28.. although there are still a shit ton of variables that are different and not an accurate comparison, its still a comparison... im jealous buddy.. ill buy the plant ticket if you buy the blunts! then we really could compare our harvests... we'd end up to stoned to remember tho... lol keep it up bro!


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

thanks bro i truly agree. as some1 said there like a billion ways to skin a cat. i think ur floro grow, shows frugilness., cause if u can come with a decent harvest, u ran like hardly any electric. i plan on incoporating floroa, MH, HPs, cfl, and maybe 1 day led. i really like the idea of getting offf the grid completly with hydro electricity,or solar. props, *simpsonsampson* and ill be following ur grow right along side this journal.. good luck and good looking Out. bout to go get my 2zips of killer, ive been out for a day, wish i had the bongload a min ago...but i will in a hour. ill post some bud porn from the 2 zips


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

my british brother... shit u might not be british...jsut a guess..i know u aint kickin it in the staties tho..hhah. anyways thanks and much love *RJ.*




RollingJoints said:


> Now those nuggs are getting fat just like i said on the first post. Good shit tile, keep it up.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 13, 2009)

British I am. Got my order today of two 15 gal pots, canna nutes and canna pro soil. I decided to get a 300w blue spec cfl reflector just got to wait for that now!


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

Ya let me know how dat 300w runs. very interested...more lighting everywhere! 15gal pots damn* RJ.* Im begining to dislike larger pots for the amount of water u gotta throw at them to flush. Ive got a couple plants in ridiculously lg pots right now..and ive decided to stick w/ 3.5 gal as my max in the future. 

S o ne ways...heres wut i picked up today. smell isnt the best, but its frosty with trichs.. this'll last me the week.If any1 has some nug that thier currently smoking throw a pic in this thread if u like



RollingJoints said:


> British I am. Got my order today of two 15 gal pots, canna nutes and canna pro soil. I decided to get a 300w blue spec cfl reflector just got to wait for that now!


----------



## RollingJoints (May 13, 2009)

Yeah that does look nice bro. I was going to get an ounce of ak47 but it was £200 like $300 so ive decided to not get anything big, just wait until my girls are done. I only got a lil bit of my bud left


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 13, 2009)

Lookin good man good luck...stop by my journal and peep it...


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

*baymed*, ofcoarse i will, ive been watchn u just didnt know, heheh. saw a cple things, wut sticks 2 the memory, hmm ur girls thong shot, that u said sry for, hmm the like 20 canisters of butane pic, and the knowledge i got from ur honey oil method..plus a very sick op. so good shit man, and im org. 20yr + bay area cat, specifically marin co..*terra linda* bro so ill be checkn from time 2 [email protected]


BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Lookin good man good luck...stop by my journal and peep it...


----------



## mygirls (May 13, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Lookin good man good luck...stop by my journal and peep it...


same here i thought you were gone. i'll be watching. shit lookd great.
hey tileshits looking goodkeepitup.


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

ya ya...puttn on wieght arent they...put bunch more stakes in the pots and homemade tie downs...cause of the wieght bein put on the stems thier startn to do there lean thing. 

any1 know how to multi quote, i need the lesson.




mygirls said:


> same here i thought you were gone. i'll be watching. shit lookd great.





mygirls said:


> *hey tileshits looking goodkeepitup*.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 13, 2009)

This is all i have left of mine its homegrown skunk.


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

_*...........vvery nice...i think i have a very similiar 3 tier grinder w/ the kief stash down below...also vvvery nice.........*_


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 13, 2009)

alright... im really sad now... out of my stash until this harvest is ready... non of my normal emergency connects can find any either... last few weeks been stuck with some that resembles weed that was pressed in a car crushers... i cant smoke to much without a lovely headache... its killin me... i know another grower about a half hour away that has some chemdog thats almost ready so it wont be much longer... but till then ill just keep suffering with this shit while staring at yours...


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

if u were down the block id puff u out tough.


----------



## mygirls (May 13, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya ya...puttn on wieght arent they...put bunch more stakes in the pots and homemade tie downs...cause of the wieght bein put on the stems thier startn to do there lean thing.
> 
> any1 know how to multi quote, i need the lesson.


 hey bro what you do is on allthe ones you want to quote click muti but on the last on you want quoted click quote this will quote all you have wantyed quoted. hope this helps.


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

Learn 2 multi



simpsonsampson420 said:


> alright... im really sad now... out of my stash until this harvest is ready... non of my normal emergency connects can find any either... last few weeks been stuck with some that resembles weed that was pressed in a car crushers... i cant smoke to much without a lovely headache... its killin me... i know another grower about a half hour away that has some chemdog thats almost ready so it wont be much longer... but till then ill just keep suffering with this shit while staring at yours...


 


tilemaster said:


> if u were down the block id puff u out tough.


 


mygirls said:


> hey bro what you do is on allthe ones you want to quote click muti but on the last on you want quoted click quote this will quote all you have wantyed quoted. hope this helps.


ya it certainly _Does_ **


----------



## mygirls (May 13, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> _*...........vvery nice...i think i have a very similiar 3 tier grinder w/ the kief stash down below...also vvvery nice.........*_


*and to talk to a certain quote and your done talking just click*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> alright... im really sad now... out of my stash until this harvest is ready... non of my normal emergency connects can find any either... last few weeks been stuck with some that resembles weed that was pressed in a car crushers... i cant smoke to much without a lovely headache... its killin me... i know another grower about a half hour away that has some chemdog thats almost ready so it wont be much longer... but till then ill just keep suffering with this shit while staring at yours...


*to the next quote*


mygirls said:


> hey bro what you do is on allthe ones you want to quote click muti but on the last on you want quoted click quote this will quote all you have wantyed quoted. hope this helps.


*and so on and*


tilemaster said:


> Learn 2 multi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*and so on*


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

_got it hell MG good stuff_


----------



## mygirls (May 13, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> _got it hell MG good stuff_


ya i seen that after i did all that. i didn't see the faces there.LOL when i multi quotei make the letters bigger and bolder so it can be seen, nothing meant by it.
i just added two more plants to my flower room.


----------



## tilemaster (May 13, 2009)

hell ya...i need to add some..make it more pertpetual..ahhh that come later


----------



## RollingJoints (May 14, 2009)

Finally i could give the +REP Im going to make a grow journal on my next grow. Thos colas of yours are nearlly as big as mine! The closest I get to hunting is my dog chasing foxes!


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the rep *rJ*...wut kind a dog u got there? Ya i stepped in the grow early this morn...startn to c them swell overnight now..still like 30day + left .. there gonna be fat..
started tearn in to my new electrical project.. i got 2 more outlets and new construction boxes wired with 10/2 romex..all i got do is get the right breakers now. 





RollingJoints said:


> Finally i could give the +REP Im going to make a grow journal on my next grow. Thos colas of yours are nearlly as big as mine! The closest I get to hunting is my dog chasing foxes!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 14, 2009)

i could use a good smoke out TILE... spent 5 hours running 3 new circuts for my new setup so everything in the garden is on its own shit... 1 240v and 2 120v circuts.. just so many boxes and wires to hook up... well i ran out of time... girls went to sleep at 10.. needed another hour to go... so my buddy, whos actually the electrician, i just do what he says, is coming back today to finish... i can only dream of the day when all my lights are a goin and the buds are a growin and i am a smokin something other than this bullshit i have to right now... damn this shit sucks.. chemdog in 5 days and counting...


----------



## mygirls (May 14, 2009)

hellya bro my wife sats im high that they don'tswell up that fast over night, i told her your right i am HIGH but they do. so she looked the next morning and about shit a twinky. yep she said they do.


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

when i say 'swellin' overnight..im jsut sayn i see visible gain in the circumfrence (spell?) of the bud and the hieght... i run 12 12 on from midnight 2 noon. if i get up at say 6am and water..im usually in there for only 20min. i dont check it till 24 hours..and i do def c swellin every 24 hrs i check..for sure..im high 2 but that doesnt change the facts..that im high..and i c swelling!




mygirls said:


> hellya bro my wife sats im high that they don'tswell up that fast over night, i told her your right i am HIGH but they do. so she looked the next morning and about shit a twinky. yep she said they do.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> when i say 'swellin' overnight..im jsut sayn i see visible gain in the circumfrence (spell?) of the bud and the hieght... i run 12 12 on from midnight 2 noon. if i get up at say 6am and water..im usually in there for only 20min. i dont check it till 24 hours..and i do def c swellin every 24 hrs i check..for sure..im high 2 but that doesnt change the facts..that im high..and i c swelling!






i know what you mean bro... thats how all my girls are.. i have lights on from 9:30am to 10pm.. so i typically spend about 10 to 20 minutes a morning looking at them, cleaning dead leaves, all that shit.. but i notice every little change... i love it... i wish though i could not see them for a week and then see them... like that huge amount of change... but that aint happening... so day to day works.. im getting close to that 6th week explosion.. im pumped... your about there too arent you?


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

wish i could send u a bud but im the hella paronoid type so sorry. let me know how the electric turns out..im doin the same thing basically w.out the 240



simpsonsampson420 said:


> i could use a good smoke out TILE... spent 5 hours running 3 new circuts for my new setup so everything in the garden is on its own shit... 1 240v and 2 120v circuts.. just so many boxes and wires to hook up... well i ran out of time... girls went to sleep at 10.. needed another hour to go... so my buddy, whos actually the electrician, i just do what he says, is coming back today to finish... i can only dream of the day when all my lights are a goin and the buds are a growin and i am a smokin something other than this bullshit i have to right now... damn this shit sucks.. chemdog in 5 days and counting...


 
Hell ya bro i feel u, if we were gone a week...id def be a world of wonders upon walking in..i have the same routing as u basically..pick a few leaves..water..smell...touch...smell some more..haha. no im close to 4 weeks on the 15th 


simpsonsampson420 said:


> i know what you mean bro... thats how all my girls are.. i have lights on from 9:30am to 10pm.. so i typically spend about 10 to 20 minutes a morning looking at them, cleaning dead leaves, all that shit.. but i notice every little change... i love it... i wish though i could not see them for a week and then see them... like that huge amount of change... but that aint happening... so day to day works.. im getting close to that 6th week explosion.. im pumped... your about there too arent you?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 14, 2009)

no im close to 4 weeks on the 15th[/QUOTE]

your a couple days behind me?? wait.. i think i knew that..  ya i did... so many people to keep straight... grows to follow... my little stoner brain cant keep up... lol 

if you sent me a nugget of joy i'd smoke the shit out of it...  ill stop bitchin soon... wont be long...


----------



## RollingJoints (May 14, 2009)

Hes a labrador  I just recieved my 300watt cfl reflector the bulb is huge ill post some pics on my forum.


----------



## mygirls (May 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> when i say 'swellin' overnight..im jsut sayn i see visible gain in the circumfrence (spell?) of the bud and the hieght... i run 12 12 on from midnight 2 noon. if i get up at say 6am and water..im usually in there for only 20min. i dont check it till 24 hours..and i do def c swellin every 24 hrs i check..for sure..im high 2 but that doesnt change the facts..that im high..and i c swelling!


 no im not saying your high. im saying i also see in 24 hrs a BIG diffrence in bud circum. definatly bro.


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

no i was feeln u ..i was just agreein ya..im high...and their bigger...lol




mygirls said:


> no im not saying your high. im saying i also see in 24 hrs a BIG diffrence in bud circum. definatly bro.


----------



## mygirls (May 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no i was feeln u ..i was just agreein ya..im high...and their bigger...lol


  arn't we all. LOL


----------



## RollingJoints (May 14, 2009)

yesssssssss


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

*RJ *do u know wut that cfl 300 ran in USD?



RollingJoints said:


> Hes a labrador  I just recieved my 300watt cfl reflector the bulb is huge ill post some pics on my forum.


 
Okay so i set out on this expanded electric mission..ill post a couple pics..of some be4 and after ..

wire used romex 10/2
breakers cutler hammer 20amp single phase
new construction outlet boxs
heavy duty 20amp outlets...


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

heres some more pics..my buddy custom welded those simple brackets for my A.C unit...custom . lag bolted to wall few minutes ago...all i got 2 do at this point is wire the breakers in ...and cut a whole and mount the a/c in. 

as u can see i took a pic of part of my garage. *that is the mrs.'s stuff*. can u imagine if she got that out of the way the potential my footprint has?






Okay so i set out on this expanded electric mission..ill post a couple pics..of some be4 and after ..

wire used romex 10/2
breakers cutler hammer 20amp single phase
new construction outlet boxs
heavy duty 20amp outlets...[/quote]


----------



## RollingJoints (May 14, 2009)

Nice, looking forward to seeing the finish. How many plants you looking at to get in there?


----------



## mygirls (May 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> heres some more pics..my buddy custom welded those simple brackets for my A.C unit...custom . lag bolted to wall few minutes ago...all i got 2 do at this point is wire the breakers in ...and cut a whole and mount the a/c in.
> 
> as u can see i took a pic of part of my garage. *that is the mrs.'s stuff*. can u imagine if she got that out of the way the potential my footprint has?
> 
> ...


[/quote]
ah yes i can't wait till JUNE. i get my bedroom back and i get to make a new flower room.


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

ya ya..me 2..hmmm plants not sure yet.. i got the certain perameters to work with, this is a legal op. my numbers are increasing..Ive taken on 2 patients, and my inhouse girl ,shes my caregiver..but i wanna keeep it simple really. It may allow for more of a perpetual end result. I can say this much, a cheap non air cooled 1000hps , is wut will prob go in the bud room along with the existing 400 and 600. the 2 existing lights are air cooled, but i figure i could run the 1000 in a big reflector and with a/c not worry so much about venting the bulb.
The room is bout 7x7x 10high. right now lignts are hung over a 7x3.5 space. theres room to hang a 1000w over a 4x4 shaded area..and still give me space to walk. Id say the 9 girls I have in there right now are pushing my spacing out pretty thin.. so I run prob just 12 but spaced out more effeciently. 



RollingJoints said:


> Nice, looking forward to seeing the finish. How many plants you looking at to get in there?


*cant wait for u , how bigs the room...big dimensions i bet*


ah yes i can't wait till JUNE. i get my bedroom back and i get to make a new flower room. [/quote]

Okay so finished electrical..all wired up.. think im ready for a/c. tommorrow will install a/c and more pics 2 come..heres wut ive got so far..


----------



## mygirls (May 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya ya..me 2..hmmm plants not sure yet.. i got the certain perameters to work with, this is a legal op. my numbers are increasing..Ive taken on 2 patients, and my inhouse girl ,shes my caregiver..but i wanna keeep it simple really. It may allow for more of a perpetual end result. I can say this much, a cheap non air cooled 1000hps , is wut will prob go in the bud room along with the existing 400 and 600. the 2 existing lights are air cooled, but i figure i could run the 1000 in a big reflector and with a/c not worry so much about venting the bulb.
> The room is bout 7x7x 10high. right now lignts are hung over a 7x3.5 space. theres room to hang a 1000w over a 4x4 shaded area..and still give me space to walk. Id say the 9 girls I have in there right now are pushing my spacing out pretty thin.. so I run prob just 12 but spaced out more effeciently.
> 
> 
> ...


Okay so finished electrical..all wired up.. think im ready for a/c. tommorrow will install a/c and more pics 2 come..heres wut ive got so far..[/quote]
i see your running out of room,have to expand. LOLmy new roomwill be 8ft by 10ft at 7ft high. just right for 6 little* monsters *


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

I like Monsterssss!!


mygirls said:


> Okay so finished electrical..all wired up.. think im ready for a/c. tommorrow will install a/c and more pics 2 come..heres wut ive got so far..


i see your running out of room,have to expand. LOLmy new roomwill be 8ft by 10ft at 7ft high. just right for 6 little* monsters *[/quote]


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

*Okay so im ready to install A.C going in , in the am. support is hung and power supply is ready. a.c unit is 9 amps ...1020watts. says to only plug into grounded recepticle, never plug into an extension cord, or power strip, this is noted on the a.c units power cord. i have the new heavy duty 20amp recepticle and breaker for this very reason. Only question I still have is can I use a Hydrofarm Timer with this setup, to say 15 on 15 off while lights are on...anybody got any ideas whether using timer is safe? Hit me up with ideas for rep+*


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

shit i know some of you guys run window a/c units right. by priciple the hot air vent in2 the cooler garage...and the a/c blows in2 the sealed grow. its mounted up higher and out of the way..but by my calculations...cool air will drift down anywayss. my main unanswered quiesitons...brewing...are: wut does this unit do to my RH levels..ie do i need a de humidifier now...can i plug this a.c unit in2 a hydrofarm timer rated past the a/c aperage and wattage(a/c cord says not to plug into anything) and finally....what does this unit do to my co2 levels..since im not runnin any co2........bumppp help me on my way to iccey


----------



## Lennard (May 15, 2009)

I have window unit sir, my rooms humidity is higher this grow than last with these new tents Im building, its around 50-56 solid. It did NOT change when I added unit. I have mine running off a like twenty foot ext cord, three way splitter to the mini fridge haha. Everything stays cold brother, no cords warm up. I do run CO2 for 3 mins a hour but it will really start making a difference in flowering hopefully. If your setup is straight air tight it wont be after you put the a/c in so it will probably help you exchange the air a little better in there which is a good thing in your case id say since you arent running co2 routinly I like to leave my tent door off and let the garage air come in for all the hours im up actually. HTH


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

Nice looking grow you got goin on here. Im subscribed.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 15, 2009)

the a/c unit i have also acts as a de-humidifier.. i dont know if its just the model i got or it they all do that... i run mine all the time right now and hover around 30% to at max 40% humidity.. it works well... you might have a slight raise in your RH, but it should be minimal!!.. i used co2 enrichment, so im not sure what itll do to your co2 levels.. i wouldnt think it would affect them at all... pretty much keep them where they are at id imagine...


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> shit i know some of you guys run window a/c units right. by priciple the hot air vent in2 the cooler garage...and the a/c blows in2 the sealed grow. its mounted up higher and out of the way..but by my calculations...cool air will drift down anywayss. my main unanswered quiesitons...brewing...are: wut does this unit do to my RH levels..ie do i need a de humidifier now...can i plug this a.c unit in2 a hydrofarm timer rated past the a/c aperage and wattage(a/c cord says not to plug into anything) and finally....what does this unit do to my co2 levels..since im not runnin any co2........bumppp help me on my way to iccey


 ya im the lucky one, just a 20" box fan in the window for exhaust or intake pending on how hot my room gets., and one 20" box fan to push the heat away from the plants over to the exhaust fan and out. works great. no dehumidifier or any thing else, co2. now i can see all that changing when i get myother room as im adding one more 1000wtt hps.


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

NICE...Ya i feel u..i jsut wanted to do my electrical by the book..im runnin 1 k of light plus 200w sidlighting..plus 1020w 10000btu a/c..plus fans/exhaust..didnt wanna overload nothing..good lookn Lennard!



Lennard said:


> I have window unit sir, my rooms humidity is higher this grow than last with these new tents Im building, its around 50-56 solid. It did NOT change when I added unit. I have mine running off a like twenty foot ext cord, three way splitter to the mini fridge haha. Everything stays cold brother, no cords warm up. I do run CO2 for 3 mins a hour but it will really start making a difference in flowering hopefully. If your setup is straight air tight it wont be after you put the a/c in so it will probably help you exchange the air a little better in there which is a good thing in your case id say since you arent running co2 routinly I like to leave my tent door off and let the garage air come in for all the hours im up actually. HTH


 Mr. Blaze thanks for scribing my grow...nice 2 have a Guru..good lookn out..ill be checkn on ur monsters!


M Blaze said:


> Nice looking grow you got goin on here. Im subscribed.


 Simpsonsampson..my boy..thanks for the advice..so hookn a/c to a timer shouldnt be a big deal right? my RH levels w/o anything, is like 0%..dry up here..have to play the RH values by ear..good lookn


simpsonsampson420 said:


> the a/c unit i have also acts as a de-humidifier.. i dont know if its just the model i got or it they all do that... i run mine all the time right now and hover around 30% to at max 40% humidity.. it works well... you might have a slight raise in your RH, but it should be minimal!!.. i used co2 enrichment, so im not sure what itll do to your co2 levels.. i wouldnt think it would affect them at all... pretty much keep them where they are at id imagine...


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

Ya for sure when u bump up to 2k of light i bet you'll least want a 6'' can fan , or a.c. ..but the cheaper u can rig, really the more effecient and smart you are. youve ran those box fans for how long now, and they cost what (20BUCKS?), and youve grown XXXamount of bud, good job brother


mygirls said:


> ya im the lucky one, just a 20" box fan in the window for exhaust or intake pending on how hot my room gets., and one 20" box fan to push the heat away from the plants over to the exhaust fan and out. works great. no dehumidifier or any thing else, co2. now i can see all that changing when i get myother room as im adding one more 1000wtt hps.


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Ya for sure when u bump up to 2k of light i bet you'll least want a 6'' can fan , or a.c. ..but the cheaper u can rig, really the more effecient and smart you are. youve ran those box fans for how long now, and they cost what (20BUCKS?), and youve grown XXXamount of bud, good job brother


 im going to run a couple cool tubes with my 4ft reflector hoods. that will do the trick.


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

okay update...


a.C is in..still gott a find a timer to regulate it..gonna run it something like 15 on 15off..for 12 hrs of lighting time.

White widow plants are showing a few and their first red hairs today. nothing else showing tho. Pics for u thirsty fuckers...


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Mr. Blaze thanks for scribing my grow...nice 2 have a Guru..good lookn out..ill be checkn on ur monsters!


 
No worries bro but im no Guru. I am basically just a very simple grower that has a simple and basic setup which we have managed to get dialed in due to experimenting and trialing different methods until we were happy with the results. There is always room for improvement and I am still always trying to improve my set up and methods just like everyone else.

Keep up the good work


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

no worries bro...jst sayn guru loosely...jst meant good to have some1 w/ ur results checkn in on my op.,,[email protected]


M Blaze said:


> No worries bro but im no Guru. I am basically just a very simple grower that has a simple and basic setup which we have managed to get dialed in due to experimenting and trialing different methods until we were happy with the results. There is always room for improvement and I am still always trying to improve my set up and methods just like everyone else.
> 
> Keep up the good work


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no worries bro...jst sayn guru loosely...jst meant good to have some1 w/ ur results checkn in on my op.,,[email protected]


 allways taking a peeky see. LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

you dont count MG ..._your_ my boy..[quote=mygirls;2499675]allways taking a peeky see. LOL [/quote]


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no worries bro...jst sayn guru loosely...jst meant good to have some1 w/ ur results checkn in on my op.,,[email protected]


 
Yeah I know what ya mean and its all good. Thanks for your comments bro


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 15, 2009)

yeah... your ac on a timer should work just fine... as long as the total amperage of the ac is less than the total amps the timer can handle.. i would say give at least a 3 amp buffer zone... meaning make sure the timer is at least 3 amps larger than the ac


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 15, 2009)

dam tile... how tall are those babies.... im about to go read through the rest.. [email protected]

okay so you vegged the oldest for a month aout, and the younger ones you veged for like 2 weeks??


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 15, 2009)

Love the pics tile your ladies are looking great keep up the good work. 

Peace


----------



## Lennard (May 15, 2009)

Lookin good man! What you hoping for yeild wise?


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

Glad i figured how 2 multi w/ MG's help. Ill be watchn ur updates..way 2keepit large blaze


M Blaze said:


> Yeah I know what ya mean and its all good. Thanks for your comments bro


 *ur on the $$ hommie. a/c is 9 amps 1020w., 10,000btu..got a hydrofarm standard timer handles 15amps, 1750w. runnin it in "test" mode for next 3 days w/ a/c on during 12 hour light on time, in 15 min intervals.*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> yeah... your ac on a timer should work just fine... as long as the total amperage of the ac is less than the total amps the timer can handle.. i would say give at least a 3 amp buffer zone... meaning make sure the timer is at least 3 amps larger than the ac


*Jtoth3ustin..sup man...y eah man, i vegged for a month, but i picked some extra clones up towards the end, and they only got 2weeks of veg. all clones, all came rooted, in cups of water for transport. the 1's w/ only 2weeks of veg are 3ft now. the monsters on the right of the grow, are 3whitewidow, and 1big bud, all around 48 inches, but leaning and tied up everywhere, so a true deminsion might be more. Thanks for checkn in bro stay high/happy *


Jtoth3ustin said:


> dam tile... how tall are those babies.... im about to go read through the rest.. [email protected]
> 
> okay so you vegged the oldest for a month aout, and the younger ones you veged for like 2 weeks??


 
Sup Green Fire, thanks . im playn time games now. cant wait to play finish 


greenfirekilla420 said:


> Love the pics tile your ladies are looking great keep up the good work.
> 
> Peace


*Well all the feedback ive gotten , when i posted a couple lame yield questions w/ pics, people seemed to think 1elb would be about it. so id say dat..that would be like .4 gram per watt. id be happy with that, and if i get more than im stoked.*


Lennard said:


> Lookin good man! What you hoping for yeild wise?


 When i got the hydrofarm timer, today, i was chattn to my hydrofarm rep chick, and she said she'd sell me a new extrasun 1000w ballast , cord set , bulb, reflector, ((everything)) for $279.00usd..no shipping cause its in stock. I jsut wired more outlets..hmmm. Ive got a shaded 4x4 area in my bud room.. thinking bout throwin that huge bitch in there right now, and spreadn my 9 ladies out a lil more even..that would be 2k hps+ 200wcfl's. wonderin how much it would help as i near the end


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Glad i figured how 2 multi w/ MG's help. Ill be watchn ur updates..way 2keepit large blaze
> 
> *ur on the $$ hommie. a/c is 9 amps 1020w., 10,000btu..got a hydrofarm standard timer handles 15amps, 1750w. runnin it in "test" mode for next 3 days w/ a/c on during 12 hour light on time, in 15 min intervals.*
> 
> ...


 ah but some think im an idiot. LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

_*the old lady been beatn u up 2day MG>lol?*_



mygirls said:


> ah but some think im an idiot. LOL


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 15, 2009)

do it brotha!!! throw that 1000w bitch in there and see... if not for yourself, for me!! i want to get an idea of where ill be at once my shits up and running the right way... love to see what you get as a basis of comparison... and your setup is fairly similar to mine...


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> _*the old lady been beatn u up 2day MG>lol?*_


 not yet. not tell 3:30 my time  im going to go buy about 6 more clones. im haveing a problem with a couple plants in the green house. temps droped pretty good here the past few nights poor little bitches are all curled up. LOL they might pull threw but i want something ready just in case. all the clone i startded have rooted. i keept 3 of them the friend i cloned for came and picked them up 2day. 8 clones the other daythey should root. i called and they have some good strains right now. train wreck, monkey ball, jelly bean, and a few others i'll be looking at.


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

*Prettymuch any day now...im thinkin right now.. its in stock..i live 20miles from the store..its only 280.00. did i mention im IN! im a lazy fucker..it took me this long 2 throw the a.c in..but ill try 2 get the 1000watter in by the end of next week...ya im real curiuos wut it could do for me.[*quote=simpsonsampson420;2500608]do it brotha!!! throw that 1000w bitch in there and see... if not for yourself, for me!! i want to get an idea of where ill be at once my shits up and running the right way... love to see what you get as a basis of comparison... and your setup is fairly similar to mine...[/quote]


----------



## Lennard (May 15, 2009)

I would be putting that 1000k in there you still have some weeks right? You caught a great deal on that (with the light too?) either way good score so put it to good use.


1.75oz a plant seems about reasonable. Actually thats kinda what im hoping on averaging that much as well until I can get an M_blaze setup goin. Its all about the 10 gallon pots and a few good lights.


----------



## slipperyP (May 15, 2009)

Id go with a thousand....That seams like a good price. Does it have a shade with a glass cover?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 15, 2009)

Damn ya do it do it 2200w on 9 plants wow that would insane for future grows man from start of flower to finish ya know. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

ya i feel u..its still gettn nipply at night at me casa..almost snowed the other day..suks for the greenhouse i do imagine..hope u can get some moderate weather so ur girls perk up..im pulln for ya



mygirls[/COLOR said:


> ;2500637]not yet. not tell 3:30 my time  im going to go buy about 6 more clones. im haveing a problem with a couple plants in the green house. temps droped pretty good here the past few nights poor little bitches are all curled up. LOL they might pull threw but i want something ready just in case. all the clone i startded have rooted. i keept 3 of them the friend i cloned for came and picked them up 2day. 8 clones the other daythey should root. i called and they have some good strains right now. train wreck, monkey ball, jelly bean, and a few others i'll be looking at.


 i got least 4 weeks left. that 'd bring me to 8weeks..theres shown red hairs as of today..i heard white widow is like a 9 weeker..but who knows if i got the OG widow or not. im gearn up to put it in by monday-tues if finances allow. ya Mr blaze is going big for sure..dont know much bout the coco type medium yet..and im tryn 2 stay as simple with my medium as possible while dialing environment.lighting 1st. i think 1.75 per is a good estimate..cause i almsot c a zip per right now and they have another month. prob get more who knows


Lennard said:


> I would be putting that 1000k in there you still have some weeks right? You caught a great deal on that (with the light too?) either way good score so put it to good use.
> 
> 
> 1.75oz a plant seems about reasonable. Actually thats kinda what im hoping on averaging that much as well until I can get an M_blaze setup goin. Its all about the 10 gallon pots and a few good lights.


 sup P my,my boy....ya im going for it for sure.. its not fancy bro..its non air cooled like straight reflector..no glass..bulb/ballast.reflector/cordset. i dont wanna hassel w/ more venting..my 6 and 4 are air cooled and hooked up to the venting..but i figure with a/c blast em.. and my 600 is missing the glass..so the air cooled system is lagging cause its not completely sealed.


slipperyP said:


> Id go with a thousand....That seams like a good price. Does it have a shade with a glass cover?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *Prettymuch any day now...im thinkin right now.. its in stock..i live 20miles from the store..its only 280.00. did i mention im IN! im a lazy fucker..it took me this long 2 throw the a.c in..but ill try 2 get the 1000watter in by the end of next week...ya im real curiuos wut it could do for me.[*quote=simpsonsampson420;2500608]do it brotha!!! throw that 1000w bitch in there and see... if not for yourself, for me!! i want to get an idea of where ill be at once my shits up and running the right way... love to see what you get as a basis of comparison... and your setup is fairly similar to mine...


[/QUOTE]



i feel ya bro.. the only time it seems im really interested in doing anything is when it has to deal with the girls... and even if it isnt looking at them, smelling them, watering them, pruning them, or anything else that i actually am touching my girls, i just dont want to do it... at least i procrastinate like a son of a bitch... 

speaking of procrastinating... i finally started an actual grow journal.. its all the same shit i have on my other thread.. just in the right location.. gonna cover a few grows... check it out tho!


you know i get so jealous of you guys.. you all talk about how you can go pick up clones as if they were groceries... if only i could do that... its almost a 2 week process for me to get clones!!! i need to move... im in the wrong place....


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

Dude im the same way w/ shit i need to get done...st8 procrastinaterrr. need ur link to check ur new journal simpsonsampson...dont c it ...ive made the bubble cloner (DYI) succeed..if any1 wants my method happy 2 share..keepn 1 clone i did of the widow now..but im feeln like u said..at a #'s game im happy 2 let some1 who knows wut their doin raise the lil buggers ...then i just pick a few up...but i fear my clone guy doesnt have some of the better shit i c online..so i might have to start my own seeds eventually who knows.



i feel ya bro.. the only time it seems* im really interested in doing anything is when it has to deal with the girls... and even if it isnt looking at them, smelling them, watering them, pruning them, or anything else that i actually am touching my girls, i just dont want to do it... at least i procrastinate like a son of a bitch... *

speaking of procrastinating... i finally started an actual grow journal.. its all the same shit i have on my other thread.. just in the right location.. gonna cover a few grows... check it out tho!


you know i get so jealous of you guys.. you all talk about how you can go pick up clones as if they were groceries... if only i could do that... its almost a 2 week process for me to get clones!!! i need to move... im in the wrong place....[/quote]


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

well right now its 1000w hps..200w cfl=1200w lighting.

jsut added a/c and the new breaker and electrical to hold more shit. gonna add a 1000watter on mon or tues pretttty sure at this point. all i got 2 do is bring money...open boxs ...screw a stud to my joists..hang the big ol bastard..and re arrange the 9 sexy bitches.. and yes the magic # 2,200w lighting plus a/c.

soundin like such a great idea. and ya greenfire42220 my limits are being increased..so i might run 12 in flower next run..but else wise ill stay right about their...my footprint is not so impressive...7x7..but i want to make another enclosure next to those walls for a all out veg room..





greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn ya do it do it 2200w on 9 plants wow that would insane for future grows man from start of flower to finish ya know.
> 
> Peace


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 15, 2009)

i think i added a link to my signature... if i didnt... how do you do it?? im to baked to think hard....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 15, 2009)

fuck ya i did... WOOO HOOOO


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

found it subscribed..hope u can get the 4x1000..i like big systemss..reminds me of urban grower..


simpsonsampson420 said:


> fuck ya i did... WOOO HOOOO


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 15, 2009)

you are the first to join.. imagine that... lol anyways.. i was gonna give you +rep for being the first to join but they are telling me i have to spread my rep around... why cant i just give rep to who i want when i want!??!


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

does the same to me...gott a spread so arond for a month or so...and you'll be able to give some more soon..cant wait for ur 4x1000 to be up bro.. gonna be sick


simpsonsampson420 said:


> you are the first to join.. imagine that... lol anyways.. i was gonna give you +rep for being the first to join but they are telling me i have to spread my rep around... why cant i just give rep to who i want when i want!??!


----------



## slipperyP (May 16, 2009)

Its the best day to go fishing today my friend....Third saturday in may...All the breeding streams open today. Things are looking good, weathers good, go catch a fish

I'm out do do it in a minute...hopefuly i can find some cowpatty worms


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

right on...i live close to the gallatin..so ya..i catch lunkers...other things i enjoy doing are fishing on ennis, highlight, and canyon ferry lake..im sure P u know one of em or all.
to much to do 2day unfortunatley...

a/c is working beutifully on the timer..i think im actually runnin it for about 30 min on 30 off during lights on. keepn it between 67-77now. girls prob appreciate the fresh cold air.

1000watter going in on monday. 




slipperyP said:


> Its the best day to go fishing today my friend....Third saturday in may...All the breeding streams open today. Things are looking good, weathers good, go catch a fish
> 
> I'm out do do it in a minute...hopefuly i can find some cowpatty worms


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 16, 2009)

4 thousand watters sampson... dayum... i hope your getting the perpetual going.... im about to go chek your grow out [email protected]


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 16, 2009)

glad to hear you are gettin that other 1000w'er up! itll be a beast of a room!! you might end up running that a/c the entire time the lights are on when you get that put in... i wonder how much the other 1000 will raise the temp?? hmmm... 

btw... do you know the approx running temp of 1000w hps's?? no matter where i look i cant find an answer...


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

all depends on how much enclosed space there mounted in..but id say around 80 for sure..but then u got surrounding walls..increasing the temp surely w/ no venting. but thats were the a/c...oscillating fans...and exhaust are keepn it in check from runnin thro the 80's well in 2 the 90's. my a/c's only on low cool now..and runnin on and off on a schedule and its keepn it frosty..my exhaust is on a thermostat..so its only runnin when it breaches 77 degress. this only happens towards the end of the half and hour the a/c is off..so exhaust runs for a couple of minutes, and wham a/c back on w/. exhuast off be4 u even realize.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 16, 2009)

that isnt near as bad as i thought it would be... not at all... think you'll be able to just run the exhaust the entire time and the a/c on the schedule it is now and be ok when you plug the new light in?


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

1. a/c hooked to hydrofarm timer

2. shot of temps inside op on the thermostat

3. pics of the girls


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 16, 2009)

so on the otherside of the AC is your room. or do you have ducting connecting the two??


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

ducting for the a/c no..
a/c unit is a window unit 10,000btu. room is a stick framed room made in the corner of a large garage. garage is drafty and stays 20 degress cooler than the house for sure. i mounted brackets and cut a hole slid the unit in..now it heats the garage..and cools the grow...





Jtoth3ustin said:


> so on the otherside of the AC is your room. or do you have ducting connecting the two??


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 16, 2009)

damn your girls look good... the more i see them the more the anticipation builds... your gonna end up with some fat ass nugs... 3 weeks to go until harvest... only 3 weeks... well 3-4... 

do you use any blossom boosters or bulkeners?? im sure you posted that somewhere in here... just cant remember...


----------



## mygirls (May 16, 2009)

lookin PHAT BRO. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm goooooooooood


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

hell ya im anticipating ...2....cant wait..impatient..shit..then comes curing it..lil nervous bout that 2..cause my experiences suks last time i did it solo..but anyways ...im using AN line ...i just flushed em out the other day..and started in with big bud from an..and mollassas..+ a lil bloom and micro. startn to c red hairs on all widow plants and a little bit on the blueberry. got a4x scope . ..will get a better 1..but trichs are ridiculous and stank at this point. although i have no smell control wutsoever..it hasnt effected main garage or anything noticable yet. just inside the op


simpsonsampson420 said:


> damn your girls look good... the more i see them the more the anticipation builds... your gonna end up with some fat ass nugs... 3 weeks to go until harvest... only 3 weeks... well 3-4...
> 
> do you use any blossom boosters or bulkeners?? im sure you posted that somewhere in here... just cant remember...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 16, 2009)

thought so.. good idea. im gonna have to steal it. 
plants are def. looking chunky.. given me some ideas for when i re-do my ish...


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

thanks MG ...and i think sampson 3-4 minimal left..cause i heard widow and hdf..might be 9 weekers..hope not..but ill find out soon .


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

Justin steal away..i had the unit left over from a hot ass condo i used to live at.. i payed 150-300 cant remember so long ago..this type of unit pumps way more cold air into a grow than a portable i give a fuck wut those portables say for btu's. only remember wherever the ass is facing is gonna be heated. works great in a garage like mine..would suk if the ass wuz pointed into a live in bedroom..would be noisy and hot not bearable.


Jtoth3ustin said:


> thought so.. good idea. im gonna have to steal it.
> plants are def. looking chunky.. given me some ideas for when i re-do my ish...


----------



## mygirls (May 16, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thanks MG ...and i think sampson 3-4 minimal left..cause i heard widow and hdf..might be 9 weekers..hope not..but ill find out soon .


 just go to any one of the seed bank sites and it will tell you the flowering times of most any strains


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 16, 2009)

waiting is always the hardest part... everyday i go in and look and just want to cut em down and smoke em... then i think "well even after harvest i still have another couple weeks" and then i get REAL antsy.. no matter how many grows i do i still feel the same way... its like christmas every few months.. hopefully once i get on a perpetual cycle the impatience will wear down a little... cause i dont know if i could be this antsy every 60 days... but i have a feeling i will...

so what was happened last curing that makes you worry about it?? 

its great when you walk into your grow room from outside it and get blasted with that first wiff of sweet smelling ganja... as stinky and crystally as mine are, i couldnt imagine yours... the trich production has to be insane... DAMN I WANT MY LIGHTS ALREADY!! do you get a skunky smell or more of a sweet smell for your girls?? are you going to do anything for odor control here soon?? i have my carbon filter running on high at this point... dont need it quite yet as the real potency of the odor is still to come, but i figure why not... its already there.. might as well use it.. lol


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 16, 2009)

hell yea. exactly.i was thinking running it into the basemant stairwell. kus thats where im at, but inside the apartmant part of the basemant. all finished and shit... and then putting the 2400W in like a 10'x5' room. with its outer wall the stairwell... those portable ones suck. i had one. they look nice, like robots. but are ass....

yea speaking of carbon filter... my neighbor told me my shit was stinking real bad outside, and i didnt know kus im always smokin. but im about to get a huge carbon filter.. or plant lavender. lol


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

*ya i hear u..but i dont trust those seedbank quotes for nothing. seems like they dont account for final flusing or curing.*

*[*quote=mygirls;2503895]just go to any one of the seed bank sites and it will tell you the flowering times of most any strains[/quote]


*simpsonsampson..i had my current lights supporting a hydro grow bout 2yr back in my last house. it was bagseed..and i waz real bad about proper rez techniques and feeding..ph..among other negitive things..funny thing was it looked dank as hell..i let it go till it was done like 9-10 weeks..i chopped completly right be4 lightson time..hung in a seperate room.w/ string. didnt moniter rh in the hanging room, and no fan..i let it hang for bout a week, and then trimmed. (i know i know guys). i got like a half pound of seedless swag. it tasted and smelled like str8 alfalfa. let me make it clear.. my plan as of now, is to cut down, in same manner, but trim immediatly. then hang, but have a rh meter nearby, and a fan , and only for 24-48 hrs. then jar them and cure for 1-2 weeks, opening jars every couple hours and hand waving them and drying jar lid. sound right? any new ideas i can incorporate to new curing plan ..let me have it*


*Im getting that sweet fruity smell especially if i touch them and then my figures are like superglued* 
*Ill eventually add a carbon filter to the air cooled lights. but not till i c neighbors trippn..its legal so unless its so potent its disturbing the peace i figure fuk it*



*sounds like a great idea..a/c is loud but then its not.. like my exhaust squirl fan u can hear from outside my house..whether u can tell wut it is i dont know. ..but my a/c is blaring load right at the unit but when u close the door to the garage u cant hear a damn thing..so i think the under the stairs idea will work fucking sick..itll be load as hell if u go under the stairs, but silent from outside of the enclosure.*


Jtoth3ustin said:


> hell yea. exactly.i was thinking running it into the basemant stairwell. kus thats where im at, but inside the apartmant part of the basemant. all finished and shit... and then putting the 2400W in like a 10'x5' room. with its outer wall the stairwell... those portable ones suck. i had one. they look nice, like robots. but are ass....
> 
> yea speaking of carbon filter... my neighbor told me my shit was stinking real bad outside, and i didnt know kus im always smokin. but im about to get a huge carbon filter.. or plant lavender. lol


----------



## mygirls (May 16, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *ya i hear u..but i dont trust those seedbank quotes for nothing. seems like they dont account for final flusing or curing.*
> 
> *[*quote=mygirls;2503895]just go to any one of the seed bank sites and it will tell you the flowering times of most any strains


 
*simpsonsampson..i had my current lights supporting a hydro grow bout 2yr back in my last house. it was bagseed..and i waz real bad about proper rez techniques and feeding..ph..among other negitive things..funny thing was it looked dank as hell..i let it go till it was done like 9-10 weeks..i chopped completly right be4 lightson time..hung in a seperate room.w/ string. didnt moniter rh in the hanging room, and no fan..i let it hang for bout a week, and then trimmed. (i know i know guys). i got like a half pound of seedless swag. it tasted and smelled like str8 alfalfa. let me make it clear.. my plan as of now, is to cut down, in same manner, but trim immediatly. then hang, but have a rh meter nearby, and a fan , and only for 24-48 hrs. then jar them and cure for 1-2 weeks, opening jars every couple hours and hand waving them and drying jar lid. sound right? any new ideas i can incorporate to new curing plan ..let me have it*


*Im getting that sweet fruity smell especially if i touch them and then my figures are like superglued* 
*Ill eventually add a carbon filter to the air cooled lights. but not till i c neighbors trippn..its legal so unless its so potent its disturbing the peace i figure fuk it*



*sounds like a great idea..a/c is loud but then its not.. like my exhaust squirl fan u can hear from outside my house..whether u can tell wut it is i dont know. ..but my a/c is blaring load right at the unit but when u close the door to the garage u cant hear a damn thing..so i think the under the stairs idea will work fucking sick..itll be load as hell if u go under the stairs, but silent from outside of the enclosure.*[/quote]
peronaly pending on the trycs, but i ushaly feed them bloom nutes for the 8 or 9 week flower deration and then flush for a few days to a week.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 16, 2009)

sounds good broe... i basically do the same thing... cut down.. trim... hang to dry... usually 4-7 days... somewhere in there... jar em.. burp em a few times a day for about a week... then they are usually good to go... but really once i pull them down from drying, im good to go then... i mean, i have to taste it daily, at least 5 or 6 times, to see how its progressing... usually its about perfect when the jar is empty... then i have to start all over with another jar....


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

simpson sampson u think 3-4 days hanging..let me know . . .


simpsonsampson420 said:


> sounds good broe... i basically do the same thing... cut down.. trim... hang to dry... usually 4-7 days... somewhere in there... jar em.. burp em a few times a day for about a week... then they are usually good to go... but really once i pull them down from drying, im good to go then... i mean, i have to taste it daily, at least 5 or 6 times, to see how its progressing... usually its about perfect when the jar is empty... then i have to start all over with another jar....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 16, 2009)

its hard saying how long to hang them... pretty much i hang them till the shoot breaks easily when bent... if you time it out and harvest on a day you would normally water it can take a day or two off drying time too... and especially when buds as thick as you'll have you want to make sure there is enough moisture that has transpired from the bud that it doesnt mold or anything in the jar... id say give them at least 4 days.... but lets see how big they end up!!!


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

good advice...thanks


simpsonsampson420 said:


> its hard saying how long to hang them... pretty much i hang them till the shoot breaks easily when bent... if you time it out and harvest on a day you would normally water it can take a day or two off drying time too... and especially when buds as thick as you'll have you want to make sure there is enough moisture that has transpired from the bud that it doesnt mold or anything in the jar... id say give them at least 4 days.... but lets see how big they end up!!!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 16, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> its hard saying how long to hang them... pretty much i hang them till the shoot breaks easily when bent... if you time it out and harvest on a day you would normally water it can take a day or two off drying time too... and especially when buds as thick as you'll have you want to make sure there is enough moisture that has transpired from the bud that it doesnt mold or anything in the jar... id say give them at least 4 days.... but lets see how big they end up!!!


hell yea. ive noticed that my past couple crops... let the soil dry right the fuck out. then the stalk, and buds are way dryer when you chop...


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

ya thats good stuff...dats wut im going 2 do..



Jtoth3ustin said:


> hell yea. ive noticed that my past couple crops... let the soil dry right the fuck out. then the stalk, and buds are way dryer when you chop...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 17, 2009)

ik pepole dont like quick drying but ive got amethod thats good for me.. i chopped off a lil branch last night.. wrappe it in a few layers of tin foil with air pockets in it.. sit it on my hood for an hour... flip it... then repeat.. then i threw it in my dry box. and its dry this morning already.... idk. just kinda happy i got somthing to burn. lol [email protected]


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

how'd it taste this morning?

_so i did some spring cleanin this morn..cleaned out the garage..with my girls help..its mainly her stuff. im going to build some sort of small veg room in the garage..next to my bloom room. i have a bunch of cfl's, but im not seein the rapid growth i see, when there vegged under mh.or hps. so i might buy yet another smaller HID to run over a picnick table . i was thinking about a open non stealth picknick table veg grow in the garage..maybe a 250wHID..hmm _
_still gott a pick up the 1000watter tommorow and put that in._


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 17, 2009)

i say if you can and want to why not! like you said the bigger the grow the bigger the job... but it also means more mandtitory time with the girls... plus its a GREAT excuse to use to get away from the gf for a while... if you set that up lil veg room are you gona leave enough room for clones also and maybe a mother?? cant wait to see it lit up with that 1000w added in...


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

yeah...def going w/ 1000w mon morning its goin in and you'll get ur pics. 

on veg i decided to build 3 stages of shelving of the back wall of my 7x7 enclosure... and have space acordingly for the different sizes from clone to moms..not sure of the lighting yet...i have tons of cfls already, but they dont seem to grow w/ the kind of speed my hps does for em..


----------



## mygirls (May 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> yeah...def going w/ 1000w mon morning its goin in and you'll get ur pics.
> 
> on veg i decided to build 3 stages of shelving of the back wall of my 7x7 enclosure... and have space acordingly for the different sizes from clone to moms..not sure of the lighting yet...i have tons of cfls already, but they dont seem to grow w/ the kind of speed my hps does for em..


 ya i hear ya. my wife gets tierd of the big lights so i tried the cfl's for veg, but i yanked them basterds out and hooked up mt 400wtt mh just for that reason, faster growth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

sup bro!! 


* subscribed *


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 17, 2009)

i wish i had the space to compare the growth rate a 400w mh to one of the floros i use... they are similiar lumen outputs... and for what mine lacks in penetrating power it makes up in by being able to be so close... hmmm.. i wonder if i could fit a 400w'er in my veg room?????


----------



## Lennard (May 17, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i wish i had the space to compare the growth rate a 400w mh to one of the floros i use... they are similiar lumen outputs... and for what mine lacks in penetrating power it makes up in by being able to be so close... hmmm.. i wonder if i could fit a 400w'er in my veg room?????


 
I did a 2) 200 watt cool white for veg, and 2) 200 watt warm whites for flower. Not grown in coco grown in rubbermaid.

Now I have 600 watt HPS.

Differences:
Fan leaves much larger before flower w/Fluro 
Bud sites / branches not nearly as strong w/ fluro

I thought too well since you can run the fluro right off the top of the plant you can maybe gain an advantage of less lumen loss there. But from my current grow I openly admit I wasted a bunch of money on those CFLs should have went 600HPS right off the start. However, My CFL grow did alright I got 51gm out of two plants and it was excellent bud. but Im going to stomp a hole in that figure with this HPS system. I may add in the fluors in the hard to reach shady places or so, so they definitly arent just getting tossed in the trash.


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

*ya i feel u..its all bout the big MH for veg after wut i saw today...*


mygirls said:


> ya i hear ya. my wife gets tierd of the big lights so i tried the cfl's for veg, but i yanked them basterds out and hooked up mt 400wtt mh just for that reason, faster growth.


 *Dr. greenhorn..glad to have u onboard for the journey..it can only get better...*


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sup bro!!
> 
> 
> * subscribed *


 *my caregiver just let me peep his setup..all i can say is real serious..30x20 flower room...10x10 veg area..greenhouse 20plant strong too w/ 4ft outdoors plants..prob close to 200plants..bud room had probably 10 x 1000whps..veg room was 2 1000w mh..w 6'' can fan pulln heat from em. fattest healthiest plants ive ever seen..he said he'd give me 2ft clones..in big pots so i can jsut start flowering with no real vegtime. said he'd work with me on the pricing. im absolutely now convinced mh is where its at for veg, and big wattage too.*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> i wish i had the space to compare the growth rate a 400w mh to one of the floros i use... they are similiar lumen outputs... and for what mine lacks in penetrating power it makes up in by being able to be so close... hmmm.. i wonder if i could fit a 400w'er in my veg room?????


*Lennard i wanna go big tho*


Lennard said:


> I did a 2) 200 watt cool white for veg, and 2) 200 watt warm whites for flower. Not grown in coco grown in rubbermaid.
> 
> Now I have 600 watt HPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## mygirls (May 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *ya i feel u..its all bout the big MH for veg after wut i saw today...*
> 
> *Dr. greenhorn..glad to have u onboard for the journey..it can only get better...*
> 
> ...


 *THIS THE BIG DOG CLUB. lol *


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

*I think you boyz will like these pics..*

**


----------



## Lennard (May 17, 2009)

Yea tile I know we both on the big boy train I just though simpson was looking into comparing a 400MH or CFL grow. Ive done both grows so I was stating what I noticed different.



*Gettin big lookin good bud.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

looking GOOD!!!


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

ya no i feel ya..i wuz jst excited after seein the legal jungle at my bros house...

like i said..im convinced w/ mh for veg absolutley..cfl..can be uselful...but im ...ahh im gettn ahead of myself..let me pop this 1000watter in and go from there. 2morrrow..

Thanks Dr. Grren, Lennard



Lennard said:


> Yea tile I know we both on the big boy train I just though simpson was looking into comparing a 400MH or CFL grow. Ive done both grows so I was stating what I noticed different.
> 
> 
> 
> *Gettin big lookin good bud.*


----------



## mygirls (May 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya no i feel ya..i wuz jst excited after seein the legal jungle at my bros house...
> 
> like i said..im convinced w/ mh for veg absolutley..cfl..can be uselful...but im ...ahh im gettn ahead of myself..let me pop this 1000watter in and go from there. 2morrrow..
> 
> Thanks Dr. Grren, Lennard


 yep that why im a getting me either 1 more 400wtt mh or a 1000wtt mh. i already have the ballast for the 400wtt mh but no bulb. why hell i don't no. LOL to high to get it right


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

so u guys think my ladies are gonna hit a 6week growth spurt? _any estimates_ on wut i might seee with or without the addition of the 1000w hps tommorrow? (dry wieght+) let me have it.. will update tommorow after i purchase and hang yet another ligth


----------



## Lennard (May 17, 2009)

I think they swell out the most in your up and coming days. You will have quite a bit of weight Id be way off to guess never had a harv as big as you have but given your wattages Id hope for a P min. If its still 9 plants that is...


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

Good to hear they got swelln 2 do..i cant wait till i c the 6th week growth spurt...

waz wondern wut the 1000watter will do when i mount it and spread, yes *just the 9* under 2200 w evenly...hopefully its w. perfect timing with the 6th week approachin



Lennard said:


> I think they swell out the most in your up and coming days. You will have quite a bit of weight Id be way off to guess never had a harv as big as you have but given your wattages Id hope for a P min. If its still 9 plants that is...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *I think you boyz will like these pics..*
> 
> **


thanks bro.. nothing beats good porn in the morning 



Lennard said:


> Yea tile I know we both on the big boy train I just though simpson was looking into comparing a 400MH or CFL grow. Ive done both grows so I was stating what I noticed different.
> 
> 
> 
> *Gettin big lookin good bud.*



not cfls... HO floros... check my journal link to see my grow... i know cfls dont even remotely compare to an MH or hps... but i was more curious about the h.o floros cvs a 400w mh... both put out similar lumens.. in the 40,000+ range... but as i said i can sit my on top of the plant to make up for what i lack in penetrating power... but like i said, stop in and check out my journal... give you more of an idea what i mean... 





tilemaster said:


> Good to hear they got swelln 2 do..i cant wait till i c the 6th week growth spurt...
> 
> waz wondern wut the 1000watter will do when i mount it and spread, yes *just the 9* under 2200 w evenly...hopefully its w. perfect timing with the 6th week approachin


yea... you got a lotta swelling to do bro... we both do... i cant make a for sure statement on your dried weight increase.. but if you figure like this it should give a good idea... oh this is figuring you are getting a gram per watt.. adjust the equation as needed..

if you figure an 8 week veg time and a 1000w light, if you do get a gram a watt thats 250 grams on average every 2 weeks dried weight, in the end, that you get.. make sense?? so if you use that basic idea and you have about 4 weeks less maybe 500 grams dried?? a little over a pound?? could be more could be less... and again that assumes you are getting a gram per watt and is just a basic idea/equation.. im sure it doesnt quite work like that though.. hope for your sake it does though!! but id say im comfortable saying at least a 1/2 lb of dried weight...


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

_ill try 2 provide some more !_



simpsonsampson420 said:


> thanks bro.. nothing beats good porn in the morning
> 
> 
> oh didnt catch that about HO floros..good stuff.. i was jsut excited anyways got to peep a 200plant+grow..with all MH and HPS..
> ...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya no i feel ya..i wuz jst excited after seein the legal jungle at my bros house...
> 
> like i said..im convinced w/ mh for veg absolutley..cfl..can be uselful...but im ...ahh im gettn ahead of myself..let me pop this 1000watter in and go from there. 2morrrow..
> 
> Thanks Dr. Grren, Lennard


damn str8 haloide is nice for veg.... i even have half my op flowering under the 1k MH...


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

Okay..picked up new timer...and complete 1000w hps set up.. 

got it home..unwrapped cord set..ballast ...bulb..glass..hood..mounted everything..

moved 4 plants under the 1000watter..

kept 3 smaller blue heavens..under the 400watter..

kept just the largest 2 plants under the 600watter..

okay so plants were needed to have their support cut down and re attached to move them around.. leaning towers of buds..when i romoved string ties. didnt get any reflective material up yet..i have some mylar ill dial in tommorow..

simpsonsampson wuz right bout the heat factor..2200w is generating heat into the 90's now..so i set a/c to run with lights the whole time.. u were right maann..


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2009)

good job. that's funny your trying to get your temps down im trying to get mine up in the green house. i think i solved my problem. temps are awesome in the mornings now 70 degrees. i got my temps down in the veg and flower rooms from the high 80's and 90's down in the 7o degree range.personly i've never had a bad harvest due to heat, but i'm also not in a basement either. fresh air really makes a big difference if you have a way of getting to it. i just love your setups so nice and neat and purdy buds coming right along. ya to go bro. i bet your just a itchin to use that light thumb.  HA HA LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

ya im going to replace my 180cfm exhaust with a quiter model..active air hydrofarm 6'' can fan...400+ CFM....then i guess ill hook all the lights together eventually..its surely needing the a.c going continuous now..big heat diff with the new 1000watter..

ya movn em around i got to really smell them.. and get some sticky fingers...damn i cant wait to finish these up..

kinda depressing seen my caregivers grow, made my shit look sad . im def gonna just get some 8 week old fully vegged clones from him on the next 1 and throw them right into flower, since ive seen how healthy his veg room is with the big boyz MH's..pluss all his plants have 8 to 10 growing shoots since he supercropps..




mygirls said:


> good job. that's funny your trying to get your temps down im trying to get mine up in the green house. i think i solved my problem. temps are awesome in the mornings now 70 degrees. i got my temps down in the veg and flower rooms from the high 80's and 90's down in the 7o degree range.personly i've never had a bad harvest due to heat, but i'm also not in a basement either. fresh air really makes a big difference if you have a way of getting to it. i just love your setups so nice and neat and purdy buds coming right along. ya to go bro. i bet your just a itchin to use that light thumb.  HA HA LOL


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 18, 2009)

very nice bro... very nice... im sorry to hear the temp crept up so much.. is it stayin in the 90's even with the a/c running all the time??

your girls are gonna love you.... especially gettin it up right when they are gonna need it the most... how many lumens are you gettin per square feet??


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya im going to replace my 180cfm exhaust with a quiter model..active air hydrofarm 6'' can fan...400+ CFM....then i guess ill hook all the lights together eventually..its surely needing the a.c going continuous now..big heat diff with the new 1000watter..
> 
> ya movn em around i got to really smell them.. and get some sticky fingers...damn i cant wait to finish these up..
> 
> kinda depressing seen my caregivers grow, made my shit look sad . im def gonna just get some 8 week old fully vegged clones from him on the next 1 and throw them right into flower, since ive seen how healthy his veg room is with the big boyz MH's..pluss all his plants have 8 to 10 growing shoots since he supercropps..


 hell bro you should get that now( 8 to 10 growing shoots) starting off with clone veging for 8 weeks and under your lights now, fuck man your going to have some monsters on the next grow with as much room as you have their to work with.


----------



## slipperyP (May 18, 2009)

Looking good big dog...I can't wait to get my new lights...Keep up the good work


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

*no with a/c running continous and my 180cfm pinner squirl fan temps where sticking right at 82-84 ..is that good?*

*well ive got my the 6'' fan on the way..ill put it in tommorow morning...lumens i have no idea..you got my curious tho..ill find out 7x7 room is 50square feet approx..with 2000w hps..hmm. i remember hearing a 600 throws like 80,000 lumens? so i gotta be pusin like somewhere in the 250,000 lumens ??plus i got 8 cfls.. i might just ditch those now..not sure yet.*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> very nice bro... very nice... im sorry to hear the temp crept up so much.. is it stayin in the 90's even with the a/c running all the time??
> 
> your girls are gonna love you.... especially gettin it up right when they are gonna need it the most... how many lumens are you gettin per square feet??


 
*no for sure a couple of my girls have 8 shoots, especially the big bud and the widow under the 600hps..they jjust dont look as healthy as my buddies, i vegged those from clone for a full month..maybe more..I can seee the diff between the hps and mh veg for sure..and ur right..if i throw full size 2ft-3ft clones from him in there righ into flower i think thatll be money*


mygirls said:


> hell bro you should get that now( 8 to 10 growing shoots) starting off with clone veging for 8 weeks and under your lights now, fuck man your going to have some monsters on the next grow with as much room as you have their to work with.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

you guys wouldnt have any info on "doctor doom" bug bomb. ive got spidermites, and i was just wondering if i had to leave the house and shit when i use it... or just throw it in the basemant(my op) and turn the furnace off... kus im not trying to empty the fridges out, and etc... thanks in advance.. [email protected]


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

mg or simpson sampson probably know bout pesty critters..i havent had the pleasure yet..


----------



## RollingJoints (May 18, 2009)

My girls are on week 8 now decided to do an extra week of flushing. Your girls however, looking the chron!


----------



## smokingblunts (May 18, 2009)

id switch to a straight up cfl system it produces way less heat im sayin like a few 45 watters is all you really need man ditch those hps's


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

smokingblunts ...thanks for looking but i doubt u scrolled thro the entire grow..or have the slightest clue wut u are talking about. Let me just ditch a 400, a 600, and a brand new 1000 watt HPS ..ya bud ill just toss them out..

lol now thats just retarded advice..im gathering it was sarcasm.









smokingblunts said:


> id switch to a straight up cfl system it produces way less heat im sayin like a few 45 watters is all you really need man ditch those hps's


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

RJ, my boy, hows it going..damn ur at 8 weeks..gonna be smoking tuff soon bro..bet ur excited..probably got ur jars and containers all ready and shit..cant wait till im there..but its approchn..i was in there earlier mountn all the new goodies up, i wuz checkn out the smaller blue heaven clones im runnin under the 400hps...there tiny comparied to the others..but damn the nugz are already rock hard..Day 33 2000whps grow+200w cfls sidelighting 6,000lumens per square foot ++[quote=RollingJoints;2511613]My girls are on week 8 now decided to do an extra week of flushing. Your girls however, looking the chron![/quote]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

smokingblunts said:


> id switch to a straight up cfl system it produces way less heat im sayin like a few 45 watters is all you really need man ditch those hps's


 ............


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 18, 2009)

82 aint bad for such a small fan... that 6" fan should get you down to the mids to low 70's if you want... that definatly makes me more optomistic about the heat situation i will have... 

and lets see.... 1000w hps = roughly 150000 lumens x 2 = 300000 / 49 = 6122 per square foot... not bad at all... i am gettin about 6400 sq/ft with my setup... you'll have some thick ass buds... they are gonna plump up very nicely...


----------



## RollingJoints (May 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> RJ, my boy, hows it going..damn ur at 8 weeks..gonna be smoking tuff soon bro..bet ur excited..probably got ur jars and containers all ready and shit..cant wait till im there..but its approchn..i was in there earlier mountn all the new goodies up, i wuz checkn out the smaller blue heaven clones im runnin under the 400hps...there tiny comparied to the others..but damn the nugz are already rock hard..Day 33 2000whps grow+200w cfls sidelighting 6,000lumens per square foot ++[quote=RollingJoints;2511613]My girls are on week 8 now decided to do an extra week of flushing. Your girls however, looking the chron!


[/quote]

Hell yeah im excited! Unfortunately I dont have any glass jars yet  Cant decide on how many I need and how big of a jar.

Blue heaven clones? sounds yummy haha. Keep in touch bro.


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

simpsonsampson, ahh ur puttn me in a better mood..just went and grabbed the 6'' green hydrofarm fann..gets 400cfms..
if it can bring me down to those tempsss..then im st8 pimpn..ya bro soo good to hear. can u believe some1 recommended ditchn these lights for cfl's? ya bro i cant wait till they thicken out..and like i said i got hella varieites to choose from next run, and im gonna buy a pick up topper, so i can get my buddies huge MH vegged clones to my pad when the time comes ...im excited...




simpsonsampson420 said:


> 82 aint bad for such a small fan... that 6" fan should get you down to the mids to low 70's if you want... that definatly makes me more optomistic about the heat situation i will have...
> 
> and lets see.... 1000w hps = roughly 150000 lumens x 2 = 300000 / 49 = 6122 per square foot... not bad at all... i am gettin about 6400 sq/ft with my setup... you'll have some thick ass buds... they are gonna plump up very nicely...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 18, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> you guys wouldnt have any info on "doctor doom" bug bomb. ive got spidermites, and i was just wondering if i had to leave the house and shit when i use it... or just throw it in the basemant(my op) and turn the furnace off... kus im not trying to empty the fridges out, and etc... thanks in advance.. [email protected]



so i swear by 100% neem oil... its not a spot killer so dont expect imediate results.. here how it works

1)messes with hormones so adults cant reproduce and younger mites never reach full maturity to even start producing
2)it suffocates eggs
3)they dont like the taste so it deters them from sucking on your plants..

i like this because you make your own spray.. i use some biodegradeable dish soap, non scented, as an imulsifier.. make sure you thoroughly spray the tops and bottoms of the leaves and all other plant surfaces and top soil.. you can also root feed with neem so it can work from the inside the plant if you missed any...

expect about a 2 week battle... after a week you'll see drastic results.. after 2 they are gone... my personal regiment is this..

day 1 - spray very very well at lights out... if you are running 24/0 make sure the lights are moved away from the plants to ensure your plants dont get burned..

day 2 or 3 - whenever i water next, which is every 2 or 3 days, i will add neem oil to my water, along with my normal nutes, and again some dish soap as an imulsifier, and water normally... neem oil also has trace elements and nutes that your plants need so it is ok/good to feed your plant...

day 4 - spray at lights out

day 5 or 6 - water with neem

day 7 - spray

day 8/9 - water

day 10 - spray

day 11/12 - water

day 13 - spray

day 14/15 - water

i have never had an ill side effects from my plants doing this... no burn.. maybe a little bit of yellowing... but nothing bad... and it has always done the trick... i dont use neem oil after the 4th week of flower as a spray because i worry about mold and fungus... but you can root feed.. i used something called FUNGICIDE3 that says it can be used up to day of harvest on a small problem i had last night... went over board and used an entire bottle on my plants.. and didnt have any side affects from that either.. and it killed everything... no more bugs... i dont know about any other products to tell you how they work though... hope this helps..



smokingblunts said:


> id switch to a straight up cfl system it produces way less heat im sayin like a few 45 watters is all you really need man ditch those hps's



your jokin right?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> simpsonsampson, ahh ur puttn me in a better mood..just went and grabbed the 6'' green hydrofarm fann..gets 400cfms..
> if it can bring me down to those tempsss..then im st8 pimpn..ya bro soo good to hear. can u believe some1 recommended ditchn these lights for cfl's? ya bro i cant wait till they thicken out..and like i said i got hella varieites to choose from next run, and im gonna buy a pick up topper, so i can get my buddies huge MH vegged clones to my pad when the time comes ...im excited...



glad i could lighten your mood!! it helps my mood too... watchin your grow is helping me plan mine out a lot... it works both ways...


yea... that cfl comment was stupid as fuck... someone needs to kick him in his balls...


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

right..i aint sweatn it..

u did lighten my mood....and im watchn ur HO grow with anticipation 2..glad to have a few wizards in my thread ya know.. im thinking this new 1000watter is gonna rock my enclosure once i got my temps controlled..and especially once i start buying pre vegged MH moster clones...and flippn them right into bud...i should be able to pull 3 elbs of that hps setup once i got things down i believe....



simpsonsampson420 said:


> glad i could lighten your mood!! it helps my mood too... watchin your grow is helping me plan mine out a lot... it works both ways...
> 
> 
> yea... that cfl comment was stupid as fuck... someone needs to kick him in his balls...


makes me wonder how many cfls it would take to grow 3 elbs..probably a few hundred..haha


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

all the equiptment is really coming together now.. im swapping out my current 180cfm exhaust with this quieter 400cfm unit..ill let u guys know how this affects temp, and how it interacts with the now existing a/c.

im not running venting to air hoods..instead have a 6''ducting near all 3 slurpin it away to the attic via the fan...

here she is...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> so i swear by 100% neem oil... its not a spot killer so dont expect imediate results.. here how it works
> 
> 1)messes with hormones so adults cant reproduce and younger mites never reach full maturity to even start producing
> 2)it suffocates eggs
> ...


 yea i was gonna pick some of this up too. but im in my 7th week flower. so im not sure if i should do it. bomb. or just wait it out. or even chop a lil early.... so frustrated. cant wait toget my loot.. pay off debts. and re-vamp my op.....


and tile.. you should digitaly kick that CFL joker in the nuts.... BEFORE I DO.... [email protected]


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

yeah and justin..if u steal my a/c idea..jst so u know..after a couple of days ..wutever that ass end is facing is gonna get hot if its not vented outside..real hot..garage is just about unbearable..but i thinking if i build a box around the a/c units ass....then cut a 4 or 6 in circular hole, i can flex duct it somewhere like the attic...still thinking that 1 out, while i throw the new 400+cfm exhaust in tonight or early 2morrow...PeaCe....

i think the cfl guy had to be kidding..

and tile.. you should digitaly kick that CFL joker in the nuts.... BEFORE I DO.... [email protected][/quote]


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 18, 2009)

yeah.. a/c exhaust is real fuckin warm if it isnt vented.. had a problem with that myself in my first garden.. had temps close to 100 even with it running because the garden room wasnt sealed off well... it was bad.... 

i really want to see these crazy big ass clones... im thinking i might take clones like that for my garden too... i really want to watch them grow...


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

ya as far as the clones under 2000w Mh at my buddies/caregivers shop..ya their huge nothing like the 1st clones he gave me...he says he normally charges 100 for something that big and bushy, but were going to work something out..i wish i could have snapped pics of his op..but theres no way that would happen..
ya u think my build a box around the a/c and flex duct it is a viable idea..its really urking me i havent figured out how to supply enough fresh air yet...fuck




simpsonsampson420 said:


> yeah.. a/c exhaust is real fuckin warm if it isnt vented.. had a problem with that myself in my first garden.. had temps close to 100 even with it running because the garden room wasnt sealed off well... it was bad....
> 
> i really want to see these crazy big ass clones... im thinking i might take clones like that for my garden too... i really want to watch them grow...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

taking big clones is so nice. they perk up so nicely when they root... 400CFM exhaust.. dayummm. i bought an inline fan somtin like 200CFM for 100 bux. ican only imagine waht 400 cost ya.... but yea, i was probably gonna build a lil room around the butt end of the A/C and then run ducting from the top of that out a window... idk. i was also of thinking of just getting C02 so the temps could be okay where they are now(80-85 lights on).


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> yeah and justin..if u steal my a/c idea..jst so u know..after a couple of days ..wutever that ass end is facing is gonna get hot if its not vented outside..real hot..garage is just about unbearable..but i thinking if i build a box around the a/c units ass....then cut a 4 or 6 in circular hole, i can flex duct it somewhere like the attic...still thinking that 1 out, while i throw the new 400+cfm exhaust in tonight or early 2morrow...PeaCe....
> 
> i think the cfl guy had to be kidding..
> 
> and tile.. you should digitaly kick that CFL joker in the nuts.... BEFORE I DO.... [email protected]


[/quote]
*i use CFL'S they are the shit, OVER THE COMPUTER. LOL*


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

hahah okay MG.. we've seen your grow video.... the beasty bush isnt under CFL's. JOKER..


----------



## tilemaster (May 18, 2009)

no justin like this guy is gonna give me clones out of his veg room that are already been rooted in foxfarm soil ..in thier final contaniers..after solid month of veg out of the ezroot cloner sys. already been supercropped, ready for flower...1-2 ft giants... he charges 35 for standard clones, right out the aero setup, with root bumps and barely shit...but these obviously are more....but were buddies so we can work it out


Jtoth3ustin said:


> taking big clones is so nice. they perk up so nicely when they root... 400CFM exhaust.. dayummm. i bought an inline fan somtin like 200CFM for 100 bux. ican only imagine waht 400 cost ya.... but yea, i was probably gonna build a lil room around the butt end of the A/C and then run ducting from the top of that out a window... idk. i was also of thinking of just getting C02 so the temps could be okay where they are now(80-85 lights on).


 im supposed to toss the hps's out in the garbage and switch to a few 45w cfls...
*i use CFL'S they are the shit, OVER THE COMPUTER. LOL*[/quote]


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

hehe. yea the one guy that im in business with sorta. just told me his boss wants 12 clones, and he offerd 240 for um. im not gonna argue lol... i woulda done it for 50.

isnt it nice to know some other local growers.. exchagne clones, seeds, equipment. etc...


----------



## Lennard (May 18, 2009)

Tile I have that same loud fan man it works great though like straight sucks bugs from inches away thru it and you here a tink tink at the end 

Tha fan itself will quiet up great by wrapping old sweaters around it unless you come up with some super carpenter skills idea. Good job bro.  

Sorry to bring this up here tile but does anyone else notice the new ads running around here? Seriously and IQ test for a smoker and then the click thru site looking like that is very fishy. Then again im a wierdo like that.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya as far as the clones under 2000w Mh at my buddies/caregivers shop..ya their huge nothing like the 1st clones he gave me...he says he normally charges 100 for something that big and bushy, but were going to work something out..i wish i could have snapped pics of his op..but theres no way that would happen..
> ya u think my build a box around the a/c and flex duct it is a viable idea..its really urking me i havent figured out how to supply enough fresh air yet...fuck



yea.. i think its a good idea.. i dont see why it wouldnt work... as far as supplying fresh air unless you get another intake fan your stuck... can you use your other fan to bring air in from outside? you just have to put a little screen over the intake to keep out bugs and shit... tryin to think of something for ya..




Jtoth3ustin said:


> taking big clones is so nice. they perk up so nicely when they root... 400CFM exhaust.. dayummm. i bought an inline fan somtin like 200CFM for 100 bux. ican only imagine waht 400 cost ya.... but yea, i was probably gonna build a lil room around the butt end of the A/C and then run ducting from the top of that out a window... idk. i was also of thinking of just getting C02 so the temps could be okay where they are now(80-85 lights on).



i am getting a 12" duct exhaust fan new for 410.00... its expensive... but its also 1125 cfm... but the 6' - 409 cfm sunleaves inline exhaust fan is only $182.00... not bad i dont think..


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

*its all about who u know.. in any buisness...glad u can make some $$ of ur clones...people dont realize the work that goes in2 this shit*


Jtoth3ustin said:


> hehe. yea the one guy that im in business with sorta. just told me his boss wants 12 clones, and he offerd 240 for um. im not gonna argue lol... i woulda done it for 50.
> 
> isnt it nice to know some other local growers.. exchagne clones, seeds, equipment. etc...


 
*Nice ...i found this fan 2 be super quiet...actually..my other fan wuz much louder..switched them out..and now i cant hear any noise coming from my garage outside..or inside really...thats sweet...be4 u could hear a hummning noise.*


Lennard said:


> Tile I have that same loud fan man it works great though like straight sucks bugs from inches away thru it and you here a tink tink at the end
> 
> Tha fan itself will quiet up great by wrapping old sweaters around it unless you come up with some super carpenter skills idea. Good job bro.
> 
> Sorry to bring this up here tile but does anyone else notice the new ads running around here? Seriously and IQ test for a smoker and then the click thru site looking like that is very fishy. Then again im a wierdo like that.


 *simpson sampson my boy..well the new fan is in..cooled the room down w./ ac on 2 80-82 degrees..im wondering if its drawn the hot air from the a.c from the rest of the garage in2 the grow u know...so im going to see where the temps go and keep playn with it.. fan is super quiet for movn that much air..ya i dont know bout an intake yet..suppose i could use old load fan..im going to build that box around the a/c and vent it to the attic...that may be all i need to do, because its a sealed room, but got leaks im sure.. so the exhaust should draw intake in passivly, but with a/c runnin, its drawn hot air in probably, sound right?*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> yea.. i think its a good idea.. i dont see why it wouldnt work... as far as supplying fresh air unless you get another intake fan your stuck... can you use your other fan to bring air in from outside? you just have to put a little screen over the intake to keep out bugs and shit... tryin to think of something for ya..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

okay , new fan and light in...temps startn to stabablize..jsut need to vent rear of my a/.c so my garage isnt feeling like the saringeti dessert...

here some pics....


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 19, 2009)

nvm you just put um up...

ayyy very nice tile.. reminds me of mine, but your bitch's are huge.. chunking right the F*_k up..


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

Jtoth........heres wut i wuz using........way loud too: http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=6709



Jtoh........heres the new one........i think im wuz wrong on my cfm but here she is: (its way quiet..looks cool , and local vendor is selling them for 120 instead of the listed price.)



http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8092


edit: dude i jsut figured out my intake....my water heater is in a seperate closet, but inside the op..i took the door off awhile back..adds a little co2 when hot h20 is being used...but anyways..garage is on slab, but recessed closet, is above the crawl space, which has basement windows, so essentially water heater, is on a plywood subfloor and below is the crawl space(4 ft basement)...jig a nice whole out of the plywood, and blam theres my fresh air...might be able to use the a/c much less int this manner...im going to borrow a jigsaw asap...ill get back to u guys once i re-design and finger out the intake......


----------



## mygirls (May 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no justin like this guy is gonna give me clones out of his veg room that are already been rooted in foxfarm soil ..in thier final contaniers..after solid month of veg out of the ezroot cloner sys. already been supercropped, ready for flower...1-2 ft giants... he charges 35 for standard clones, right out the aero setup, with root bumps and barely shit...but these obviously are more....but were buddies so we can work it out
> 
> im supposed to toss the hps's out in the garbage and switch to a few 45w cfls...
> *i use CFL'S they are the shit, OVER THE COMPUTER. LOL*


[/quote]
no i am joking. read THEY WORK GREAT OVER THE COMUTER SO I CAN SEE. lol


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 19, 2009)

i think your right about drawing the heat from the a/c back into the garden... basically what your saying is the air that is being passively drawn into the garden is the a/c exhaust right?? if so then you will definatly get a 5 to 10 degree drop once you exhaust the a/c out... and the idea you have with building the box around and exhausting it to the attic *will* work... i actually tapped a garbage bag around the back of mine, cut a whole in it, stuck duct in the hole, tapped around the hole to seal it up, ran the exhaust to the duct, and vented that way... essentially the same thing you are doing just with a thick trash bag instead of a box.. it worked well btw... you can easily use that 180cfm (is that right?) fan to do that... then as you said your exhaust will draw fresh, much cooler air in passively and all the heat (a/c and lights) will be vented.... should supply you with a steady 70 to 75 degree temp... might even be able to go to an on again off again schedule with the a/c... but im glad its at least down to the lower 80's as it is... good idea about the basement thing for fresh air too... you could get a small fan to suck air out or my guess is your new exhaust fan can pull enough passively to be ok..



looks really good.. really good

and those colas are looking quite lovely..


----------



## Lennard (May 19, 2009)

Lookin good bro, you got a lot of good ideas installed in your room.

Simpson I love that bag over the back method I need to give that a try... Too lazy to build a box lol.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 19, 2009)

o wow. i have the same inline fan... it is really nice. i couldnt figure out how to mount it right with the two peices of sheet metal it came with... i think i paid 122. but its 4 inch, im pretty sure..
have you ever tried increasing dark time during flowering. like 10 on 14 off. i heard that its supposed to speed up the last final weeks. im trying it now. just to see. trying to hurry things up since the mites showed up...


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

*ya ur really on to something here...and ive been sweatn my ass off this whole time in there rigging this...got a old air cool kit for hoods left over, so i used that on my box to hook 4'' ducting to it...ill rig it to the attic...u think enought air will jsut naturally whisp throu there with the ac pushin it? im tryn to stay away from the loud ass 180cfm fan i wuz using...its too loud for how big it is..well heres some pics*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> i think your right about drawing the heat from the a/c back into the garden... basically what your saying is the air that is being passively drawn into the garden is the a/c exhaust right?? if so then you will definatly get a 5 to 10 degree drop once you exhaust the a/c out... and the idea you have with building the box around and exhausting it to the attic *will* work... i actually tapped a garbage bag around the back of mine, cut a whole in it, stuck duct in the hole, tapped around the hole to seal it up, ran the exhaust to the duct, and vented that way... essentially the same thing you are doing just with a thick trash bag instead of a box.. it worked well btw... you can easily use that 180cfm (is that right?) fan to do that... then as you said your exhaust will draw fresh, much cooler air in passively and all the heat (a/c and lights) will be vented.... should supply you with a steady 70 to 75 degree temp... might even be able to go to an on again off again schedule with the a/c... but im glad its at least down to the lower 80's as it is... good idea about the basement thing for fresh air too... you could get a small fan to suck air out or my guess is your new exhaust fan can pull enough passively to be ok..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks i hope my trials and errors , can help others..* 


Lennard said:


> Lookin good bro, you got a lot of good ideas installed in your room.
> 
> Simpson I love that bag over the back method I need to give that a try... Too lazy to build a box lol.


 *nice ya, i got the 6'', it was a new return at the store . . they sold it for 90..to me..so rock on...it really moves some air..and hanging them, u gotta put a stud up as some blocking ..ie wire tie also. nope ive only got like 5 grows down...and its been 2years..but ive always stuck 2 12 12..usually i have multiple timers, and i get 2 lazy to change them even if i was so inclined..let me know how it works..*


Jtoth3ustin said:


> o wow. i have the same inline fan... it is really nice. i couldnt figure out how to mount it right with the two peices of sheet metal it came with... i think i paid 122. but its 4 inch, im pretty sure..
> have you ever tried increasing dark time during flowering. like 10 on 14 off. i heard that its supposed to speed up the last final weeks. im trying it now. just to see. trying to hurry things up since the mites showed up...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 19, 2009)

ayyy def. will man... did you just put that casing around the AC.. fits like a glove haha...


----------



## RollingJoints (May 19, 2009)

You should be a growroom tradesman i would pay you to build me one haha. Good work.


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

*YA, I just got done sweating my ass off, making that box, rigged to 4'' venting, and finaly plummed it into the attic..fuck it wuz hot in the garage..grow temps sticking right around 82-84, but tommorrow i may be able to achieve better temps...and im gonna install a fresh air intake from crawspace finaly..flippin almost there..this next cycle when im done with these mamas should be so much sicker, with all these improvements....*


Jtoth3ustin said:


> ayyy def. will man... did you just put that casing around the AC.. fits like a glove haha...


*Thanks RJ, i am pretty handy, jsut hopn i dont burn down the house!!*


RollingJoints said:


> You should be a growroom tradesman i would pay you to build me one haha. Good work.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 19, 2009)

yea its aggrivating to whanna re-vamp your shit but you already have babies going in there...im taking your ACglove idea too.. somewhat i was [email protected]


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 19, 2009)

i think it should push enough air... a small fan would assist it... but at least the way it is the heat will be contained.. just keep an eye on the box temp... i dont think it would get hot enough to worry about anything tho...


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

*finished product...and if this dont work...cause ill be up when my lights fire and a.c to make sure this is koosher..cause heat scares me..ne ways if anything more has too be done then ill hook the old noisy 180cfm fan 2 this and pump into same tube to attic..i was hopn not to have to connect it to yet another exhaust fan, i mean formally u put ur hand on the back of the a/c while its on, and its fucking blowing hot air...so i figure, its gotta work its way up that rigged exhaust i made..*



Jtoth3ustin said:


> yea its aggrivating to whanna re-vamp your shit but you already have babies going in there...im taking your ACglove idea too.. somewhat i was [email protected]


----------



## slipperyP (May 19, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> o wow. i have the same inline fan... it is really nice. i couldnt figure out how to mount it right with the two peices of sheet metal it came with... i think i paid 122. but its 4 inch, im pretty sure..
> have you ever tried increasing dark time during flowering. like 10 on 14 off. i heard that its supposed to speed up the last final weeks. im trying it now. just to see. trying to hurry things up since the mites showed up...



I think it is funny to see your same equipment in other peoples rooms. I often see the same humidity gauge that I got at wal-mart.


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

ya for real...theres did u c that montana organic journal? 2x400hps..in a 7x7 footprint in a garage...so funny same set up as me , but different lighting...we all think alike , and we like hydrofarm products lol


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 19, 2009)

haha hell yea. i havnt come across with anybody with an op like mine hehe... besides tile's.. but im not bawlsy enough for the garage op... and im still living with my ma.. just so yall fuckers know...


----------



## mygirls (May 19, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> haha hell yea. i havnt come across with anybody with an op like mine hehe... besides tile's.. but im not bawlsy enough for the garage op... and im still living with my ma.. just so yall fuckers know...


 ya i really don't think i'll find one as hilblly as mine is. LOL but i can get some monsters though.


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

*that little clone ur reveggn from 6weeks in2 flower, is str8 hillbilly lol..nah just kiddn funny how u can revert them huh..like the remix w/. music*

*[*quote=mygirls;2516370]ya i really don't think i'll find one as hilblly as mine is. LOL but i can get some monsters though.[/quote]


----------



## mygirls (May 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *that little clone ur reveggn from 6weeks in2 flower, is str8 hillbilly lol..nah just kiddn funny how u can revert them huh..like the remix w/. music*
> 
> *[*quote=mygirls;2516370]ya i really don't think i'll find one as hilblly as mine is. LOL but i can get some monsters though.


[/quote]
thanks bro. i cut that clone on 3-8-09.its comeing along but its taking a while though.


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

i just test fired a/c with the shox box plywood 4'' flex duct ran to attic.. now 10,000btu. a/c is almost completly silent...and only heat i could feel with test firing it for a minute or so was heat in the flex duct.. ill have to play around with it in the morning after its been on for a few hours...so nice not to have that heat blasting the garage..and noise..w/ my new 6'' exhaust and this ac vent..my op is nearly silent...its wierd after so much noise for awhile


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 19, 2009)

doesnt it kinda weird you out?? like... when i first starting redoing my grow room i could hear the fans and shit from downstairs as the room is almost directly above my living room... but now i dont hear it.. at all... and sometime it trips me out.. like a breaker blew or something.. and even now sometimes i pop up from a dead still and run to make sure... really its just to look at the girls.. but its a good excuse, no??


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 19, 2009)

its the "silence of the fans"... lol sorry that was dumb as fuck...


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> its the "silence of the fans"... lol sorry that was dumb as fuck...


* crazy with it being silent after all this time...and only gettn better.. i think it would be reasonable to pull 3 elbs off that room once i get these new clones next run. @.75.g.per.w*


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

come on people dont be stingy i need some rep......bump


----------



## DownOnWax (May 19, 2009)

I already repped you but I am still digging the Sativa's son 

Won't let me rep you again im afraid.


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

nah its all good...im jsut bored...ya that heavy duty fruity lookn real proper..i should borrow a better camera to get trich pics...guess im just a rep thirsty fker..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 19, 2009)

i think you can easily pull 3 lbs... easily... hell if you can hit a gram per watt, which by all means with your setup it should be a breeze, thats a little over 4 lbs!! and if you get a good yielding strain you can prolly top that even... i got plenty of faith in ya!!

still wont let me rep ya... i tried tho...


----------



## tilemaster (May 19, 2009)

ohhh dude i caint wait...next run gonna be fat


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 19, 2009)

yea... the next op is going to be fucking nice.. [email protected]


----------



## M Blaze (May 19, 2009)

Tile ive already given you my +reps bro and just lettin you know im still here checkin in 




Jtoth3ustin said:


> haha hell yea. i havnt come across with anybody with an op like mine hehe... besides tile's.. but im not bawlsy enough for the garage op... and im still living with my ma.. just so yall fuckers know...


 
I still havnt found a setup and methods exactly like mine before either and I would love to see that on here.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 20, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ohhh dude i caint wait...next run gonna be fat



bro, it can only get better and better.... plus with what we've talked about on the side itll get even more interesting to watch eachothers grow...


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

*thanks justin.....[*quote=Jtoth3ustin;2517525]yea... the next op is going to be fucking nice.. [email protected][/quote]
*M Blaze thanks again for watchn and rep*


M Blaze said:


> Tile ive already given you my +reps bro and just lettin you know im still here checkin in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *simpson sampson..my boy..early in the morn right now..bout to go to work...gonna get that done for u tommorow for sure..my girls gettn the stamp 2day.. check my ac prob below.*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> bro, it can only get better and better.... plus with what we've talked about on the side itll get even more interesting to watch eachothers grow...


 *okay..so 12 12 runs from midnight to 12.. i tested fired a/c yesterday, and it was silent. so i felt no need to set my alarm to midnight.. i awoke at 130am to piss and i thought i would check..it was 95-100 degrees in the grow..(thank god i found out an 1hr in) ..a.c blowin hot air from my shoebox design, not lettn it breath i assume. i hastly removed casing around a/c..garage is back to hot..but op is down to 78 with 3 lights burning. Fuck. anyways i also cut a test whole this morning below water heater, and it does go to basement crawl space..air down there is fresh and cool...like 60 degrees..*

*so i still need to figure out if i can vent and supress my ac 's sound without affecting its intergrity..? put in a call to a heating and pluming friend..nextly i need to figure out how to blow that cool air from the crawl space throught the hole i cut..so its not drifing passivly, i want it flowing in..any ideas...*


----------



## slipperyP (May 20, 2009)

Can you stick a fan in the vent hole to pull up more cool air?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 20, 2009)

*okay..so 12 12 runs from midnight to 12.. i tested fired a/c yesterday, and it was silent. so i felt no need to set my alarm to midnight.. i awoke at 130am to piss and i thought i would check..it was 95-100 degrees in the grow..(thank god i found out an 1hr in) ..a.c blowin hot air from my shoebox design, not lettn it breath i assume. i hastly removed casing around a/c..garage is back to hot..but op is down to 78 with 3 lights burning. Fuck. anyways i also cut a test whole this morning below water heater, and it does go to basement crawl space..air down there is fresh and cool...like 60 degrees..*

*so i still need to figure out if i can vent and supress my ac 's sound without affecting its intergrity..? put in a call to a heating and pluming friend..nextly i need to figure out how to blow that cool air from the crawl space throught the hole i cut..so its not drifing passivly, i want it flowing in..any ideas...*[/QUOTE]



ok.. here is a more detailed explanation of what i did to my a/c... it worked great...

i cut the bottom of a thick ass garbage out... i then tapped one of the open ends around the back of the a/c so that the air intakes on the side could still breath... so now, if the garbage back wasnt cut open and the a/c was on, it would fill up the garbage bag like a hot air ballon.. now since the bag is open on both sides it wont fill up, but i want to make sure it makes sense... now i took the other open end of the garbage bag and tapped it around the exhaust duct i had... ran that to duct to an exhaust fan.. and ran duct from the exhaust fan out of the room.... this meant the a/c could breath, which by the way i feel like a complete ASSHOLE because it didnt even occur to me, but all the heat was sucked out... now after i got it all done up and tapped up and turned the a/c on the bag would inflate, and i was using a 300 cfm to pull the heat away from it.. it worked perfectly...

esentially i built a "box" that only enclosed the exhaust part of the a/c... but the box was actually a garbage bag... i really think it will work for you... since you already have the exhaust duct ran you might as well try... it will allow your a/c to breath while still directing the heat away from it... plus it will be easy for you to try without having to move around anything..

1) cut bottom out of garbage bag..
2) tape one open end of the bag around the perimeter of the back of the a/c so the exhaust blows into the bag
3) tape other open end of bag around exhaust duct 

at least it's something to try.. plus like i said you dont have to move anything from where its at... all you need is a garbage bag and some duct tape... 

i really do feel like an ass tho... my bad bro... cant believe i didnt think about it before... hope this new idea works tho...


----------



## slipperyP (May 20, 2009)

Here is a post that i found...I think this will help you also...He sets up AC in a closet without a window. This is from his post

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/191926-diy-ac-just-wanna-share.html 

Follow these exact instructions and you WONT be dissapointed.

*1.* Go to Home Depot.
*2.* Bring Money
*3.* Purchase the following:

*>* 1 x 5000 btu (assuming your a closet or grow tent grower) A/C window unit - $99.00
*>* 1 x Flexible AC duct vent tubing - the bendy kind (be sure to get more length than you need!, think they sell minimum 25 feet)
*>* 1x Roll of strong tape

(optional)
*>*1x carbon filter sheet - in the air con filter isle. Bout $7

*Price : $140 bucks max.
*
*4.* Drive Home.
*5.* Get Home and Light Up (very important!)
*6.* Now I know what your thinking "farmermonkey, i gots me an AC window unit, but i grow in the closet with no window"...fear not. Just unpack your AC Unit and trust the farmermonkey.
*7.* Heres the fun part (aside from lighting up). Break the polystyrene that came with your AC unit box, and make a 2" FLAT padded surface, use tape to hold it all together if necessary. 
*8.* Use either the AC box, or a slightly bigger box if possible and turn the box on its side (top open end facing sideways).
*9.* Slide a/c unit half way into box so that the external vents that would normally be outside the window are inside the box. 
*10.* Close the flaps, using scissors and tape to cut the box to fit snuggly around the ac unit - essentially you are creating an air tight box for the back AC that would normally be outside venting the hot air - use tape to close off any gaps.
*11.* Cut a circle on one side (doesnt matter which) of the box to slide about 1-2 inches of the AC tubing in. Tape any gaps.
*12.* Almost done. Pick up your new AC box unit and place it ON TOP of the polystyrene flat surface you made. This will absorb the vibration from the AC unit start up. (genius no? lol)
*13.* Position unit ontop of polystyrene surface in your grow room and plug it in. 
14. IMPORTANT!! Talk to your plants and explain what exactly you are doing - be sure to introduce the AC unit to the plants, and your plants to the AC unit. The AC unit can be a little scary to your plants 
*15. *(optional part). Tape 1 piece of carbon filter to the end of the AC tube, or connect a carbon filter etc. Gets rid of any smell as the ac unit sucks in air from your grow room)
*16.* Place tube to bottom of cloest door (tape it or whatever) or to any outlet to the outside world.


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

simpsonsampson....but isnt that garbage bag deal essensially the same idea i wuz using..? i mean does the bag, vs.. plywood make the diff.? and slipp...unless the carboard is different from the plywood..like a garabage bag...which i dont know yet...it would do the same thing ...unless its my ac unit i dunno..ac unit from the back looks like a big radiator..but the sides also have slits up and down it...fk im still not sure...

i gotta a cordless jigsaw finally, so ill cut a bigger whole in my floor for intake..any suggestions on how to push that air so its not just passive?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 20, 2009)

get the dewalt saw zaw?? it is beasty


----------



## Lennard (May 20, 2009)

I think your box essentially suffocates the a/c unit as the bag is just hangin off the back (not covering the fins on top and side). This idea of mr simpsons is a great idea... didnt use it (yet anyways) b/c my garage is not effected by a/c so far it warms up a bit but the grow room stays cool. My a/c probubly turns on every 15 mins lights on and just a couple times throughout the day when the lights are off. My ladys day time is our nite time cause it gets hot as motha out here. HTH


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 20, 2009)

with my idea the only thing that is covered by the bag is the very back of the a/c... around where the exhaust comes out... the sides where the air intakes are is still open to allow air to enter... if you dont have the box around the a/c so it can bring in cool air but the back is still containning the exhaust and directing it out, then you have a won the battle... i am a terrible artist... but ill attempt to draw what i mean....


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

will it work w/o a exhaust fan pusin it? and is there any fancier way w/ out a bag..like if the plywood wuz trimmed just to fit over the back exhaust panel and still included the venting??

well heres my ideas...first my noisy 180cfm exhaust fan...im going to put it in the crawl space...with its square mount facing the bottom of my subfloor, and ill cut a space for it out w/. a jigsaw. w/o any venting it should suck crawl space air in vent it in2 my grow..im going to try this out.

Im also going to try ur ideas sampsons trash bag vent idea...but if i have to get another exhaust fan for outside the op venting the a.c ..its going to have to be another 6'' hydrofarm active air..cause theyre silent..

other than that...hmmm...im going to pick up a few bigg clones this weekend i think and rotate them direct 2 flower..bolster the perpetualness...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 20, 2009)

it will push the air out on its own... you dont need a fan... itll just help.. if you want it to look better and more professional you would have to fit the box flush against the a/c but leave holes around the air intake.... and leave enough space behind the a/c to let the exhaust spew out a little... 

the air from the crawl space will help too... just be careful about mold and fungus spores being blown into your garden!! i think you have plenty of ventalation and circulation that it wouldnt be a problem... but cant be too safe....


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

okay....well im gonna try 2morrow im off..so..i gotta get a bigger type trash bag..so ill let u know how it goes..im installin squirl fan in crawl space in the morn...ill let u know thanks bro


simpsonsampson420 said:


> it will push the air out on its own... you dont need a fan... itll just help.. if you want it to look better and more professional you would have to fit the box flush against the a/c but leave holes around the air intake.... and leave enough space behind the a/c to let the exhaust spew out a little...
> 
> the air from the crawl space will help too... just be careful about mold and fungus spores being blown into your garden!! i think you have plenty of ventalation and circulation that it wouldnt be a problem... but cant be too safe....


----------



## slipperyP (May 20, 2009)

The bag will work...I believe a box taped in the same manner and as the bag then vented will work better...at least it is more durable.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 20, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> The bag will work...I believe a box taped in the same manner and as the bag then vented will work better...at least it is more durable.


i know whats wrong and have a way to fix it... 

so i didnt notice the first time i looked through your pics.. but i studied them close and noticed that your a/c is backed all the way up in that box.. so its working way way way harder than it should causing extra heat and thus your problem..

ok.. i have an idea that just might work to fix it... i dont know if you can do it tho.. it will require a little work and a small $15.00 desk type fan...


1) extend the box back another foot.. just so that there is space for the exhaust to blow away from the a/c a little... just some breathing room..

2) build a "chimney stack" upwards into the room you have the exhaust running now... so basically build it out from the a/c and up to the ceiling... 

3) BEFORE YOU SEAL IT UP put the desk fan inside facing upwards so it will blow the hot air up the chimney stack into the venting room... dont forget to also drill a hole for the fan cord...

you can put the fan on a timer with the a/c so it turns on and off with that.. also dont forget to turn the fan setting on high before sealing up the enclosure... 

this is about the best and most inexpensive and efficient manner in which to deal with the problem while maintaining an eye pleasing look... 

what do you think?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 20, 2009)

here again i wanted to show off my amazing drawing abilities... hope this helps paint a better pic

oh... and the bottom two diagonal lines represent the 2x4 brace you might need to help support the weight...


----------



## slipperyP (May 20, 2009)

lol...You draw better with your words...Defiantly needs some room to breath and to be hooked into some venting. I am going to do almost the same thing i think. I am going to go with a box over the back up to the side vents of the AC then I am going to seal it good with tape.

Cut a hole in the side of the box and attach some 6 inch ducting to the vent on the lights. As long as the lights are on it will be venting. Then put the AC on a timer.


----------



## slipperyP (May 20, 2009)

Here is my idea.


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

okay i like it...slip...sampson..thanks for all the help with this 1...no 1 really writes the manual on how to install a/c inside ur op, and then stealth it with all the little detail that become important when ur tryn to stealth it....so thanks for the collaboration on this 1. i think im going with sampson, extender kit w/ lasko fan inside...i jsut dont know if ill get her done till this evening...i thought about jsut building a whole wall around the damn thing with a large opening above to attck, sheetrockin in w/ plenty of breathing room...but i think ill jsut try simpsonsampson idea first...since it requires the least effort.. i can just redesign alil...
thanks again guys...will update pics 2day..gotta go install exhaust fan for intake down in crawl first...laters


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 21, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> lol...You draw better with your words...Defiantly needs some room to breath and to be hooked into some venting. I am going to do almost the same thing i think. I am going to go with a box over the back up to the side vents of the AC then I am going to seal it good with tape.
> 
> Cut a hole in the side of the box and attach some 6 inch ducting to the vent on the lights. As long as the lights are on it will be venting. Then put the AC on a timer.



hell ya... thats an easy way if its possible... just use your pre exsisting exhaust fan to pull the heat away... makes life easy...



tilemaster said:


> okay i like it...slip...sampson..thanks for all the help with this 1...no 1 really writes the manual on how to install a/c inside ur op, and then stealth it with all the little detail that become important when ur tryn to stealth it....so thanks for the collaboration on this 1. i think im going with sampson, extender kit w/ lasko fan inside...i jsut dont know if ill get her done till this evening...i thought about jsut building a whole wall around the damn thing with a large opening above to attck, sheetrockin in w/ plenty of breathing room...but i think ill jsut try simpsonsampson idea first...since it requires the least effort.. i can just redesign alil...
> thanks again guys...will update pics 2day..gotta go install exhaust fan for intake down in crawl first...laters


no prob at all bro... glad to help... just hope it works as well as i hope... obviously the bigger the chimeny and the bigger the fan and the bigger the vent hole up top the better the heat exhausting.... good luck! looks like you have a semi busy ass day off... damn i gotta a buncha shit to do today to... just remembered... anyways.. good luck again bro!


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

Day 36 lights on pic..1st 1 is of the new intake..kida rigged but its blown cool air in like a mother..a/c i will deal with that this weekend..for now temps have stabablized around 76.


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

Fuck me...ive got a spider mite infestation...god dammit...things keep holdn me up..Just sent my girl to the store..shes pickn up rubbing alchol...im gonna mix it 50 50 with water , and spray lil fucks down..buyn neem oil 2night


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

okay ditched the alchol idea...got me some fogger..spray..and neem oil..i will be feeding them the neem oil w/ reg water or nutes...next watering..im gonna try to avoid sprayin them as much as possible...cause i dont want moldy bud..i sprayed them with Dr Doom pesticide. lower..uppers...everything sparginly...fuk wut a pain..ill fog if it comes down to it, and it doesnt start lookin like there gone...heres the pics of the products....this suks..




tilemaster said:


> Fuck me...ive got a spider mite infestation...god dammit...things keep holdn me up..Just sent my girl to the store..shes pickn up rubbing alchol...im gonna mix it 50 50 with water , and spray lil fucks down..buyn neem oil 2night


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 21, 2009)

damn bro.. i feel for ya... its such a pain in the ass... if its not one thing its something else huh?? but just imagine how great it will be once you get everything fixed and its harvest and your smokin some thick ass dank nugs! your girls are looking better everytime i see them..

that new intake looks good... glad it works... i live in an old ass house so thats why i was worried about mold and shit.... glad you wont have that problem....


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

*yep u pretty much sumed it up..if aint once thing its another..well i sprayed the shit out em..with pesticide...and neem oil./water mix..fuck i hate soakin them at this point in the game..ur right tho..it will be great..jsut gotta do some dr...stuff..get em better..harvest move on to the next ones..i think ur right about weekly doses of neem oil..i cant just let it go with no preventiitve treatments...cause u c wut goes down...Heres some more pics w/ 2/3 lamps off.*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> damn bro.. i feel for ya... its such a pain in the ass... if its not one thing its something else huh?? but just imagine how great it will be once you get everything fixed and its harvest and your smokin some thick ass dank nugs! your girls are looking better everytime i see them..
> 
> that new intake looks good... glad it works... i live in an old ass house so thats why i was worried about mold and shit.... glad you wont have that problem....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 21, 2009)

they look even better with the lights out!


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

for sure..thats why i had to pop in there and take some more dark picss.....didnt want to discrase them u know...well i think ill be able to get the mites under control..ive got them real bad on 1 plant..and its trasfered to them all...but i figure they only have a few weeks left, with a few treatment ill get them back enough to harvest...ill prob wait to add clones now that i have mites..till my ladies are done...so i can bleach my entire op and wipe every crevice down..this is wut happens when u bring cheap soil into ur grows PEOPLE..u get mites...let me be an example..buy foxfarm or sunshine soil...dont f around..


----------



## Lennard (May 21, 2009)

Lookin dankilicious man. Cant believe you got mites bro, I wish that on no one though I havent had them yet but now that setup out in garage the knats and mosquitos are always finding the light those little fuckers.


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2009)

Looks good man ya I just dropped a dr doom fogger yesterday on my bitches. Also bought bountea brew kit for foliar feeding my girls with hippy potion. Smells like earth wine. Umm first application was yesterday and they love it; as for the bomb well tonight I'll look to see if those pesky mites met their demise. Gonna try some humbolts own 'gRAvity" see what that does for me. Looking at your internodal structure you might be a good candidate for some 'BUSH MASTER" ONLY read about never applied but looks like your girls got some sativa in them. I'm also ordering 2000 lady bugs for backup. Much Success.


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

*Thaks Lennard for sure..very smelly crystally shit..to the novice it looks done 4 weeks in and counting. but its got alot of time left..plus i will win the fight weves these pesky little asses..i feel sick wen my ladies be sick..i wuz trippn this morning..i usually check undersides of leaves..but ive grown lazy and have never had any mite probs...due to inside closet grows..and i wasnt using clones be4....saw some leaves over the past 2days..lowers that had gone a lighter green..this morning i checked and they had white spotting..checked the bottoms..and wham lil black shit crawling..ehhh..fkkkk..my eyes bugged out...Letz see how they like the chemicals boys and girls.........hehe*


Lennard said:


> Lookin dankilicious man. Cant believe you got mites bro, I wish that on no one though I havent had them yet but now that setup out in garage the knats and mosquitos are always finding the light those little fuckers.


*pinner good 2 c u in my thread..nice got another brother fightn the bugz..how many oz's did u throw @em...im gonna unleash 3 oz's at em if conditions dont improve..dont like losing my fucking fan leaves at this stage. but i thrown enough juice at them to kill an infant..so lets cross our fingers. wheres ur current pics pinn?*


pinner420 said:


> Looks good man ya I just dropped a dr doom fogger yesterday on my bitches. Also bought bountea brew kit for foliar feeding my girls with hippy potion. Smells like earth wine. Umm first application was yesterday and they love it; as for the bomb well tonight I'll look to see if those pesky mites met their demise. Gonna try some humbolts own 'gRAvity" see what that does for me. Looking at your internodal structure you might be a good candidate for some 'BUSH MASTER" ONLY read about never applied but looks like your girls got some sativa in them. I'm also ordering 2000 lady bugs for backup. Much Success.


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

heres a post i found on mites on the net:


I battled spidermites for years. Good lord I hate them. They can take months of serious effort and destroy it in a few days. I tried everything under the sun including the stuff mentioned above. All that stuff kind of works. The trouble with spider mites is stuff that kind of works only makes them mad, and then they get together and vote to really screw you over even more than before.

Here's a little tidbit for you that many people don't know about. There is no way that rinsing and spraying and fiddling about will kill all your spider mites. Leave just one male and one female in your carpet or on your pants or in your cats hair, and in a couple of weeks you will see that all your efforts were for nothing. Spider mites have this wonderful defense mechanism where by some of them burrow deep into stuff like soil and rockwool. There they lay and wait. What are they waiting for you may ask? They are waiting for the next change in the light cycle that goes from veg to bloom. Then, just when you think that they are definetly gone because you haven't seen any in a few weeks, there they mysteriously are again. Mother fuckers.

If you want to continue the rest of your natural born days as a weed farmer to battle them, then go ahead and do the stuff mentioned above. If you want to spend 30 seconds to get rid of them for good, then follow this advice: Buy a No Pest Strip (at Fred Meyer, Walmart, etc.) and set it in your grow room for 3 days, then when your light cycle changes to bloom then next time, and the little bastards come out to play again, do it again. At this point all your spider mites will be gone for good.

I didn't believe it untill I tried it. I only wish someone would have told me about it 3 years sooner.

Be careful if you dip them as mentioned above. Pull your lights way back for a few hours afterward or much of the plant will get burned.

And no matter how strong the urge, never ever bring home a plant that has spider mites on it. If you visit a grow room that has spider mites, burn your clothes before coming indoors.

Kill them suckers quick! A "small case" of mites very quickly becomes a train wreck. 
__________________


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 21, 2009)

yea im going through my first case of mites... covering ym mamma strawberry is webs. shit is soo annoying. i jsut went and sprayed them with some aerosol pestacide.. trying to keep them away for a week so i can harvest without worrying about them doing there thing when i chop and hang um,.. i dont know if that happens. but i can see it in my head... 20 drying plants gtting over takin by god damn mites... [email protected] man..


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

ya i just did the same thing w/ dr doom aresol pesticide...did u spray ur tops and the bud too? fk i did..i know them lil bastards are everywhere now..should kill on contact..im gonna spray them down w./ st8 water...tommorrow..then if this persists..i will fog...i will also hang pest strips 3 of em for each light and group of plants.. i dont want mite shit in my budz..this is stressn me.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 21, 2009)

i know how you feel with them mites.... im pulling for ya... i still swear by neem oil... its just my thing and it works... but the ultimately you gotta just get rid of the fuckers.... do what you gotta do...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 21, 2009)

what makes it worse bro is your environment is perfect for them to breed and multiply in... hot and dry... they love that shit... itll definatly help when you get the temps down... if you keep it under 70 it drastically slows their life cycles... it takes them a lot longer to mature/multiply under cool moist conditions than hot/dry ones... anyways.. good luck with the fight bro!


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

ya im shootn to keep my temps real low during the battle..i think ill still pull a good amount of bud in there..edit just peeped my head in..dark time is below 70 w/ intake runnin...so hellya that shoudl fk em up


----------



## Lennard (May 21, 2009)

Lol If a novice plucked it at this age theyd be missing the fun part I love the last 30 days such a wholesome experience


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

ya ...for sure..let em plumpn..im not exactly all excited 2day as I found mites all over my plants..but we'll jsut have to roll w/ it and C how it goes...less than 30days left meanwhile...thanks for the support guyz


Lennard said:


> Lol If a novice plucked it at this age theyd be missing the fun part I love the last 30 days such a wholesome experience


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 21, 2009)

another thing you can do to help fight them is vaccum them off your plants... use the hose attachment and be very easy... but it works... 

glad the temp is that low tho... at least through this battle... you'll still get a fat harvest dont worry about that... just attack them hard now and youll have at least a few weeks of solid growth before harvest without them!


----------



## slipperyP (May 21, 2009)

You will get rid of them...My friend that i got my sickly clones from in the first place had them infested...It was 20 below zero...they I thought for sure they would be a waste. I used the no pest strips and killed them right away...It will kill the adults right away and when the light cycle changes the babies will hatch and they will get wiped also...Little Fuckers


----------



## slipperyP (May 21, 2009)

He used them also and wiped his problem out fast...no spraying...


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

slip wut u use...the hot shot pet strips? let me know... i got those here...bout to put it in , in the morning...so i dont have to use the fogger..jsut keep it as back up..


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

thanks for the support simpsonsampson..appreciate the networking here for problems and fixes..its made it alot less stressful during the final stages of this grow...



simpsonsampson420 said:


> another thing you can do to help fight them is vaccum them off your plants... use the hose attachment and be very easy... but it works...
> 
> glad the temp is that low tho... at least through this battle... you'll still get a fat harvest dont worry about that... just attack them hard now and youll have at least a few weeks of solid growth before harvest without them!


----------



## slipperyP (May 21, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> slip wut u use...the hot shot pet strips? let me know... i got those here...bout to put it in , in the morning...so i dont have to use the fogger..jsut keep it as back up..



They were hot shot brand from home depot. They worked fast


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 21, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya i just did the same thing w/ dr doom aresol pesticide...did u spray ur tops and the bud too? fk i did..i know them lil bastards are everywhere now..should kill on contact..im gonna spray them down w./ st8 water...tommorrow..then if this persists..i will fog...i will also hang pest strips 3 of em for each light and group of plants.. i dont want mite shit in my budz..this is stressn me.




yea so much stress yo.. i feel you one hunded percent... i sprayed the buds nd all. there were webs starting to form on the smaller buds... mainly there on my strawberry momma but all of them have them.... the aerosol was str8.. gonna spray um down with str8 water like you said.. but then im gonna spray um again with aerosol.. then repeat.. cant be to carefull i guess...


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

how far in2 bud are u Jtoth?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 21, 2009)

7 1/2 weeks.. i sprayed till the webs kinda broke down... it seems like it worked. but i guess only for a few days, may a week. so im getting two more cans fer tha rest of my ladies time...idk how yours are.. but do you have webbing on the buds son... shit is so sad.. all over your hard work..... one of my mothers was covered a few days back, kus i wasnt paying attention to them kus im flowering them just to see what happens. it was covered in webs. i mean COVERED.... i had to bag it up. then wait for ti to dry out so ican throw in the garbage( im in the city). im kinda tippy. so bare with me [email protected] man..


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

Ya that shit is nauesating..just funny casus like 2 days ago u were asking for neem oil knowledge...and i said i never been infested...meanwhile little creepers were jumpin my shit..fk wheres my knock on wood..hehhe..ya that sounds terrible...all those webs..you know there hidn in the bud..from that aresol..hang some pest strips hot shot wuz the 1 thing i found out today truly kill those bastards dead..and use the neem as prevenitive...but 7.5 in thats a tough 1 ...the aresol pesticide said on bottle to spray w/ in 1 day of harvest...thats kinda sketch...fuck i wuz in there like the taliban with a trash bag over my damn face..gloves the whole 9.....DamN Bugs tiss the season...my boy stay


Jtoth3ustin said:


> 7 1/2 weeks.. i sprayed till the webs kinda broke down... it seems like it worked. but i guess only for a few days, may a week. so im getting two more cans fer tha rest of my ladies time...idk how yours are.. but do you have webbing on the buds son... shit is so sad.. all over your hard work..... one of my mothers was covered a few days back, kus i wasnt paying attention to them kus im flowering them just to see what happens. it was covered in webs. i mean COVERED.... i had to bag it up. then wait for ti to dry out so ican throw in the garbage( im in the city). im kinda tippy. so bare with me [email protected] man..


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 21, 2009)

yessir.... i didnt even realize that they would just go in and hide... i know i killed a bunch but you know... 
i wish i had masks and shit.. i was getting it all in my face and shit.. im choppin on exactly 8 weeks even if its a tid bit early. i cant risk it...
i was about to get that doctor doom too. but i didnt want to have to my cats to my aunts house. lol..


----------



## tilemaster (May 21, 2009)

wut a buzzkill..i hate the idea of smoking mite shit..anyways i think we will def pull thro this 1.. i think i gotz enough time 2 use neem oil a few more times over next week and a half...wish u luck on ur chop...hang pest strip so there dead be 4 u harvest...Peace. oh shit dont kill the poor cat


Jtoth3ustin said:


> yessir.... i didnt even realize that they would just go in and hide... i know i killed a bunch but you know...
> i wish i had masks and shit.. i was getting it all in my face and shit.. im choppin on exactly 8 weeks even if its a tid bit early. i cant risk it...
> i was about to get that doctor doom too. but i didnt want to have to my cats to my aunts house. lol..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 21, 2009)

we still have plenty of time to use neem oil bro... ill feed it until flush for sure.... i think im going to get some pest strips to just in case of a last minute infestation... but no matter what guys we will be victorious... fuck them little fucking mites... fuck them all to hell


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 21, 2009)

what are pest strips... like fly ribbons??


----------



## slipperyP (May 21, 2009)

I don't know what there made of


----------



## slipperyP (May 21, 2009)

oops just high


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

yes jtoth look at the pic...home depot...lowes..true value..6 bucks...4 month protection... called "hot shot" pest strips..there f****in nasty.. supposedly covers a 10x10x10 room for 4 months.. and how neem oil is just a prevenitive that fucks there hormones up...this shit kills them dead..Nasty nasty stuff....go get 1 and just be sure not to be huffin it for more than 4 hours at a time heheheh


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

ya for sure im startn on on them w/ neem..2. im srayn neeem every 4 days..for 2 more applications.. i think thatll give me enought time to get the neem out of there taste...with 4 weeks left or litttle less...im also mixing with water and nutes...every other feeding..so there taking it up their roots 2. goog idea hanging the pest strip..i just added 1 myself.


simpsonsampson420 said:


> we still have plenty of time to use neem oil bro... ill feed it until flush for sure.... i think im going to get some pest strips to just in case of a last minute infestation... but no matter what guys we will be victorious... fuck them little fucking mites... fuck them all to hell


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 22, 2009)

so i take it your problem isnt so much of a problem anymore brotha?? i hope that its not at least!


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

ohh its a problem...but its not out of control..i see mites on 1 plant overall real bad..but u cant c webbing yet..just discolored lowers..and mites and eggs if u look.. i can see a little on every plant where they jumped from 1 to another..but its not bad on all the rest of em...just a few leaves afected..the one that is bad...if u remove a affected fan leaf...and put it under magnifyer..u can see webbing between each leaf blade..but i dosed them with the Dr Doom pesticide spray and neem yesterday foliar style..fed them neeem this morning and sprayed st8 water...and hung a pest strip..im doing the neem routine for a couple more treatments..im confident being 3-5 weeks away from cutting i can get this small outbreak under control...still nerveracking..id prefer easy sailing ofcoarse...i just want my damn bill money...come on hurry lol


----------



## mygirls (May 22, 2009)

fucking kill um them little basters. i hate them. ya i seen a really bad case on my friends plant yesterday webing real bad. and hell when he droped me off i forgot to give him the spray. LOL opps


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 22, 2009)

i thought you hung the strip last night.. thats why i thought the problem was no longer a problem... at least its getting under control... your attack your making on those little fuckers would be like if you were to kil a rabbit with a nuke... it'll definatly get your problem fixed fast...


----------



## mygirls (May 22, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i thought you hung the strip last night.. thats why i thought the problem was no longer a problem... at least its getting under control... your attack your making on those little fuckers would be like if you were to kil a rabbit with a nuke... it'll definatly get your problem fixed fast...


 ah now whats this strip your talking about. never herd or seen it b4.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 22, 2009)

yea ive never heard of a pest strip, and the pics ive seen. doesnt look likesomthing mites would jump to from your plants.,..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 22, 2009)

the no pest strips... or hot shot strips... whichever you want to call them...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 22, 2009)

im not talking about a sticky trap or anything...


----------



## slipperyP (May 22, 2009)

The strip will kill the adults..if your plants are in veg...when you change the light cycle the eggs will hatch and then they will be killed. That was my experience. I don't know if they are safe but they work well....Once i got rid of mine...I put it in a ziplock...I break it out for a couple days every so often...I haven't had any bugs yet. I am sure i will since there is a greenhouse next door (not mine) but it has gnats and other little fuckers im sure. I'll just pull guard on them and try to prevent them.


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

*no yesterday i went after them with neem oil..and soapy water...and dr doom insecticide spray viciuos shit...then this morning i hung the pest strip..and soaked em down with soapy water again.. i cant see anymore of em..but i c there eggs..fkers..ive got 1 3oz dr doom fumer bomb...last resort so im savn it..i think i caught it early enough..i like ur neem oil schedule too..ill be using that as prevenitive in the future ...[*quote=simpsonsampson420;2526385]i thought you hung the strip last night.. thats why i thought the problem was no longer a problem... at least its getting under control... your attack your making on those little fuckers would be like if you were to kil a rabbit with a nuke... it'll definatly get your problem fixed fast...[/quote]
*ya check at home depot or lowes..hot shot pet strips..there nasty...it slowly releases deadly vapors that seek out and find the lil fukers for 4 months then replace.*


mygirls said:


> ah now whats this strip your talking about. never herd or seen it b4.





Jtoth3ustin said:


> yea ive never heard of a pest strip, and the pics ive seen. doesnt look likesomthing mites would jump to from your plants.,..


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

just picked up 2clones..my boy got his outdoor plants beat up to shit by weather and wind...so he took all his large clones he wuz gonna give me and replaced some outdoors in his 50+ green house..kinda suks..but hes gott another batch of clones coming 30 or so they all have roots in the ezcloner...i took 2 good size blueberry potted clones...pics in a sec


----------



## mygirls (May 22, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *no yesterday i went after them with neem oil..and soapy water...and dr doom insecticide spray viciuos shit...then this morning i hung the pest strip..and soaked em down with soapy water again.. i cant see anymore of em..but i c there eggs..fkers..ive got 1 3oz dr doom fumer bomb...last resort so im savn it..i think i caught it early enough..i like ur neem oil schedule too..ill be using that as prevenitive in the future ...[*quote=simpsonsampson420;2526385]i thought you hung the strip last night.. thats why i thought the problem was no longer a problem... at least its getting under control... your attack your making on those little fuckers would be like if you were to kil a rabbit with a nuke... it'll definatly get your problem fixed fast...


*ya check at home depot or lowes..hot shot pet strips..there nasty...it slowly releases deadly vapors that seek out and find the lil fukers for 4 months then replace.*[/quote]
i want to see this. do you have a pic. does itwork good and if so where to get one


----------



## mygirls (May 22, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> just picked up 2clones..my boy got his outdoor plants be up to shit by weather and wind...so he took all his large clones he wuz gonna give me and replaced some outdoors in his 50+ green house..kinda suks..but hes gott another batch of clones coming 30 or so they all have roots in the ezcloner...i took 2 good size blueberry potted clones...pics in a sec


 gotta love thse kinda friends. LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

MG slip..posted a pic of it a page back..it called hot shots..(brand) pet strips..kinda looks like a big glade plug in..u hang it..is slowy released seek and destroy chemicals in2 the air.. find it with the raid and garden shit in homedepot lowes..I swear..i hung 1 by a tack this morning..ill get u a pic if u like in a bit


----------



## slipperyP (May 22, 2009)

I posted a pic a few pages back...here is the link on the home depot site...it has a good pic

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&productId=100004739&navFlow=3&keyword=no+pest+strip&langId=-1&searchRedirect=no+pest+strip&storeId=10051&end[email protected]1fba5ac2&ddkey=Search


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

hmmm.dont know how long i wanna veg these new clones...could jst trig them in 2 flower...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 22, 2009)

throw them into flower and see what kind yields you get... i wonder if the yield would be similar to a plant that tall that vegged to the height vs a clone that height thrown straight into flower.. something tells me not quite... but it still would be cool to see...


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

well i threw them for now under cfls with my to be widow mom..tell i get the real deal veg set up..i also need to get busy and get in my attic and run real deal exhaust to out of my building completely..not just blow it up there...so ill be started with that soon enough..pic updates 2morrow


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 22, 2009)

its prolly good enough to just put them outside man.. the put them under a couple CFL's if you wnat more hours of light


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 22, 2009)

damn tile I just spent a couple hours catching up on the thread damn I must have been lazy for the past couple weeks. The girls are progressing very well. Glad to see you got the temp issue resolved and the big hps running good. Were I'm at I should have a grow tent by christmas this year and running the hps again. Till then its cfl buds but anyways keep up the good work bro love the girls. 

Peace


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

you really should be ok just blowing the exhaust up where you are.. you prolly dont need to duct it outside.. unless it is starting to heat where it should from exhaust...

so how'd the super attack on those fuckin mites end?? your girls doing ok with all the treatments?? thats always my biggest fear... like im just afraid on morning ill walk in to turn on the lights and they will all be dead from a spray or some shit... its dumb i know.. just always sits in the back of my head...

so can you tell a difference with that other 1000w'r hung up?? are your buds starting to swell at an increased rate?? wish we lived down the street from one another so we could just go look at eachothers grows.. plus to have an extra hand is always good.. well usually good... as long as the extra hand knows whats going on... i hate when your doing something with someone who knows nothing about what your doing.... not so into the 100 question game...


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

*ya for sure...i could do that huh...but the only place i can set them is my back patio ...and my girls 10x10 garden is right there withing a winds breeze..so i dont know...id probably end up w/ more bugs that way..im fearn..[*quote=Jtoth3ustin;2529263]its prolly good enough to just put them outside man.. the put them under a couple CFL's if you wnat more hours of light[/quote]
* GreenFire my boy...gettn lazy huh? its all good ...u were missed tho...im glad to hear u might be gettn a tent for ur hps..im totally not sure where im going..like whether im buyn a veg tent or building another room..and whether im gonna make my bud room bigger...which means taking down and framing another wall...just gotta wait for these girls to be done...*


greenfirekilla420 said:


> damn tile I just spent a couple hours catching up on the thread damn I must have been lazy for the past couple weeks. The girls are progressing very well. Glad to see you got the temp issue resolved and the big hps running good. Were I'm at I should have a grow tent by christmas this year and running the hps again. Till then its cfl buds but anyways keep up the good work bro love the girls.
> 
> Peace


 *well my caregiver thats runnin like a crazy amount of plants . . lamps.. outdoor greenhouse etc..came by to check out my problems..he said mites i caught way early so im good there...he said my a/.c wuz bullshit..it heating the garage way to much that couple with intake and exhaust..(he uses the same exhaust fan for a 10 light room) i shouldnt need the a/c ..he tryed to get me to crack my garage door 2inches..sayn 2in by 20 feet is a big window..keep it open when lights are off to draw fresh air..into my god awfully hot garage.. hes tryn to get me to were he is..but that entails framing a false wall behing my garage door..so i can intake exhaust there..and leave my garage door open a crack..he also said that how i have my exhaust just blowing up into the attic..its never removing the air..that my exhaust fan alone should be able to pull plenty of air to make a/c not needed.. then he said i have run my exhaust into a 6 to 4 reducer..it cuttn my cfm in half.. so i need to plumb a true 6'' exhaust in ..get into the attic..and do wutever i gotta do to get it out..cut a whole..flash it ...get it out.. then he said between me opening the garage a crack..potentially making a false wall at the garage door later...and true ducting , and my existing crawl space basement intake fan...i shouldnt have to ever use that a.c which cooks the passive air..unless of coarse i still trash bag exhaust my a/c...which i told him about..and he thought might work..but still concerned about me just thrown it right in2 my attic. im sure ill eventually get it down..kinda depressing tho when theres so much room to improve..im def lenghing my flower room after this run..make it like 20x10ft. im finding the more u work in a box the more heat probs ur going to encounter. im just gonna get high 2day and not worry or stress. my 1 plant that had the mites...droppn a lot of leaves..and bud development has been affected..not dead tho..it has plenty of time to get right. other plants still filling out nicely.. 1000watter..def helped..i would have never noticed the mites below..cause plants were leanin on each other crammed together to get under the 400 and the 600, now there evenly spread out, where no plants touch.. budz def beefn out. more pics shortly*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> you really should be ok just blowing the exhaust up where you are.. you prolly dont need to duct it outside.. unless it is starting to heat where it should from exhaust...
> 
> so how'd the super attack on those fuckin mites end?? your girls doing ok with all the treatments?? thats always my biggest fear... like im just afraid on morning ill walk in to turn on the lights and they will all be dead from a spray or some shit... its dumb i know.. just always sits in the back of my head...
> 
> so can you tell a difference with that other 1000w'r hung up?? are your buds starting to swell at an increased rate?? wish we lived down the street from one another so we could just go look at eachothers grows.. plus to have an extra hand is always good.. well usually good... as long as the extra hand knows whats going on... i hate when your doing something with someone who knows nothing about what your doing.... not so into the 100 question game...


----------



## RollingJoints (May 23, 2009)

Nice work your beccoming a master


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

well im very glad to hear you got some hands on help like that.. its easy to fix most problems we have like this.. but issues like that are ones where having someone actually there who can help is a huge benefit... also glad to hear the mite infestation wasnt as bad as you thought... little bastards are such a pain in the ass.... i really wouldnt wish them on my worst enemy... assuming they grew as well... wouldnt make much sense to wish them on someone who didnt grow... can you tell im ripped?? 

so that is a lotta work to get where your caregiver is... but it'd be worth it for sure... its just time and money ya know... both of which are very precious... id help bro.. i really would.. but the 20 hour car ride back and forth would kill me on gas...


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

*gettn close...2 of my bigger plants are yellowin..but there old bithes full of bud...im not tripppn..plant with mites is droppn leaves, and yellowing 2..probably due to insecticide spray...everything else looks fine.. *
cant wait ............


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

well maybe wen it makes sense..i can get u out here simpsonsampson..im sure we could find away for it to be benificial..at some point.. .. when the precious resources are here.. bring a big cooler..and i could hook u up with hella 1ft clones....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

your girls are looking better every day... it is getting close to that time.. you should definatly get a fat yield from them... i agree the yellowing is prolly due to the spray... its funny when all the plants start doing that... grow rooms are the only place it can be summer and fall all year around.. wish it was like that in real life... i can do without winter....

yeah we will have to hook up sometime when timing is better... i have to get my house locked down like fort knox before that tho... id be a nervous wreck leaving my place for a weekend let alone a week or something... between my pups and my girls i would prolly lose it...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 23, 2009)

haha what my buddy used to do to transport 300 clones is.............................. take a cake tray, and just black out the plastic cover and there ya go... a clone mover.


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

*Thaks RJ...c u in ur thread shortly*


RollingJoints said:


> Nice work your beccoming a master


 *Dude i feel u. i dont even like leaving my house to go to wallmart..while the lights are running.. my pittie..he likes to chew cause he has seperation anxiety..like we do with our plants..my caregiver thats going huge.. u shouldve seen his face when i tryed to get him to leave his house and come to mine yesterday.. he was like ...well you'll just have to be home all day..cause i dont call to let people know im leaving my house..i will just show up randomly, so no 1 , i mean no 1 knows im not home...i think were all like this..suks cause it does prohibit vacactions..but we will work it out ya i hope i get a fat yield.. i think the elb is still feasible.. i only have to pull 1.5 zips per plant or something close.. Im crossing these old knuckles..I should have used the screen name "the knuckle" its an old work joke between friends..but my buddy calls me the knuckle..like knuckle deep..or it aint gay unless its past the first knuckle..Dont let that knuckle fuck ya*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> your girls are looking better every day... it is getting close to that time.. you should definatly get a fat yield from them... i agree the yellowing is prolly due to the spray... its funny when all the plants start doing that... grow rooms are the only place it can be summer and fall all year around.. wish it was like that in real life... i can do without winter....
> 
> yeah we will have to hook up sometime when timing is better... i have to get my house locked down like fort knox before that tho... id be a nervous wreck leaving my place for a weekend let alone a week or something... between my pups and my girls i would prolly lose it...


 *hell ya 300 clones thats some shit..but i was thinking like 20-30 in a rubbermaid tub or cooler..Fuck 300 get a truck topper shit, how ur day Jer..u c anymore webbing..sorry to even bring that up..heheh..did it fk em up..are ur leaves yellowing from the application..how deep is the knuckle?*


Jtoth3ustin said:


> haha what my buddy used to do to transport 300 clones is.............................. take a cake tray, and just black out the plastic cover and there ya go... a clone mover.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

oh i definatly think you'll make the bow no prob... bet those tops will weigh about 14grams a piece when all is said and done... they look dense as fuck... bet they feel that way too...

i definatly have seperation annxiety... i hate leaving my house at all... for any real extended period of time.. im good for like and hour or two.. but after that i get antsy.. i just really enjoy being at home i guess... plus my pits are the same way... if i dont keep them entertained they will find something of mine to chew to entertain themselves... they arent so bad anymore... they used to be... the big black one got into a bag of mine once... prolly ate a half ounce of some mids... it fucked him up bad... like he was staggering around drunk style... well i mean... imagine eating a brownie that had a half ounce worth of weed in it... i can handle a lotta weed but that is pushin it a little... he hasnt ever gotten into my stashes again.. but he loves to eat stems and every once and a while i give him little buds.. all three of my dogs like weed actually... its cool shit..

but yeah i wouldnt sweat getting a pound.. i feel confident in your grow to say you get 1 1/4 pounds... yes regis that is my final answer...


oh... and ill be ok with 10 clones... hell im going to have to make a mini nursery for them as is.. i couldnt imagine trying to move 300 clones!


----------



## slipperyP (May 23, 2009)

I haven't had my house unattended for more then a few hours...at least since last year? The upside to constant pain is the ability to be home everyday.....I have been an a perscription holiday for a week or so...I think im gonna get myself fuct up today. I wouldn't mind cutting the pain killers out but not now. The best thing about having pot all the time is the reduction in pills it takes to reduce the pain...studies need to be done on supplementing pain killers with weed. latter slippery


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> I haven't had my house unattended for more then a few hours...at least since last year? The upside to constant pain is the ability to be home everyday.....I have been an a perscription holiday for a week or so...I think im gonna get myself fuct up today. I wouldn't mind cutting the pain killers out but not now. The best thing about having pot all the time is the reduction in pills it takes to reduce the pain...studies need to be done on supplementing pain killers with weed. latter slippery



im on unemployment right now.. its like a paid vacation.. the sad thing is i make more on unemployment than i would if i did have a job... at least in my field of work... hell id need to make 14 or so an hour starting to make what i do right now a week not working... and thats a lot for where i live... time to open a new restaurant... 

but i completely agree about pain.. it definatly takes mine away.. broke my left ankle when i was 12.. just happened to be the growing plate.. so my leg quite growing... its like a 1/2" or so shorter than my right leg... so it throws off everything else... legs hips and back pain all the time.. rather smoke than take pills for sure tho...
enjoy your vacation bro..


----------



## josh4321 (May 23, 2009)

bro holy fuck they got huge since i last seen them you will be getting your lb for sure maybe 1.5 lbs + rep


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

*that would set me st8 if i pull dat...i got ur trash bag in affect..tryn it out..seems unsightly..but effective at this point...cracked garage door now 2 when im here..2in crack by 20ft..u know ..ill be stoked to pull an elb..but im gonna do a room swap around.. 2 small of a build in...not really for the lights (3 lamps) sake but the heat its in..all i need to do is wait 3 weeks..pull it...re build..and blam sick 2nd grow journal..* 

*I feel u guys on the not working thing..economy suks and so do the jobs in the paper..cause employers have the upperhand now..w/ so many to choose from..im fuking hating it..jsut guessing in2 the future and if i can handle the finaces..kid on the way in 2 months..and a 3yr old. hey least my girls workin ft...but that'll come 2 a end soon..im determined to make 'this' work.*

*thanks slip..*
*josh..*
*sampsonSimPson..*


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

hope this does the trick for the time being


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hope this does the trick for the time being


 not sure which i want to do!! believe me i know how unsightly it is... it looks sooo trailer style... but it really does work... and will contain the heat and direct it... at least until you can rebuild...


i definatly think that if you are down for the additional work and can fix the heat issues rebuilding is a good idea... its always one thing when we close our eyes and imagine how it will be... and how it actually turns out... but when it comes down to it you never know how your original environment will react to the newly introduced one... trial and error shit... i will say though it does have a certain homeade quality, a certain stoner appeal...  <-- took one for you


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

thanks brother..and ur right.. i would have never known boxing those lights in that 7x7 could put heat up this much..and its also to do with the fact i should have plumed exhaust to exterior sources and intake from the begining but that calls for precise siding and roofing cuts, that have to be flashed and done right.. i_ think thats key_..once i have a couple of those to work off of ...its simply some framing..dude my guy had this idea too i liked: wire ur box with a double pole breaker , bring 240 in ...... wire a heavy duty pool timer ....wire that to 4 recepticles..and blam..all ur timers for ur lights..he runs 2 of these pool timers..and all of his 1000watters thro this...at the 240 ballast plug in ..keeps bill down..and easy way to time ur shit out.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

does each thing that uses a timer still have their own timer though??


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 23, 2009)

your guessin 1 1/4 pounds sampson... im gonna guesss.......... about 2.. im looking at about 2, and are setups are similar. but im SoG at the moment, and you just have 9 bigguns..

the mites are gone i think.. i dont care though as long as i get this crop off.. take some off time to fix it up..
im gonna go grab a couple of those fucking hot shot strips you were talkin about.

i havnt been on lately either. its been fucking beautiful out, so ive been wasting time drinking out in the sun all day, smoking bhudda with the locals.... bout to catch up on shit [email protected] yall


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 23, 2009)

and for a casing around the AC.. i was thinking just use aluminum, its one of the best heat conductors.. idk just spittin it out..


----------



## Tunda (May 23, 2009)

nice plants man


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

*im thinkn no..just for ur lights and maybe fans if there runnin the same.*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> does each thing that uses a timer still have their own timer though??


 *that would be tits UPPPP. that would allow me the room 2 do some improves..caint wait 2 c week 6...*


Jtoth3ustin said:


> your guessin 1 1/4 pounds sampson... im gonna guesss.......... about 2.. im looking at about 2, and are setups are similar. but im SoG at the moment, and you just have 9 bigguns..
> 
> the mites are gone i think.. i dont care though as long as i get this crop off.. take some off time to fix it up..
> im gonna go grab a couple of those fucking hot shot strips you were talkin about.
> ...





Jtoth3ustin said:


> and for a casing around the AC.. i was thinking just use aluminum, its one of the best heat conductors.. idk just spittin it out..


 *thanks for stoppn in Tunda..thanks i luv them 2*


Tunda said:


> nice plants man


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

im pushing for 2 myself... but... wait... let me think about this for a second... i am renigging my guess... im saying 2.5 lbs... yes... that is what i really really think...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 23, 2009)

haha thought so..


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

ohhh that would be soo nice..give me the room to smoke my medicine..pay my bills , and re config my set up..would be absolutly perf..i hope 2.5..i will pray nightly 2 the trichrome god...justin im sure thatll work..aluminum would be sick..kinda like sampson and me were discussing...could make something lil cleaner...riveting aluminum to the back and making a casing with a vent would prob work..this is short term...to control it..untill i buy a huge portable..and re design the whole room..im thinking 11x11 instead of 7x7..then a veg room around 7x7 .


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 23, 2009)

the hardest part about the aluminum would just be making clean bends in it.. but it would work really well.. the trash bag is the trailer park way of fixing it... sorta like wrapping an aluminum can around a muffler hole... doesnt look pretty but works.. 

speakin of, hows it workin so far bro?? temps stayin down yet?? well garage temps are least.. whats the grow room at since im askin anyways?


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

lights on steady at 77-80..lights off like 70 ..for the last couple days so far.. im gonna be up a midnight inspecting the trash bag..and monitering temps.. i notice if i crack the garage door a couple inches whenever im hear..it helps tremendously..but the trash bag should help the garage temps which will help op temps thro passive intake...and cracking the garage creates that negitive pressure thro there..bring in fresh air..or is that positive pressure..? im ripped


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2009)

i T waz up. woz the girls 2night. what ever it is your happening bro.bring in all the freash air that you can.


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

i like THC seeds vid on youtube...yes sir 'fresh air is ur friend'...hows it going w/ u MG?


----------



## mygirls (May 23, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i like THC seeds vid on youtube...yes sir 'fresh air is ur friend'...hows it going w/ u MG?


 things are great bro greenhouse house is growing off the hook 2 plant 4ft +right now, bloomroom budding hrd core, possable male from the tystickthat suck if so that leves me one in the flower room. did clone a few fromw her 2day. veg room it growing very very wll, clone roots every were.been busy in the vegetable garden will get that planted 2marrow. other then that my backs out and imwellmedicated. LOL thanks for asking bro. your shit looking good brokeep it up.


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

sorry bout ur back...i hate thrown mine out..i do that on random shit...back pain is the worst.. ya things def coming along..got my roofing buddy over here.. fresh air improves are def coming...but im making due jsut fine for this round i believe. cant wait till i can get my shit together...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 23, 2009)

hell ya I love the bud shots. Can't wait to see cut, dryed, and cured pics lol. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

ur telln me greenfire...im dyin to get this 1 out of the way... new pics 2morrow.. sets me close 2 day 40....


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> sorry bout ur back...i hate thrown mine out..i do that on random shit...back pain is the worst.. ya things def coming along..got my roofing buddy over here.. fresh air improves are def coming...but im making due jsut fine for this round i believe. cant wait till i can get my shit together...


always room for improvment ,if you have the old ladys ok. LOL thats my main problem the wife.


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

my old lady wants this as much as me....i think she jst gets sick of how obsessed i am with it


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> my old lady wants this as much as me....i think she jst gets sick of how obsessed i am with it


 same here bro.i decided to get another 1000wtt hps for the new flower room.that willbe two 1000 wtters and a 400wtt mh running in that room.


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

2400watts...yaya .. bet youll finally have to do somethning other than walmart fans this time..im pushn just about that now..this a/c is really not cooling as much as i want for how much heat comes of that bastard.. i may have to retract my earliar statements about portable a/c units and go with 1 i can vent, and get fairly near my girls. also need go through siding and exterior of home and and get a true intake going...maybe i wouldnt need the a/c


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 24, 2009)

sorry to hear the a/c thing isnt working... i had an exhaust fan hooked up to mine so it was pullin the heat away.... sucks though... it would be nice if you didnt need to use it eventually... save you some $ there... 

me and my girl are close to spliting up... so soon i can give the garden the attention it needs without the headache i usually get for it... she bitches when theres no smoke but bitches that i spend time up there... whatever.... oh well...


hell ya MG... adding light is always fun... and its cool to compare yield diffs... wonder what kinda increases youll have in the end?


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

hey guys guesswhat i just had the balls to try.i actully herd that itwill work and it does. i just took a 400wtt mh bulb that waz burnd out and just put it in my 1000wtt hps ballast and it works. after a few minutes it did go out but i am going down and buy a nuw 400wtt bulb and try a new one. this could be the shit. if this does do what i think its going to do then im going to run four 250 wtt hps off the 1000wtt ballast.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 24, 2009)

hmmm... thats interesting... keep us posted on how that works out.... could lead to some very interesting experiments...


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

hell im thinking of pulling out my veg bulb to try but if it blowsit outim screwd. wellmaybe noti do have a green house to veg in tilli get a light if it goes out. ya im going to godoit right now.


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

you no i just thought aboutsomething.i dont no if you have had you ballast apart yet butwhen i went to convert my friends 1000wtt hps ballast over to 220 fro 110 i noticed on the label on the inside if the ballast it saidand i wish i would of snaped apic, 400wtt mh ballast. yes this is a 1000wtt hps ballast. its got me thinking. are they really mh ballasts that run hps bulbs. umfood for thought


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

good luck with the new lights MG...i feel u on jst buying like the cord sets....its way cheaper that way..Sampson..ya the a/c fucking suks..bag wuz working but duct tape started coming lose, affecting the intake again and smothering it...oh well..im cracking my garage door at all decent hours and its not getting anywhere as hot this way in the main garage..still having temp issues inside the op..nothing i can do for now..its not in the 90's thank god..just mid 80's now for lights on.. Suks about ur girl..nice 2 find a woman that understands and helps in the garden..and doesnt hate on rui...i wouldnt be able to do it if my girl wasnt the shit...shes prego as fuck right now..and hardly does bitch..u know shes moody...but she keeps it together..so nice. sounds like with u...tho ...breakn up may give u the needed time to make ur mods..cant have her standin in the way preventn..u know. I have a feeling once i pull the trill out of my hustler cap, and cut the wholes i need throw the siding, and shetting, and sheetrock in the garage wall..and pull intake of a big 6'' fan direct from outside...and do the same with an exit vent in the attic, all tight flashing and shit, i wont need a/c. cant wait to get those 2 dedicated vents in..i was thinking of making both of them 8'' flanges..that way i could be Y splitter like 8'' x 6''x 6'' and pull 2 6'' intakes, and 2 6'' exhausts..all leading to 8'' . that way i could eventually pull 1 end of ea. intake in2 veg and bloom rooms respectively. and same with exhaust. i might need 4 active air 6'' fans..but hey that would probably be the shit.. and intake would be on the north side of the house...which is shaded..so id be pulln constant cool air...and exhausting them out of the house via the roof. hmm cant wait..


----------



## slipperyP (May 24, 2009)

mygirls said:


> hell im thinking of pulling out my veg bulb to try but if it blowsit outim screwd. wellmaybe noti do have a green house to veg in tilli get a light if it goes out. ya im going to godoit right now.


Id wait till i had a new bulb....Is that how the ballast works...250 x 4 = 1000...?....1 big ballast should cost less then 4 small ones.

Just me....I'm alot happier without my babies mom here....She was the same with the bitching. She needs pot bad...her med appointment is in a few weeks, that will make shit easier for my kids. I think if you keep her Sampson...Id get an SOG harvest going so you are never far from having smoke...and with the growing obsession...is there any choice to that....All the people that "worry about me" are concerned because I don't want to go out or have company over....be single and party...

They have no clue what I'm up to....there on a need to know basis. You could be out at the strip club playing poker and drinking on your meds.  

Its not a bad life... slippery


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 24, 2009)

mygirls said:


> you no i just thought aboutsomething.i dont no if you have had you ballast apart yet butwhen i went to convert my friends 1000wtt hps ballast over to 220 fro 110 i noticed on the label on the inside if the ballast it saidand i wish i would of snaped apic, 400wtt mh ballast. yes this is a 1000wtt hps ballast. its got me thinking. are they really mh ballasts that run hps bulbs. umfood for thought


you know, honestly, who really knows what the ballasts are?? i mean the average joe isnt going to take apart their ballast, let alone know what the hell they were lookin at if they did... for all we know the companies are just fuckin with us to get us to spend more... wouldnt put it past them.. its like a dirty dealer i knew back in the day... he put that flavored "juicy puff" shit that you put on your bowls or joints to flavor the weed a little all over some buds... sold that shit for $70 and eighth.. saying it was blueberry.. dirty dirty dirty... point is sometimes you cant always take shit as the truth... i might have my electrician buddy take a look at a ballast and see what he can find out... 



tilemaster said:


> good luck with the new lights MG...i feel u on jst buying like the cord sets....its way cheaper that way..Sampson..ya the a/c fucking suks..bag wuz working but duct tape started coming lose, affecting the intake again and smothering it...oh well..im cracking my garage door at all decent hours and its not getting anywhere as hot this way in the main garage..still having temp issues inside the op..nothing i can do for now..its not in the 90's thank god..just mid 80's now for lights on.. Suks about ur girl..nice 2 find a woman that understands and helps in the garden..and doesnt hate on rui...i wouldnt be able to do it if my girl wasnt the shit...shes prego as fuck right now..and hardly does bitch..u know shes moody...but she keeps it together..so nice. sounds like with u...tho ...breakn up may give u the needed time to make ur mods..cant have her standin in the way preventn..u know. I have a feeling once i pull the trill out of my hustler cap, and cut the wholes i need throw the siding, and shetting, and sheetrock in the garage wall..and pull intake of a big 6'' fan direct from outside...and do the same with an exit vent in the attic, all tight flashing and shit, i wont need a/c. cant wait to get those 2 dedicated vents in..i was thinking of making both of them 8'' flanges..that way i could be Y splitter like 8'' x 6''x 6'' and pull 2 6'' intakes, and 2 6'' exhausts..all leading to 8'' . that way i could eventually pull 1 end of ea. intake in2 veg and bloom rooms respectively. and same with exhaust. i might need 4 active air 6'' fans..but hey that would probably be the shit.. and intake would be on the north side of the house...which is shaded..so id be pulln constant cool air...and exhausting them out of the house via the roof. hmm cant wait..


mids 80's isnt bad.. it could be much worse... and the duct tape problem only happened once to me... but it was on the fan not the a/c.. i just started buying gorilla tape.. that is the shit.. makes duct tape look like that cheap clear tape you use at xmas time.... its expensive... like 2x as much as duct tape... but its waterproof... moisture proof... weather proof... and ninja proof.... good shit...

i do give it up to your ol ladies... the cool ones are few and far between... aparently where i live is that middle area... it sucks that mine cant be just a little bit not a bitch.. but she just cant.. i really think she just bitches to bitch... oh well... enough of her... oh and good luck with the new one coming! said its your second right??

and i think you are spot on with that intake idea... if you can get thing setup to work now, but keep it versatile enough to have it work if you change things around, then that is the shit... i think that was ultimately my downfall on my first room... i left it unmodifyable... oh well.. much better off as is now...




slipperyP said:


> Id wait till i had a new bulb....Is that how the ballast works...250 x 4 = 1000...?....1 big ballast should cost less then 4 small ones.
> 
> Just me....I'm alot happier without my babies mom here....She was the same with the bitching. She needs pot bad...her med appointment is in a few weeks, that will make shit easier for my kids. I think if you keep her Sampson...Id get an SOG harvest going so you are never far from having smoke...and with the growing obsession...is there any choice to that....All the people that "worry about me" are concerned because I don't want to go out or have company over....be single and party...
> 
> ...


before i started growing i was a hook up.. I WAS NOT A DEALER... i actually cared more about keeping people in smoke than the money... anyways... people were used to me staying home all the time.. so i dont get questioned about it now.. but like i said, everyone thinks i was giving names to the cops or some shit, i dunno, but its all the people i dont want calling me, old clients, who think this... works out well.. but as you said what we do is on a need to know basis... and no one needs to know...


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> you know, honestly, who really knows what the ballasts are?? i mean the average joe isnt going to take apart their ballast, let alone know what the hell they were lookin at if they did... for all we know the companies are just fuckin with us to get us to spend more... wouldnt put it past them.. its like a dirty dealer i knew back in the day... he put that flavored "juicy puff" shit that you put on your bowls or joints to flavor the weed a little all over some buds... sold that shit for $70 and eighth.. saying it was blueberry.. dirty dirty dirty... point is sometimes you cant always take shit as the truth... i might have my electrician buddy take a look at a ballast and see what he can find out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im thinking it was the 1000 mh ballast that said 400wtt mh inside


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

day 39....i just found out i can take close up with this camera...fk all this time i thought my camera wuz shit...heres some pics...ill try to get some close ups when lighting goes out...


----------



## slipperyP (May 24, 2009)

Looks good big dog...We should come up with an HPS filter and sell it on RUI...Should be a nice rainy day...I need to get a better collection system then 20 buckets.....Good thing im preping for the future and collecting buckets.


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

sweet sweet sweet as hellbro great job.bet your just a itchen.


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

hell ya i am...i cannot wait..feels like i gotta wait so long...only couple more weeks tho from the look of things


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hell ya i am...i cannot wait..feels like i gotta wait so long...only couple more weeks tho from the look of things


 yep same here im starting my 7 th week 2day. im out a smoke and getting ansey.


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

ahhh ur still a week and a couple days ahead of me fucker. . . i got about 2 grams left of some kill. i smoke a eight at least a day..if i have my way. looks like im gonna have to buy another sack of inferior weed...damnit...hey MG wut do u notice about he big bud..my big bud is huge..calaxes sooo swollen..like the bud grows in 3 different directions..but doesnt have nearly the trichs..my widow, HDF, blueberry, or blueheavens have..not a hole lot of trichs ...do u notice this..or did i get a bunk pheno?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 24, 2009)

i know how you feel... a few of my girls are starting to get the pre-ripening look... like they are ready to push through one last swell and then call it quits...


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

did u c those close up i took a page back simpsonsampson


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 24, 2009)

yes i did... DAMN... your plants are sick bro... seriously some good looking buds! and up close is just amazing... cant wait to check them out when the lights are off... i can almost smell them from here...


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

*only for u my friend..dark time pics here we are..damn the 1 that had mites real bad...i think they all had it somewut..but this 1 has the lower leaf telltale signs..white blotching everywhere..well bud growth has seemed to slow in this plant compared to others..im probably not going to get a z off her unless it gets better..lot of leaves on her are just dying at this point...maybe from the insecticide spray..but here they are !!!!![*quote=simpsonsampson420;2534683]yes i did... DAMN... your plants are sick bro... seriously some good looking buds! and up close is just amazing... cant wait to check them out when the lights are off... i can almost smell them from here... [/quote]


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *only for u my friend..dark time pics here we are..damn the 1 that had mites real bad...i think they all had it somewut..but this 1 has the lower leaf telltale signs..white blotching everywhere..well bud growth has seemed to slow in this plant compared to others..im probably not going to get a z off her unless it gets better..lot of leaves on her are just dying at this point...maybe from the insecticide spray..but here they are !!!!![*
> 
> those are beautiful buds... definatly some fat lengthy fuckin colas... cant tell to much about the mites... girls are still just as good looking as the first day i met them... you are definatly gonna get some beefy buds off of them...


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

so i moved my clones from there veg closet in the house in2 garage..ive been movn personal items to the crawl space..to clear a veg area..and organize the garage.. heres some pics of where the future veg area will be.. i may do it out in the open like this...not sure yet..but will be adding a 1000w MH soon. My flower room will stay where its at..but im ripping the walls down and doubling the size/footprint. 

I also planted 4 fem blueberrys..and like 10 random supposed purple kush unknown seeds. I just sow them in2 small planter, with foxfam soil..1/8 in down...no germin in paper towels....put the heat mat underneath..spray em down, and put the dome on them.. Im waiting on my clones 2be ready to pull clones...cracking my garage door has been the key so far with my temps. i think i will build a false wall behind the garage door..and pull intake from there...itll be more sturdy..and ill be able to leave the garage open a little bit with no light ever emanating from it..


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ahhh ur still a week and a couple days ahead of me fucker. . . i got about 2 grams left of some kill. i smoke a eight at least a day..if i have my way. looks like im gonna have to buy another sack of inferior weed...damnit...hey MG wut do u notice about he big bud..my big bud is huge..calaxes sooo swollen..like the bud grows in 3 different directions..but doesnt have nearly the trichs..my widow, HDF, blueberry, or blueheavens have..not a hole lot of trichs ...do u notice this..or did i get a bunk pheno?


 hey bro. man if i smoked that much a day i would stillhave a grip of smoke left.i smoke 1/2 oz a day at least. im already buying from my grow store here in town. ya this sucks. what big bud strain do you have. the big bud strain that i have been growing is crossed with skunk. it has a lot of tricks very very stoney shitwith the tricks half clear half milky. night night weed thats for sure. now i just got another big bud strain thats crossed with salmon creek. i've never herd of this one be4 so have no exp. with it. i'll soon find out.


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

i dont know which bigbud it is..it came via clone..no way 2 know i guess. i c trichs...but not as heavy as my other strains..but much larger heavy buds thats for sure. large and in charge confirmed


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i dont know which bigbud it is..it came via clone..no way 2 know i guess. i c trichs...but not as heavy as my other strains..but much larger heavy buds thats for sure. large and in charge confirmed


 ya i forgotto mention that if you look at my slide show on u tube ALL MY GROW youwillseein on of the shots of the buds that look like they have tumors on it. youcan't miss it lugs all over the thing. and yes big fat dence buds that just seem to keep on swelling. all i now you will deffanetly likey like mikey


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

wut u got another vid up..is it ur permalink..? jst so u know MG that last vid w. the outdoor bigbud.. i swear thats exactly how mine looked in veg..so maybe mine is similiar to that bigbud..


----------



## M Blaze (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like you got some good plans for your grow rooms bro, its gonna be nice having that extra space.


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

So much nicer* Blaze*..i wuz just telln my girlfriend its some really simple framing..and 2 vents and ill be much better for it in the end...the veg room iz already so much better being in the [email protected] a lower ambient temp than the house..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

nice colas tilemaster !! my girls, thats quite an amount!! I was worried that I smoke too much and I only smoke a quarter a day....whew!!


----------



## M Blaze (May 24, 2009)

I was thinking about setting up a veg room aswell but I think I would have to change my style of growing if I do that otherwise I would be harvesting about 4lbs of weed every 8 weeks and that would almost be a full time job (I already got a job). Also the power bill would probably go up a bit too and I dont mind the level its at right now.


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> wit u got another vid up..is it ur permalink..? just so u know MG that last vid w. the outdoor bigbud.. i swear that's exactly how mine looked in veg..so maybe mine is similar to that bigbud..


 thats the skunk cross, excellent shit.


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice colas tilemaster !! my girls, thats quite an amount!! I was worried that I smoke too much and I only smoke a quarter a day....whew!!


 ya my screen name should of been BUD LUNG. lol


----------



## tilemaster (May 24, 2009)

*Thanks Greenhorn..and dont get me wrong if i had 3elbs layn around..then consumption goes towards a quart or half a day especially if im out cruisn around..but im broke so a modest eighth does me proper*


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice colas tilemaster !! my girls, thats quite an amount!! I was worried that I smoke too much and I only smoke a quarter a day....whew!!


 *I feel u blaze..but i need to be able to have every stage of growth ready to go..im tryn to provide a few patients as well...so i gotta get it w/ no lapses..itll be fulltime once up, like u say gottta baby sit 24 7. i hate even opening power bill mail, when im not growing..when i am i shutter be4 opening*


M Blaze said:


> I was thinking about setting up a veg room aswell but I think I would have to change my style of growing if I do that otherwise I would be harvesting about 4lbs of weed every 8 weeks and that would almost be a full time job (I already got a job). Also the power bill would probably go up a bit too and I dont mind the level its at right now.


 *hmmm mine does smell kinda skunky/pinney...i hope its BOMB*


mygirls said:


> thats the skunk cross, excellent shit.


----------



## mygirls (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *Thanks Greenhorn..and dont get me wrong if i had 3elbs layn around..then consumption goes towards a quart or half a day especially if im out cruisn around..but im broke so a modest eighth does me proper*
> *I feel u blaze..but i need to be able to have every stage of growth ready to go..im tryn to provide a few patients as well...so i gotta get it w/ no lapses..itll be fulltime once up, like u say gottta baby sit 24 7. i hate even opening power bill mail, when im not growing..when i am i shutter be4 opening*
> 
> *hmmm mine does smell kinda skunky/pinney...i hope its BOMB*


 that sound slike the strain.


----------



## M Blaze (May 24, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *I feel u blaze..but i need to be able to have every stage of growth ready to go..im tryn to provide a few patients as well...so i gotta get it w/ no lapses..itll be fulltime once up, like u say gottta baby sit 24 7. i hate even opening power bill mail, when im not growing..when i am i shutter be4 opening*


 
I would love to grow weed 24/7 like that and if I could do it legaly while still making top $$$ then id be quitting my job and growin full time without a doubt


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

I hear you on the amounts tilemaster....sometimes I get the load, and sometimes I don't LOL !!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 24, 2009)

you should definatly build the false wall if it means steady temps... and you could do it with relative ease... but no matter what you do your setup is getting nicer by the day...

my goal is to pull 8 pounds every 8 weeks... or more.... if i get a gram a watt, once i get the 1000w'rs, it would be just over 8 pounds... it definatly will turn into a full time job... but if you love the work then its not a job... i just cant imagine trying to trim that much... but doing the hydro thing will cut down on a lot of work i hope.. just take a couple hours sunday and change out the resevoirs... check the ph and ec daily when i go in to do my normal shit anyways... i know itll be a lot easier than soil... but i will miss the earth grown taste... good soil grown weed is the best...

oh and on the subject of smoking.. it depends.. but anywhere from a 1/4 to an ounce a day.. just depends... you can run through your weed like nothing if your smoking blunts all day...


----------



## DaGambler (May 25, 2009)

looking good man. near to harvest it sounds...

you mentioned going with a 1k in your garage for veg in a 7' by 7'ish area... what are you looking at in the future for the flower room? r u still burning the 400 and the 600?
.


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

DaGambler sup bro...damn ur youtube video rocks..your runnin a very similiar set up to my bro's *my caregiver. 

right this very moment..im running a 400 , and 600, and a 1000watter HPS in that 7x7 room.. i plant on doubling its size to aroudn 14x14..just gotta tear down when my girls are done and reframe...itll give me the space to run these lamps in a straight series, and allow for more potentially, and room to walk , and water..

veg room , yes will be about the size of the old flower room 7x7. w/ 1000w mh. i have to do some new venting ..and flashing..real deal this time..so maybe i can ditch my a/c im runnin 10,000btu in the flower room. thanks for prusing my thread big dog





DaGambler said:


> looking good man. near to harvest it sounds...
> 
> you mentioned going with a 1k in your garage for veg in a 7' by 7'ish area... what are you looking at in the future for the flower room? r u still burning the 400 and the 600?
> .


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

morning mr T how thing in the girls room. i've been up scence 4 and hav'nt looked at mine yet. hell they probley miss me. LOL


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

Yeah i watched the vid on youtube too, Awsome man. Tile im proud bro your set up is the shit! Im staying tuned.


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

*i cant even imagine leaving those ladies you have to go to work..its full time to me even on the 9 bigguns i have...dont like leavn my house be4 the lights go out in the morning...dont know how u do it....[*quote=M Blaze;2536122]I would love to grow weed 24/7 like that and if I could do it legaly while still making top $$$ then id be quitting my job and growin full time without a doubt [/quote]
*Ya for sure..im gonna get the framing done for sure..that way i can do little mini buildins too for small stuff like my bubbler cloner, and shelving to hold my huge supply of addititives and nutes..ya bro that'd be sick pulling 8 per ..i could live well on that..kinda wut im lookn at doing..really with the expansion of my flower room..id like to be around pulln 3-5 per..set me str8. ya when ur smokn swishers all day , U know $$ aint an issue that week. i feel u on the soil thing..in my mind the soil thing is a little easier..but more time consuming and messier for perpetual gardens..i have a half a pallet of fox farm sittn in my backyard..its a pain after a while..but hydro is a fine art..water chillers...e/c ... i might do a mini wick system for shits and giggles..but im not ready for the all out hydro yet...i wanna keep it with wut i know...i built an areoponics system out of a 5' piece of 8'' pvc drain pipe...with misters.. i think it had sick potential...but i didnt tend to the bag seed i wuz growing to very well..and harvested early. i have been itchin to build a small sys like this..but im gonna focus on the big renovations and getting going once thats up right away, into soil...Sampson good luck brother..talk at u soon.*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> you should definatly build the false wall if it means steady temps... and you could do it with relative ease... but no matter what you do your setup is getting nicer by the day...
> 
> my goal is to pull 8 pounds every 8 weeks... or more.... if i get a gram a watt, once i get the 1000w'rs, it would be just over 8 pounds... it definatly will turn into a full time job... but if you love the work then its not a job... i just cant imagine trying to trim that much... but doing the hydro thing will cut down on a lot of work i hope.. just take a couple hours sunday and change out the resevoirs... check the ph and ec daily when i go in to do my normal shit anyways... i know itll be a lot easier than soil... but i will miss the earth grown taste... good soil grown weed is the best...
> 
> oh and on the subject of smoking.. it depends.. but anywhere from a 1/4 to an ounce a day.. just depends... you can run through your weed like nothing if your smoking blunts all day...


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

morning MG , and Rj...tryn to do it proud...ya i just woke up..changin P-e-e diapers story of my life..






mygirls said:


> morning mr T how thing in the girls room. i've been up scence 4 and hav'nt looked at mine yet. hell they probley miss me. LOL


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

thats funny. i waz just in the girls room fliking balls.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

Its 02:37 pm here, Weather is lame but not in my growroom!


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

mygirls said:


> thats funny. i waz just in the girls room fliking balls.


girls room as ur girl...ur daughter..or ur sexy cannabis partners in crime?


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if the cfl adaptors will work over here our currency in 240V


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

thats only 5hrs ahead of the east coast....not bad not bad RJ...i wuz guessn u were like 2days ahead of us..haha just kidding..how the ladies out east..RJ.. need take a trip to amersterdamn...hmm dont know much about the different adapters u talk of sry rj...


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> girls room as ur girl...ur daughter..or ur sexy cannabis partners in crime?


 ya i waz waiting for some ?'s like that LOL thats why i left it like that. ha ha ya i have a hermie i belive, my 1st ever so i waz fliking the balls offf. it only had 3 seed. this poor plant has been so light streesd out its pethedic. but for the most part i think she will do just fine. im glade cuz shes a beast of a plantand is only going to get bigger.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thats only 5hrs ahead of the east coast....not bad not bad RJ...i wuz guessn u were like 2days ahead of us..haha just kidding..how the ladies out east..RJ.. need take a trip to amersterdamn...hmm dont know much about the different adapters u talk of sry rj...


No I was thinking of buying the Y adapters from a US website but I dont know if they will work here. My ladies however are doing good, putting on some weight now


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 25, 2009)

mygirls said:


> morning mr T how thing in the girls room. i've been up scence 4 and hav'nt looked at mine yet. hell they probley miss me. LOL


i got up at like 6 this morning.. didnt figure any of you would be on so i watched early morning monday television... damn... what got you up so early on this lovely memorial day?? oh yes, btw, happy memorial day everyone.. or is it labor day?? whichever day it is happy it to you... is it even a day you say "happy" whatever too??



tilemaster said:


> *i cant even imagine leaving those ladies you have to go to work..its full time to me even on the 9 bigguns i have...dont like leavn my house be4 the lights go out in the morning...dont know how u do it....[*quote=M Blaze;2536122]I would love to grow weed 24/7 like that and if I could do it legaly while still making top $$$ then id be quitting my job and growin full time without a doubt


 *Ya for sure..im gonna get the framing done for sure..that way i can do little mini buildins too for small stuff like my bubbler cloner, and shelving to hold my huge supply of addititives and nutes..ya bro that'd be sick pulling 8 per ..i could live well on that..kinda wut im lookn at doing..really with the expansion of my flower room..id like to be around pulln 3-5 per..set me str8. ya when ur smokn swishers all day , U know $$ aint an issue that week. i feel u on the soil thing..in my mind the soil thing is a little easier..but more time consuming and messier for perpetual gardens..i have a half a pallet of fox farm sittn in my backyard..its a pain after a while..but hydro is a fine art..water chillers...e/c ... i might do a mini wick system for shits and giggles..but im not ready for the all out hydro yet...i wanna keep it with wut i know...i built an areoponics system out of a 5' piece of 8'' pvc drain pipe...with misters.. i think it had sick potential...but i didnt tend to the bag seed i wuz growing to very well..and harvested early. i have been itchin to build a small sys like this..but im gonna focus on the big renovations and getting going once thats up right away, into soil...Sampson good luck brother..talk at u soon.*[/QUOTE]

im cant say im not jealous of the size you have to grow.. wish i could run a 7x7 veg and 14x14 flower... just dont have the space right now.. i have a detached garage that i dont use for anything.. and it would be pefect.. just gotta build an inclosed walkway from the house to the garage... keep it stealthy going back and forth.. plus i would prolly spend 5 grand just fixing the garage up enough to be able to grow without worryof smell or fan sound.. but it is perfectly beaten up to be a grow house... inconspicuous... yeah basically just that.. but at the same time i wouldnt feel good about the girls being outside of my house in anyway so ill just stick with i got... i mean really i shouldnt complain... i could extend both my veg room and flower room to 5x12 and 7x12.. increase the flower by about 30 sq/ft and the veg by about 15 sq/ft.. but this give me the most movement i think...
i got lucky and didnt have to put up walls.. well i did put up one wall.. but i used the black and white poly to make it.. which worked very well.. completely sealed off both sides to eachother if i wanted.. but im really hoping it solves all your problems when you get it done.. like i said before.. its one thing to imagine it and another to put it into practice.. its all the unforseen shit, like building walls and shit, that you have to do, that there is no way you would know you have to do in the beginning.. guess thats the trial and error process.... but your setup is going to look really clean when its all done.. hope mine looks as good... mine still sorta looks like a contruction process right now..
i am not getting any water chillers yet.... i think the temp in the grow room is consitant enough that i wont need one due to res. temps... but once i have both ebb and flows running, if i do end up needing one, there goes another 600 bucks... couldnt i have found a cheaper initial hobby??  j/k its worth every penny..
also tell the ladies good morning.. just woke my up and sent their best from everyone...


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

RollingJoints said:


> No I was thinking of buying the Y adapters from a US website but I dont know if they will work here. My ladies however are doing good, putting on some weight now


 why wouldn't they power is power. i see your talking 240v however if the socket is the same size yes they will.


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

wify gets up for work at that time, well her at 5


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply MG I only need 2, anyone in US can find me some? I know you found me some tile but that was like a box of 10.


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

* hell im not sure why im up so early..i wuz up till damn near 1am tinkering around with the op shit. *

*oh yes..Happy memorial day u fucking scoundrals*

*MG suck bout ur 3ballsacked hermie..she...he..is a disgrace..to our cannabiz st8 females..burn its nutz off with a blow toarch..jokn..*

*simpsonsampson..ur set up seems tight..both of us our under constuction..or i guess more like constant improvements..i think ur demensions will rock..and if u can do that from in ur house and pull 8..dude thats grand..*


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *i cant even imagine leaving those ladies you have to go to work..its full time to me even on the 9 bigguns i have...dont like leavn my house be4 the lights go out in the morning...dont know how u do it....*


Ah I got no worries about leaving them and they dont mind lol. I been very lazy with my plants this time anyway so they are used to it now. Im looking forward to having some time off from growing after this harvest. With my job I come and go all day so I can always check on them but there is also always someone here to take care of things when im not so its all good.


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

*always nice to have that some1 to look out for u and ur interests...morning Blaze[*quote=M Blaze;2537170]Ah I got no worries about leaving them and they dont mind lol. I been very lazy with my plants this time anyway so they are used to it now. Im looking forward to having some time off from growing after this harvest. With my job I come and go all day so I can always check on them but there is also always someone here to take care of things when im not so its all good.[/quote]
Pics say hi urself..lol


----------



## slipperyP (May 25, 2009)

Good morn TM....Your set up has been getting better each day....Happy Memorial day to you also....Did you enjoy the rain yesterday? I was able to collect a 150 gallons in no time...I was getting to the bottom of the barrel literally...check you later..slippery


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

ya it soaked my topsoil in my yard ...good thing..im tryn to grow kentucky grass seed..bought the house...every1 on the block has sod and sprinklers..i said fk that...i hand moved 35 yards of topsoil, and seeded that shit..rain is good for me right now...and yes i got a little..brings my temps down inside too..now when it get cooler i jack every door i can open in my house..try to get some air movement...cant wait to build a fence..outdoor monsters 2010 grow journal...gonnna need a 10ft fence lol

thanks slipP..


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> *always nice to have that some1 to look out for u and ur interests...morning Blaze[*quote=M Blaze;2537170]Ah I got no worries about leaving them and they dont mind lol. I been very lazy with my plants this time anyway so they are used to it now. Im looking forward to having some time off from growing after this harvest. With my job I come and go all day so I can always check on them but there is also always someone here to take care of things when im not so its all good.


Pics say hi urself..lol[/quote]


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 25, 2009)

RollingJoints said:


> Thanks for the reply MG I only need 2, anyone in US can find me some? I know you found me some tile but that was like a box of
> 10.



i know they wont work in the UK as is... if you run 240v they will fry like bacon... hmmm... you might have to get a box of 10 adapters... ill call my electrician buddy and see if he has any ideas.. he is good with fixes like this..




M Blaze said:


> Ah I got no worries about leaving them and they dont mind lol. I been very lazy with my plants this time anyway so they are used to it now. Im looking forward to having some time off from growing after this harvest. With my job I come and go all day so I can always check on them but there is also always someone here to take care of things when im not so its all good.


i wish i had your confidence.. everytime i leave the house i get tweaked out... normally when i am working im gone for 8 plus hours straight.. so i guess if i could be in an out it would be different..dont have an extra hand to help watch them unless i call in favors... but i dont think im going anywhere soon..



tilemaster said:


> *always nice to have that some1 to look out for u and ur interests...morning Blaze[*quote=M Blaze;2537170]Ah I got no worries about leaving them and they dont mind lol. I been very lazy with my plants this time anyway so they are used to it now. Im looking forward to having some time off from growing after this harvest. With my job I come and go all day so I can always check on them but there is also always someone here to take care of things when im not so its all good.


 Pics say hi urself..lol[/QUOTE]


did someone say trip to amsterdam?? shit bags are packed lets go!!
thanks for the pics brotha.. always brings a smile to my face..


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i wish i had your confidence.. everytime i leave the house i get tweaked out... normally when i am working im gone for 8 plus hours straight.. so i guess if i could be in an out it would be different..dont have an extra hand to help watch them unless i call in favors... but i dont think im going anywhere soon..


 
Yeah well I say best of luck to anyone that tries to come near my plants coz they will need it lol.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 25, 2009)

ayyy. its been beautifull in NY.. 75-89 the past week. im hoping to get the outdoor started in like 2 weeks. i need to do it woodland style. i live in the city.
homedepot carries closed circuit CFL's i dont know the voltage, but the site should carry um to whoever was looking for 240V ones..
anyways, you decide on a chop day tile.... im saying saturday. 8 weeks tomarow  [email protected]



-happy memorial day niggas..


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

hmm im guessin for me the 15th or the19th ...


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i know they wont work in the UK as is... if you run 240v they will fry like bacon... hmmm... you might have to get a box of 10 adapters... ill call my electrician buddy and see if he has any ideas.. he is good with fixes like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
did someone say trip to amsterdam?? shit bags are packed lets go!!
thanks for the pics brotha.. always brings a smile to my face..[/quote]

Yeah I thought so, I guess im just going to have to deal with not having one


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hmm im guessin for me the 15th or the19th ...


 im going to feed 2day for the last time then its flush city.ya.i updated pics earlier in my new 5th grow journal. i can't wait now.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 25, 2009)

Man your girls look so good I have read your grow journal front to back at least 4 times AWESOME work Bro!!!


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

U Must smoke a ton of bud to need to read it 4 times haha.


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

ya it is rather long....thanks *Jack*me*off*  for taking a look...i hope people can learn from my experiences and this journal...and u myfriend are def ..doing it right...4k bud room...thats wut i want fucker..looks so clean and tidy..i know u didnt get that from me...lol


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 25, 2009)

i put some new pics up in my album tile... go chek um out..


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

hell ya i like the bud pic with u cupping a huge nug...those plants have def fattened out


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya it is rather long....thanks *Jack*me*off*  for taking a look...i hope people can learn from my experiences and this journal...and u myfriend are def ..doing it right...4k bud room...thats wut i want fucker..looks so clean and tidy..i know u didnt get that from me...lol


 i just waked a bus off going to let it dry for a few days.  your shits looking great man keeeeeep it up bro. ya i added some to my 5th indoor also. well start flushing in a fewdays. yaoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RollingJoints (May 25, 2009)

Im flushing next week, Ive been patient enough now!


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

Right...cant wait 2 c ur cured bud RJ..wuts ur flusn routine..and curing?


----------



## DaGambler (May 25, 2009)

Finally got caught up from the start...

That 2k ur burning in the 7' by 7' right now sounds pretty optimal... with good reflection from the walls. but i can see wanting to be able to walk around... you might want to keep that same footprint in the larger room though. 

The 1k mh ur looking at will deffinitely suffice for keeping a 2k flower room full of clones.

It sounds like you might be limited as far as plant numbers go... so this 3k setup might be quite sufficient for fast turnover of whatever you are legally allowed to grow. Keep on keep'in on, brotha.
.


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

i still think i wanna expand my flower room so i can easly run the lights in a str8 series...and have plenty of room ...hmm. and i wanna add some patients..me and my gurl are both caregivers now..and will have 2 patients and may add more..my plant numbers might be up around 24-30. but ya for sure i think the 1000w mh is def wut i will do for my veg room, and maybe a florescent for my clones and ill recess a spot for the floros and cloner..i want a custom bench for all my nutes..maybe that can sit over my water res trash barrels in the hallway of the garage...once the 2 rooms are boxed out..i am going to act quick after the chop next month to get this up and running as quick as possible..or ill be upside down..thinking of 2x4 framing walls..sheetrocking the inside..but jsut puting up black and white poly on the inside of the bare framing..well just thoughts..thanks for reading thro the journal..it blew up quick so i know its a long read..L8ter gambler..


----------



## DaGambler (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i still think i wanna expand my flower room so i can easly run the lights in a str8 series...and have plenty of room ...hmm. and i wanna add some patients..me and my gurl are both caregivers now..and will have 2 patients and may add more..my plant numbers might be up around 24-30...


Woops... hold on, all bets are off  this is why i figure we better consolidate on one thread... we got the same conversation going in 2 different places 

"okay lighting wise i have a switchable mh /hps 400...a hps 600 and a 1000hps..also have like 16 26 watter cfl on hand..but i kinda wanna jsut buy a 1000w mh...and also 3 more 1000whps..ditch the 600 ..parts never hurt...

i agree w/ u on shelving thing..the less back breaking i can design this the better..i like the floro idea cause of $$savings..but id probably just need a 2footer for my ezcloner ill be buyn ..then out of the cloner they can sit under the floro and then go st8 under the big dog mh..

as far as the flower room i wuz thinking ive got the existing 1000watter..i think i need to upgrade the hood from the extrasun to the next 1 up with the 6 in flanges..buy 3 more of these..and run 2 series of 2 1000watter in the bud room..2 acitve air 6 in hydrofarm exhaust fan...(already have the 1)..to pull and air cool the hoods..wut u think.. maybe ill go much bigger w. the veg room to give the 5x5 to the 1000watter, and still have room for the shelving and cloner...right?"

if you wanna get bigger... i'd say you got the right idea. 

i just 'upgraded' to a 1k MH for the center of the clone room... i'll have my girls under that after about 5 weeks... and flip them into the new moms at around 9 weeks of age. But before the 1k MH i use alotta flourescent fixtures... to grow alotta plants. U might be needing more than this cloner ur talking about... how many plants does that do?

if ur gonna stick to 24-30 plants though... i don't know that i'd want to burn 4k hps over them... two would be sufficient for a fast turnover garden... i don't know man, just hate to see you spend more than you have to.
.


----------



## tilemaster (May 25, 2009)

ur right i wanna be as economical as possible...but i want the room for expansion if that pops off.. i dont wanna be trapped in a footprint when the time comes..so if i can only budget the full put up of the two rooms being framed along with a main back wall .. i dont like the flimsy garage doors u can kick thro... And the purchase of the 1000w mh.. id be good for now..i still gotta run a dedicated 8 '' exhaust and intake for both rooms..

so i think the minute i pull my crop down im gonna build the 2 larger rooms..hang my existing 2k lights in the flower room..get the mh hooked up..and like u say itll be suffient till the day comes where i go out and by 2 or 3 more 1000watters..

btw..theres a limited amount of caregivers here..so if i can take on more and more patients ill make this a full time thing..oh as far as the cloner goes..i have a DYI bubbler i built but its small and only accomidates 6..im gonna buy the 30 site ezcloner..way compact design..

thanks for the input Gambler..


----------



## DaGambler (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> btw..theres a limited amount of caregivers here..so if i can take on more and more patients ill make this a full time thing...


wouldn't that be a nice full-time job. my area doesn't really allow for that vocation.

sounds like a plan man. 'course it never hurts to have a back-up... once you get that mh1000 hooked up, a backup hps would be nice to have around. the only danger there is that you'll start using your back-up regularily... and then need another backup 
.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 25, 2009)

and another, then another......


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ur right i wanna be as economical as possible...but i want the room for expansion if that pops off.. i dont wanna be trapped in a footprint when the time comes..so if i can only budget the full put up of the two rooms being framed along with a main back wall .. i dont like the flimsy garage doors u can kick thro... And the purchase of the 1000w mh.. id be good for now..i still gotta run a dedicated 8 '' exhaust and intake for both rooms..
> 
> so i think the minute i pull my crop down im gonna build the 2 larger rooms..hang my existing 2k lights in the flower room..get the mh hooked up..and like u say itll be suffient till the day comes where i go out and by 2 or 3 more 1000watters..
> 
> ...


 hellif i only had patiants that wanted me as there grower shit i'd rent a house just for strictly growing, nice cloneing room, big veg room and the mother of all flower rooms. LOL


----------



## mygirls (May 25, 2009)

ya well it been one hell of a day tel. just got the lights back on just now.went out at 4 2day.i was setting there watching the boobtoob and warm power outage, 10 min latter the wife calls me and says she just got fucking t- boned. thank god wife and other car just fine walk aways,but wife did go to Th ER for her knee. looked like one of my buds. LOL oh i mean a football. fucking cars totaled. this oldman planing bumper pool with a tele pole, and my wifes left rear quarter panle.if he would not of hither he would have went right over the edge, about 60 strait drope off. one lucky man. could have been very seriose if not fatle. god was out full force 2day bro, thats for sure. anway done with the ramblen what did i miss anything. i see your up for something BIG. thats the way you do it money for nothing and your chicks for free.


----------



## pinner420 (May 25, 2009)

Ya it sweet I'm only gonna work for 8 patients at most. Will be half way there by end of summer. So much better than running a 20 kw show. The bain of all business is growing slow enough to keep true to your cash flow. This is the worst business to have employees in.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 26, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah well I say best of luck to anyone that tries to come near my plants coz they will need it lol.


you look like an assassin.. definatly wouldnt fuck with your plants... it sucks there are douchebags out there that steal peoples shit anyways... if they knew what went into what we did i dont think they would do it... true stoners/growers have nothing but love for other stoners/growers... 



tilemaster said:


> hmm im guessin for me the 15th or the19th ...


im saying between the 11th and 18th.. thatll be week 9 for me... i think im going to feed all the girls one last dose of full nutes then its flushing time!! its almost done... looks like we will all be smoking our stuff here soon enough... 

oh, and TM, hoping the package arives here today so i can send your out... its all packaged and ready.. just need the address to send it to!




mygirls said:


> im going to feed 2day for the last time then its flush city.ya.i updated pics earlier in my new 5th grow journal. i can't wait now.



cant wait to see the end product! how much you thinking your pulling off of them??

glad to hear your wifes and everybody was ok... sorry bout her knee.. but glad it wasnt worse for sure...




RollingJoints said:


> Im flushing next week, Ive been patient enough now!


hope you get a fat crop too!




pinner420 said:


> Ya it sweet I'm only gonna work for 8 patients at most. Will be half way there by end of summer. So much better than running a 20 kw show. The bain of all business is growing slow enough to keep true to your cash flow. This is the worst business to have employees in.


i dont mind doing this business alone anyways.. its relaxing.. my get away from reality... i always feel like im on another planet or in another world when im in my grow room.. outside world doesnt matter...


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2009)

thanksbro. i going to guess between the 5 plant maybe 1/4pound if lucky. way more if i would of started them. free weed is better then no weed.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 26, 2009)

amen to that.... itll at least get you by for a few weeks right? your on a 60 days cycle right?


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> amen to that.... itll at least get you by for a few weeks right? your on a 60 days cycle right?


 it should. im onlygetting half so ill see. ya 60 days my vegers should be ready when my last 2 plant are done, and i'dsay thats about 50 day left for them.


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

mygirls said:


> ya well it been one hell of a day tel. just got the lights back on just now.went out at 4 2day.i was setting there watching the boobtoob and warm power outage, 10 min latter the wife calls me and says she just got fucking t- boned. thank god wife and other car just fine walk aways,but wife did go to Th ER for her knee. looked like one of my buds. LOL oh i mean a football. fucking cars totaled. this oldman planing bumper pool with a tele pole, and my wifes left rear quarter panle.if he would not of hither he would have went right over the edge, about 60 strait drope off. one lucky man. could have been very seriose if not fatle. god was out full force 2day bro, thats for sure. anway done with the ramblen what did i miss anything. i see your up for something BIG. thats the way you do it money for nothing and your chicks for free.


Damn sorry bout the car and the old ladies knee..that kind of day really suks...i hate drama.


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Damn sorry bout the car and the old ladies knee..that kind of day really suks...i hate drama.


 thanks bro,ya i wasafuck messtell i got to the accedent and see that thing got blowen out of purportion thik most things in the world. but man tell then wooo weee i see your awake finaly..... were you a sleepy head.


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

hey pinner..glad u could utilize a few patients like myself. Da Gambler, thanks again for ur advice..ill make sure to get u the link wen the new journal and contruction take place..

ya im not like 0akland..or sonoma countie..were 1 patient can have like 72.. but here the more patients the fill thier info out with the state (departement of health)..and list U...U become there primary caregiver..the only 1 legally sanctioned to hook them..and charge them..and hold 6 plants for them..i know a guy locally that has over 55 patients...i dont plant on that or anything..just a handful..giving me around the 30 mark..it is and will be a full time job...and itll bring me to the point where i can spend more time with the family..provide a needed service...and have fun with it too. im a aware of the risks and accepted them..no preaching needed here..i have spent about 1/5 of my adult life in prison..so im trying to skip that too familiar scene at this point in my life.


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

sleepn in i wuz...old lady slept on the couch last night gave me the entire king bed..and left to work be4 i even say her..whowhoo


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 26, 2009)

are you gonna be in trouble when she gets home for letting her sleep on the couch?? mine gets shitty if i dont wake her ass up and bring her to bed...


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> sleepn in i wuz...old lady slept on the couch last night gave me the entire king bed..and left to work be4 i even say her..whowhoo


 ya i stept on the couch myself, no not with yours by myself. LOL i didn't want to bang her knee. shit if it keeps looking as big as one of my buds i just may paint that fucker green and try to smoke it. LOL


----------



## slipperyP (May 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> sleepn in i wuz...old lady slept on the couch last night gave me the entire king bed..and left to work be4 i even say her..whowhoo


Good morning dog...Just stopped to check the shit out. I figure we have around the same morn routine....get up....smoke...check the plants...smoke...check RUI...

Hope things are going good...I got my PH shit squared away...I couldn't believe I must have forgot to add lime? I'll blame it on the perscription meds...


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

ya that is right about my schedule...damn MG sounds like ur girls got water in her knee..that shit suks and is frumpy looking


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

heres 41 days of flowerin...first shot is of 2 clones and seeds in germ...

2nd photo is the blueberry lowers nug..

all the others is ww..heavy duty fruity..big bud..and blue heaven.. and ya and the fan leaf shot is of the blueberry..s8 lookn yummy


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2009)

helli didn'tget past pic one in the 2nd row be4 i broke it out and strted beatn off. LOL shit dude shit is off the hook over their.mmmmmmmmmmmm wow i can actylly smellit.wait thats my fingers , LOL


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (May 26, 2009)

Man that shit looks so sticky I bet that room smells so good looks like your not far from trimming...


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

*ya its some st8 chron..all of it.. i might not get a huge yield..but itll be bomb knock ur socks off dank!*


mygirls said:


> helli didn'tget past pic one in the 2nd row be4 i broke it out and strted beatn off. LOL shit dude shit is off the hook over their.mmmmmmmmmmmm wow i can actylly smellit.wait thats my fingers , LOL


 *Jack wut up brother..interested 2 c wut that 26,000btu a.c does to ur bill..is it on constant with the lights..or thermostat regulated...u got a link..*
*I havent noticed any cloudy trichs yet all still clear..some red pistals are browing and curling..but 80%white pistals and more forming..calyxs still dont look done swelling either..just about to week 6 in 2 days*


JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Man that shit looks so sticky I bet that room smells so good looks like your not far from trimming...


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

lights on trich shots..using a 4x magnifying glass under my camera..sorry for the bluryness


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (May 26, 2009)

Lookin real good... Ima a coule days behind ya....


----------



## RollingJoints (May 26, 2009)

Lush chron, love it.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 26, 2009)

mygirls said:


> ya i stept on the couch myself, no not with yours by myself. LOL i didn't want to bang her knee. shit if it keeps looking as big as one of my buds i just may paint that fucker green and try to smoke it. LOL



that sucks her knees that fucked up.... sorry to hear that..



slipperyP said:


> Good morning dog...Just stopped to check the shit out. I figure we have around the same morn routine....get up....smoke...check the plants...smoke...check RUI...
> 
> Hope things are going good...I got my PH shit squared away...I couldn't believe I must have forgot to add lime? I'll blame it on the perscription meds...



it is the perfect morning routine isnt it?? its like clockwork for me... 




tilemaster said:


> heres 41 days of flowerin...first shot is of 2 clones and seeds in germ...
> 
> 2nd photo is the blueberry lowers nug..
> 
> all the others is ww..heavy duty fruity..big bud..and blue heaven.. and ya and the fan leaf shot is of the blueberry..s8 lookn yummy


i would smoke my screen if it meant tasting some of those buds.... told MG i wish they had a smiley that was a drooling homer smiley or something.... cuz thats what im doing right now.... mmmmmmmmmm blueberry


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

thanks guyz...i just hope i c some explosive growth this week..if i dont i might feed them nutes all the way thro and evac flush them in a bubbler after the chop via Blazes method..hopefully i c plenty of swelling and i can just flush them in a week and a half..

more updates in the morn..ive been dwelling on this remodel of the op..and i think im gonna get started on the veg room fairly quick..maybe by next week frame and sheetrock and poly it in..gotta buy the big mh..another fan..couple fans shit..thermostat..new breaker..more romax ..outlet..surge protector..screws..staples..and i need that dedicated 8 '' roof vent..and 8'' siding vent for intake...im figuring another G. then all i gotta do is reframe my budroom wen i pull this crop..and buy more poly and sheetrock...its def a list i gotta work thro..


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2009)

waz up bro thought i'd stop by for a peekie peek. been a day, just baugt anought ride for the wife. 1990 toyota 4runner. been gone all day just to come home from not seeing the girlsand wow just amazing in growth . i wish i didn't have to flush im ready to smoke damit. LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

_Sup bro...not up to much..gotta bounce early 2morrow out of town for my kids doc appoint..ill get in a water for a few min when i get up..snap a couple close ups and get updated then im mashing..._

_glad u got ur car issues resolved this quick..sorry bout the dent in ur pocket tho..shit suks..glad budz are lookn good..least u can always rely on "urgirls"_


mygirls said:


> waz up bro thought i'd stop by for a peekie peek. been a day, just baugt anought ride for the wife. 1990 toyota 4runner. been gone all day just to come home from not seeing the girlsand wow just amazing in growth . i wish i didn't have to flush im ready to smoke damit. LOL


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> _Sup bro...not up to much..gotta bounce early 2morrow out of town for my kids doc appoint..ill get in a water for a few min when i get up..snap a couple close ups and get updated then im mashing..._
> 
> _glad u got ur car issues resolved this quick..sorry bout the dent in ur pocket tho..shit suks..glad budz are lookn good..least u can always rely on "urgirls"_


 ya i here ya bro. sanity in the grow room thats for sure. when shits hiting the fan or the day just can't get any better BUDS THE WAY.... LOL 
anyway you have a safe trip with the youngens i'll be waiting for the pics. always love looking at thoses massave big ass buds you have going on.. and drive safe.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 26, 2009)

glad your wife got a car already... one last thing to stress about... and i think all grow rooms are a place of zen.. i mean.. how can you get shitty when you are surrounded by BUDS!!



yeah TM.. have a safe venture with the lil one.. will definatly be looking forward to the pics... i think i am going to sneak in early and get some more dark pics and post myself


----------



## mygirls (May 26, 2009)

hey simpson hows the night life.got a little rain going on tonight, thank god for wood and plastic. (greenhouse) LOL


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 27, 2009)

night life was good... i didnt realize it was as late as it was when i was on last nite.. think it was around 130 or 2 when i got off... cant believe you were still on! what were you doing up so late?? as a pimp do you find yourself working crazy hours?? i would slap a bitch and tell her bring me my money in the morning.. 

it fuckin poured here yesterday.. like a soild 8 hours of hardcore rain... makes me kinda glad i dont have any outdoor cause they would have been fucked... glad to hear your greenhouse held though... its like the safety of indoors with the benefit of outdoors....


----------



## tilemaster (May 27, 2009)

42 days of flowering...couple pics to hold the bloody hounds off!


----------



## mygirls (May 27, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> night life was good... i didnt realize it was as late as it was when i was on last nite.. think it was around 130 or 2 when i got off... cant believe you were still on! what were you doing up so late?? as a pimp do you find yourself working crazy hours?? i would slap a bitch and tell her bring me my money in the morning..
> 
> it fuckin poured here yesterday.. like a soild 8 hours of hardcore rain... makes me kinda glad i dont have any outdoor cause they would have been fucked... glad to hear your greenhouse held though... its like the safety of indoors with the benefit of outdoors....


 *no dought on the benefits of a greenhouse. ya i got off of here around 10pm lastnight. spent all day in town yesterday looking for a car. *


tilemaster said:


> 42 days of flowering...couple pics to hold the bloody hounds off!


 *did youmake your trip already.*


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 27, 2009)

top of the morning to ya bro! DAMN.. thats all i can say.. DAMN... them are some healthy, beautiful, scrumptous looking buds... if i close my eyes i can smell them... ahhh.. your just to good to us TM... if you were any sweeter youd melt in the rain...

getting ready to the doc appt for the youngin?


----------



## tilemaster (May 27, 2009)

ya my girls in the shower..my boy just got up..we dont have to leave till 9am now..so im here for the time being..


----------



## mygirls (May 27, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya my girls in the shower..my boy just got up..we dont have to leave till 9am now..so im here for the time being..


 glad you can hang around for a bit them.


----------



## tilemaster (May 27, 2009)

i got some grunk and goo for the road trip


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 27, 2009)

hell ya.. gotta make that trip fun for you too! how long of a drive you looking at?


----------



## mygirls (May 27, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i got some grunk and goo for the road trip


 thats a must cuz its a trip then just a road with out. LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 27, 2009)

its about 2hrs ea way..not 2 bad tho...i got a quad cab 1 ton disiel..very smooth and fast..sirus radio..pics of the grunk and goo above..i edited last post


----------



## mygirls (May 27, 2009)

goo looks great.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 27, 2009)

gunk and goo... makes mouthes happy...

shit looks good.. just smoked up the last of what i have.. now i be bummin for a day or two.. or later this afternoon.. whichever comes first... and a few hours each way isnt bad... especially with a 1 ton and sirus... plenty to do... plus the gunk and goo.. hell id go to the doc appt too if that was the trip i was lookin at.. the only way to possibly make it better is a whitecastle stop for a crave case with cheese... damn... that sounds good as fuck...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

lookin hella good TM! I personally like taking a bong rip and looking at your ladies and staring at the shapes in the mylar in the back...feels like I'm on acid!! good job bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

grunk and goo like good man. that ride should be no sweat


----------



## tilemaster (May 27, 2009)

Back...and it wuz no sweat..ya this is some stoney dense shit..


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> grunk and goo like good man. that ride should be no sweat


ne ways .. got home and 2 my suprise 3 of 4 fem blue sprouted ...planted 2 days ago..and 3 pk..outta 15. ive always played w/ germ in paper towels..put this time i just sowed seeds a 1/8 down in little planter w/ foxfarm soil..put them in a mini greenhouse..sprayed em down..coverdd all in saran wrap, then dome...and heat mat underneath..amazing results...same with all my girls veggies she planted this year with this method and had near 100 percent results...keeping temps low around 60-70 we found wuz key when using the heat mat..creates moisure condensation..and heats the soil like 10 degrees.. very bad under HID but works great if ambient temps are low....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 27, 2009)

hell ya bro.. it will prolly take a little longer for my to sprout.. but shouldnt take much longer than a couple days.. ive never done the paper towel method.. i just soak for 24 hours and plop them into grow medium... always get good results..


----------



## Tomic (May 28, 2009)

For the advice u gave me couple of days ago. Good luck with ur new seedlings. will be following and learning for ur journal. And some rep for u. 

Puff,puff bye


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

*i just wanted to convey that those blue seeds seem to be having a good germ rate..so this is a good thing for those that have them  morning brother...[*quote=simpsonsampson420;2547671]hell ya bro.. it will prolly take a little longer for my to sprout.. but shouldnt take much longer than a couple days.. ive never done the paper towel method.. i just soak for 24 hours and plop them into grow medium... always get good results..[/quote]
* Tomic...no probs..hope i can help down the road 2...stop by more often...*


Tomic said:


> For the advice u gave me couple of days ago. Good luck with ur new seedlings. will be following and learning for ur journal. And some rep for u.
> 
> Puff,puff bye


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 28, 2009)

well good morning to you mr up at the ass crack of dawn... surprised to see you up and at them... what time is it out that way?? 6... 7?? 

glad to hear about that germination rate.. which would be good to know if i did have some blues germing... cough cough... how many out of how many germed so far??


----------



## mygirls (May 28, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Back...and it wuz no sweat..ya this is some stoney dense shit..
> 
> 
> ne ways .. got home and 2 my suprise 3 of 4 fem blue sprouted ...planted 2 days ago..and 3 pk..outta 15. ive always played w/ germ in paper towels..put this time i just sowed seeds a 1/8 down in little planter w/ foxfarm soil..put them in a mini greenhouse..sprayed em down..coverdd all in saran wrap, then dome...and heat mat underneath..amazing results...same with all my girls veggies she planted this year with this method and had near 100 percent results...keeping temps low around 60-70 we found wuz key when using the heat mat..creates moisure condensation..and heats the soil like 10 degrees.. very bad under HID but works great if ambient temps are low....


 right on bro. ya i used to germ in paper towles also then i started in soil and 2 to 3 days i see green. congads bro. how waz your trip, i take it was good your back home ok thats good. hope the little ones are in good health. ( your human kids. LOL)


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

still at 3 of 4..my a/c is still blasting in the garage..where i set up the new veg area..if i leave it garage door closed which i have 2 past outside sunset..and a/c turns on at midnight..it blasts the a/c exhaust in2 garage w. no where to go as u know..garage temps hit 90-100 i can see that on my veg temp..so ive been gettn up at 6 and crackin garage door..immediatly gets down to 70-80. acutally seein more growth on my clones...and seeds poppn everywhere..probably cause of the heat ...not optimal..but w. a couple in veg out there in the open theyll actuallly probably respond to the 12 hrs of heat just fine...

but this isnt permenant..as im going to replace a/c with portable soon enough..and new vents ...new size of flower room..and build the veg room in..so this aint permenant..plus winters here are crazy cold..so that may change everything up for a large amount of next year. but ya 3 of 4 blues up at 3 days in


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

ya everythings good mg..thanks for asking..no but for real..the entire time i wuz goon i had delusions that i wuz coming home to a pile of ashes..always paronoid of the fires when im away..




mygirls said:


> right on bro. ya i used to germ in paper towles also then i started in soil and 2 to 3 days i see green. congads bro. how waz your trip, i take it was good your back home ok thats good. hope the little ones are in good health. ( your human kids. LOL)


----------



## mygirls (May 28, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya everythings good mg..thanks for asking..no but for real..the entire time i wuz goon i had delusions that i wuz coming home to a pile of ashes..always paronoid of the fires when im away..


 i know my shit wont burn down,now on the other hand im always praying that i come home to my plant still. that fear of some ont stelling my shit. i no this can't happen but you just never no. fucking crimanals have minds don't they.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 28, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> still at 3 of 4..my a/c is still blasting in the garage..where i set up the new veg area..if i leave it garage door closed which i have 2 past outside sunset..and a/c turns on at midnight..it blasts the a/c exhaust in2 garage w. no where to go as u know..garage temps hit 90-100 i can see that on my veg temp..so ive been gettn up at 6 and crackin garage door..immediatly gets down to 70-80. acutally seein more growth on my clones...and seeds poppn everywhere..probably cause of the heat ...not optimal..but w. a couple in veg out there in the open theyll actuallly probably respond to the 12 hrs of heat just fine...
> 
> but this isnt permenant..as im going to replace a/c with portable soon enough..and new vents ...new size of flower room..and build the veg room in..so this aint permenant..plus winters here are crazy cold..so that may change everything up for a large amount of next year. but ya 3 of 4 blues up at 3 days in


yea... things will be so much better for you when you get things remodeled... and the 6 oclock wake up calls arent permanant like you said.. so no worries there.. just a temporary inconvience... 



tilemaster said:


> ya everythings good mg..thanks for asking..no but for real..the entire time i wuz goon i had delusions that i wuz coming home to a pile of ashes..always paronoid of the fires when im away..


also glad to hear the youngins are healthy... again your fleshlings.. 



mygirls said:


> i know my shit wont burn down,now on the other hand im always praying that i come home to my plant still. that fear of some ont stelling my shit. i no this can't happen but you just never no. fucking crimanals have minds don't they.



i have 2 fears.. one ill come home and all my girls are gone.... or two ill go in after a dark period and they will all just be dead.. for no reason... just dead.... like a week before harvest is when i get really antsy about it...


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

dude i have this same feeling all the time..scarry huh..but not real.



or two ill go in after a dark period and they will all just be dead.. for no reason... just dead.... like a week before harvest is when i get really antsy about it...[/quote]


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 28, 2009)

stupid phobia is all... it just makes me smile bigger everytime i walk in and they are bigger and better than the day before


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 28, 2009)

Those buds are gonna get so much fatter in the next two weeks can't wait to see how much the swell. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

I hope u right GreenFire..there are still signs of mites..and leaf damage from dr doom spray. ive gone after them faithfull on and off w. water and soap water..sprayed neem oil once at exactly 4 weeks in..and feed them alittle neem and water 2 roots..now jsut water and soap from here out. ive got a pest strip hot shot on the wall..dont know how well it works with all the fan movement. im tryn to keep the numbers down so i ccan get some bud swell. they are officially into there 1st day of 6th week


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 28, 2009)

you shot put the strip up during lights out, when you know it will be cool.. and just leave a oscilating fan on.. turn the exhaust off.. after 1 dark cycle you shouldnt have a problem anymore... might even try to sneak in half way through and turn the exhaust on to pull out some of the chemical fog and let some fresh air in for like 30 minutes.. and then turn it back off and let it go the rest of the dark cycle...


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

well its just hanging there in the op..day nad night..for 4months as directed..my exhaust goes off cause its hooked to a thermostat..so at night it def goes off, and w/ the a/c perodically..i have 3 osicallting fans and intake that sits on 24 7. well and hot shot might be working but u cant see it doing anything ya know..just hanging there..and i c signs of mites, but i there not completely advanced..no webbing...cant even tell if there alive anymore..just see more on plants that didnt seem to have it intially, but ive sprayed everything..i figure ive only got 2 plus weeks to go..if i keep spraying...enough but not to much where it would mold..if i can jsut keep them back long enough to pull the plug w/ out sacrificing yield or anything..then the rreal FOGGERS are going DoWN


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 28, 2009)

well fuck what i said... lol seems you got things under control with the strip situation.. heres an idea.. i dont know if the hot shot strips kill adults and eggs.. but the reminants of mites you see could just be eggs that have hatched... assuming that the strip doesnt kill the eggs... but its always good to hear the your girls arent covered in webs... i think the one of the saddest sites are buds that are covered in webs.. makes me almost want to cry...


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

*week 6 *

*okay i couldnt help myself..i went in right be4 lights out, when i wuz gonna spray everything down w/ water...fking mites...one of my skimpier white widow plants that had the mites the worst..i took a long popcorn branch off her.(1st pic). i went inside trimed it down..threw the main nug in the microwave..cooked it for 5sec a side multiple times over 10min. lettn it cool so often.. put it in the bong...and it tasted "normal" and got me high..checked surrounding popcorn nugz and trichs are starting in on the amber it appears to me..this is good news as far as im concerned..cause i felt the ww wuz the most inferior strain i wuz runnin at the moment..now im gettn ancy..*

*enjoy the pics...........ps..w/ a/c on after lights are off for an extra 30 minutes..im getting temps of low 60's..going into the night cycle..room holds temps well ..so have fun w. that u little mites*









*wuts the idea..u forgot 2 put it in there....*


simpsonsampson420 said:


> well fuck what i said... lol seems you got things under control with the strip situation.. heres an idea.. i dont know if the hot shot strips kill adults and eggs.. but the reminants of mites you see could just be eggs that have hatched... assuming that the strip doesnt kill the eggs... but its always good to hear the your girls arent covered in webs... i think the one of the saddest sites are buds that are covered in webs.. makes me almost want to cry...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2009)

damn bro! garden is looking hella great!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 28, 2009)

them are some sexy sexy bitches... mmmmmmmmm fuck now i gotta clean my keyboard up... i knew i shouldnt have moved them paper towels... with all this porn around ive gotten good at typing with my feet... 


anyways.. the idea was that the strip only kills the adults and that the mites you see were just eggs that had just hatched.... i guess it was more of a thought than an idea... oh well


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

so at wut point does the strip kill the next generation..after they hatch and lay more eggs..or wut u think..damn i need the science by hot shot pest strips..im bout to call there 1800 # and twig out on them..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 28, 2009)

well i would have thought this... all adults die the first day you use it... then as babies hatch they die as well... but since the adults dont die at the exact same time some could have laid eggs closer to the end of the day before they died... and since eggs dont hatch at the same time some could still be hatching.. plus them fucking mites lay like a million fucking eggs a day so there could very well still be some eggs hatching after 3 or 4 days... hell id say up to a week they could be... how longs it been??


----------



## slipperyP (May 28, 2009)

The strips took care of my problem but I only had one plant...Hope the hotshot people can help...My understanding was it kills the adults and when the light cycle changes...the eggs hatch...I don't know because mine died quick..


----------



## mygirls (May 29, 2009)

them are swelling very nicelybro. fuck ya. i've been cut the 4 plants in one pot down stowly. nman it smells so dank.can't wait


----------



## tilemaster (May 29, 2009)

Okay...so my fem blueberrys all came up out of the dirt...more PK coming up too..

no real new updates..doin the same thing till i can tear these girls down..then the construction can go down..gonna get the roof and siding vents in tho..home depot tommorrow.. finally found away to route my hose into the garage...awsome..sprayed my res's out and filled up 100gallons worth of fresh water.. threw 8 capfull of Ph down in there..

Heres the girls..ive been only feeding them every 3..or 4 days now..tryn to wilt them a little..finally my blue heavens are starting to yellow, ww has already been droppn leaves, and big bud......Blueberry is the only strain that hasnt dropped 1 leaf and there still as beautiful as ever..

first 6 shots are blue heavens...pic 8 is blueberry....9 and 10 are the heavyduty fruity...and last 1 is WW




mygirls said:


> them are swelling very nicelybro. fuck ya. i've been cut the 4 plants in one pot down stowly. nman it smells so dank.can't wait


----------



## mygirls (May 29, 2009)

that be some frosty looking shit bro. mmm mmm good make my mouth water.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 29, 2009)

looking tasty as fuck.. crystally nuggets of joy... i cant wait to hear the reports on all these strains you and MG got going... and especially the BB.. i wanna know how blueberry the blueberry tastes.... oh shit.. just drooled a little...


----------



## slipperyP (May 29, 2009)

Looks fking nice...how was the branch you nuked?


----------



## tilemaster (May 29, 2009)

didnt taste like nothing special...but i was dead sober..and then very stoned...and it was from my weakest plant..thanks slip...sampson..MG...


----------



## slipperyP (May 29, 2009)

One of my branches is about to get cut....I am smokeless on a friday...major bull shit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

I love this journal  listening to everyones day to day makes me feel I'm right there along side you guys!! good job on the journal TM, also much respects to everyone who follows it.... I feel y'all! I am gonna be smokeless on a friday to!! looks like I gotta make something happen now LOL nice pics TM


----------



## slipperyP (May 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I love this journal  listening to everyones day to day makes me feel I'm right there along side you guys!! good job on the journal TM, also much respects to everyone who follows it.... I feel y'all! I am gonna be smokeless on a friday to!! looks like I gotta make something happen now LOL nice pics TM


I agree Doc...Very interesting people on this site...Seeing other peoples trouble and success makes the trip to my first crop better....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 29, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> didnt taste like nothing special...but i was dead sober..and then very stoned...and it was from my weakest plant..thanks slip...sampson..MG...


i know how you feel about the taste thing.. theres no taste at all... its amazing how much just a week of drying and curing adds so much flavor... its nice knowing if you are out you can always take a sample.. just sucks theres not quick way to dry it to make it tasty... i think i might cut a couple small buds and hide them from myself until later so then they will be dry... i just cant remember to find them for a day or two...



slipperyP said:


> One of my branches is about to get cut....I am smokeless on a friday...major bull shit


im picking up an ounce of the shit i am growing the someone else grew.. you more than welcome to stop by and ill roll a blunt... TM, MG, the rest of you are welcome too.. beers, blunts, and maybe some bitches... if anything the bitches up stairs


----------



## tilemaster (May 29, 2009)

if i ever stop in the middle of the nowhere usa u know im hittn u up sampson..hehe


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 29, 2009)

middle of nowhere usa is right too..... its not bad on days like this where its sunny and nice outside... its the other 75% of the time i dont like it...


----------



## tilemaster (May 29, 2009)

hey my ideal setting, is my road splits with national forest ..so i have a horse gate at the front of my driveway, and then u need a 4 wheel drive rig to get up my 2mile gravel shady drive way..in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 29, 2009)

i can definatly feel you on that.. that would be badass


----------



## tilemaster (May 29, 2009)

DAmn this shit looks soo chronic...lookn so done the 6th week..dont think its going past 8weeks


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 29, 2009)

no matter how many times i see them.. its just not enough... seriously some delicious looking buds... mmmmmm


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

GOOD MORNING ALL!!!!!!


----------



## mygirls (May 30, 2009)




----------



## slipperyP (May 30, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL!!!!!!



Good morning back...Looks like another great day


----------



## RollingJoints (May 30, 2009)

I managed to get some cheese to last me this week, stinks n fluffy! Hows every 1's grows going?


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

well i jsut checked my trichs under 60x..and the samples i took from the HDF...and the Blue Heavens...say their about done..10%amber...all cloudy...50% red pistals..well ill start flushing next Friday i think..and do bout a week flush...bigbud and white widow and blueberry look like they still have some time...but real close..all harvestable on day 46...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 30, 2009)

day 56 you mean???  thats FANTASTIC news bro... non of us will be online for a day or so cause our fingers will be glued together from resin from triming and shit!! yeah right.. come hell or high water im posting a SHIT load of pics harvest day... before and after.. comparison... all sorts of pics!!... itll be the last big update before a new journal is started..


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

dude i think its only 46 days for me..i stated flowering on 4/15 ..............5/15 would be 30+ the last 14 days..shit like 44 days....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 30, 2009)

i started on 4/16 which was a thursday... and you are 1 day ahead... and this last thursday was day 42 for me... so today is day 44 for me, which is day 45 for you.. so day 46 for you is tomorrow.. right?? somethings not making sense... and im fuckin way to high right now to figure it out....


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

yes that correct...actually perfect math..u jsut made me do it all over with that day 56 shit..lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

nice looking out for eachother!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 30, 2009)

good deal.. thought i was going crazy there for a second.. or wasnt sure if i was or not.. 

what will be the first kind you pack up when its ready and cured??


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

hmmm..heavy duty fruity...then blue berry...then blue heaven...then big bud....then white widow..

next grow i think im going with both blues...and a lot of afgoo


----------



## Tunda (May 30, 2009)

all us tile guys have bad backs and knees haha.. even rotator cuffs.. from grouting and spreading thinset. my shoulder clicks sometimes hehe.. I really need to get a new job, tile is just to hard on the body. Work been slow but when i do work it always reminds me why i hated it. Keep up da good work hopefully i get my med card to soon and ill get to start a journal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

hey bro....I didn't know you do tile! *tunda* join the RIU tile crew!! LOL nice man


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

*Tunda...wuts up man...fellow tile guy..u hit it on the head..i think my back only hurts...cause of my R shoulder...had surgery on the bankart and rotator cuff bout 2 years ago...had mad previous dislocations.....ya u, greenhorn and me..couldnt have choosen easier trades huh? heres a couple pics of work i did..this is 2 years ago*


Tunda said:


> all us tile guys have bad backs and knees haha.. even rotator cuffs.. from grouting and spreading thinset. my shoulder clicks sometimes hehe.. I really need to get a new job, tile is just to hard on the body. Work been slow but when i do work it always reminds me why i hated it. Keep up da good work hopefully i get my med card to soon and ill get to start a journal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

sweet work TM!!!


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

day 45 i think...just woke up from a grampa nap and snuck some pics of the girls.. thanks Greenhorn not too custom but not shabby neither


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

looking good!! patients are gonna be happy!


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

thankss Doc...and thanks for stayn with this threa..gotta love the support ...jsut gettn ancy...like im not already..



 st8 adhd


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

LOL!! I wouldn't even think of unsubscribing


----------



## mygirls (May 30, 2009)

looooooooking veerrrryyyyy niiiiiccee bbbbbrroooooo, very nice. has it been a week yet i wana chop my shit down. LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

fuck no this is gonna be a slow week brother. . . evey1 gearn up to clip...i know mine will pack on weight these next weeks..so im tryn to jsut wait it out. suks when u dont have revolving $$ and smoke huh


----------



## mygirls (May 30, 2009)

ya, but its nice when have have the plant 's to chop with out hurting your goal yield. if it wasn't for the plants that i inherited id be with out smoke myself.


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

well hopefully once u and i have are new flower rooms up we will in no time, ever have to worry again about being smokless


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

took some pics of my veg area once again..u can see the close ups from the supercropping....on my WW..but im not going to use this as a mother..ill bud her out next cycle..ive found this particular clone which i cut off another WW thats in my bud chamber..to be an inferior strain to my others in comparison..i wont be keepn it around long.. mites like it too..

n e ways I had 2 blueberrys aswell..but i had to eat good 1 night...so i sold 1 of em.... here is the other. shes veggn nicely..no nutes yet..i just fimmed her top..

oh 3rd pic is almost finished blueberry...cheers fkers


----------



## mygirls (May 31, 2009)

looking good bro.so you veg under cfl's.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 31, 2009)

first off your gurls are looking damn good... we all have some sexy sexy bitches.. WE all are sexy sexy bitches... watched some austin powers yesterday...

i know how you feel about the perpetual $ and smoke.. it takes about a year or so to get shit going.. i think itll be about that long for us to really get our shit together anyways.... steppin up our games for sure...

i'm definatly supercropping this run myself... any suggestions?? do the BB respond well?? i know itll be a short fat plant anyways... but i figure why not...

line up and smoke order sounds good.. about what i would do... hell by the time you smoke the last youll be so fucking stoned you wont know where you started.. you'll fuck around and end up smoking the same stuff the entire time 


oh.. and morning guys! how the hell ya doin today?!


----------



## slipperyP (May 31, 2009)

Good Morning TM....Your plants are looking outstanding....Wont be long now we will all be smoking and renovating....I gotta go get my bubble bags back 

My friend just made this video...its only 43 seconds long....Its called the magic doobie...I'm not one of these kind of created people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfnKYUl-ilY

I didn't think it was funny, but my friend though it was hilarious?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 31, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> Good Morning TM....Your plants are looking outstanding....Wont be long now we will all be smoking and renovating....I gotta go get my bubble bags back
> 
> My friend just made this video...its only 43 seconds long....Its called the magic doobie...I'm not one of these kind of created people.
> 
> ...



it was entertaining to watch.. but it wasnt that funny at all... funniest part was when the joint was humping the lighter.. and that wasnt even that funny.. would have been more funny if the joint had bent the lighter over or something..


----------



## slipperyP (May 31, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> it was entertaining to watch.. but it wasnt that funny at all... funniest part was when the joint was humping the lighter.. and that wasnt even that funny.. would have been more funny if the joint had bent the lighter over or something..


Different people have different sence of humor... I think my friend smoking salvia instead of weed and tripping out by accident was much more funny...I told him not to get that shit


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 31, 2009)

salvia is some stupid shit.. had some buddies that were way way into that for a while.... fuckin retarded....


----------



## slipperyP (May 31, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> salvia is some stupid shit.. had some buddies that were way way into that for a while.... fuckin retarded....


I know...similar to huffing paint i guess...I tried salvia before I knew anything about it..I cant believe weed is still illegal and salvia is all good. He flushed it after that...I


----------



## tilemaster (May 31, 2009)

Good morning wuz sleepn in...lol then i had some morning wood to take care of


----------



## tilemaster (May 31, 2009)

I think the blueberry responds best to 1 topping.. creates the to main maristems...but some plants i notice jsut produce 2 smaller colas opposed to 1 main large 1. well i think blueberry is the exception...creating two large colas..bigger than the 1 would be..i think it is strain specific..but i would top or fim..just my 1.5 cents

i'm definatly supercropping this run myself... any suggestions?? do the BB respond well?? i know itll be a short fat plant anyways... but i figure why not...


sup simpson...slip up early i c


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (May 31, 2009)

aint nothing wrong with sleepin it bro! we all need it sometimes...

gotta go spend some time with the girls.. they havent gotten their lovin today yet..


----------



## mygirls (May 31, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> salvia is some stupid shit.. had some buddies that were way way into that for a while.... fuckin retarded....


 IF NOT THEY ARE NOW. LOL


----------



## mygirls (May 31, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Good morning wuz sleepn in...lol then i had some morning wood to take care of


 morning bro. ye i had wood last night. would of had wood this morning but broke it off last night. LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

morning gang!! nothing like some humor to start off the morning....MORNING WOOD MAN,.....that shit was hilarious!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (May 31, 2009)

lol shit is funny. Looks like a bunch of us have chop dates coming up soon. I know I can't wait to take mine down. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (May 31, 2009)

Sup greenfire...Greenhorn...ya man im excited cant wait till i can get these girls chopped down and onto bigger and better things....like doubling my room size so i can walk around and shit..and hose off my floor..itll be so nice. im thinking bout just staying with my lighting 3 lamps 2000watts...and just upgrading my hoods so i have 3 lamps with 6'' air cooled hoods...would have to just upgrade my 600w and 1000w hood..the 400 already has 2 6'' vents...that'll give me way more cfm wen daisy chainn instead of going from 6 to 4 and so forth..so i think im going to do that..get the rooms framed...ahhhh just gotta get this crop down first......BuMp


----------



## mygirls (May 31, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Sup greenfire...Greenhorn...ya man im excited cant wait till i can get these girls chopped down and onto bigger and better things....like doubling my room size so i can walk around and shit..and hose off my floor..itll be so nice. im thinking bout just staying with my lighting 3 lamps 2000watts...and just upgrading my hoods so i have 3 lamps with 6'' air cooled hoods...would have to just upgrade my 600w and 1000w hood..the 400 already has 2 6'' vents...that'll give me way more cfm wen daisy chainn instead of going from 6 to 4 and so forth..so i think im going to do that..get the rooms framed...ahhhh just gotta get this crop down first......BuMp


 i hear ya bro. i miss being able to walk around my girls. itsgoingto happen againvery soon.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

"ask and you shall recieve" LOL check your pm's TM


----------



## tilemaster (May 31, 2009)

Hell ya doc gdp is a must..does that Gdp root well for cuttings....caint wait bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

I sure hope so bro! I just got em....and I'm hoping for the best!!! would be nice to see it included in your grow  your patients will be happy,thats for sure


----------



## tilemaster (May 31, 2009)

ya for sure it will be ...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 1, 2009)

fucking sleepy heads, must of had a smoke fest last night not to be on yet. LOL mornning bro how the greenery growing


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 1, 2009)

GDP sounds good as fuck.. i hear all these people talking about it.. but have NEVER seen it or smoked it... must be a regional thing.... anyone wants to hook a brotha up with seeds or clones PM me and we'll talk... sounds tasty as hell tho..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Nah MG i wuz up 7am..got a few posts off on a cple of my subscribed threads...i had to help my buddy move these big ass custom cabinets to a job he had..back now..i love 100hr for 1 hr work..ne ways..

ya im seein the 6th week swell for sure..i have a lot of dead or dying crispy leaves..i think mainly due to Dr. Doom Spray miticide..it says stay 4 ft back with the spray..but i didnt listen..got real up and close and personal with them mites..and my fan leaves payed the price..not good..im sure itll inhibit some potential growth..but either way i slowed the infestation way down...and my budz are swelling nicely...almost all top growth stretching is nill....calyxes have started to really poof out side growth..like there growing sideways out from each bud..packin on some serious wieght..good to c..if it continues i will let them go 9 weeks..shit. that would put me 3 weeks in2 this month choppn ..will c how long i can stand it.

Gdp..im not even sure on the heritage...ive got 5 books at me feet that would give me an accurate answer and google..but ive been doing my grind for years..not as the cultivator..jsut the mover..(all hypothetically  ) and ive dumped a few GDP elbs..out of almost everything 20-30 elbs..people revered the GDP indoor my boy wuz grown with 2 600 lumetek digitals..the best dank they ever saw. a NorCal fav for sure..theres been others on the smoke and sale report up there with it though...Purple Eurkle..Mighty Tighty...POG pot of gold...and of course the infamous Purple Kush. and then how can the Romulan X Grape Ape ever be forgotten..

n e ways we'll get this clone thing figgured out we'll be set..simpsonsampson if u can get ahold of that bigbud tho..that would be the commercial ticket..after seein wut mine has done just 1 plant..im seein at least a qp on her as of now..i cant imagine if i had 10 of em u know..that would be intense..im thinking its all on wuts around ...so i doubt ill be having a full room of jsut big bud but if it could be done...(all on clone strain availablity) that would be the shit....im ready for our experiment MG!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Apothecary specializes in creating medical strains. They have been growing and refining this all-indica variety for five years. Her ancestors have grown in the hills of Northern California for over two decades, where her phenotypes have been known by many different names including Grape Ape, Purple Erkel, and Grandaddy Grape Ape.

As an indoor crop, Granddaddy Purple is equally happy in hydro or soil. With a pure indica heritage, this plant is predisposed to a short bushy stature. Granddaddy branches extensively, making her less than ideal for SOG style grows, but she can be trained to make an awesome super crop garden. When left to her natural tendencies, this strain will make a nice big shrub that reaches about 3 feet indoors or up to 8 feet outdoors. She is a hardy grower with tight internodes and dense dark green to purple leaves. 

Granddaddy Purple is easy to work with throughout her growth cycle. She likes a cool temperature, between 70-80 F, and can be very forgiving so long as she is adequately watered. Due to her high resin output and dense structure, this plant can be alluring to mites.

Granddaddy Purple finishes her flowering cycle in 8-9 weeks. The buds are dense green nuggets that gain royal purple hues as they mature. Depending on the size she is allowed to reach, Granddaddy Purple can yield between 0.5 and 3.5 ounces apiece. outdoor plants will really deliver, with potential yields between 8 ounces and 5 pounds.

There is a potent, undeniable grape tinge to this plant' aroma, and a sweet grape taste that lingers subtly on the tongue. Granddaddy Purple's effects are enduring, with a smooth even feeling throughout. For an indica, her buzz is surprisingly alert and energetic rather than sedating. This is a good smoke for walking in the high meadows and swimming in the lake afterwards. Medicinally, this varity has given relief to cancer / chemotherapy patients. Granddaddy Purple has taken first prize in no less than four pot competitions: The Inglewood Medical Cannabis Cup in 2004, and the Green Cup in 2004, 2005, and 2006


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

an 8ft. gdp outdoors would be nice


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Huh..thats wut i said when i read that...5elbs..that would set me st8..my limits are now 24...24x5 jesus..i need to move to acreage


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL I hope I get a 5pounder! by the way, elvis has allready left the building....you should be pretty stoked in a few days!!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 1, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Nah MG i wuz up 7am..got a few posts off on a cple of my subscribed threads...i had to help my buddy move these big ass custom cabinets to a job he had..back now..i love 100hr for 1 hr work..ne ways..
> 
> ya im seein the 6th week swell for sure..i have a lot of dead or dying crispy leaves..i think mainly due to Dr. Doom Spray miticide..it says stay 4 ft back with the spray..but i didnt listen..got real up and close and personal with them mites..and my fan leaves payed the price..not good..im sure itll inhibit some potential growth..but either way i slowed the infestation way down...and my budz are swelling nicely...almost all top growth stretching is nill....calyxes have started to really poof out side growth..like there growing sideways out from each bud..packin on some serious wieght..good to c..if it continues i will let them go 9 weeks..shit. that would put me 3 weeks in2 this month choppn ..will c how long i can stand it.
> 
> ...




glad to hear your gurls are packin it on!! its the coolest shit to see... i still am readjusting branches and further supporting the girls... i might go 9 weeks with you... think its gonna depend on what happens in the next week or so tho...

so big buds the way to go huh?? i was looking at power plant from dutch passion.. and some others from seedism and that.. i mean its really hard to know... if you got and big bud seeds or are wantin to experiment with clones and mail im all game for it... ill hook you up with some fem seeds and shit when i get them in the next few months too... thinking im gonna get some autoflowers also... send you some of them as well..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Sup doc...dude thanks be lookn



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LOL I hope I get a 5pounder! by the way, elvis has allready left the building....you should be pretty stoked in a few days!!


hell ya bro... guess we'll both just be watchn hopn they fill by the 11th..but if mine have to go longer to pack on more...then ill leave them up too...ya bro big bud ....power plant..chronic..bud im leaning on bigbud after i seen the results with my plants..shit look at MG s fist bigbud grow that thing wuz beastly...also they , the buds remind me of mr . blazes nug shots from this new no name grow..there just huge..and when it comes down to the commercial route thats wut i need...run a few select better halves for myself..the rest commercial type stain..think thats were its at.


simpsonsampson420 said:


> glad to hear your gurls are packin it on!! its the coolest shit to see... i still am readjusting branches and further supporting the girls... i might go 9 weeks with you... think its gonna depend on what happens in the next week or so tho...
> 
> so big buds the way to go huh?? i was looking at power plant from dutch passion.. and some others from seedism and that.. i mean its really hard to know... if you got and big bud seeds or are wantin to experiment with clones and mail im all game for it... ill hook you up with some fem seeds and shit when i get them in the next few months too... thinking im gonna get some autoflowers also... send you some of them as well..


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 1, 2009)

Just checking in I answered your questions in my journal should help you big time 240 v is where its at and you already have it....


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 1, 2009)

looks tasty


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 1, 2009)

_Ya ya jack youve def given me some good ideas..especially with this 120 240 thing ..good shit..[_quote=JACKMAYOFFER;2562065]Just checking in I answered your questions in my journal should help you big time 240 v is where its at and you already have it....[/quote]


_Ya RJ i bet u dont see much GDP..romulan..or Erkle out in those parts..funny how american and europes strains differ_


RollingJoints said:


> looks tasty


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Sup doc...dude thanks be lookn
> 
> 
> 
> hell ya bro... guess we'll both just be watchn hopn they fill by the 11th..but if mine have to go longer to pack on more...then ill leave them up too...ya bro big bud ....power plant..chronic..bud im leaning on bigbud after i seen the results with my plants..shit look at MG s fist bigbud grow that thing wuz beastly...also they , the buds remind me of mr . blazes nug shots from this new no name grow..there just huge..and when it comes down to the commercial route thats wut i need...run a few select better halves for myself..the rest commercial type stain..think thats were its at.


i might end up letting my girls go a little longer too.. not much tho... as long as they are packin it on i cant really bring myself to chop em.. shit i need the money right now... more weight is more money... we'll see.. a LOT can happen in a week... 

i feel you on the whole commercial crop deal... basically i am going to find the largest yielder i can and make that my basic crop... and have a few personal plants of some different strains.. 

oh.. and the final number of plants i think is going to be NO MORE than 12 in my flowering room once i get it going... laid shit out yesterday and figured that out.... gives them a little over 4 sq/ft a plant..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

oh.. and btw.. TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA GUYS! its raining and shitty here! hope you guys have better weather than i...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> oh.. and btw.. TOP OF THE MORNING TO YA GUYS! its raining and shitty here! hope you guys have better weather than i...


 shity here to.yesterday waz shitin the morning then sun that afternoon. looks like a repet of a day.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

ok whats your thought. permalink so far this is working for me.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

thats how it was here too!! thats fuckin ironic, dont you think.... dumb ass fuckin song stuck in my head...



so i was checking it out.. and i cant tell you my results quite yet... the lights come on in about 20 minutes so i will check my girls when i wake them up and see... i think its cool as fuck tho that you found that out... early identification of males is amazing.. plus if you just figured out something the greats havent, well that puts you at legendary status... if it holds true then im beyond words... i mean... what do you say to someone who cracked divinci's code or something.. its just like.. damn... this dudes fuckin the shit... not literally fucking THE shit... that would be wrong wrong wrong.. but its definatly a revolutionizing idea!


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> thats how it was here too!! thats fuckin ironic, dont you think.... dumb ass fuckin song stuck in my head...
> 
> 
> 
> so i was checking it out.. and i cant tell you my results quite yet... the lights come on in about 20 minutes so i will check my girls when i wake them up and see... i think its cool as fuck tho that you found that out... early identification of males is amazing.. plus if you just figured out something the greats havent, well that puts you at legendary status... if it holds true then im beyond words... i mean... what do you say to someone who cracked divinci's code or something.. its just like.. damn... this dudes fuckin the shit... not literally fucking THE shit... that would be wrong wrong wrong.. but its definatly a revolutionizing idea!


 ya that would be cool. but if so you all herd it 1st from 
*MYGIRLS*


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

simpson sampson 420 said:


> that's how it was here too!! that's fuckin ironic, dont you think.... dumb ass fuckin song stuck in my head...
> 
> 
> 
> so i was checking it out.. and i cant tell you my results quite yet... the lights come on in about 20 minutes so i will check my girls when i wake them up and see... i think its cool as fuck tho that you found that out... early identification of males is amazing.. plus if you just figured out something the greats have, well that puts you at legendary status... if it holds true then im beyond words... i mean... what do you say to someone who cracked da vinci's code or something.. its just like.. damn... this dudes fuckin the shit... not literally fucking THE shit... that would be wrong wrong wrong.. but its definitely a revolutionizing idea!


 i'm sure they have scientists just siting their staring at plant trying to determine their sex b4 flower. but then again who no's.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

mygirls said:


> i'm sure they have scientists just siting their staring at plant trying to determine their sex b4 flower. but then again who no's.


so my friend here are my findings from my girls...

for any of the girls that had the "ridged" stem you are right... there were 5... but.. not all the girls had ridged stems... so i think you are onto something as long as they show the ridges like that...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> so my friend here are my findings from my girls...
> 
> for any of the girls that had the "ridged" stem you are right... there were 5... but.. not all the girls had ridged stems... so i think you are onto something as long as they show the ridges like that...


 ya i did notice one of my plant don't have the ridges but the other does, and they are the same strain. now the one that don't have the ridges is the plant that im have major problem with. now i wonder IF here i go again, when your plant has no ridges on the stalk, IS THAT A SIGHN OF PLANT PROBLEMS. UM FOOD FOR THOUGHT.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

mygirls said:


> ya i did notice one of my plant don't have the ridges but the other does, and they are the same strain. now the one that don't have the ridges is the plant that im have major problem with. now i wonder IF here i go again, when your plant has no ridges on the stalk, IS THAT A SIGHN OF PLANT PROBLEMS. UM FOOD FOR THOUGHT.



i cant vouch for that claim for sure... havent really had major problems with the girls so far.. BUT... since they are root bound like a son of a bitch, that could be the "problem" that causes the no ridge idea?? its definatly a possibility and something worth following... i suppose it all is based on the definition of "problem" when referring to that idea too...


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 2, 2009)

Good Morning TM...Good Morning Crew...Interesting observation on the male female thing...Hope you can get some good info...Your talking about the outher shell of the stem...4 bumps = Male...Uneven(5 bumps = Female)...Is this right?


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i cant vouch for that claim for sure... havent really had major problems with the girls so far.. BUT... since they are root bound like a son of a bitch, that could be the "problem" that causes the no ridge idea?? its definatly a possibility and something worth following... i suppose it all is based on the definition of "problem" when referring to that idea too...


 dude you are the man. i bet thats my fucking problem. this is the first time with the smaller pots. i did not have this problem in my 19 gallon pots.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

Morning boyz...hell ya seein the 6th week swell for sure..even more vert growth..and sideways calyx swell. def filling in day by day...very exciting shit


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

at this stage in flower they well keep going and going and going just like that fucking rabbit. LOL ya i bet your exited. i am for you bro.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> Good Morning TM...Good Morning Crew...Interesting observation on the male female thing...Hope you can get some good info...Your talking about the outher shell of the stem...4 bumps = Male...Uneven(5 bumps = Female)...Is this right?


yeah... thats sorta the idea we are toying with right now... got any input from your girls??



mygirls said:


> dude you are the man. i bet thats my fucking problem. this is the first time with the smaller pots. i did not have this problem in my 19 gallon pots.


so do you think that maybe possibly the smooth stem could be an indication of root issues like root binding or running out of growth space?? that seems to fit almost every situation i can remember... anytime my girls have outgrown their pots, and now due to rootbind, they have had/do have smooth stems.. only 1 of my girls now does she but is in the largest "pot" i am using and is by herself... hell that would be a break through in and of itself... if you could tell how healthy your roots are by the stem like that... which also would tell you wether its male/female.. well damn that would be cool shit for sure.. 



tilemaster said:


> Morning boyz...hell ya seein the 6th week swell for sure..even more vert growth..and sideways calyx swell. def filling in day by day...very exciting shit


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

sorry.. i hit submit before i responded to your post TM.. i do that shit a lot..


thats awesome your girls are still swellin up like that!! isnt it cool to watch.. exciting as hell for sure!! the more they swell up the more i swell.... i need to take some new pics for you guys sometime...


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 2, 2009)

Well sampson....I have 1 strain that is round and smooth... and 2 that have 4 sides...One of them is a weirdo...I think he must be an autoflowering strain...I had never heard of them, but its flowering under 18 hours?

I wouldn't take my plants as a definate example...I might not be counting it right...I also don't know anything about the seed they came from except they came back during the start of the afganistan war. Here is a pic of both...I don't know if you can count


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

my new grow plan idk


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

that looks all good bro, but i would maybe position the two 1000wtter's to over lap the light of the 6oo wtt.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks straight...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> Well sampson....I have 1 strain that is round and smooth... and 2 that have 4 sides...One of them is a weirdo...I think he must be an autoflowering strain...I had never heard of them, but its flowering under 18 hours?
> 
> I wouldn't take my plants as a definate example...I might not be counting it right...I also don't know anything about the seed they came from except they came back during the start of the afganistan war. Here is a pic of both...I don't know if you can count


maybe its just strain to strain or something.. so many variations of the same plant... who really knows??



tilemaster said:


> my new grow plan idk



looks good.. should be damn fine to flower in... and pullin that cool air like that to cool the lights will help greatly.. i'd go with a 6" hole for the floor intake... more air is always better... plus we all know how much heat issues suck...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

oh and i agree with MG about overlapping the 600 with the 1000's...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

so wut like tighten up my grouping but keep it in the middle?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

im bout to let u guys rock my first youtube grow vid..simple its only a minute long..itll get better link in a min





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMVAJpN7ouc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> my new grow plan idk


 So you gonna ad CO2 set up looks good!!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> im bout to let u guys rock my first youtube grow vid..simple its only a minute long..itll get better link in a min
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck ya buddy!! shit looks awesome!! its way cooler to see the shit on video.. i think i might take one now... it just gives a whole new perspective of how things really are... girls are looking great!! like the set up a lot too!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

_well i have the regulator..from hydrofarm..all i need is a bottle..but with all my fans and a/c i really need an atmospheric controller to optimize everthing..so for now NO..im gonna pump tons of fresh air next grow..to no sealed room yet..._

_[_quote=JACKMAYOFFER;2565472]So you gonna ad CO2 set up looks good!![/quote]


_ Ive got 1 more vid coming in a few minutes..i kinda sound retarded cause at first i start talking..then i have a stoner thought that my camera doesnt have audio..come to find out it does..heehe_




simpsonsampson420 said:


> fuck ya buddy!! shit looks awesome!! its way cooler to see the shit on video.. i think i might take one now... it just gives a whole new perspective of how things really are... girls are looking great!! like the set up a lot too!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_lpsdSsU0s


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> im bout to let u guys rock my first youtube grow vid..simple its only a minute long..itll get better link in a min
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck ya bro nice video and sick ass buds also. its samys turn to make a video. i just updated my outdoor grow thread with a video.

agin very nice and clean setup bro. very nice.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_lpsdSsU0s


very nice when you can talk and show.  fucking mites. they are hell.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

yes i sorta wuz talking to myself till i realized the digi camera has audio...technology...geez..ya im stoked on my lil vids..hehe


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_lpsdSsU0s


very nice videos.. my volume is fucked up on reciever so i couldnt hear you if you did fuck up..



mygirls said:


> fuck ya bro nice video and sick ass buds also. its samys turn to make a video. i just updated my outdoor grow thread with a video.
> 
> agin very nice and clean setup bro. very nice.


ill take a video.. got one already.. just cant get it off my phone onto the computer to get it on youtube!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks bro..guess the vid thing is a whole nother element..im liking it..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn the vid is great. You can really tell how fat they are in the vid rether than a pic. That HDF looks bomb bro. 

Peace


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the Video....I gotta get something with video...$400 camera...LOL...maybe i have an old cell phone around here...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks greenfire..slip..ill try to work on some better 1's ..need a bigger video card..budz are def swelling..heres my veg room as of today


----------



## mygirls (Jun 2, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> I like the Video....I gotta get something with video...$400 camera...LOL...maybe i have an old cell phone around here...


walmart $90.00 and get either the 1GB or 2GB memory card.  the 1GB does over an hour video and the 2GB does over 2 hours.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 2, 2009)

The veg ladies are looking good as well tile. I updated my pics last night check'em out. Pretty good size buds for cfls I'd say. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks GreenFire...ill check ur out here in a sec...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey bro, I just watched you vids, very nice garden you have there. Im thinkin I should do a vid before I harvest.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Lennard (Jun 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thanks GreenFire...ill check ur out here in a sec...


That is fuckin bad ass tile im gonna try and rep you again for makin my fuckin day. Sorry for the vulgar language.


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 3, 2009)

yupper. video does what pictures cannot.

do you actually crawl through that secret hatch everytime? i hope there's a bigger door when you wanna move a lotta stuff around  

girls are looking good. ur 1000-600-1000 chain looked good in the diagram... id say that would cover a good 5' by 12' foot area / footprint.
.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks guys for the kind words..they keep me in the mood to make more pics vids...and yes Gambler i do crawl thro that everytime.. its actually wide enough to get most items in or out. including my H20 heater if it failed. but damn it suks. thats part of the injustice of my room. all in due time brother... i measured the new area out not quite as big as i wanted. but itll be roughtly 11x11 with a bigger door..so it sounds like my idea for lighting will give me ample room to move around..and for expansion down the road. i will make sure to make a bigger door too!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thanks guys for the kind words..they keep me in the mood to make more pics vids...and yes Gambler i do crawl thro that everytime.. its actually wide enough to get most items in or out. including my H20 heater if it failed. but damn it suks. thats part of the injustice of my room. all in due time brother... i measured the new area out not quite as big as i wanted. but itll be roughtly 11x11 with a bigger door..so it sounds like my idea for lighting will give me ample room to move around..and for expansion down the road. i will make sure to make a bigger door too!



i feel ya on that door bro... for sure.. when my grow room was in my basement i built a false wall with a door.. well my foundation is so fucked down there it ended up not opening all the way... had a 2 ft gap to get through.. could get shit in and out.. but it wasnt easy... it was just enough to get it done...

new plan sounds good... just keeps getting better and more refined.. it seems like not only is there a learning curve with growing itself, but a decent learning curve on building grow rooms too.. it seems theres a pretty large trial and error curve for gettin everything right... isnt it nice knowing what you need to fix and know how its gonna get fixed...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

ya ur right for sure on the building a large op learning curve..sure does take trial and error to get it right


----------



## mygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya ur right for sure on the building a large op learning curve..sure does take trial and error to get it right


 not really, ok well not for me. im mean if you can have a room as close to the outdoors as possible. fresh air and air flow is the key. me being able to have a window that's wide open for the sun to beam in and all that fresh air with the two 20" box fans moving that air around, id say that's pretty dam close,just need more of the natural sun to go with the 1000wt hps.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

ya i feel u MG..must be nice having those windows for access...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya i feel u MG..must be nice having those windows for access...


 ya but its the access for the thives to get in. when i get to my big flower room im going to build me another box to cover my window. i'llstillhave the freash air flow i just won't get the sun plus you won't be able to come in threw the window.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

im sure if some1 attempted this feat you'd have something lined up for em..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> im sure if some1 attempted this feat you'd have something lined up for em..


 this is very true, but if i can try to prevent that from happening its WAY better for ME.  and the sorry son of a bitch that would of tried cuz you can see buds and light comeing out the window. LOL 


OUT OF SITE OUT OF MIND


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

mygirls said:


> this is very true, but if i can try to prevent that from happening its WAY better for ME.  and the sorry son of a bitch that would of tried cuz you can see buds and light comeing out the window. LOL
> 
> 
> OUT OF SITE OUT OF MIND


My friend showed me a site with all kinds of sneaky security devices...One was a sneaky camera with a motion detector on it...I am going to look into one in a couple months. It snaps a photo and can send it to a phone I guess....The best I can do is keep someone at home all the time.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

slippery said:


> My friend showed me a site with all kinds of sneaky security devices...One was a sneaky camera with a motion detector on it...I am going to look into one in a couple months. It snaps a photo and can send it to a phone I guess....The best I can do is keep someone at home all the time.


i have left my home for 9 days with plants 6weeks in flower with my room setup like that with light and plants being seen and just luck i believe is why i didn't get robbed. i do have a cheap security camera that does hook up to a recorder, but fuck if i can figure it out. at least i can see whats going on outside and it does have an alarm on itso if some one come in day or night i know.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

mygirls said:


> i have left my home for 9 days with plants 6weeks in flower with my room setup like that with light and plants being seen and just luck i believe is why i didn't get robbed. i do have a cheap security camera that does hook up to a recorder, but fuck if i can figure it out. at least i can see whats going on outside and it does have an alarm on itso if some one come in day or night i know.



The alarm is invaluable...I got kinda the same thing


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ya I'm gonna get me a Rotweiler feed him steak and he'll only like me fo sho. Getting so many patients gonna need a warehouse.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> The alarm is invaluable...I got kinda the same thing


 its just a little 5"black and white FIRST ALERT. it does the job telli get my new system.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Ya I'm gonna get me a Rotweiler feed him steak and he'll only like me fo sho. Getting so many patients gonna need a warehouse.


Yeah...the hardest part is to get them through the doc....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

i got 2 pits and a rot/shepard mix... a mossberg 12 gauage... security lights on all 4 sides of the house at night.. and alarm the notifys my cell phone... and all my lower floor windows are nailed shut except the front ones that face the street.. there is only one way in and one way out... i learned the first time my place got broke into...


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i got 2 pits and a rot/shepard mix... a mossberg 12 gauage... security lights on all 4 sides of the house at night.. and alarm the notifys my cell phone... and all my lower floor windows are nailed shut except the front ones that face the street.. there is only one way in and one way out... i learned the first time my place got broke into...


I got one way in and one way out to...I have a great window in there...but instead of using it...I plyboarded it to the wall and wrapped plastic over it.

Jackers better bring a saw...And i screwed the window shut....If i get jacked they will have to come through the house.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

simpson sampson 420 said:


> i got 2 pits and a rot/Shepard mix... a mossberg 12 gauge... security lights on all 4 sides of the house at night.. and alarm the notifys my cell phone... and all my lower floor windows are nailed shut except the front ones that face the street.. there is only one way in and one way out... i learned the first time my place got broke into...


 hey bro now is what you do is get a outlet plug in that screws into a light fixture remove one light or both and screw the plug into the socket. now run an extension cord from that into your house put alight on that end so when some one comes in the motion sensor will set the light off in the house. this is for motion sensor lights.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

mygirls said:


> hey bro now is what you do is get a outlet plug in that screws into a light fixture remove one light or both and screw the plug into the socket. now run an extension cord from that into your house put alight on that end so when some one comes in the motion sensor will set the light off in the house. this is for motion sensor lights.



Good idea...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

damn good idea bro! ill can set up a few lights that way and just up plug them when i am home at night...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> damn good idea bro! ill can set up a few lights that way and just up plug them when i am home at night...


 now if you can put that light in your bedroom so that when you are a sleep if some one enters your yard then the bright light in your face will wake you , grab the old mosburg and intersept.  they won't even know cuz no lights came on outside. he he he he he


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

i do sleep with the shot gun by me... im moving my bedroom down stairs.. assuming that is my brother and his gf dont split and he doesnt move in.. so between the light coming on and the dogs going crazy ill wake up ready to take something out... be it an intruder or a racoon.. somethings going down...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

okay this security thing is a great topic.. I hypthectically have a 7.62 x 39mm semi auto w. 100round drum plus a 9mm w/ 30rounders..so good luck...gotta love my state laws regarding the guns.. but i would like this video montering sys inside my op so if im gone i can moniter via cell phone...thats ingenious for anxienty. i agree that there should aways be a caregiver in near proximity..but emergencies call and this seems like a wonderful idea..

slip..so ur boarded window is in the op..wuts ur intake again? and ur runnin a/c....dude if this is so the case..you need to watch that K2 youtube 'how to grow vid' watch part 1, theres like 8 parts..its the 1 with a long blonde haired UK dude settn up shop..n e ways it shows how to do a window proud..i even thought about installing a door with a window in my garage for this very reason... ill explain real quick: you make a particle board box around the window from inside..you buy fancy blinds from ikea or bed and bath..you mount blinds and secure them so they dont sway..you leave window open 1/4'' just a lil...and secure window not to move from that posistion, with window security hardware... you line particle board box with say , gunn padding stapled up..then you silicone and screw this to your door or around the casing of window...router a 6'' round hole into center of your box..intall a 6'' flange..and blam pull your intake from her via flex and fan. just a stoner revelation. I smoked a piece of microwaved big bud and hdf..both smelless and tasteless this way..but im way stoned

Check the new vid..3rd link after kiss assers


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> okay this security thing is a great topic.. I hypthectically have a 7.62 x 39mm semi auto w. 100round drum plus a 9mm w/ 30rounders..so good luck...gotta love my state laws regarding the guns.. but i would like this video montering sys inside my op so if im gone i can moniter via cell phone...thats ingenious for anxienty. i agree that there should aways be a caregiver in near proximity..but emergencies call and this seems like a wonderful idea..
> 
> slip..so ur boarded window is in the op..wuts ur intake again? and ur runnin a/c....dude if this is so the case..you need to watch that K2 youtube 'how to grow vid' watch part 1, theres like 8 parts..its the 1 with a long blonde haired UK dude settn up shop..n e ways it shows how to do a window proud..i even thought about installing a door with a window in my garage for this very reason... ill explain real quick: you make a particle board box around the window from inside..you buy fancy blinds from ikea or bed and bath..you mount blinds and secure them so they dont sway..you leave window open 1/4'' just a lil...and secure window not to move from that posistion, with window security hardware... you line particle board box with say , gunn padding stapled up..then you silicone and screw this to your door or around the casing of window...router a 6'' round hole into center of your box..intall a 6'' flange..and blam pull your intake from her via flex and fan. just a stoner revelation. I smoked a piece of microwaved big bud and hdf..both smelless and tasteless this way..but im way stoned
> 
> Check the new vid..3rd link after kiss assers



I saw that vid and thought about that...Im venting from in the house (intake...on the other side of the vent is a giant swamp cooler...Which hasn't been needed, I have an 8 inch can fan that sounds like a huricane to hook inline to the light (soon to be lights)...Im gonna chain them kinda like you did...im going with a pattern of a 4 on a dice..Then im venting out the roof (exhaust)....

If I was going to get sneak attacked by jackers it would probbaly been that window...

I open the door of the room at night till I get everything vented....I have no more cash to spend on my grow unless it nessasarry. It will be good to get properly funded...

Your right my room is perfect for that boxed setup....Did you see he runs 2 hps and 1 metal halide in that....Ever tried any of that?


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

TM...Great Vid....Excellent looking room....I need to get some video soon


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

naw i didnt realize he runs the mh in the loop..but it makes sense since he vegged in that room 2.. mh def way to go with veg..i have hands on eye ball experience with my boyz mh veg op..and its pimp..way better than hps thro veg..but thats were the buck stops..hps all the way for budding if u ask me


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> naw i didnt realize he runs the mh in the loop..but it makes sense since he vegged in that room 2.. mh def way to go with veg..i have hands on eye ball experience with my boyz mh veg op..and its pimp..way better than hps thro veg..but thats were the buck stops..hps all the way for budding if u ask me



Me too...Im going with 4 600s...in the near future....The room is 11x7 with 8 foot celing...Maybe i should get a thousand watt?....If i get 600s I will keep wanting the 1000s...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

very true indeed..i felt the same way till i picked my 1000watter up...every1 says 6 is more effcient..my 1000watter is twice the bulb almost... its a st8 donkey dick


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> very true indeed..i felt the same way till i picked my 1000watter up...every1 says 6 is more effcient..my 1000watter is twice the bulb almost... its a st8 donkey dick


 If you can keep em cool 1000's will put money in your pocket fo sho. Really what it comes down to is do you want 3 inch nugs or 6 to 10.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

i do like $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 3, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> If you can keep em cool 1000's will put money in your pocket fo sho. Really what it comes down to is do you want 3 inch nugs or 6 to 10.


i think the biggest factor is usually just how much juice you want to draw. and whether or not the areas footprint is a limiting factor... or if ur gonna be growing enuf to justify the larger light... or your style of growing requires greater depth... or if initial cost is a major concern since several 600's initially cost more than fewer 1000's ...

don't mind me... im just stoned.  and stating the obvious.
.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

wut u smoking on today gambler...bet ur jars nice and full..fker


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

i was going to go with more 600's at first... but i know i would want 1000's... so 4-1000's it is... im gettin so close to that time.... im hoping i can control the heat... its a small space for that many watts... but it'll be worth all the struggle to control the heat if i get the returns i am thinkin!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

well and u saw jack me offs 4x1000watter setup..fucking clean love identicle multiple hoods..love some of his electrical ideas too..basically hes runnin less amps then me right now with double the lighting..half the bill. genius.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> well and u saw jack me offs 4x1000watter setup..fucking clean love identicle multiple hoods..love some of his electrical ideas too..basically hes runnin less amps then me right now with double the lighting..half the bill. genius.



I haven't seen that...I am sure...I am gonna get a thousand watt instead of a 600....


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thanks guys for the kind words..they keep me in the mood to make more pics vids...and yes Gambler i do crawl thro that everytime.. its actually wide enough to get most items in or out. including my H20 heater if it failed. but damn it suks. thats part of the injustice of my room. all in due time brother... i measured the new area out not quite as big as i wanted. but itll be roughtly 11x11 with a bigger door..so it sounds like my idea for lighting will give me ample room to move around..and for expansion down the road. i will make sure to make a bigger door too!


ya, i'd just fill it up along the back wall... so you'll have good reflection there and along the sides... and do like 5' by 11' footprint... with plenty of room in front... just make sure you get a 3' watering wand.

(EDIT: "what u ben smok'in?" i've got durban poison, white russian, and mr. nice (g13xhp) right now. i tend to just smoke the pure indica crossed mr. nice... i'm already high strung enough that i don't usually need any sativa.)
.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

yes this sounds good to me..i agree make the footprint area against the back wall and highly reflective..then all that extra space will allow a nice table and chair..so i can smoke my blunts with my girls w. out cramping my style..feet up on the table..and i will be able to expand if the time comes. i need to get on this wand thing..im a tile guy so i have a billion and 1 water pumps for my wet saws..so connect that to tubing..then to the wand i gather? 

i envy ur selection..but hopefully i will have my own share of constant jars soon enough...keep it puffn tought TM


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey man... checked ur 3rd vid. i know you got lots of changes in the loop... but i just wanted to mention ur canopy height... the plants look good but the height is all over the place (it seems)... get those lower plants up off the ground if need be (use other containers, boxes, stands, milk crates...) and kinda 'suck it all in'. it looks like ur kinda runnin in 3 different spots under the 3 different lights... rather than one area. try to get the tops of all plants with'in 18" of the bulb. less mountains... more sea of green. you prolly started the plants at different times and such... so i'm sure things would look different under a new setup.

"i need to get on this wand thing..im a tile guy so i have a billion and 1 water pumps for my wet saws..so connect that to tubing..then to the wand i gather?"

ya, i prefer to connect a garden hose to the pump (300gph or higher)... then you have a nice selection of store bought wands to choose from.
.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

ur right..they are all over..and ive been lazy with that aspect getting the canopy hieght leveled out..not to long to go..i might prop the lil blueberry and heavy duty fruity up a lil..but that it...next run everything will be put in at the exact time..so it shouldnt look like a rollercoaster..

perfect that makes sense..im going to route a hose of my laundry machine with a T and shutoff...to my rez area..then hook a sumbersible w. a shut off to a hose and wand..genius..thanks for the tip..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ur right..they are all over..and ive been lazy with that aspect getting the canopy hieght leveled out..not to long to go..i might prop the lil blueberry and heavy duty fruity up a lil..but that it...next run everything will be put in at the exact time..so it shouldnt look like a rollercoaster..
> 
> perfect that makes sense..im going to route a hose of my laundry machine with a T and shutoff...to my rez area..then hook a sumbersible w. a shut off to a hose and wand..genius..thanks for the tip..



im with you on the perfect next grow and being kinda lazy on this one.. as much as i care about this grow im just ready for it to be done so i can do things right... super crop to keep a nice canopy... actually have only 1 plant per pot... start using my ebb and flow... just to have everything in order... 

i know i wont have the room to smoke a blunt with my legs up... so youll have to smoke one for me.. or two.. or 100.. whereever you wanna stop...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 3, 2009)

wow so I know I am late on the security issue, ya I hate when I'm at work and no one is at the house ya know. I mean I got pits but normally they stay outside when I'm not home. Deffinately live in the suburbs so fence isn't around whole house. Shit if they try and jump the back fence without knowing I'm sure as soon as they step foot down they will be trying to jump back over. My dogs go nuts over anything that steps near the fence. Shits funny when we first moved the neighbors were all freaked the hell out and then they saw the dogs walking and were like are those the same dogs???? They are so much nicer when they are out I don't get it? I was like ya pits are super territorial they are fine out side of their territory but you come into theirs being unwelcomed your gonna leave with some bites and maybe some broken bones lol. Wow just realized how baked I am hahaha. 

Peace


----------



## mygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ur right..they are all over..and ive been lazy with that aspect getting the canopy hieght leveled out..not to long to go..i might prop the lil blueberry and heavy duty fruity up a lil..but that it...next run everything will be put in at the exact time..so it shouldnt look like a rollercoaster..
> 
> perfect that makes sense..im going to route a hose of my laundry machine with a T and shutoff...to my rez area..then hook a sumbersible w. a shut off to a hose and wand..genius..thanks for the tip..


 i personaly haven't had any problems with uneven canopy hight.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Let's compare MT nugs. Have you finished your product? I can't really be bothered to wade through 65 pages.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

no.. he has a week or 2 left before he cuts.. same as me and slip...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

thanx for stoppn by motorboater..u got a journal up yet..if so direct me...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

_fuck i feel like my birthdays coming...[_quote=simpsonsampson420;2571830]no.. he has a week or 2 left before he cuts.. same as me and slip...[/quote]


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

so TM.. if the digi camera i use has enough memory on it, you want a full tour of the grow room, or just some porn??


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

it feels like xmas when i was a kid... just full of fuckin anticipation... gotta leave brownies out for the weed fairy the night before


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

hell ya ill take the virtual tour and some porn please..tell u wut ..thatll motivate me to step my memory card up..i was watchn the DaGamblers tour..5min long..music and graphics..fuck ya..im on it like my pit on pussy..chomp chomp chomp. edit : i like MG's vids 2..cant leave u out bro


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

ill make it nice.. cant promise music and graphics.. but itll be a good vid... definatly a motivator...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 3, 2009)

i found this .gif file pic that had me rolling i dont know if itll post right>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mygirls (Jun 4, 2009)

mornning guys how the vid comeing. I WANT AUDIO DAMIT.......lol


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Day 50


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

damn bro them look fucking GOOD!! i will trade you 2 of my crystale for 1 of your HB and 1 WW... LOL tryin to trade buds like they are baseball cards... they do look really good bro.. cant wait to see what you yield and the final report on them


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Dude SS after viewin ur vid..i dont think im anything close to ur girls in yield..u got some huge colas..but ill say between 10 and 16 zips..im hoping..hard to gauge on first run in 2years..plus i put them in a different times..wrong containier..uneven canopy...all good as we know it all starts over way better next run.. i also got the thumbs up to run up to 30 legit. i could do them all in the bud room..or i could keep some suspended in veg and throw them in every few weeks for the perpetualness (not sure if thats a word)...ne ways SS how many ladies are u running in that vid..looks like a bunch 12-20?


----------



## mygirls (Jun 5, 2009)

you both have some nice looking girls, but they be looking more like donkeys to me with them BIG o DONKEY DICK COLAS....................LOL


----------



## mygirls (Jun 5, 2009)

hey you silly fuckersi forgotto tell yall,that walmat has in the house hold department 10 gallon rope handle pot for $ 5 .89 each. not sure what size you have or want to go to but i bought 6 of them. im going to goto 10 gallons not the 19's. just thought i'd let you now.


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking good I liked your video keep up the good work


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn....Your plants look excelent...Do you think you will be done on the 8 week mark?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm somewhere right around there which would be the 15th..maybe a week longer tops...ill start flushing next week m-friday somewhere in there...

thanks MG..slip..smokey


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 5, 2009)

wow looking great over there Tile. I harvested my GWS last night she finished her 9th week flowering. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

did u sample the great white yet..that shit looked pimp bro..


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thanx for stoppn by motorboater..u got a journal up yet..if so direct me...


Nah, no growing right now. I'm medical, but not living in a good spot to do it right now.

I'm hoping to start one up once the program is expanded to 14 plants, which should hopefully be next legislative session. I was talking to the head of MT NORML, and he was pretty optimistic that it could be passed. It was deadlocked 8-8 last time.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

SB326? ya bro suks..fuks republicans thrown the towel in on us.. u know john malstrom? hmmm. wanst it 6mature 8 immature that failed the legislature..? n e which way i have 4 patients..so my #s are up...and my girlfriend is my caregiver...possiblities still there ..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

hey bro, nice pics!! noticed the tape measure  I think I see some thinset on the tip !!  LOL..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

man its been sooo slow Doc..i did a small remodel...not really worth my time..i bought a sack with the money and a few groceries, so diapers for the kid...and that wuz it ...i havent set any tile other than that for like 4 months..i have 3 dewalt wet saws..i c the pawn shop coming..no i hope not tho..just hoping i can get my quota and im doing thiings way better next go round..so i dont have to trip finacially.. Hows ur day Doc


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> SB326? ya bro suks..fuks republicans thrown the towel in on us.. u know john malstrom? hmmm. wanst it 6mature 8 immature that failed the legislature..? n e which way i have 4 patients..so my #s are up...and my girlfriend is my caregiver...possiblities still there ..


I talked to the NORML people via email, and Tom Daubert from MTPFU. Yeah, I think that it was 6 mature, 8 immature. 

I actually just noticed that there is a medical club opening up in Billings. Interesting. There is another one in Livingston, too.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

my partner runs the livingston 1...should say friend..not buisness partners or nothing..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

i hope you still hit the mark bro.. im pullin for you.. i know you have at least a pound to count on.. im hoping you still pull another qp from the addition of that other 1000w.. i answered this it in my thread to... but i have about 20 girls total.. 10 significant girls, 5 i cant bitch about, and 5 runts... i mainly show off about 7 of the girls... only because they are the easiest to get too... i'll make sure to show off each plant when i harvest and get some good shots to show them off... im really surprised they have done as well as they have since the 20 of them are split between 5 pots...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey TM....we in the same boat man...times is harsh, can't buy sacs like I used too....when I dont smoke, my joints start to hurt... sorry to hear times are hard man....good karma should be due for you soon bro, keep that head up!! I'm thinking of looking for a PT job, something easy like security at a mall or something..LOL that and just grow some meds.... doesn't that sound nice now


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

ya bro..im feeln u doc..i w/ this economic shit i cant seem to find work..and i feel if i could get this all hammered out i could make more potentially at home with the fam..and the girls..U know..but i feel u i hate being tight..no bud today..just rez and that runnin low..suks..keepn my head up..and i hope things work for u..

SS..i wuz right on the 20 huh..guess im a good guesser..ya man i hope i hit the mark u mentioned..i should be alright..and i think this 1st run in the new place has taught me alot..same with this site..so im grateful and the next 1 i should hit .5grams per watt with more plants ...and that would be plenty..so im good....just want to get there quick.. u know the feeling im sure..


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

heard the Livingston dispensary runs with $315/oz, but I heard it 8 months ago... Def. more expensive than street prices.

you could always become a plumber  steady profession


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 5, 2009)

naw no samples lol. I'm making my self wait to get the fully cured effect. Trying to teach myself patience lol. I still got two plants to stare at so it shouldn't be to hard. Its harder for me when I cut all down at the same time cause then I have no more plants to stare at so I stare at the weed and then I want to smoke it lol. Anyways your buds are look delicious bro. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

250z all day long when the availablity is there..hes got like 200going..most ready when mine our in 2 weeks..so for a solid month it stays steady..then it get gay..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

im working on my patience right along with u GreenFire..having a hard time not taking early samples.. least when i chop all..ill still have girls in veg so hopefully thatll keep my hands of my hanging budz im excited to see the final cured GWS..that shit is exclusive


greenfirekilla420 said:


> naw no samples lol. I'm making my self wait to get the fully cured effect. Trying to teach myself patience lol. I still got two plants to stare at so it shouldn't be to hard. Its harder for me when I cut all down at the same time cause then I have no more plants to stare at so I stare at the weed and then I want to smoke it lol. Anyways your buds are look delicious bro.
> 
> Peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

MB, how much an oz. goes for where you at? street price? ours is $400. give or take....it gets complicating here though  you gotta know somebody to get the good stuff.....if not you get crap weed thats why tourists and visitors are not impressed with what we got...believe me though, we got good shit! It comes from Cali believe it or not..... conditions prime here but too hard to grow .... leo's always on our ass also the rippers


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 250z all day long when the availablity is there..


Hmmm, not bad. Could be better, but it's a dispensary so they still need to make theres I guess.

I should check em' out one of these days.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> MB, how much an oz. goes for where you at? street price? ours is $400. give or take....it gets complicating here though  you gotta know somebody to get the good stuff.....if not you get crap weed thats why tourists and visitors are not impressed with what we got...believe me though, we got good shit! It comes from Cali believe it or not..... conditions prime here but too hard to grow .... leo's always on our ass also the rippers


Anywhere from $212 to $350 for headies. Like you said, depends on who you know, the season, if they're a bulk person, etc. Prices are jumping up quite a bit since people are between harvests. 

I've always wanted to find some stuff in Kona, but I never tried when I was there.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 5, 2009)

I know I can't wait to see what it will do in a bigger scale grow. I'm gonna have to order more of these seeds. 

Street price of oz some chronic not even close to as good as what we grow here where I live is an easy 400 to 450 an oz. I had some dude last year try and sell me an 8th for 95 dollars. I was like your insane bro I'll go through that in a day easy. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

damn i wish i could off my lil elb for 4 per O..that would set me st8..maybe i need to take a drive to Oklamhoma..nah im happy with 4k elb.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

I am green with envy when I hear the prices you guys get herb at... we don't even got a dispensary here in the state..sucks!! they hassle med card holders too...

kona got good stuff..... heres a tip, if anyone visits the islands and trying to score weed, don't let the locals hustle you... let them make sure you know your weed!

a few locals make careers out of ripping the visitors and make us look really bad.... they get oregano and glue and make tight nugs and put them in sealed bags....looks for real!! yeah man, kona got good stuff


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> damn i wish i could off my lil elb for 4 per O..that would set me st8..maybe i need to take a drive to Oklamhoma..nah im happy with 4k elb.


dude if its great quality, do em for $300

But youre also having to provide for patients, so I can understand the situation


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

yaa its all up in the air right now..id been giving my patients bomb outdoor from OR..used to get it for 28 30 ..turn for 4..its all fucked till oct..suks..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya bro..im feeln u doc..i w/ this economic shit i cant seem to find work..and i feel if i could get this all hammered out i could make more potentially at home with the fam..and the girls..U know..but i feel u i hate being tight..no bud today..just rez and that runnin low..suks..keepn my head up..and i hope things work for u..
> 
> SS..i wuz right on the 20 huh..guess im a good guesser..ya man i hope i hit the mark u mentioned..i should be alright..and i think this 1st run in the new place has taught me alot..same with this site..so im grateful and the next 1 i should hit .5grams per watt with more plants ...and that would be plenty..so im good....just want to get there quick.. u know the feeling im sure..


damn good guess.. lol you'll see things GREATLY improve on your next harvest.. then the harvest after that... and so on.. the more you know the more you can fine tune... this right now is the hardest part.. just getting a stable environment to grow in... a consistant one that you dont have to worry about... we'll get there brotha.. 


tilemaster said:


> damn i wish i could off my lil elb for 4 per O..that would set me st8..maybe i need to take a drive to Oklamhoma..nah im happy with 4k elb.





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> MB, how much an oz. goes for where you at? street price? ours is $400. give or take....it gets complicating here though  you gotta know somebody to get the good stuff.....if not you get crap weed thats why tourists and visitors are not impressed with what we got...believe me though, we got good shit! It comes from Cali believe it or not..... conditions prime here but too hard to grow .... leo's always on our ass also the rippers


$1100 a 1/4 lb for the good.. $300 a oz if you know the right people... but mostly $350 an oz.. sometimes there is some super funk that goes for $400 an oz.. but its rare..



tilemaster said:


> yaa its all up in the air right now..id been giving my patients bomb outdoor from OR..used to get it for 28 30 ..turn for 4..its all fucked till oct..suks..


$400 an oz is $6400 a lb.. that would be REAL REAL straight.. that would mean id only need 3/4 of the crop i would normally need and would have a ton of smoke for myself!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> $400 an oz is $6400 a lb.. that would be REAL REAL straight.. that would mean id only need 3/4 of the crop i would normally need and would have a ton of smoke for myself!


 
wouldn't that be the life LOL


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> yaa its all up in the air right now..id been giving my patients bomb outdoor from OR..used to get it for 28 30 ..turn for 4..its all fucked till oct..suks..


was it as good as those strains I put up pictures of on my photobucket?

If so, that's an amazing deal.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

THiis is all fictional hypothectical and not true ooohhh much better no dis intended MB..im sure urs wuz top notch..im from norcal born and raised..near humbolt ukiah and mendo..i know bomb when i seee it..every1 here for the most part hates on outdoor..cause they claim with fine tunin and co2 indoor ops are way more controlled..i dont share the same setiment. my boy does things real big out in OR..hes pulln wut im pullin off ea of his plants.. but he runs the bomb..purple eurkle..many names for this like grapeape..GDP or closly related shit...POG pot of gold..mighty tighty..PK ...list goes forever..some of the best outdoor i ever seen.he plays with big #'s so in OR and norC its usually 28-3 at the end of distru season like now..in late oct early nov..ive seen him trippn wen no1 hittn him up....seen it go for as low as 1750 for mulitples at those moments


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

kiss-assTHANKS FOR PLUGGING THE OUTDOOR GUYS TM!! MUCH APPRECIATED..... rep coming your way when possible again


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

damn TM, that is too sick to comprehend.

ive seen people pulling 42 for trainwreck and like fortyfive for grape ape (assure you its not as good as that OR stuff, too)


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

im hoping the prices stay high in this sector personally


----------



## motorboater (Jun 5, 2009)

haha yeah i hear ya


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

the market doesnt flucuate here at all.. so im good... 4200 a lb...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

shit if it wasnt such a drive SS....

anyway i picked up a zip of my boyz shit and visited my bigger clones ill be picking up...hes not going to have the 30 ready..he has them but his flowering girls are coming down soon...so after he fills up his room Im taking whats left. He said 10-15 for sure. Kinda suks but I had a back up.

My other friend who just got his card couple months back, has never grown a thing in his life. a fellow tile setter and good family friend. So I set my turkey ass friend up in the right direction. Ghetto Cfl..but 1000w on the way..and he has the room for a legendary grow. So Im glad to have influenced him. I took some clones of the 9 im running now a month and a half ago. I also gave him a random bag seed female 1month old. and showed him, (I did the work) how to super crop and lst / top and here are the results. There is also a HDF clone I rooted in dirt off a 2in cutting. Now she is a mama . We built a small cloner..and have successfully cloned the bag seed large bush female..and 2 big bud clones are in there..off a additional big bud clone I cloned off wut im runnin in my bubbler. Hope this all makes sense..Also like 20 Purple Kush and Crystal seeds started. So everything in the bubbler is essensially mine..Hope it roots this week and itll return home with me. Heres the setup..enjoy..look at the stalk of the bagseed plant


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> shit if it wasnt such a drive SS....
> 
> anyway i picked up a zip of my boyz shit and visited my bigger clones ill be picking up...hes not going to have the 30 ready..he has them but his flowering girls are coming down soon...so after he fills up his room Im taking whats left. He said 10-15 for sure. Kinda suks but I had a back up.
> 
> My other friend who just got his card couple months back, has never grown a thing in his life. a fellow tile setter and good family friend. So I set my turkey ass friend up in the right direction. Ghetto Cfl..but 1000w on the way..and he has the room for a legendary grow. So Im glad to have influenced him. I took some clones of the 9 im running now a month and a half ago. I also gave him a random bag seed female 1month old. and showed him, (I did the work) how to super crop and lst / top and here are the results. There is also a HDF clone I rooted in dirt off a 2in cutting. Now she is a mama . We built a small cloner..and have successfully cloned the bag seed large bush female..and 2 big bud clones are in there..off a additional big bud clone I cloned off wut im runnin in my bubbler. Hope this all makes sense..Also like 20 Purple Kush and Crystal seeds started. So everything in the bubbler is essensially mine..Hope it roots this week and itll return home with me. Heres the setup..enjoy..look at the stalk of the bagseed plant


damn looks like you are gonna be busy with settin up 2 grows now huh?? that fuckin stem is thick as hell!! damn.. all of them are nice looking girls.. and if you get a decent amount of fems from the PK and CRYS, plus what clones your boy is giving you, plus what clones you are helping you other boy out with... well damn.. thats a lot of plants going at once!! cant wait to see these girls as they get older...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Ya Me too..wish i couldve snapped a pic wen i wuz out at the big setup 2day..My g/f got to come and pruse the outdoor greenhouse and the veg room..she was in desbelief..I looked over the clones i will be getting and there stacked already in like 2 gal containers. And then ill have these assorted things from my other boy. Yeah itll work good this way. shit i got a couple in veg myself too..so now i can shoot from the hip u know TM


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

with all you got going on you'll have a good variety for yourself, and will have plenty of girls to make weight with... it'll be sick to see all the different buds!!

so i was looking at my girls tonight and i think they will be ready.. i think there will only be a few that i need to let go longer... but i am seeing ambering starting in quite a few of them... you still thinkin about an extra week??


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Ya man for sure..i need to get out there and take a few snips and really scope them out ...but i think im seein daily growth..so next week flush and let em go yet another week. so around the 15-20th i guess. have it all done up by the 1st ..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

i think itll just be a day by day thing... thats the hardest part of flowering.. the week or so.. where you try to decide if "today is the day" or not.. i think my vertical growth has tapered off.. and now the buds are just filling in the new growth... i dunno.. its just so hard saying.. im so torn between wanting this to be done and wanting to get every last bit of weight i can... its a struggle...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

thats the hardest part for me too....I have such little patience!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

ya that 9 week shit does wonder for 8 weekers..i need the wieght too bro or id slice em down 2night


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

so you think an extra week on the 8 weeks would be a good idea.. ill make the commitment if you will...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 5, 2009)

wellim pissed off like a mother fucker. what would you do guys. like i said earlier in a post i have been trying to get in touch with my friend that brought the plants to me to finish. i tried calling him 2 weeks ago no resonse from him.i left message after message that i was flushing and going to cut down. its so funny now that its all trimmed up and he calls now.. fucking dick jhead i don'teven want to give him his share. WHAT TO DO ..........................HELP[ ME GUYS IM LOST ON THIS ONE. we allno that trimming that shit up is not fun at all.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

I know it would be for both of us. .. .all of ur plants still have really really green fan leaves..healthy as fuck..same with me..im getting more and more yellow..but growth is still poppn ..ive been taking those lil tiny mental nots about where the calayxs are ea day..and they move daily. i bet ur seein the same thing. i was talking on the phone to yet another homey in cali..im from north of sf.. all my boyz do this shit for a living down there..Hey was sayn he runnin 3 600..ebb trays nothings changed in his habits over the years except 2 things. he ditched rockwool...for coco coir ..and started running his shit 9 weeks.. said huge diff on the 2nd..so im kinda convinced to let the plant wither away towards the end till it looks like a red emerald ..Not to the point its degrading..but i would never leave my shit too long unless i wuz rich and on vacation ..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

hmmm thats funny.. if hes a real bro ..give him almost his share..just almost. then make him committ to trimming a large crop down the road for free other than the constant joint rolling that comes with it


----------



## mygirls (Jun 5, 2009)

give him the leaf maybe LOL. ya i think i'll just give him his shit and never do that again.......................live and learn.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

mygirls said:


> wellim pissed off like a mother fucker. what would you do guys. like i said earlier in a post i have been trying to get in touch with my friend that brought the plants to me to finish. i tried calling him 2 weeks ago no resonse from him.i left message after message that i was flushing and going to cut down. its so funny now that its all trimmed up and he calls now.. fucking dick jhead i don'teven want to give him his share. WHAT TO DO ..........................HELP[ ME GUYS IM LOST ON THIS ONE. we allno that trimming that shit up is not fun at all.


fuck that bro.. he had that shit planned all along.. let his good buddy who knows what he's doing grow, take care of, and manicure his buds, while he is off lolligagging and running around.. FUCK THAT.. im almost pissed about it.. only cause i have plenty of friends who would be like that.. and i know it would piss me off... hell.. if i were you i would keep my "fee" worth.. whatever you think that is... 1/4 of the final weight... 1/2 of it... i dunno... but i wouldnt just give it to him.. at least cold cock the son of a bitch in the eye...  



tilemaster said:


> I know it would be for both of us. .. .all of ur plants still have really really green fan leaves..healthy as fuck..same with me..im getting more and more yellow..but growth is still poppn ..ive been taking those lil tiny mental nots about where the calayxs are ea day..and they move daily. i bet ur seein the same thing. i was talking on the phone to yet another homey in cali..im from north of sf.. all my boyz do this shit for a living down there..Hey was sayn he runnin 3 600..ebb trays nothings changed in his habits over the years except 2 things. he ditched rockwool...for coco coir ..and started running his shit 9 weeks.. said huge diff on the 2nd..so im kinda convinced to let the plant wither away towards the end till it looks like a red emerald ..Not to the point its degrading..but i would never leave my shit too long unless i wuz rich and on vacation ..


yea.. i've been mentally nothing everything so far... like i said seems most vertical growth is done.. and now they are just filling in where their new vertical growth is... those are about the only ones still plumping out now too.. i can tell its the home stretch for sure.. my thing is i would rather sit for 1 day, trim ALL my plants at once.. dry and cure them all at once.. and recieve the $4400 paycheck im hoping to get all at once.. i could stager them.. i'll wait it out with you tho.. said i would... might as wait until they are all ready and do it when they are done then pulling some premies... just wont let anything get passed ripe.. if it needs to come down it'll come down...



mygirls said:


> give him the leaf maybe LOL. ya i think i'll just give him his shit and never do that again.......................live and learn.


living and learning is a good thing.. keeps us evolving as people.. but your buddy needs to learn he cant use people like that.. i just think it was shitty what he did... sorry... i just cant get over it... and its not even me!


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> fuck that bro.. he had that shit planned all along.. let his good buddy who knows what he's doing grow, take care of, and manicure his buds, while he is off lolligagging and running around.. FUCK THAT.. im almost pissed about it.. only cause i have plenty of friends who would be like that.. and i know it would piss me off... hell.. if i were you i would keep my "fee" worth.. whatever you think that is... 1/4 of the final weight... 1/2 of it... i dunno... but i wouldnt just give it to him.. at least cold cock the son of a bitch in the eye...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks bro.i was so mad last night i couldn't sleep just thinkling on what to do. i think when he comes over today im just going to give him the 2 smallest plants WET and tell himto kick rock and fuck off, cuz you don't know this FARMER any more.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Ya ...i feel u... id say smoke a joint MG be4 he get there..break him off his shit..and just give him a shallow smile. Dont get all worked up ..stay professional...and just tell hime some bullshit like u got a job and shit didnt work out..Best way to keep people at bay with out casusing the hater gene in him to come out..which invokes people bumpin there stupid gums..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

mygirls said:


> thanks bro.i was so mad last night i couldn't sleep just thinkling on what to do. i think when he comes over today im just going to give him the 2 smallest plants WET and tell himto kick rock and fuck off, cuz you don't know this FARMER any more.



i would.. let him fend for himself.. figure out how to cure and dry his shit... like i said it pisses me off and i dont have anything to do with it!! i guess its just knowing the time and effort it takes to grow buds like we do, and knowing some asshole taking advantage of a friend and fellow grower like that.. just puts me off... at any rate i see those being as much your plants as they are his.. if not more yours than his.. you did all the hard work bro, you deserve a little bit of payment... i dont blame you if you only give him the smallest plant, tell him the rest died, and then to  off...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Ya ...i feel u... id say smoke a joint MG be4 he get there..break him off his shit..and just give him a shallow smile. Dont get all worked up ..stay professional...and just tell hime some bullshit like u got a job and shit didnt work out..Best way to keep people at bay with out casusing the hater gene in him to come out..which invokes people bumpin there stupid gums..




yeah.. your prolly closer to right than i am.. im a vengefull person tho.. i hold grudges bad.. if you fuck me over or take advantage of me your black listed forever... there are some people i know that i truley wouldnt piss on if they were on fire...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

oh.. good morning guys! how are we all doing today..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i would.. let him fend for himself.. figure out how to cure and dry his shit... like i said it pisses me off and i dont have anything to do with it!! i guess its just knowing the time and effort it takes to grow buds like we do, and knowing some asshole taking advantage of a friend and fellow grower like that.. just puts me off... at any rate i see those being as much your plants as they are his.. if not more yours than his.. you did all the hard work bro, you deserve a little bit of payment... i dont blame you if you only give him the smallest plant, tell him the rest died, and then to  off...


yuo no thats exactly whet it is. he has never been able to finish his grow for some reasons or another, moveing, or just can't wait, parents comeing into town. he has no fucking clue on what to do. LOL
yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hell bro im great after i smoke. and i havn't had a hit yet. or coffee


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

you can chose to take the high road or the low road.. and usually i try to take the high road... like i said im vengeful and hold a grudge.. but usually the people who do shit to me to put me off arent ever around me again... but believe me, if given the chance, ill take that low road sometimes..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> you can chose to take the high road or the low road.. and usually i try to take the high road... like i said im vengeful and hold a grudge.. but usually the people who do shit to me to put me off arent ever around me again... but believe me, if given the chance, ill take that low road sometimes..


 oh im a lowwwwwwwwwwwwwww mother fucker if you fuck me over. id rather see your ass in jail NOT mine..... LOL it sucks when i start thinking like that, but hey i can't grow from in jail.....LOL hell maybe i'll just get sick and on him when he gets here.... LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

oh i feel u ss420 ..the way i talk about the low rode..and bein as slick as possible..i dont fair well..im a road rage..hole punchn in the walls motherfucker..people used to call me crazy D.. scrappn motherfucker a few years back.. now im hittn 30 and got the family..still road rage like a mother tho..but last scrap i was in was like last winter..i held this guys head outside the bar , after i beat that ass up against a tire and rim and kneed him in the face till he was limp. oVer a drunk conversasion. let him go..dashed through a quarter mile of scrubs..fell in a river..lost my shoes..looked back and the police and fire department..medics where there in the bar parking lot in force. I knew i fked the guy up..but geez i was trippn for like 1 month thinking this assualt would catcah up with me.. im tryn to chill on that shit.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

mygirls said:


> oh im a lowwwwwwwwwwwwwww mother fucker if you fuck me over. id rather see your ass in jail NOT mine..... LOL it sucks when i start thinking like that, but hey i can't grow from in jail.....LOL hell maybe i'll just get sick and on him when he gets here.... LOL



as bad as it sounds you have to look out for number one all the time.. especially when doing what we do... the time and the effort alone make it that way.. not including the million other things that come along with it.. gotta be selfish as a grower like that.. not a damn thing wrong with it...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Good morning brothers...fucking rained all night..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> oh i feel u ss420 ..the way i talk about the low rode..and bein as slick as possible..i dont fair well..im a road rage..hole punchn in the walls motherfucker..people used to call me crazy D.. scrappn motherfucker a few years back.. now im hittn 30 and got the family..still road rage like a mother tho..but last scrap i was in was like last winter..i held this guys head outside the bar , after i beat that ass up against a tire and rim and kneed him in the face till he was limp. oVer a drunk conversasion. let him go..dashed through a quarter mile of scrubs..fell in a river..lost my shoes..looked back and the police and fire department..medics where there in the bar parking lot in force. I knew i fked the guy up..but geez i was trippn for like 1 month thinking this assualt would catcah up with me.. im tryn to chill on that shit.




damn.. sounds like a hell of a night bro! that dude prolly deserved every bit of it... i dont think the "drunk" excuse is a good one.. granted i am a lot mouthier when i am drunk.. but if i spout off and get an ass beating i deserved it..
i agree there is a time to stop the ass kicking bar fighting mentality tho.. especially as you get older and have a family and shit... you dont need to have your kids wondering why daddys in jail for a fight.. thats no good.. but it just means you have to get more creative in your get backs...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

i dont mind when it storms at night as long as it breaks in the morning and turns into a nice day... always sucks when it rains all night and is still shit in the morning.. just makes me want to go back to bed and sleep..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Creative it key...now i save my miticide budz for fuckers that rub me raw!!!!!!!!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

just leave one or two plants unflushed... thats always fun.. watching some hack up a lung because there are still ferts in the buds they are smoking.. nice and harsh.. just the way an asshole deserves...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> just leave one or two plants unflushed... thats always fun.. watching some hack up a lung because there are still ferts in the buds they are smoking.. nice and harsh.. just the way an asshole deserves...


 shit to late for that . yes yes that wold have been AWSOME


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Shit i think its last day of nutes today..there wilted need water.... couple of them are yellow fan leafs everywhere..its real close..i almost felt like flushing starting 2day.. but 1 more feeding..pic or vid l8ter this morning


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

mygirls said:


> shit to late for that . yes yes that wold have been AWSOME



oh well.. its something you can use later if the situation ever arises again.. in fact the last feeding give them a little extra nute burst.. it'll be too late in the cycle to affect the plant.. it'll just make it super harsh for the asshole your giving it too... 



tilemaster said:


> Shit i think its last day of nutes today..there wilted need water.... couple of them are yellow fan leafs everywhere..its real close..i almost felt like flushing starting 2day.. but 1 more feeding..pic or vid l8ter this morning


i think i am going with one more feeding today.. i have one more girl that could use it... well.. monday for sure.. no more nutes one way or another after monday... the dry koolbloom doesnt add enough fertilizer to the mix to give it a chemically nute taste... so i figure i wont need a hard core flush like normal since its been about a week since they have gotten and bloom/boost type of nutes... just want to give them enough time to process the dry stuff before i chop down... the dry koolbloom only takes a 1/4 tsp per gallon of water.. so its not a lot by any means..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

gotta cut out for a little bit.. hope to see some pics AND a vid when i get back.. LOL pressures on now..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn ya I have a friend trying to do the same thing to me right now he is lame as fuck and only wants to hang out when its at his place. And then wants me to teach him how to grow. He made the comment the other day ya you just take one of my plants flower it and we will spilt the bud. I was motherfucker you really don't know how much work patience and also what risks I'm taking to do this. No you flower your damn plants and smoke your own weed. I wouldn't give him shit man I'd tell him to fuck off he should've answered his damn phone if the bud was that important to him. 

Peace


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> oh well.. its something you can use later if the situation ever arises again.. in fact the last feeding give them a little extra nute burst.. it'll be too late in the cycle to affect the plant.. it'll just make it super harsh for the asshole your giving it too...
> 
> 
> 
> i think i am going with one more feeding today.. i have one more girl that could use it... well.. monday for sure.. no more nutes one way or another after monday... the dry koolbloom doesnt add enough fertilizer to the mix to give it a chemically nute taste... so i figure i wont need a hard core flush like normal since its been about a week since they have gotten and bloom/boost type of nutes... just want to give them enough time to process the dry stuff before i chop down... the dry koolbloom only takes a 1/4 tsp per gallon of water.. so its not a lot by any means..


 nute burt along with me pissing in the pots, LOL


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn ya I have a friend trying to do the same thing to me right now he is lame as fuck and only wants to hang out when its at his place. And then wants me to teach him how to grow. He made the comment the other day ya you just take one of my plants flower it and we will spilt the bud. I was motherfucker you really don't know how much work patience and also what risks I'm taking to do this. No you flower your damn plants and smoke your own weed. I wouldn't give him shit man I'd tell him to fuck off he should've answered his damn phone if the bud was that important to him.
> Peace


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
yes. when he called i heard him ask is wife if i had called,i heard her say yes i called you and said jeff called. his excuss was oh i have another friend jeff i thought it was him that called me... i told the stupid fucker well any other day of the week you would have called to check up on things like you have in the past.


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice vids tile, you have grown some fine ladies.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 6, 2009)

ya man fuck him he just didn't want to help with trimming the crop. What a fucking lazy p.o.s. shit if someone told me all I had to do was help trim the crop for some nug I'd be there in a heart beat shit I'd do it just to stare at fresh nugs. I guess people don't understand until they accutally have grown a couple times. I mean my I started my friends plants gave them to him. Help him get his set up going and then he wants me to flower them. Ummm no you either give them to me and I have them or you can do whatever the hell you want with them. Any bud that is grown by me is smoked by me and my girl. I'll smoke a good friend out here and there but around here nugs are golden. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

not shaby for growing nothing for 2 years..plus shit wuz upgraded in stages.. all started w/ 2 cutting in a cup of water ...and me hanging the 600hid first.. Thanks RJ..

Heres the pics as promised..turned lights off for yalls viewing pleasure...Vid 2 come...



edit..fuck ya my boy with the big op is harvesting in 2weeks..and he said yesterday , my girlfriend and me..can help trim for like two bills a day 2-3 days or medicine of equal value...i wuz estatic..guess will see if he hold true cause i figure that like a grand between me and my old ladie if it goes for 2-3days


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn those buds look delicious bro.  great job 

Peace


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 6, 2009)

All those yellow leaves telling you the chron is nearly done. Im harvesting next week, been meaning to get some pics of my church up.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

mygirls said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> yes. when he called i heard him ask is wife if i had called,i heard her say yes i called you and said jeff called. his excuss was oh i have another friend jeff i thought it was him that called me... i told the stupid fucker well any other day of the week you would have called to check up on things like you have in the past.


the old "i have another friend by the same name" routine huh??that is about the lamest most full of shit excuse i've heard in a while.. hell i used that when i got caught cheating when i was 18.. not in the act.. just texts and stuff.. but you better bet if i had a buddy growin my shit i'd be callin twice daily and stopping by at least once a day to check on them... dude just seems lame.. oh well.. i would definatly piss on them and start nute burning them in the future.. dont burn them while you have them.. but make sure they have enough nutes to burn when they are takin by whomever.. let them start flipping out trying to figure out whats going on with "their" plant and when they call for help from you just dont answer and tell them you thought it was your other friend so and so...



tilemaster said:


> not shaby for growing nothing for 2 years..plus shit wuz upgraded in stages.. all started w/ 2 cutting in a cup of water ...and me hanging the 600hid first.. Thanks RJ..
> 
> Heres the pics as promised..turned lights off for yalls viewing pleasure...Vid 2 come...
> 
> edit..fuck ya my boy with the big op is harvesting in 2weeks..and he said yesterday , my girlfriend and me..can help trim for like two bills a day 2-3 days or medicine of equal value...i wuz estatic..guess will see if he hold true cause i figure that like a grand between me and my old ladie if it goes for 2-3days



for the way you started and got things rolling and doing things in stages and all the other shit you've dealt with.. bro you got some fire plants.. they look great.. buds are mouth watering... you should be plenty happy of what you have!! im happy for ya.. lol

that would be cool shit to make a stack for a couple days work.. thats DAMN good money.. i need to hire a work force for trimming my buds when it comes time.. thats one thing i need to work out with my partner.. i do ALL the work except for when he makes his one call and drops it off and gets our money.. and we split 50/50... doesnt seem right huh?? nice thing is he doesnt pay much attention so i can always snag a couple extra o's for myself... so if it works out no only will i get my money but ill have a couple o's of buds left for me... cause believe it or not, i will get rid of every last bud i have if it means expanding.. the return on expanding far outweighs getting myself an o or 2 of buds...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

ONLY PLANT if found it on is the big bud...

only thing i can think of is momentarily fucking w. shit w. a latern at night..

any advice


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

what is it bro?? i cant tell for sure.. the orange is messin with it?? is it a banana sac??


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

cluster of seeds it appears to be on several of the big bud colas midway down. look like cluster of split open calaxys that have swollen and burst 2 expose fresh seeds.. dont c it on anything else in the room.


should i dig that shit out..and how..

just dug a few out..look like small green seeds..if u squeeze them they pop with liquid..is this pollen sacks ..or seeds..and wut should i do with this plant..SS?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 6, 2009)

oooh the dreaded seed


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

well shit im tryn to figure out whether these are pollen sacks that i should be picking them all off..or i should just evac flush this particular plant in the bubbler, cutting it down now..all my other plants dont look like this


----------



## motorboater (Jun 6, 2009)

i would imagine that fresh seeds would have some water inside them. the plant is like 80% water or whatever

im interested in the expert opinions


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

well i talked to my boy and he said his big bud does that late in flower too..maybe its unstable..i dunno, he said just leave it and if i c male flowers pick em off..but it must be past this..i dunno. how i wouldnt have seen yellowish flowers ...wtf


----------



## motorboater (Jun 6, 2009)

well, on a positive note, Big Bud isn't very good so you're not getting hurt that bad


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

how long you been flowering again bro?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

I heard the bigbud strain has a tendency a bit hermie after 60 days in flowering....I wouldn't worry... just look for the pollen sacs if there are any left


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

if you have the seeds bro...I would just let em be...just look for the male sacs before they open....might be all gone allready


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

im pretty sure that must be wat im seein casue i never saw any flowers...these must be pollen sacs not seeds..do they look similiar..??? i searched this topic..and much comes up as far as big bud hermieing like u say at this point..hasnt effectign any other plants..next watering is flushing time..lets c im at 8 days shy of 60 so 52 days


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

*If u can find the right breed of bigbud its one of the best skunkiess strains with bulk to back it there is. theres more knock off then true bigbud out there..*



motorboater said:


> well, on a positive note, Big Bud isn't very good so you're not getting hurt that bad


 

*if u count preflowering veg since these girls were clones there way past 60 tho*

*thanks for input doc..mb..ss420..gotta get to hardware store..i picked a few pods out..left her be..lights go out in 10..seems 2 late for sprayn reverse..hopefully i can just leave it for another week to two..and it wont pollinate my other plants..my boy didnt seem to think it would, and that this is a bigbud issue late in flower.. gonna spray the clones i took off of it with reverse early in flower next time.. im really hoping i can run her alil longer and my other girls. without major problems *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah TM, I hear thats pretty common....never actually grew bigbud cause of what I read but always kinda wanted too anyway..let me know how they taste


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

ohh yeah man..bigbud is in mags and strain books so it must be something someone wants  I wouldn't knock bigbud, or any bud for that matter....karma bites you in the ass when your dry....


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

so be4 i bounce can anyway wuts do i have going on here ...pollen sacks ...male flower cluster ..wut? can u guys see the pic..i thought it was clear


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I heard the bigbud strain has a tendency a bit hermie after 60 days in flowering....I wouldn't worry... just look for the pollen sacs if there are any left


 not true. big bud is one of my top strains and have let go for 10 weeks b4 and never did i even see a pod.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> im pretty sure that must be wat im seein casue i never saw any flowers...these must be pollen sacs not seeds..do they look similiar..??? i searched this topic..and much comes up as far as big bud hermieing like u say at this point..hasnt effectign any other plants..next watering is flushing time..lets c im at 8 days shy of 60 so 52 days


 yes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

ya shit mg..maybe my big bud could be much weaker than urs MG..i seen alot of people on the net discussing bigb herming in the last few weeks of budding..wuts ur advice..did u c the pick..looks like corn ...male flowers huh? wuts my options here


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ONLY PLANT if found it on is the big bud...
> 
> only thing i can think of is momentarily fucking w. shit w. a latern at night..
> 
> any advice


 nothing to worry about, ive seen the same thing on my big bud. what your going to see happen is it will look like a tumor is growing on the bud. i have a pic of mine that did that. i have to find it. it is narly looking bro.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

but wut are u telln me 2 do MG..dont stress dont do anything out of the ordinary..jsut flush em and keep her next to the other for the next week..let me know asap need to chill.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> but what are u tell me 2 do MG..don't stress don't do anything out of the ordinary..just flush em and keep her next to the other for the next week..let me know asap need to chill.


 yep you will no if its a seed or not. guaranteed no misstaking the too. just keep your eyes on her.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> cluster of seeds it appears to be on several of the big bud colas midway down. look like cluster of split open calaxys that have swollen and burst 2 expose fresh seeds.. dont c it on anything else in the room.
> 
> 
> should i dig that shit out..and how..
> ...



i dunno about big bud.. but thats the same thing that happened to a few of my girls too.. no worries.. once you dry they can easily be popped out.. and if they are mature and ripe you can re use them.. try to see the up side..  

and like MG said.. try to look for the little banana sacs if you can and get them out as soon as possible... but your crop wont be ruined or anything... its nothing like getting a male in your crop and having it pollenate you girls... talk about seed bombs...

sorry it took so long to get back.. i was fightin with the lady...


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 6, 2009)

When it comes out just wright you get to tell your patients those are special resin pockets thats why I need 275 instead of 250.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

right on ..i wuz stressn a lil..
read up on big bud quite a bit. topp 44..or chronic might be more stable with the hermie factor l8 in flower..bud shit there huge nugz im lettn go..c wut they do. im sure there just lil bananers like u said just caught them be4 they were huge.. will c how it progresses..im flushin as soon as they need water. then maybe a week maybe 2 ..maybe 4 days who knows. feeln ancy 2day for sure. dont worry ss..my girl tryed 2 finaly say i had a internet girlfriend or some ludicrius shit cause' of rui..cple days back..i got it st8ed out..but i cant be on as much..b/s!!!!!!




simpsonsampson420 said:


> i dunno about big bud.. but thats the same thing that happened to a few of my girls too.. no worries.. once you dry they can easily be popped out.. and if they are mature and ripe you can re use them.. try to see the up side..
> 
> and like MG said.. try to look for the little banana sacs if you can and get them out as soon as possible... but your crop wont be ruined or anything... its nothing like getting a male in your crop and having it pollenate you girls... talk about seed bombs...
> 
> sorry it took so long to get back.. i was fightin with the lady...


Dats some funny shit ..actually people be hurtn so im stickin it 300z75q this go around... 25is gas $$ for a mofucker


pinner420 said:


> When it comes out just wright you get to tell your patients those are special resin pockets thats why I need 275 instead of 250.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> right on ..i wuz stressn a lil..
> read up on big bud quite a bit. topp 44..or chronic might be more stable with the hermie factor l8 in flower..bud shit there huge nugz im lettn go..c wut they do. im sure there just lil bananers like u said just caught them be4 they were huge.. will c how it progresses..im flushin as soon as they need water. then maybe a week maybe 2 ..maybe 4 days who knows. feeln ancy 2day for sure. dont worry ss..my girl tryed 2 finaly say i had a internet girlfriend or some ludicrius shit cause' of rui..cple days back..i got it st8ed out..but i cant be on as much..b/s!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i said don't worry about it. its not going to hurt a thing. your crop will still be seed free. LOL


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> right on ..i wuz stressn a lil..
> read up on big bud quite a bit. topp 44..or chronic might be more stable with the hermie factor l8 in flower..bud shit there huge nugz im lettn go..c wut they do. im sure there just lil bananers like u said just caught them be4 they were huge.. will c how it progresses..im flushin as soon as they need water. then maybe a week maybe 2 ..maybe 4 days who knows. feeln ancy 2day for sure. dont worry ss..my girl tryed 2 finaly say i had a internet girlfriend or some ludicrius shit cause' of rui..cple days back..i got it st8ed out..but i cant be on as much..b/s!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



my girl tried to say i had an online GF too.. of course this was during a fight.. and my smart ass said "well at least when she starts getting bitchy i can just turn her off"... another one of those things that didnt go over well..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> my girl tried to say i had an online GF too.. of course this was during a fight.. and my smart ass said "well at least when she starts getting bitchy i can just turn her off"... another one of those things that didnt go over well..


yep when my wife starts a bitchen it in one ear and out the other... then its off to molest my plants to make me feel better..... LOL
waz up guys,,,, simson hows your night now hope better after a big fatty.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 6, 2009)

hey tileare you getting antsy yet................LOL


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ONLY PLANT if found it on is the big bud...
> 
> only thing i can think of is momentarily fucking w. shit w. a latern at night..
> 
> any advice


just looks like some seeds developing sans a seed bract. Now and again they just develop unprotected by a bract. You prbably just had a single male flower develop nearby and pollinate a bit. Nothing to worry about. No need to do anything with it. If they go to a nice mottled brown color before you harvest then you know that they are viable.
.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks guys..ill jsut keep close eye on it ..and let it go..flusing as soon as they need water..then a week and ahalf tops from probably monday...Cant wait.....framing veg room tommorrow boyz


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

mygirls said:


> yep when my wife starts a bitchen it in one ear and out the other... then its off to molest my plants to make me feel better..... LOL
> waz up guys,,,, simson hows your night now hope better after a big fatty.


night was fine... chilled with the boys a little bit.. smoked away the day..  tonights been good too... getting a lot of planning done as far as layout and schedules and shit go for the next grow.. im always trying to stay one step ahead.. cause if im lucky i can keep up.. LOL



tilemaster said:


> Thanks guys..ill jsut keep close eye on it ..and let it go..flusing as soon as they need water..then a week and ahalf tops from probably monday...Cant wait.....framing veg room tommorrow boyz


hell ya!! and the construction begins.. now things start getting fun all over again.. can't wait to see it once you got it up and running!!


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 7, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> my girl tried to say i had an online GF too.. of course this was during a fight.. and my smart ass said "well at least when she starts getting bitchy i can just turn her off"... another one of those things that didnt go over well..


lol...we do spend alot of time online....I was down for a day or so and had to read for an hour to get caught up. were getting close to being done with this run.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> lol...we do spend alot of time online....I was down for a day or so and had to read for an hour to get caught up. were getting close to being done with this run.


we are on here a lot for sure... but its fun.. i like talkin to you all.. actually since i dont have a job or anything this is pretty much what i do to pass the day anyways... i know how you feel getting caught up tho.. hell if i go 12 hours without being on ill have 13 subscriptions to read and who knows how many posts in each of the threads.... im sure you know how that is.. to me, its time well spent... im expanding my knowledge... well at least thats my excuse...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 7, 2009)

ya that's sum funny shit.. ya im probably your girl friend. my friends girl friend thinks hes talking to a girl when she sees MYGIRLS on his computer.. LOL
i should be able to git my panda film up. get the flower room up and running monday. i want at least 3 days to deal with temps b4 i go out of town.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> ya that's sum funny shit.. ya im probably your girl friend. my friends girl friend thinks hes talking to a girl when she sees MYGIRLS on his computer.. LOL
> i should be able to git my panda film up. get the flower room up and running monday. i want at least 3 days to deal with temps b4 i go out of town.



its not even the name of you guys she goes by.. its just because im on here period.. she is one of those noided out girl friends.. she always thinks im gonna go fuck some other bitches or something.. i just laugh at her and tell her she is too much to deal with as it is.. 

that would be nice to have your room done that quick.. about a 3 day project all together right?? you'll def. want those days to check temps too for sure.. last thing you want is to come back to 100F temps and shit.. that would be bad...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 7, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> its not even the name of you guys she goes by.. its just because im on here period.. she is one of those noided out girl friends.. she always thinks im gonna go fuck some other bitches or something.. i just laugh at her and tell her she is too much to deal with as it is..
> 
> that would be nice to have your room done that quick.. about a 3 day project all together right?? you'll def. want those days to check temps too for sure.. last thing you want is to come back to 100F temps and shit.. that would be bad...


 i can finish 2day if i want the kids to sleep in the liveing room for 5days. i'll wait couple more days. i can have it done in 1/2 hour. remember i do shit the easy way...............LOL


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> i can finish 2day if i want the kids to sleep in the liveing room for 5days. i'll wait couple more days. i can have it done in 1/2 hour. remember i do shit the easy way...............LOL


are you talkin tomorrow monday or the following monday??


----------



## mygirls (Jun 7, 2009)

simpson sampson 420 said:


> are you talkin tomorrow monday or the following monday??


2marrow or tuesday. i gone thursday. all this work im doin for 3 plants well 2 i may take down my last one standing... out with the old in with the new girls..... LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

Morning boyz..im in a amazingly chipper mood..maybe cause i picked up a z of blueberry to hold me off from unnessary trimming of my girls this week. that way im taking care of till i chop..i hope. 


mygirls said:


> 2marrow or tuesday. i gone thursday. all this work im doin for 3 plants well 2 i may take down my last one standing... out with the old in with the new girls..... LOL


----------



## grow space (Jun 7, 2009)

really nice plant and setup man-good luck 4 future grows bro...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks GS..hows it going bro? glad u could peep the set up..gonna be a construciton zone real quick here..then i can set back and relax for another 2 months......ehhehe..check back in bro..should be a lot tighter next go around..and chop pics next week ...





grow space said:


> really nice plant and setup man-good luck 4 future grows bro...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> 2marrow or tuesday. i gone thursday. all this work im doin for 3 plants well 2 i may take down my last one standing... out with the old in with the new girls..... LOL


there ya go.. new start = fresh start... cant go wrong there



tilemaster said:


> Morning boyz..im in a amazingly chipper mood..maybe cause i picked up a z of blueberry to hold me off from unnessary trimming of my girls this week. that way im taking care of till i chop..i hope.



your are a chipper fucker this morning arent you!! lol i suppose i would be too if i had an oz of BB for myself too.. soon enough i will.. well.. like 3 or 4 months.. its not a strain i get around here.. so im excited as fuck to have it for myself... and jealous as fuck that you have some now and i dont.. :LOL:


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

oh.. and i decided to postpone cut down until next monday.. like 8 days away... it'll be hard.. but it'll be best i think..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

ill committ to that same day i believe........cause come sun or mon theyll need water..so im flushing and im only doing a week flush tops..i could be making $$ last week if these bitches were down


----------



## mygirls (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Morning boyz..im in a amazingly chipper mood..maybe cause i picked up a z of blueberry to hold me off from unnessary trimming of my girls this week. that way im taking care of till i chop..i hope.


 man i hate when i have to buy smoke. fuck i had some on the string for a day and still went out and bought 7 grams to get me buy.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 7, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> oh.. and i decided to postpone cut down until next monday.. like 8 days away... it'll be hard.. but it'll be best i think..





tilemaster said:


> ill committ to that same day i believe........cause come sun or mon theyll need water..so im flushing and im only doing a week flush tops..i could be making $$ last week if these bitches were down


 that is the hardest part, when you want to chop chop you no their done but man that 1 more week they might swell up sum more. we all do that................LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

right...ya i know..but the last month u should see some of the bunk around here fetchin 50 an eight..my boy pulled 4 of his blueberrry girls down for this very reason..itz reall stoney...but not cured right.or trimmed..but for 250..i figured i save myself some stress..mental mainly..and i could let my girls plump..be4 chop and still medicate while i wait. 

this next run is gonna be tight boyz..i all my patient paperwork laminated and organized. 30+ plants on the next run.. that should be a jungle huh


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Morning boyz..im in a amazingly chipper mood..maybe cause i picked up a z of blueberry to hold me off from unnessary trimming of my girls this week. that way im taking care of till i chop..i hope.


Good morning TM....Glad to see the day is going well for you....Ill be over to medicate in a bit...lol... I have seen some real bunk shit...Actually I can look at it and tell you...Its Arizona dirt weed...not even cali dirt...My friend told me he paid 50 for it.....I asked him if he meant for a half oz....he said no for a 1/8 

People are paying 60 straight up for good weed


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 7, 2009)

Mmm blueberry, I got me some frosted cheese and dutch to last me until my girls are done.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

hey slip we can def do some clones..dont know if i can do more than 3-6 of em but theyll be top notch and worth it....ill pm u soon..only a week or so togo..looks like ur might be a lil longer tho huh?

RJ..sounds like u got a bomb stash 2..surely makes the day go by more smoothly


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

haha if you cats are getting bogged down with the bunk shit then take a drive over to western mt


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

like i said i just picked up some blueberry250z...cant complain..just sayn every1 that hit me up is desperate..making it easy times wen i chop no matter wut condition there in..im thinking hanging for 2days..lol just kidding


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> like i said i just picked up some blueberry250z...cant complain..just sayn every1 that hit me up is desperate..making it easy times wen i chop no matter wut condition there in..im thinking hanging for 2days..lol just kidding


if youre located where i think you are, then people always seem to be desperate. ive had friends drive all the way over there and sell mediocre, outdoor Sour D for $60/eighth.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

Bozone baby...bozone. yuppie fuckers eat that good shit up for 60 an eight..fortunetly i never done the small baggie shit..i got a buddy who does that for me..i may start tho again now that i got all my patients lined out..but im more like 75quarter.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Bozone baby...bozone. yuppie fuckers eat that good shit up for 60 an eight..fortunetly i never done the small baggie shit..i got a buddy who does that for me..i may start tho again now that i got all my patients lined out..but im more like 75quarter.


ah youre an hour away from me.

im just right over the pass


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

ahh butte ..cant say i like it over there...town of dirt ball mo fuckers.. do u know the lemlers? pieces of shit


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ahh butte ..cant say i like it over there...town of dirt ball mo fuckers.. do u know the lemlers? pieces of shit


nah, never heard of those people. def. a lot of dirt balls who want nothing more than to pick a fight with you. its good to stay away from the bar scene. the good thing is that the cops are idiots with pot, but theyre also corrupt as fuck so its a double-edged sword.

you should head over for the Evil Knievel Days, in late July, if you got nothing going on. it's a fun festival - lots of partying. no open container laws here, so people just walk around uptown and get fucked up.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> that is the hardest part, when you want to chop chop you no their done but man that 1 more week they might swell up sum more. we all do that................LOL


doesnt it suck how no matter how many harvests you do its still the same anstsy feeling??




tilemaster said:


> right...ya i know..but the last month u should see some of the bunk around here fetchin 50 an eight..my boy pulled 4 of his blueberrry girls down for this very reason..itz reall stoney...but not cured right.or trimmed..but for 250..i figured i save myself some stress..mental mainly..and i could let my girls plump..be4 chop and still medicate while i wait.
> 
> this next run is gonna be tight boyz..i all my patient paperwork laminated and organized. 30+ plants on the next run.. that should be a jungle huh


i figure i need to water today.. and ill water again prolly between wednesday and friday.. so that means come monday they should be dry or almost there.. so i am just going with that day.. might have some premies.. but fuck it.. the money needs to come now!! i am ready to get this party started.. next harvest is gonna be sick all the way around for all of us!!



slipperyP said:


> Good morning TM....Glad to see the day is going well for you....Ill be over to medicate in a bit...lol... I have seen some real bunk shit...Actually I can look at it and tell you...Its Arizona dirt weed...not even cali dirt...My friend told me he paid 50 for it.....I asked him if he meant for a half oz....he said no for a 1/8
> 
> People are paying 60 straight up for good weed


the mids around here arent bad.. but arent good either.. we've had like 8000lbs of weed bustings around here... the main supplier of the area got hit with 2.5 tons himself... its really fucked up market..




RollingJoints said:


> Mmm blueberry, I got me some frosted cheese and dutch to last me until my girls are done.


there is no more good around till my harvest is done... it makes for a shitty week ahead...



tilemaster said:


> Bozone baby...bozone. yuppie fuckers eat that good shit up for 60 an eight..fortunetly i never done the small baggie shit..i got a buddy who does that for me..i may start tho again now that i got all my patients lined out..but im more like 75quarter.



never been a small bag guy either.. its always been a hassle... nothing less than an O from me.. it would be much more profitable to break it down tho for sure.. but its just toooo much risk around here... and its more like 85 to 95 a quarter out here... at 75 a quarter you would be EVERYONEs new best friend...


----------



## Firstgrow1 (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry for introoding am new to dis and i have got 2 clones that were cut yesterday and they are in my proganter and the light am using is a 125watt cfl blue spectrem does any1 no how far away the light should be and how much light they should get?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

Firstgrow1 said:


> sorry for introoding am new to dis and i have got 2 clones that were cut yesterday and they are in my proganter and the light am using is a 125watt cfl blue spectrem does any1 no how far away the light should be and how much light they should get?


keep the light as close to the clones as you can get it without the clones getting burnt and give them a 24/0 light schedule until they root


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

btw they should love that blue spectrum for rooting


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

sup ss..ya man next 1 will be off the hook..im sittn here gettn rippn my girls nephew staid the night with us..my buddy coming over later..to get the studs with me and we ll get the framing up...

so far on my list is black poly...studs..screws..white and black poly.. 

also.. 4 light CAP master light 240volt controller.. 160bucks
portable a/c asap..window unit is slowly dying. ...400bucks

then theres my reflector issue...the 4 im running is getting switched to MH and being thrown in2 my veg area soon as these girls are done. its got the swtichable ballast..so i just need a mh bulb. well that leaves me with 1 600 and 1 1000hps for flower.. im gonna get 1 more 1000watter. well the two hoods i have for the 6 and 1k light are identicle extrasun hoods. they only have 4'' outlets for air cooling. im thinking of dumping these hoods...(keep em for spares) and buying 3 extrasun a/c hoods..they have the 6'' outake..and are 99 bucks ea. so then if i do this i can daisy chain w/out cutting cfm. wut u think... so that would be another 300 bills plus another 1000watter ballast. so another 500..puts my list in the nieborhood of say............1,160 plus studs and sheetrock and poly..1500 bucks shit


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> sup ss..ya man next 1 will be off the hook..im sittn here gettn rippn my girls nephew staid the night with us..my buddy coming over later..to get the studs with me and we ll get the framing up...
> 
> so far on my list is black poly...studs..screws..white and black poly..
> 
> ...


definatly am glad you are going with the 240v instead of 120v.. itll save a lot of load on your breakers.. keep it running more efficiently...

definatly the bigger the flange you can get on your hoods the better.. if you can keep the cfm where it is and be pulling that much air through, then you'll be in business.. especially with that much lighting and possible heat build up.. you need all the air cooling power you can get...

just incase you are interested... wormsway.com has some sunleave reflectors with an 8" flange.. it doesnt have dual flanges so you cant daisy chain them.. but they have big enough air vents that you dont have to worry about air flow not being equal to the cfm of your fan.. they also have some other ones that have 2 - 6" flanges on them for daisy chaining.. which means whichever one is at the end of the chain will have a 6" intake hole on it.. which means a TON of air can be pulled through them... 

i wonder if that a/c isnt putting off as much heat as it is because its going out?? hmm.. at least its gettin taken care of..

thats not a bad investment for what you are doing.. the 1500 you are investing now will more than double in return just on one harvest...


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> sup ss..ya man next 1 will be off the hook..im sittn here gettn rippn my girls nephew staid the night with us..my buddy coming over later..to get the studs with me and we ll get the framing up...
> 
> so far on my list is black poly...studs..screws..white and black poly..
> 
> ...


 Sounds awesome I answered your question in my journal let me know if you have any more or need more pics...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks SS ..Jack..ya i think ill just do those 3 extrasun a/c 6''dual flange reflectors..there in stock where im at and 3 bones..plust that mean ill have X amount of viable cord sets.. Ya this 240 thing is giving me a boner thinking bout the $$ ill save. yeah thats def be a cash $$ day..these chicks at this hydro store need to be blown the dick on these big orders..i didnt even figure new nutes or soil in2 my numbers yet..plus probably new fans for everything.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thanks SS ..Jack..ya i think ill just do those 3 extrasun a/c 6''dual flange reflectors..there in stock where im at and 3 bones..plust that mean ill have X amount of viable cord sets.. Ya this 240 thing is giving me a boner thinking bout the $$ ill save. yeah thats def be a cash $$ day..these chicks at this hydro store need to be blown the dick on these big orders..i didnt even figure new nutes or soil in2 my numbers yet..plus probably new fans for everything.



oh shit.. i thought you had figured all that in.. your lookin at another 500 or so there.. but still will easily make your money back from it..

now.. i hate bursting your bubble like this.. but switching to 240v wont save you any extra money.. maybe a LITTLE bit.. im sure you know how 240v works.. but since its still pulling the same wattage it will still cost the same to run.. its just that since it pulls it from 2 breakers instead of one the wiring stays cooler and its a lot less of a load per breaker itself...


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hey slip we can def do some clones..dont know if i can do more than 3-6 of em but theyll be top notch and worth it....ill pm u soon..only a week or so togo..looks like ur might be a lil longer tho huh?
> 
> RJ..sounds like u got a bomb stash 2..surely makes the day go by more smoothly



Nice....PM Me....I think mine are finishing fast. Ill be good.



motorboater said:


> nah, never heard of those people. def. a lot of dirt balls who want nothing more than to pick a fight with you. its good to stay away from the bar scene. the good thing is that the cops are idiots with pot, but theyre also corrupt as fuck so its a double-edged sword.
> 
> you should head over for the Evil Knievel Days, in late July, if you got nothing going on. it's a fun festival - lots of partying. no open container laws here, so people just walk around uptown and get fucked up.



The pit mine in butte is heavy metal posioning the water. A sided effect of heavy metal poisoning is being violent. Plus theres shits loads of irish there.

God invented whiskey to keep the irish from taking over the world....Thats what i was always taught.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

ya the dirty fucker that ripped me for 9200 hundred plus my dads service pistal lives out there. broke in2 my house on christmas day..wen nobody wuz there..and i had taken my shirt off for this punk kid..employeed him..housed him..fed him....


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

Nah, our water is still fine. I think we have until like 2020, and then it will start overflowing into the water. i won't be here then, so whatever.

But yup, lots of Irish. Lots of wanksters, too, but you'll only see them around at bars.

i used to think that i was getting great deals on shit, until talking to TM. Numbers straight up blew my mind.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya the dirty fucker that ripped me for 9200 hundred plus my dads service pistal lives out there. broke in2 my house on christmas day..wen nobody wuz there..and i had taken my shirt off for this punk kid..employeed him..housed him..fed him....


not surprised AT ALL. there has been so much theft around here, and our cops are practically useless.

i got jacked for $1700+ last year. few days earlier than that, they hit a friends house and stole all of his personal nugs (amazing Master Kush from NorCal). a month prior to this, another dude got hit for like 5k, and like a year before that another dude got hit for like 3k

btw, i looked up that dudes name in the phonebook, and there aren't any people with that last name. so, he's either a piece of shit with no permanent residence, or lives elsewhere.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

eyyy whats good tile.. hows the babes coming??? i just flipped mine.. 3 Quaps..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

Justin my boy..there coming flushing tommorrow..

just framed in the veg room.. things going as finances allow



Jtoth3ustin said:


> eyyy whats good tile.. hows the babes coming??? i just flipped mine.. 3 Quaps..


MB his name is jake lemler or Jacob..he is a low life wankster like u say..he has a older brother and mom..dan and elaine lemler..both live in a old house on 2nd ave..by 2 closed bars...im sure the younger brother jake frequents the house..but he's been to hard to track with me not living there..plus i dont wanna do wut i think i would if i saw him..and im doing much better than i wuz after he robbed my house..im sure he's broke as fuck living day to day thefeing for a living..so i wish him his due karma..if U do run in 2 him or any 1 related..give em a good 1punch..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay started framing a little today..rough in for veg room is up..2morrow ill staple poly tight around the front..which will get sheetrocked..and probably line the inside with white poly. im still stewing on wut my layout is inside..gonna build a shelf system for floro's that i have for little sprouts and clones. then bigger clones on the floor under a 400mh..gonna just exhaust it to the attic..gotta get a exhaust fan and a couple oscillating ones. MH bulb..bunch of stuff really. Still contemplating just putting a hole through my siding and sheeting for fresh air intake.then i wouldnt have to pull from subfloor crawlspace. Oh pic of my bike


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

2nd street you mean, over by the homeless shelter. i used to party at a house over there way back in highschool.

i wouldnt be surprised if some friends knew of him. you know how old he is or what year he graduated?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

he's young ..like 21 22 or something..his mom is an old biker chick.. i employed him for 3months under the table..taught him a trade..and gave him somewhere to live. then he robbed the house wen i was away for christmas..real eye opener for sure..i was friends with his older brother for 5 years..but his older brother turned out to be a piece of shit worthless friend as well...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

if he's that young, then he was in highschool at the same time as me - that is IF he wasn't a dropout. 

don't see him in any yearbooks, but theres two more i didnt look at

this is intriguing


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

you chopped down the 9 biggens.. whatd you yeild??
yea im gettin started on my new setup too, havnt really been on... been crazzy lately. goin through alot of drama with my babies mom. taking me to court and shit....


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

no i dont even think he went to highschool..has a little wankster posse..they go by "butte mafia or bm boys" i swear every1 in butte knows that little fuck as the limey thief bastard he is. 





motorboater said:


> if he's that young, then he was in highschool at the same time as me - that is IF he wasn't a dropout.
> 
> don't see him in any yearbooks, but theres two more i didnt look at
> 
> this is intriguing


 
no not quiet yet Justin..next week..flushing in the morning


Jtoth3ustin said:


> you chopped down the 9 biggens.. whatd you yeild??
> yea im gettin started on my new setup too, havnt really been on... been crazzy lately. goin through alot of drama with my babies mom. taking me to court and shit....


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 7, 2009)

i came on just too peep your ladies out... i knew yours had to be done soon, kus i choppd mine a bit early..
did you get the A/C shit figured out?


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the new rooms...it'll look great...

The new urban grower is out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNBAYEU3jb0

Plus this is for MG-trimming machine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oqUTSju9yI&feature=related


----------



## motorboater (Jun 7, 2009)

ahahaha butte mafia

i havent heard that title in years. they aren't the bar crowd i was speaking of. they would get the shit kicked out of them for stepping into a lot of places. 

if i remember right, they used to have a lil hangout in Rocker or something. they deal schwag, or atleast used to. I remember my buddy telling me about going out to their place and picking up some of the shittiest bud - he's lucky he didn't get robbed and beaten, by the sound of it. One of the "mafia" is named Dane Peters. They are all addicts.

Man, what were you thinking when you trusted him? I don't who he is, but if he was involved with that crowd then he was obviously bad news. Pretty sure my homeboy or his girl know who he is.

edit: yup, they know who he is. he's around age 24. haha


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

I made a mistake. i knew his brother and mother for 10 plus years..where his mama sleeps..with that said i never thought he would do that. It was a huge mistake on my part. 




motorboater said:


> ahahaha butte mafia
> 
> i havent heard that title in years. they aren't the bar crowd i was speaking of. they would get the shit kicked out of them for stepping into a lot of places.
> 
> ...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

well nah not really. its running ok..but im replacing that for a portable soon....


Jtoth3ustin said:


> i came on just too peep your ladies out... i knew yours had to be done soon, kus i choppd mine a bit early..
> did you get the A/C shit figured out?


thanks slip..i be sure to catch up on my urban grower..love that shit


slipperyP said:


> I like the new rooms...it'll look great...
> 
> The new urban grower is out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNBAYEU3jb0
> ...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 8, 2009)

morning amster how things 2day. are you getting ready to chop.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

i just flooded my garage with the flush.....almost there........


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 8, 2009)

you choppin today bro??


----------



## mygirls (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i just flooded my garage with the flush.....almost there........


 what, what you mean. how do you flush be4 harvest.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

poured 3x the amount of water to containier size ..in my pots..last feeding was friday with nutes......

that in itself flooded my floor..now maybe im exagerating but there was quiete a lot of water on the floor....im gonna hit it again with 6.5 water and mollassas in 20 min. then 1 more watering mid week with 6.5 and mollassas.. maybe 1 more watering 3 days after that..then im gonna let them wilt up real good in a week week and a half..and then chop.......sound like a plan MG





mygirls said:


> what, what you mean. how do you flush be4 harvest.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> poured 3x the amount of water to containier size ..in my pots..last feeding was friday with nutes......
> 
> that in itself flooded my floor..now maybe im exagerating but there was quiete a lot of water on the floor....im gonna hit it again with 6.5 water and mollassas in 20 min. then 1 more watering mid week with 6.5 and mollassas.. maybe 1 more watering 3 days after that..then im gonna let them wilt up real good in a week week and a half..and then chop.......sound like a plan MG


 um never flushed for harvest like that, i do that when i have plant problems. when i flish to harvest i just water likeanyother normal feeding day but do this for 2 weeks. this way she is nice and cleaned out.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

alright im droppn down to the hardware store..wanna finish out this veg area for the most part...gonn get black poly and run it tight around the outside..be4 sheetrock..i wanna put white poly around the inside..but that shit is pricey 89 for a 25' x100' roll..im gonna c if any1 else other than my hydro store has something similiar..imean the paint stores have black poly why not white?


----------



## mygirls (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> alright im droppn down to the hardware store..wanna finish out this veg area for the most part...gonn get black poly and run it tight around the outside..be4 sheetrock..i wanna put white poly around the inside..but that shit is pricey 89 for a 25' x100' roll..im gonna c if any1 else other than my hydro store has something similiar..imean the paint stores have black poly why not white?


 check you shops to seeif they sell it by the ft. mine does i pay $1 a ftt. that 10ft by 1ft for a dollar. its way cheaper that way.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 8, 2009)

mygirls said:


> um never flushed for harvest like that, i do that when i have plant problems. when i flish to harvest i just water likeanyother normal feeding day but do this for 2 weeks. this way she is nice and cleaned out.


i do it when i start flushing only because i flush for 5-7 days.. it gives it a good jumps start.. then do it one more time when she needs watered again during that 7 day period... and that takes care of everything.. i cant do it like that on this grow tho... pretty much just watering with molasses and a little dry kool bloom now.. so its similar to the way you do yours...



tilemaster said:


> alright im droppn down to the hardware store..wanna finish out this veg area for the most part...gonn get black poly and run it tight around the outside..be4 sheetrock..i wanna put white poly around the inside..but that shit is pricey 89 for a 25' x100' roll..im gonna c if any1 else other than my hydro store has something similiar..imean the paint stores have black poly why not white?


makes sense... you would think they would have it... damn.. that is pretty pricey tho... how much do you think you'll need for your room?? you workin on it today??


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah im doin it today.. i have basically i have 25 feet..by 10 to do..so thatll leave me with 3/4 of the roll..but im tearing down the flower room..and the crappy mylar..so i figure thatll do the other side maybe.. still prob have some left over...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

ya MG im sure your flush works fine..i jsut wanted to keep them on that AN BIGbud aslong as i could..im only flushing for a week tops..unless they still look like there growing which i doubt by next sunday


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> yeah im doin it today.. i have basically i have 25 feet..by 10 to do..so thatll leave me with 3/4 of the roll..but im tearing down the flower room..and the crappy mylar..so i figure thatll do the other side maybe.. still prob have some left over...


hell yea... that shit is golden.. i saved all my little scrap pieces just incase... plus like you said you'll have prolly have enough to finish the whole room when your done..



tilemaster said:


> ya MG im sure your flush works fine..i jsut wanted to keep them on that AN BIGbud aslong as i could..im only flushing for a week tops..unless they still look like there growing which i doubt by next sunday


tonight is the season premier of weeds.. so next monday i plan on trimming my buds while watching weeds... i just think its appropriate...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

fuck i went with the thin poly..that shit is really tear-able..shoud of gone with a thicker mil rating.......wish i had HBO SS..would be pulling the same watchn with ya and clippn..ill be watchn cbs..
well heres the veg room so far. gotta sheetrock it..build a door. figure out ventillation still...



simpsonsampson420 said:


> hell yea... that shit is golden.. i saved all my little scrap pieces just incase... plus like you said you'll have prolly have enough to finish the whole room when your done..
> 
> 
> 
> tonight is the season premier of weeds.. so next monday i plan on trimming my buds while watching weeds... i just think its appropriate...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 8, 2009)

nothing wrong with that bro.look good.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks MG..i thought it looked pretty clean too..just got get intake..and new 6'' fan for this room..gonna just buy a dryer vent kit..and plumb it thro the siding ..for intake on both rooms.via mulitple T's and Fans pulling from it...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Thanks MG..i thought it looked pretty clean too..just got get intake..and new 6'' fan for this room..gonna just buy a dryer vent kit..and plumb it thro the siding ..for intake on both rooms.via mulitple T's and Fans pulling from it...


 yes that sounds like a good plan.should move sum air with that.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> fuck i went with the thin poly..that shit is really tear-able..shoud of gone with a thicker mil rating.......wish i had HBO SS..would be pulling the same watchn with ya and clippn..ill be watchn cbs..
> well heres the veg room so far. gotta sheetrock it..build a door. figure out ventillation still...





tilemaster said:


> Thanks MG..i thought it looked pretty clean too..just got get intake..and new 6'' fan for this room..gonna just buy a dryer vent kit..and plumb it thro the siding ..for intake on both rooms.via mulitple T's and Fans pulling from it...




room looks really nice bro.. very clean indeed.. definatly a job well done... should make for a very nice nursery for your vegging girls.. your intake sounds good... should keep them breathing nice fresh air on a steady.. they will show their love in the end!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> yeah im doin it today.. i have basically i have 25 feet..by 10 to do..so thatll leave me with 3/4 of the roll..but im tearing down the flower room..and the crappy mylar..so i figure thatll do the other side maybe.. still prob have some left over...


 
why crappy mylar ????


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 9, 2009)

the biggest problem i have with mylar is its a pain in the ass to hang up.. you have to keep it completely flat on the surface for it to work properly.. the poly is more durable, easier to work with, and will reflect light almost as well even if it isnt completely flat on the surface... plus it doesnt make "hot spots"... all light is reflected evenly...


----------



## Lennard (Jun 9, 2009)

I did mylar first grow and it got so dirty and sticky I said forget it and ill be using panda plastic from here on out. I figure once the mylar gets a drip of water its in the 95% reflective range as well lol


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah.. i think mylar is slowly becoming a thing of the past.. it was good in the beginning.. but it seems the polys are starting to take over... i really do like the poly over mylar...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

plus say u have a humidifier in ur veg area...it blasts the mylar with like fog..and it leaves it blurry..its impossible to hang unless your walls are pre sheetrocked..its truly a pain in the arse.. my boy with my lil clone nursery down the street will love the hand me down mylar i got for him..but i wont be using it anytime soon again. Addtionally, the poly is much easier to wipe down with bleach...

morning SS


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 9, 2009)

The room looks great.....Im gonna copy your roll up door...excelent


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Ya im not sure how im rocking the door yet..i think im picking up some thick plywood..rigging a door once its sheetrocked..but incorporating this old mylar carboard circle shit in2 a roll up door for the poly..(did that make sense?)..i wanna put latches high up on all my doors..so if the Department of Health ever does pruse the property they cant say shit about the kids...who dont have access anyways..but either way fort knox it up a lil


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Ya im not sure how im rocking the door yet..i think im picking up some thick plywood..rigging a door once its sheetrocked..but incorporating this old mylar carboard circle shit in2 a roll up door for the poly..(did that make sense?)..i wanna put latches high up on all my doors..so if the Department of Health ever does pruse the property they cant say shit about the kids...who dont have access anyways..but either way fort knox it up a lil


g' mornin brotha


very much agreed on the other mylar points... the poly is much easier to bleach down and clean.. plus its also mold and mildew resistant right off that bat...

yea i got ya with the door idea.. sounds good.. good call with the board of health stuff too.. i dont know the regulations for that kind stuff since i dont get to do my shit legally.. but if they do make house calls its better safe than sorry ya know...


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 9, 2009)

I believe the department of health can do good things but im afraid over half the time there just there causing trouble....I don't believe they should be aloud to be used to skirt around getting a search warrant. I am keeping my shit straight, im sure eventually a fireman and a bitch from DFS and a cop will probally all show up together.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 9, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> I believe the department of health can do good things but im afraid over half the time there just there causing trouble....I don't believe they should be aloud to be used to skirt around getting a search warrant. I am keeping my shit straight, im sure eventually a fireman and a bitch from DFS and a cop will probally all show up together.


im glad i dont have to deal with that kinda headache.. but.. my consequences arent as forgiving as yours...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

well i hope not..but if they do at least all of our documentation is in stow..so shouldnt be that big of a deal..




slipperyP said:


> I believe the department of health can do good things but im afraid over half the time there just there causing trouble....I don't believe they should be aloud to be used to skirt around getting a search warrant. I am keeping my shit straight, im sure eventually a fireman and a bitch from DFS and a cop will probally all show up together.


 

Final week of budding some attempted close ups.......


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> well i hope not..but if they do at least all of our documentation is in stow..so shouldnt be that big of a deal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look about there...

I am not worried about them...I have my documentation in order also, if I am breaking any laws it unknown to me. Weed was the only area where I was breaking the law, glad to kinda get em on our side.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

right on..cant wait to get u some plump mothers slip...well i gotta Jam..be on L8ter..StaYhIgH


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> well i hope not..but if they do at least all of our documentation is in stow..so shouldnt be that big of a deal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking fucking awsome bro. i c u r gone must be in the room touching your self............LOL


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 9, 2009)

So sick looks like your going to get some weight from your girls...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

nah bro its drooling time for sure..but i wuz out picking up sheetrock and plywood


mygirls said:


> looking fucking awsome bro. i c u r gone must be in the room touching your self............LOL


 Thanks Jack..ya theres a lil bud in there for sure..not sure even how to measure it right now..10-20zips dunno..


JACKMAYOFFER said:


> So sick looks like your going to get some weight from your girls...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> nah bro its drooling time for sure..but i wuz out picking up sheetrock and plywood
> 
> Thanks Jack..ya theres a lil bud in there for sure..not sure even how to measure it right now..10-20zips dunno..


 ya i vkinda figuredyou were getting supplies and building. just make sure that you use the right hammer, and not your hammer head... LOL it just might get in the way and get mistaken for the hammer...................LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

I use a playschool hammer...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i use a playschool hammer...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

so wutr u up 2 MG..fuck me ive had kind of a paronoid day...i hate bringing large supplies in2 my home..im exposed to neibors at all angles.. so 8' panels of wood or rock..i jsut bring right in the front door as quick as possible..instead of popping my grage door which would expose .. it would be like running down the street with my wiener out..to pop my garage fully.. so with that in mind..as im pulling in my street of the main street some dude in a white dodge suv new style with red gov plates tails me down the block ..i back in my drive..and he passes real slow with the suspicious look...or wuz he just a surveyor..hmm...my boy wuz with me to help with my kid and the hardware expedition..he says im trippn and it wuz jsut random and he slowed down cause i backed in. better yet my boys standing at the rear of my truck unloading material..and he looks at me suspiciously, and hes like it fucking stinks right here. 

anyways as usual im a little paronoid..
next time i bring clones in..im using uhaul moving boxes..looks better then carrying in 1 pot at a time all shady...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

mygirls said:


>


 alright what the fuck i did not post this.whats going on here.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> so wutr u up 2 MG..fuck me ive had kind of a paronoid day...i hate bringing large supplies in2 my home..im exposed to neibors at all angles.. so 8' panels of wood or rock..i jsut bring right in the front door as quick as possible..instead of popping my grage door which would expose .. it would be like running down the street with my wiener out..to pop my garage fully.. so with that in mind..as im pulling in my street of the main street some dude in a white dodge suv new style with red gov plates tails me down the block ..i back in my drive..and he passes real slow with the suspicious look...or wuz he just a surveyor..hmm...my boy wuz with me to help with my kid and the hardware expedition..he says im trippn and it wuz jsut random and he slowed down cause i backed in. better yet my boys standing at the rear of my truck unloading material..and he looks at me suspiciously, and hes like it fucking stinks right here.
> 
> anyways as usual im a little paronoid..
> next time i bring clones in..im using uhaul moving boxes..looks better then carrying in 1 pot at a time all shady...


 that sucks bro, watch your ass.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

not much i can do MG..jsut let time be..all my documentation is in stow..




mygirls said:


> that sucks bro, watch your ass.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> not much i can do MG..jsut let time be..all my documentation is in stow..


Youll be good. I think if it was the feds they would have blue gov plates....If it was the narcs. The would have been hiding. I happen to know where they keep there cars here..lol They have some total POS and some nice shit...They would have had regular plates.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

right on thats wut i wuz thinking .. i had a bad experience a decade back with the mrdtf..and if i remember correctly limey bastards where driving 2 cars with idaho plates...but who know these days..cant c why theyd even be interested in me n e more.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> right on thats wut i wuz thinking .. i had a bad experience a decade back with the mrdtf..and if i remember correctly limey bastards where driving 2 cars with idaho plates...but who know these days..cant c why theyd even be interested in me n e more.


Probally Some A hole with a staring problem driving around on the clock  

I hate getting paranoid about your shit....I have crack heads neighbors on both sides...you know they notice fucking almost everything. I mind my own biz, they leave me alone.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

just for the record i cant stand tweakers and fuckers getting ventian blind sun burns on there foreheads..but in retrospect it might be better than the noisey neighbor that wants to play concerned susie..ms peta..and shit.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

stare back but harder.... LOL then pat your hip like your packing.. na just kidn, you don't want to do that.hahaha


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

ya for real..i jsut try to ignore people that fit the bill for the 'man' . it always scares me when im gettin taled..but i try not 2 focus on not letting the 'man' make my heart even beat..bastards.protect and serve..ha ha


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya for real..i jsut try to ignore people that fit the bill for the 'man' . it always scares me when im gettin taled..but i try not 2 focus on not letting the 'man' make my heart even beat..bastards.protect and serve..ha ha


 haha ya its gona happen no matter how hard you try, your hearts going to fell like its popping out your chest


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Fuckin Po Cheesers......i really wanna fuck a hot cop chick..i mean not even behind my g/f back..st8 hate fuck her.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay heres wut im going with intake wise stra8 thru a exterier wall and sideing...6'' baby


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 9, 2009)

yea bro.. your just paranoid.. it happens to me sometimes too.. ill think some dumb shit... and get all tweaked out by it... then it passes and im fine... it does suck tho bringing a buncha supplies home.. i hate unloading truck fulls of shit.. like you said, it gets ran in as quick as possible.. hopefully no one sees.. LOL

the intake is nice... should keep your girls REAL happy


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 9, 2009)

so funny how we think alike..dats all i try to do..double round the block c how many neighbors are potentially home..back my truck in..take it right in the front door as quick as possible. shit imagine 30 clones the big ones from my boy..how the fuck im gonnna do that..Good thing i own a Chevy G20 van for tile..heehe that or ill put my camper on my disiel. Ya i think that intake is gonna rock



simpsonsampson420 said:


> yea bro.. your just paranoid.. it happens to me sometimes too.. ill think some dumb shit... and get all tweaked out by it... then it passes and im fine... it does suck tho bringing a buncha supplies home.. i hate unloading truck fulls of shit.. like you said, it gets ran in as quick as possible.. hopefully no one sees.. LOL
> 
> the intake is nice... should keep your girls REAL happy


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 9, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> so funny how we think alike..dats all i try to do..double round the block c how many neighbors are potentially home..back my truck in..take it right in the front door as quick as possible. shit imagine 30 clones the big ones from my boy..how the fuck im gonnna do that..Good thing i own a Chevy G20 van for tile..heehe that or ill put my camper on my disiel. Ya i think that intake is gonna rock



throw them bitches in some moving boxes or something... or better yet wrap them up like presents... back in the day when i did my thing i had a few boxes that were wrapped like presents.. except the top of the box lifted off.. so i could reuse it without rewrapping it... worked well.. youd need a BIG fuckin box tho.. on second thought move them bitches in during the middle of the night...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 9, 2009)

ya that intake should work great.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 9, 2009)

That intake will be perfect


----------



## motorboater (Jun 9, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> Youll be good. I think if it was the feds they would have blue gov plates....If it was the narcs. The would have been hiding. I happen to know where they keep there cars here..lol They have some total POS and some nice shit...They would have had regular plates.


eh so the narco's do have regular plates?

They have an "undercover" van here. It's a POS red 80's astrovan. Red plates. Even have the spotlight on there lol. I think they only use it to bust people selling shit to underage kids.

I had a pretty scary event here once. I was out running errands, riding dirty - you know how it goes. ALl of a sudden I'm cut off by two high-po's at the intersection, and another one pulls up behind me. I thought that I was finally fucked after all these years. So after a couple minutes of being ready to shit my pants, I see a huge convoy traveling the opposite direction. I had forgotten that Hillary Clinton was in town and that I was driving on their security route. Anyway, it was all for her so I was straight.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 10, 2009)

motorboater said:


> eh so the narco's do have regular plates?
> 
> They have an "undercover" van here. It's a POS red 80's astrovan. Red plates. Even have the spotlight on there lol. I think they only use it to bust people selling shit to underage kids.
> 
> I had a pretty scary event here once. I was out running errands, riding dirty - you know how it goes. ALl of a sudden I'm cut off by two high-po's at the intersection, and another one pulls up behind me. I thought that I was finally fucked after all these years. So after a couple minutes of being ready to shit my pants, I see a huge convoy traveling the opposite direction. I had forgotten that Hillary Clinton was in town and that I was driving on their security route. Anyway, it was all for her so I was straight.



Yeah...More cars then they need...Crappy $50 cars...A Hummer...alot of nice pickups with the extended cab and tinted windows. They use these all the time, this I believe is the most likely surveillance vehicle. There are also every car in between. 

I don't spend time concerning with it...I don't break the law and know my rights pretty well. But as far as plates they don't mean shit...Have you seen all the specialty plates available now...any of those are all acceptable + the collage plates. And don't forget about the Forest Service Cop....He has unlimited budget and man power.

If they want you bad enough they'll send some idiotic joint task force to get you. If they go after you the have a snitch with a buy or they have 3 snitches corroborating a story....And one of them is a reliable snitch. Thats mostly how the warrant will be obtained. So if your breaking the law and they surprise you...My advice is:

1. Don't answer questions...Theres no need to be hostile with them unless thats your style....If they aren't charging you with a crime then theres nothing to talk about.

2. If your being charged...Ask for a lawer Imeadiatly....Then any thing you say after that can be attacked in court. 

3. Theres a good chance your bail will be high as shit but don't stress you'll get a bail reduction as soon as you go to court most likely.

4. If Its available...Have your medical card...Anyway...Im gonna stop filling the whole page in TM's journal


----------



## Lennard (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha well boys join the club eh... Aphids for me. Fortunatly it seems as though its an easy fix... lady bugs.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

No NO fill away slip this is all good info...unfortuntely i know the game all 2 well up here from my former years a decade ago..when i was in my early 20's. thank god i was in the process of leaving my trailor when this happened..i got boxed in a half a block down the street, by 2 subarbans with idaho plates..next came a silverado carrying swat..from a block away i could here the procausion grendes 1 after another.
story goes..uncorroboratted snitch (i knew him for some time)....never had supplyed info in the past...search warrent signed by district court..mrdtf raid...13 months later 250,000bond...case overturned..no probable cause..criminal forfieture money and guns returned. I had waived my speedy trial rights..in return firing 3 different appointed public fucko's. finally hired a decent attorney, and he ran right over there roughshod case with a motion to suppress. It was a real eyeopener to say the least. I have been living legit ever since. I mean that, and i dont consider our 'meds' , are green, a drug...THis wuz all a cocaine beef. So no more..ive lived st8 ever since..with an occasion bar brawl..road rage..or temper issue..and thats be it.....




slipperyP said:


> Yeah...More cars then they need...Crappy $50 cars...A Hummer...alot of nice pickups with the extended cab and tinted windows. They use these all the time, this I believe is the most likely surveillance vehicle. There are also every car in between.
> 
> I don't spend time concerning with it...I don't break the law and know my rights pretty well. But as far as plates they don't mean shit...Have you seen all the specialty plates available now...any of those are all acceptable + the collage plates. And don't forget about the Forest Service Cop....He has unlimited budget and man power.
> 
> ...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

does it get cold where ur at in the winter Lennard? im excited for mine..i think i could run some serious lamps w/out a/c and no bugs in the winter where im at..temps get freezing..



Lennard said:


> Haha well boys join the club eh... Aphids for me. Fortunatly it seems as though its an easy fix... lady bugs.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 10, 2009)

motorboater said:


> eh so the narco's do have regular plates?
> 
> They have an "undercover" van here. It's a POS red 80's astrovan. Red plates. Even have the spotlight on there lol. I think they only use it to bust people selling shit to underage kids.
> 
> I had a pretty scary event here once. I was out running errands, riding dirty - you know how it goes. ALl of a sudden I'm cut off by two high-po's at the intersection, and another one pulls up behind me. I thought that I was finally fucked after all these years. So after a couple minutes of being ready to shit my pants, I see a huge convoy traveling the opposite direction. I had forgotten that Hillary Clinton was in town and that I was driving on their security route. Anyway, it was all for her so I was straight.


our task force drives cars that say "drug task force".. plus since its a smaller town everyone knows all the drug agents and shit.. no undercover vehicles or anything like that... but thats also why i dont sell shit anymore.. i heard someone was saying my name and quit right then... FUCK THAT... dude got his.. but its been years since i actually was on the front line sellin anything.. its so much quieter and peaceful on this end..



slipperyP said:


> Yeah...More cars then they need...Crappy $50 cars...A Hummer...alot of nice pickups with the extended cab and tinted windows. They use these all the time, this I believe is the most likely surveillance vehicle. There are also every car in between.
> 
> I don't spend time concerning with it...I don't break the law and know my rights pretty well. But as far as plates they don't mean shit...Have you seen all the specialty plates available now...any of those are all acceptable + the collage plates. And don't forget about the Forest Service Cop....He has unlimited budget and man power.
> 
> ...


all the family members have the number to the norml lawyer i use.. just a precaution.... otherwise i dont talk to anyone...



tilemaster said:


> does it get cold where ur at in the winter Lennard? im excited for mine..i think i could run some serious lamps w/out a/c and no bugs in the winter where im at..temps get freezing..


it'll get to cold by sept or oct to have to worry bout pests... it seems like from may to oct are mite months here.. no aphids indoors... just mites... winter will be nice for you.. definatly an easy way to keep your rooms cooler for sure... it will be cool to compare our summer crops to our winter crops.. i dont really think mine will change much tho...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

ya i just see no bugs and no runnin a/c...shit might have to break out a small heater for cold night temps ..ill be on the pretendo purple @50 degress cold chilln


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 10, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya i just see no bugs and no runnin a/c...shit might have to break out a small heater for cold night temps ..ill be on the pretendo purple @50 degress cold chilln


yea.. a bet youll need a couple smaller ones.. just keep them on those temp timers so they turn on when its like 65 and off when it hits like 75 again.. it'd be nice if you can keep your grow op steady temps all year without much interference from the outside...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah for sure ill keep it steady..im just imaginign itll be much easier with colder ambient air...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 10, 2009)

oh yea.. it will be a LOT easier.. no a/c.. just a little bit of heat to keep it warm.. if you even have to use the heater at all... if you set up your dark times for the day while its warmer your lights might emit enough heat to keep everything warm at night... if the days are warm enough that is..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 10, 2009)

morning master got sticky fingers yet......LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

jsut from touchn not choppn lol


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

so how did it all turn out?

if i sent you a pic of my friends girls, would you be willing to give a couple tips?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

ofcoars..as well as im able 2 MB..how 'd wut go?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

buds are finished, no?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

no ... almost can be weeks my friend..but most likely soon..lol


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

aha

have you resisted the temptation to take a sample?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

No i havent i tryed them at 6 weeks..and i tryed them a 7.. 7 better than 6..and they look better yet..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Day 55...doWN in 5.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................d...................................................................a..................................................................y...............................................................................s


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 10, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Day 55...doWN in 5.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................d...................................................................a..................................................................y...............................................................................s


my sentiments exactly... it just cant get done soon enough.... i might even wait a little longer.. NO.. im not... i cant.. it just seems 2 of the girls arent wantin to change colors for me at all.. trichs are starting to amber.. but the hairs are still mostly white and the leaves are still green... crazy huh?? 

its gonna be an all day project to trim these girls too.. by the time i take pics, trim, take more pics, smoke, trim some more, post pics, trim some more, smoke, smoke, trim, and whatever else its gonna be a lovely day.. my hands are gonna be superglued together.. i was thinkin about using some plastic gloves so when i was done i could clean the gloves off with alcohol and save the hash thats on them...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 10, 2009)

simpson sampson 420 said:


> my sentiments exactly... it just cant get done soon enough.... i might even wait a little longer.. NO.. im not... i cant.. it just seems 2 of the girls aren't want to change colors for me at all.. tricks are starting to amber.. but the hairs are still mostly white and the leaves are still green... crazy huh??
> 
> its gonna be an all day project to trim these girls too.. by the time i take pics, trim, take more pics, smoke, trim some more, post pics, trim some more, smoke, smoke, trim, and whatever else its gonna be a lovely day.. my hands are gonna be superglued together.. i was thinking about using some plastic gloves so when i was done i could clean the gloves off with alcohol and save the hash that's on them...


 hell if my wife had it her way she would cut them down a 5 weeks. that's when shes telling me to cut down, i just tell her get the fuck out my business bitch... LOL


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 10, 2009)

mygirls said:


> hell if my wife had it her way she would cut them down a 5 weeks. that's when shes telling me to cut down, i just tell her get the fuck out my business bitch... LOL


thats right bro... lay that pimp hand down.. LOL


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> my sentiments exactly... it just cant get done soon enough.... i might even wait a little longer.. NO.. im not... i cant.. it just seems 2 of the girls arent wantin to change colors for me at all.. trichs are starting to amber.. but the hairs are still mostly white and the leaves are still green... crazy huh??
> 
> its gonna be an all day project to trim these girls too.. by the time i take pics, trim, take more pics, smoke, trim some more, post pics, trim some more, smoke, smoke, trim, and whatever else its gonna be a lovely day.. my hands are gonna be superglued together.. i was thinkin about using some plastic gloves so when i was done i could clean the gloves off with alcohol and save the hash thats on them...


iso can eat through some forms of plastic

be careful haha


----------



## mygirls (Jun 10, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> thats right bro... lay that pimp hand down.. LOL


 i just can't stand it when a woman telling a man something they no nothing about. its like just shut the fuck up and go play in the freeway.. LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

im tryn 2teach my girl as much as possible..1 day i might go back 2 work ya know..and she might have to hold it down


----------



## mygirls (Jun 10, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> im tryin 2teach my girl as much as possible..1 day i might go back 2 work ya know..and she might have to hold it down


 shit bro unfortunately i went to jail during the flowering period on my 1st grow, wrote every thiong down for the wife to do and she couldnot even get that right, and fucking locked up the roots big time. LOL alli ould say toher was hellat least there stillalive and i can get somethiong off of them.


----------



## strawberrycough15d (Jun 10, 2009)

i know u gotta b ready to chop them bitches...i cant wait to c them girls cut down


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

ya strawberry cough for real...this has been a 90-100 day journy. glads its almost down. the week its down is gunna be a busy week for me. got some family coming in2 town 2 stay with me a couple dayz..plus i gotta rebuild things..im working on a sick deal on craigslist for a portable a/c unit. hopefully that goes thru...i just have my doubs about the portables as well after seein a write up and review from bigmike and several others that have used them..I want split a/c but shits 2 pricey for a mofucker right now. . . n e ways glad to have u stop in StrawBeRRY


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Damn MG she couldnt even follow the directions? it wasnt cause of your spelling right? nah lol...but that shit wouldof pissed me off too..but i do c that at least they were alive like u said. least the old lady didnt burn down the house 


mygirls said:


> shit bro unfortunately i went to jail during the flowering period on my 1st grow, wrote every thiong down for the wife to do and she couldnot even get that right, and fucking locked up the roots big time. LOL alli ould say toher was hellat least there stillalive and i can get somethiong off of them.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 10, 2009)

I need some more pics for insperation.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Full macro update coming in the moring Jack that will leave 96 hours till chop......................................................................................................................95.......................................94.........................................................................................93..............................................................92 come on shit


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 10, 2009)

motorboater said:


> iso can eat through some forms of plastic
> 
> be careful haha


i think that iso is ok to use on latex.. guess i should have said that instead of plastic.. dont want you guys to think im sittin trimming in those big plastic gloves they wear at subway.. LOL



mygirls said:


> i just can't stand it when a woman telling a man something they no nothing about. its like just shut the fuck up and go play in the freeway.. LOL


oh your woman knows it all too huh?? and i thought it was just mine.. LOL they seem to have all the advice in the world for you, but let you be the one to offer them advice and then your being condesending... fucking bitches... 



tilemaster said:


> im tryn 2teach my girl as much as possible..1 day i might go back 2 work ya know..and she might have to hold it down


at least she is interested.. i cant even get my girl to come upstairs for 10 minutes to help me.. she wants to know everything im doing and why and why it takes so long and all that shit.. but doesnt want to see with her own eyes.. i just tell her to piss off now... 



mygirls said:


> shit bro unfortunately i went to jail during the flowering period on my 1st grow, wrote every thiong down for the wife to do and she couldnot even get that right, and fucking locked up the roots big time. LOL alli ould say toher was hellat least there stillalive and i can get somethiong off of them.


that bites... was it at least decent smoke??



tilemaster said:


> Full macro update coming in the moring Jack that will leave 96 hours till chop......................................................................................................................95.......................................94.........................................................................................93..............................................................92 come on shit



your like my own 5 day new years eve clock... LOL just counting down them hours... shit can NOT go fast enough..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

right there with u..i guesss the whole g/f plan like i said..im hopefull but i feel the same way..its mostly me yapping and explainin shit to my girl..and its in 1 ear and out the other..i think she does that shit on purpose cause i do it to her when shes explaining her co worker drama from her day at the resteraunt..but im like fuck honey i dont care about a bunch of bullshit womens gossip..but u need to learn how to do this shit..im still hopefull but im not stupid either she is a woman ...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 10, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> right there with u..i guesss the whole g/f plan like i said..im hopefull but i feel the same way..its mostly me yapping and explainin shit to my girl..and its in 1 ear and out the other..i think she does that shit on purpose cause i do it to her when shes explaining her co worker drama from her day at the resteraunt..but im like fuck honey i dont care about a bunch of bullshit womens gossip..but u need to learn how to do this shit..im still hopefull but im not stupid either she is a woman ...


women


----------



## mygirls (Jun 10, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i think that iso is ok to use on latex.. guess i should have said that instead of plastic.. dont want you guys to think im sittin trimming in those big plastic gloves they wear at subway.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes it was very good smoke just not much of it and a little airy.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

hows the fingers for u 2day MG?? didnt u hack a couple down ...hackem's...i used to call my buddy who taught me to lay tile..hackems...like ''hackem's ha come's it looks like that" when some work would be shady..also crab cause the mofuckers slow but talks alot..some funny shit dont know why im thinking bout it..im the knuckle cause it aint gay unless its past the first 1.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

hey TM, so how much did all that equipment raise your power bill?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm not much .. havent surpassed 200 for entire fam..laundry ..eatn fat..taking baths ..showers.. actually went down without the furnace last few months

should drop some more maybe not a lot but more efffeciet yet to come..when i replace new breaker i put in w/ a double pole 30 and run my 10.2 in2 a CAP 240 controller..all lights will run thro that..and then thru 1 hydrofarm digital timer..which i must say tickles me cause that leaves me with 3 more regular Hydrofarm timers that have always had to be dedicated to my lamps..so itll free that up..and i wont be drawing as many AMPS...all my lights will run off 1 controller..infact ill have a empty spot..and ill be runnin 1 400wMH @ 110volts normal plug in..and 2600wHPS of the 240controller....how it going MB


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

Shit.... and my buddy is worried about installing a 400w....


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

if hes that concerned about a 400watter tell him 2 never use a microwave



motorboater said:


> Shit.... and my buddy is worried about installing a 400w....


----------



## motorboater (Jun 10, 2009)

i'll definately be harassing him about it. he has 6 going right now with the aerogarden. some Tang and some Trainwreck. The Tang is some pretty bitchin genetics. its a trainwreck cross. EXTREMELY fruity. fluffy buds.

here's what it looks like finished


whats good with you man? still puffin on that blueberry? ive been vapin on some Sensi Star, Blackberry, Planewreck, and Headband. starting to run a lil low though so im cutting back


----------



## Lennard (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> does it get cold where ur at in the winter Lennard? im excited for mine..i think i could run some serious lamps w/out a/c and no bugs in the winter where im at..temps get freezing..


 
Quoted from three pages back... No it doesnt get freezing but like 40s so its much better. The cold weather is key my friend.


----------



## Tomic (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya strawberry cough for real...this has been a 90-100 day journy. glads its almost down. the week its down is gunna be a busy week for me. got some family coming in2 town 2 stay with me a couple dayz..plus i gotta rebuild things..im working on a sick deal on craigslist for a portable a/c unit. hopefully that goes thru...i just have my doubs about the portables as well after seein a write up and review from bigmike and several others that have used them..I want split a/c but shits 2 pricey for a mofucker right now. . . n e ways glad to have u stop in StrawBeRRY



Hello there, so soon harvest time, Great! 
SO why do u want a split aircon? are the better? and if why? I ask because i have 1. Did not have a choice that was the only aircon i could buy cheap $300. 

Puff,puff bye


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey tomic...welll i wanted a split a/c cause they have crazy btu rating...plus there stealth..hardly ever any condenser noise..would be perfect for me..but the 1 i want is like 900-1500 dollars..so portable itll probably be..

thanks for stopping by Tomic!



Tomic said:


> Hello there, so soon harvest time, Great!
> SO why do u want a split aircon? are the better? and if why? I ask because i have 1. Did not have a choice that was the only aircon i could buy cheap $300.
> 
> Puff,puff bye


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats dankey...least u got some smoke an are able to make it last..better than alot of people who dont conciously set enought aside to make it thro...i like to plan my consumption so i dont run out at a unoptimal time..just me.. tang sounds good..I love good trainwreck..has a chocholatey..earthy smell and taste to me..like it alot..


motorboater said:


> i'll definately be harassing him about it. he has 6 going right now with the aerogarden. some Tang and some Trainwreck. The Tang is some pretty bitchin genetics. its a trainwreck cross. EXTREMELY fruity. fluffy buds.
> 
> here's what it looks like finished
> View attachment 444936
> ...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Hey tomic...welll i wanted a split a/c cause they have crazy btu rating...plus there stealth..hardly ever any condenser noise..would be perfect for me..but the 1 i want is like 900-1500 dollars..so portable itll probably be..
> 
> thanks for stopping by Tomic!




whats going on sunshine... your up and at em early today


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

shit not as early as yesterday cupcake...hmm not much..checked on the girls..they dont need shit from me 2day...got the veg room sheetrocked yesterday..gonna take some macros 2day , and maybe get that intake cut thro the wall..start dry hooking all my 25' runs of ducting together..still gotta do some framing and rocking on the bud room..but waiting till it can come down..i may just roll with the same lamps and get 1 more cheapo 1000watter..so i can snag my 400w and switch it to MH...theyll be 4'' hoods only..but next run after ill replace..that way i can chop, trim. rebuild the bud room in a couple days..and go introduce all the new clones ill be picked up right away 2 12 12. how ur bb looking simpson..mine are still small but like 2-3 node already. Purple Kush seeds are up too, there bigger then the BB already.. i called my boy all his PK i gave him sprouted too, and most of the crystal...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> shit not as early as yesterday cupcake...hmm not much..checked on the girls..they dont need shit from me 2day...got the veg room sheetrocked yesterday..gonna take some macros 2day , and maybe get that intake cut thro the wall..start dry hooking all my 25' runs of ducting together..still gotta do some framing and rocking on the bud room..but waiting till it can come down..i may just roll with the same lamps and get 1 more cheapo 1000watter..so i can snag my 400w and switch it to MH...theyll be 4'' hoods only..but next run after ill replace..that way i can chop, trim. rebuild the bud room in a couple days..and go introduce all the new clones ill be picked up right away 2 12 12. how ur bb looking simpson..mine are still small but like 2-3 node already. Purple Kush seeds are up too, there bigger then the BB already.. i called my boy all his PK i gave him sprouted too, and most of the crystal...


 chop chop chopp chop LOL wuz up.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> shit not as early as yesterday cupcake...hmm not much..checked on the girls..they dont need shit from me 2day...got the veg room sheetrocked yesterday..gonna take some macros 2day , and maybe get that intake cut thro the wall..start dry hooking all my 25' runs of ducting together..still gotta do some framing and rocking on the bud room..but waiting till it can come down..i may just roll with the same lamps and get 1 more cheapo 1000watter..so i can snag my 400w and switch it to MH...theyll be 4'' hoods only..but next run after ill replace..that way i can chop, trim. rebuild the bud room in a couple days..and go introduce all the new clones ill be picked up right away 2 12 12. how ur bb looking simpson..mine are still small but like 2-3 node already. Purple Kush seeds are up too, there bigger then the BB already.. i called my boy all his PK i gave him sprouted too, and most of the crystal...


you might as well roll with what you have for now and save some $... either that or while your girls are vegging redo the flower room with the loot you get from this harvest.. i was talkin to my partner last night and it seems money might be tighter than i think so i might not even be able to expand as much as i wanted to anyways.. which i guess either way is fine.. i either have a couple more lights for the veg room and get a nice grow in there one more time.. or a complete expantion... either way.. wont know until i get final weight from the harvest.. but yea.. money is startin to get real tight and im torn between having some now or having a lot in a few months.. just not sure which of the 2 evils are the lesser... 

the BB arent lookin bad.. what sucks is they are still in the cups full of rockwool.. i should have just been smart and put them in soil and cleaned the roots off.. but i was trying to be smart.. they are starting to cut their second set of leaves.. but they are just under the one floro for now.. i am trying to limit the growth they have in the clone room right now.. and pretty much just have them get a strong root system going.. i need to get the girls down ASAP so i can get the hydro system up and get them under those lights.. REAL lights... 

glad all your seeds are popping up.. or at least most of them... cant wait to see what you and MG can do with the crys.. should treat you VERY well...





mygirls said:


> chop chop chopp chop LOL wuz up.



hey there bro... glad i can tell ya to have a safe trip one more time before you split...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

ya bro it should be interesting ..im planning on swopping at least 5 female crystalles in a month month and a half..from my boy..i let him start them all..and theres probably 30-40 came up..no he just has to wait till i can sex them for him...i let him have the bulk..but i want a few for cycle after this 1 ..and a solid mother..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya bro it should be interesting ..im planning on swopping at least 5 female crystalles in a month month and a half..from my boy..i let him start them all..and theres probably 30-40 came up..no he just has to wait till i can sex them for him...i let him have the bulk..but i want a few for cycle after this 1 ..and a solid mother..


i know i threw you a shit ton of those seeds.. kinda cool that your boy is going to use them though... they clone very well... so if you get a solid mother you can keep her for a couple years.. then flower her.. if you want to keep her that long... i am really glad the crys seeds were as strong as they as.. i was afraid they would be pussies since they came from my buds... nice to see they are takin off for you and MG..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

hell ya i had my doubts 2 cause alot of em looks premie..but they seem to be poppin up like crazy at his place..we jsut sowed them all in2 the lil drinking cups in the dispensers u get at doc offices...in foxfarm ...most came up..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

hell ya bro.. makes me happy knowing they are being put to good use and working out well.. it'll be kinda hard to tell which are BK and which are crys until flower.. but youll be able to tell easily then.. the BK wont look like it will have anything but popcorn buds until about the last week or 2.. then it'll fill in nicely.. and the crystale will just get long ridiculous buds...


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 11, 2009)

What up TM...Just stopping in to check it out....You gotta be close to the chop....

Looks like a brilliant day today....Maybe i will go play a little jonny pot seed. I love to find a good spot and do a little planting.

I used to live in SoCal and found this sweet spot...You had to have climbing gear or iron balls and not care about stickers and thorns.

I planted 30 or so clones on a ledge....packed them in with dirt and everything. Right as they were getting going I moved back to MT. You ever grow outdoor here before?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

nice bro...im excited all i need is 1blueheaven mom..1 blueberry...1 bigbud..1 crystal..1heavydutyfruity..ill be set.. dude that *blueheaven* bud is ridiculously high end shit.. if we get this clone thing down ill have 2 get u and MG a few..seriously resin maxed out bud..60an eight shit


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

hey slip...never here.. im from norcal..marin co..born at sf general..went to school and lil college out in Marin..which is northbay..but real close to the cities..oakland..berkley..richmond..but also very close to like wine country sonoma..ukiah..mendo..napa valley.. ya i done 2-3 seasons of outdoor.. moved here a decade ago..been back and forth. lived down there 3 years ago for a season.. never did grow out here in MT...i know a few that have.. my boy east of me has a huge outdoor op in his backyard..all legal ofcoars.. these girls are pounder plants like some of the norcal bud u c..but he also vegged them inside under 1000w MH and put them out a 3' plus..now they are friggn trees...still in veg right now and human size


----------



## mygirls (Jun 11, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> you might as well roll with what you have for now and save some $... either that or while your girls are vegging redo the flower room with the loot you get from this harvest.. i was talkin to my partner last night and it seems money might be tighter than i think so i might not even be able to expand as much as i wanted to anyways.. which i guess either way is fine.. i either have a couple more lights for the veg room and get a nice grow in there one more time.. or a complete expantion... either way.. wont know until i get final weight from the harvest.. but yea.. money is startin to get real tight and im torn between having some now or having a lot in a few months.. just not sure which of the 2 evils are the lesser...
> 
> the BB arent lookin bad.. what sucks is they are still in the cups full of rockwool.. i should have just been smart and put them in soil and cleaned the roots off.. but i was trying to be smart.. they are starting to cut their second set of leaves.. but they are just under the one floro for now.. i am trying to limit the growth they have in the clone room right now.. and pretty much just have them get a strong root system going.. i need to get the girls down ASAP so i can get the hydro system up and get them under those lights.. REAL lights...
> 
> ...


i'll do bro. thanks.
when i get back you guys be looking for the storke to bring you a couple babys..... the clone are doing great. god roots im sure they will make the trip.
i have sum indicas with is the fucking bomb and sum mendoceno purp.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> nice bro...im excited all i need is 1blueheaven mom..1 blueberry...1 bigbud..1 crystal..1heavydutyfruity..ill be set.. dude that *blueheaven* bud is ridiculously high end shit.. if we get this clone thing down ill have 2 get u and MG a few..seriously resin maxed out bud..60an eight shit


please please please me me me!! LOL that sounds fuckin DANK... i really do want to try this clone thing and see how it works out.. oh shit.. almost for.. dr G sent me some soma seeds.. think i should germ those out and get them going this harvest too?? i am almost maxed for space in the clone room room right now so if i did it would mean i would have to invest a little money in some new equip to make sure there was enough light for everything...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

im real excited about that..i need a new air pump my cloners down..i better start working on something in return..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

SS that soma shit is impressive..i wuz have this full hard backed expensive bud strain book..i wuz taking a dump early this mornign looking at soma seeds soma A+ and lavender..Dude there off the hook..do u know the type of seed it is..soma is some shit ive been wanting..fuck i need to check my mail..should be some GDP i need to start.....

yeah its wierd id never heard of blueheaven be4 i almosted didnt believe him..when he gave me the lil healthy hookers..but i googled it..they are true..and damn dude...same with that heavyduty fruity strain.. Insane resin production. i dont c how the shit wouldnt get u high on day 45 really. layers of trichs barely c the nug anymore


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hey slip...never here.. im from norcal..marin co..born at sf general..went to school and lil college out in Marin..which is northbay..but real close to the cities..oakland..berkley..richmond..but also very close to like wine country sonoma..ukiah..mendo..napa valley.. ya i done 2-3 seasons of outdoor.. moved here a decade ago..been back and forth. lived down there 3 years ago for a season.. never did grow out here in MT...i know a few that have.. my boy east of me has a huge outdoor op in his backyard..all legal ofcoars.. these girls are pounder plants like some of the norcal bud u c..but he also vegged them inside under 1000w MH and put them out a 3' plus..now they are friggn trees...still in veg right now and human size


Ever go down to wattsonville? I got homeboys there. I need to take a road trip. It fuking great out there...If i wasn't from MT id move anywhere in CA. 

Thats what i figure you would want to do here is veg them indoor till at least another week from now, then move them out. Its too cold to get a good start here.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> SS that soma shit is impressive..i wuz have this full hard backed expensive bud strain book..i wuz taking a dump early this mornign looking at soma seeds soma A+ and lavender..Dude there off the hook..do u know the type of seed it is..soma is some shit ive been wanting..fuck i need to check my mail..should be some GDP i need to start.....
> 
> yeah its wierd id never heard of blueheaven be4 i almosted didnt believe him..when he gave me the lil healthy hookers..but i googled it..they are true..and damn dude...same with that heavyduty fruity strain.. Insane resin production. i dont c how the shit wouldnt get u high on day 45 really. layers of trichs barely c the nug anymore


dr g said he sent you some GDP.. im jealous.. i really want to check that out... im not sure what kind of soma seeds they are.. i would imagine just original soma.. if there is just a plain soma strain... it does look delicious.. i want to get a book like you have that just covers strains, and yields, and flower times, and all that shit.. a REALLY in depth book.. 

i wonder what the blue heaven is from.. sounds like a white window crossed with ak47 crossed with blueberry... now that really would be some blue heaven right there... im almost high just thinking about it... would love to see that shit up close... especially if its covering the buds like that... something that beautiful is best appriciated up close..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

mygirls said:


> i'll do bro. thanks.
> when i get back you guys be looking for the storke to bring you a couple babys..... the clone are doing great. god roots im sure they will make the trip.
> i have sum indicas with is the fucking bomb and sum mendoceno purp.


i will have my eyes glued to the mail box


----------



## mygirls (Jun 11, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> i will have my eyes glued to the mail box


 yes i willpm you and let you they are on the way.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

mygirls said:


> yes i willpm you and let you they are on the way.


sounds good bro... ill see how the master does it first and then attempt to return the favor with some SLH or OG kush or whatever else youd want..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 11, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> sounds good bro... ill see how the master does it first and then attempt to return the favor with some SLH or OG kush or whatever else youd want..


 sounds like a win win game plan to me bro.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

nah slip never been there....

well heres some close ups..a couple are blurry . still fingering my camera out. wish i new how to take some real macro trichrome shots.. guess u need 1 of them ashton kusher cameras or something..Day 56 ? i think? SS u KNow.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> nah slip never been there....
> 
> well heres some close ups..a couple are blurry . still fingering my camera out. wish i new how to take some real macro trichrome shots.. guess u need 1 of them ashton kusher cameras or something..Day 56 ? i think? SS u KNow.


 those looking fucking awesome bro... just sick looking.. and to think you'll only improve... 

day 56 it is sir... 

gonna go get some pics of the sprouts and clones and what not now... back in a while


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking great. Damn guys everytime I check on this thread I'm like 4 pages behind lol. But anyways Tile I feel ya about the girl shit, I try to tell my girl about the plants and what not but I know she is just wtf ever same thing I do when she is telling me about her resturant gossip lol its just funny you mentioned that. Mine works at chili's and damn there is some shit going on up there every time she goes to work. I'm like you need to tell them to fuck off and get you a new job.......... Anyways back to yalls convo. 

Peace


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> What up TM...Just stopping in to check it out....You gotta be close to the chop....
> 
> Looks like a brilliant day today....Maybe i will go play a little jonny pot seed. I love to find a good spot and do a little planting.
> 
> ...


I'd pass on the outdoor, if i were you. It isn't really worth the time. Season is much too short. I've had friends try it over here, and their yield was bad. 

There's actually in ideal place in Montana, I just can't remember what area it is. They can grow oranges and bananas outdoor, because there is some freak area in the state where conditions are different.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

no MB u have to start them indoors...clones and veg them for 8weeks and toss them out in may june...its totally doable with the right strains and do low location..ideally in ur backyard to ilimintae certain pain in the ass monitering and feeding etc..


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> nah slip never been there....
> 
> well heres some close ups..a couple are blurry . still fingering my camera out. wish i new how to take some real macro trichrome shots.. guess u need 1 of them ashton kusher cameras or something..Day 56 ? i think? SS u KNow.


 
those are good shots. your problem is in the lighting. theyll glisten and look hella better once theyre out of that room. too much light, not enough shadow


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks MB tryed to make the pics as tasty as possible..just picked up the rest of my materials 2 finish framing walls...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no MB u have to start them indoors...clones and veg them for 8weeks and toss them out in may june...its totally doable with the right strains and do low location..ideally in ur backyard to ilimintae certain pain in the ass monitering and feeding etc..


they didnt veg them for 8 weeks before putting them out, but they did put them out in early June. ideal spot too, out of town in the boonies. 

They did a few of them and none were very successful. I guess partial indoor is necessary


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah sounds like the location might not have the ideal environment..+ they might have been to small..in the wrong soil who knows?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Thats dankey...least u got some smoke an are able to make it last..better than alot of people who dont conciously set enought aside to make it thro...i like to plan my consumption so i dont run out at a unoptimal time..just me.. tang sounds good..I love good trainwreck..has a chocholatey..earthy smell and taste to me..like it alot..


i still have a bunch of bubble hash tucked away for the emergency stash 

nugs are just runnin a bit low. unfortunately ended up with a half-oz of shake from my planewreck endeavor


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

i likes me an occasional JoinT


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 11, 2009)

motorboater said:


> I'd pass on the outdoor, if i were you. It isn't really worth the time. Season is much too short. I've had friends try it over here, and their yield was bad.
> 
> There's actually in ideal place in Montana, I just can't remember what area it is. They can grow oranges and bananas outdoor, because there is some freak area in the state where conditions are different.


lol...funny


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the place is over by Hamilton, now that i think about it.

you can do legit straight up outdoor grows over there


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> i likes me an occasional JoinT


blunts or bongs.. thats just me though.. not a fan of joints or pipes at all..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

ReAlly...i love it all..although i do prefer my glass piece... I have all the supplies and equiptment for a custom glass Shop..used 2 run it back in the day.. have a few oddball pieces ive made floating around with friends still.. I like it all tho blunts..joints..bongs..mini..large..soda can..wutever is near by


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ReAlly...i love it all..although i do prefer my glass piece... I have all the supplies and equiptment for a custom glass Shop..used 2 run it back in the day.. have a few oddball pieces ive made floating around with friends still.. I like it all tho blunts..joints..bongs..mini..large..soda can..wutever is near by


Its all about the blunts I think I might be addicted to swishers as much as I am the weed...pfft naw I smoke that shit any way I can lol....the girls look good you got your scissors sharpend?


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 11, 2009)

OH MY those girls are so sick I would love to see some pics rite when the lights go out they look like there so sticky and dence...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

they are ...took those pics for u Jack my friend..start looking forward to 5x times wut i got going..ur shit is gonna be crazy 2 water in a month.. Ya my buds are already dense as shit and just fully frosted....and with them droppn leaves like they have been..itll help me trim...i like a lil fat on my steak anyway so ill do just a pre trim then hang..i got walls built almost done..and i got a closet pimped out to hang in.. string lines ran.. 12 of em..hope thats enough.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

now you just need to get a Volcano so you can truly taste the fruits of your labor


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

me dont know volcano?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

volcano vaporizer

thats what i use


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

ahhh i have smoked out of a couple differnt vaps like the 1 u showed... i thought about eventually getting a handheld vap..but i seen my buddies..and idk they seem like a lot of work..plus i have a fully functional glass shop minus the oxygen and space right now..im more prone 2 using a house pipe or a bong most times....plus the expense ...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ahhh i have smoked out of a couple differnt vaps like the 1 u showed... i thought about eventually getting a handheld vap..but i seen my buddies..and idk they seem like a lot of work..plus i have a fully functional glass shop minus the oxygen and space right now..im more prone 2 using a house pipe or a bong most times....plus the expense ...


i paid $800 for mine. worth every penny. it cut my consumption in half.

it tastes sooooo good. i cant smoke out of pipes anymore because they taste like garbage. nothing like coming home after a long day and inhaling some delicious vapor!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 11, 2009)

well heres wut i got done today....

interior closet made in2 makeshift hanging / drying room....


and u can see this is the backwall and veg area i built..it will effectively make my bud room 4' longer... i be at a 11x 7 bud room and 6x6 veg area. also ill be able to open my garage after sheetrock and doors go in. basically ill have a front area thats closed off..for my motorcycles..storage..gargage stuff..tools..and the rest behind that new back wall will be my 2 grow rooms..hallway ...supplies..water res's..all the good stuff..


$800$ holy shit...man if its the corvette of pipes and u had 2 have it...800bills right now would replace my a/c and give me another 1000watter..and maybe a tele stay to fairmont hotsprings...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

oh its def the corvette of pipes bro

it costed ya know a weeks worth of work, but its been great so far. lungs feel fresh. no more yellow tar buildup on my teeth. just better health all around. its amazing how many more chemicals you inhale with pipes.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 11, 2009)

agreed.. i had a vaporizer until that shit got stolen.. but it was the shit.. it tasted like the first hit every hit.. it got my WAY higher than a pipe... and the buds do last a LOT longer... weed consumption went way down also... you should pick one up as a present to yourself when you get done with your next harvest.. if you dont like it ill buy it off you...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 12, 2009)

Agreed first couple times smoking out of a vape I was hooked till I saw how much they were lol. Although if I was pulling the weight you guys are pulling I would deffinately deffinately pick me up one. Don't know about the volcano cause thats just too exspensive but something like it....

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

sup greenFire? hows it going bro


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

well i got my entire back wall up in the garage..sectioning it off completely..sheetrocked in..steel door hung.. just gotta chop ladies down soon..but there still growing..erhhh...anyways..once there down i can stretch the 7x7 flower room out to 11x 7 and my veg room is 6x6. i will be running floros, cfl, and a 400mh in the veg area. in the bud area will be 3 lamps @ 2600wattsHPS. i hope to have this all done up and running by the first. im banking on putting portable a/c in ..that 6'' direct intake from outside..Y'ing off to both rooms. And finnaly a master lighting controll, and 1 more new 1000watter an ballast. also another 6'' active air exhaust fan for the veg room..im still not sure how im gonna run exhaust intake..but ill have to just work out the kinks along the way.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> well i got my entire back wall up in the garage..sectioning it off completely..sheetrocked in..steel door hung.. just gotta chop ladies down soon..but there still growing..erhhh...anyways..once there down i can stretch the 7x7 flower room out to 11x 7 and my veg room is 6x6. i will be running floros, cfl, and a 400mh in the veg area. in the bud area will be 3 lamps @ 2600wattsHPS. i hope to have this all done up and running by the first. im banking on putting portable a/c in ..that 6'' direct intake from outside..Y'ing off to both rooms. And finnaly a master lighting controll, and 1 more new 1000watter an ballast. also another 6'' active air exhaust fan for the veg room..im still not sure how im gonna run exhaust intake..but ill have to just work out the kinks along the way.



the fresh air intake will supply plenty of fresh air for sure to your girls.. they will love it.. i am going to try to run the duct close to oscilating fans so that the fresh air gets blown around as soon as it enters the rooms.. i love the wall mounted oscilating fans so much.. they save so much space and work well...

as far as your exhaust line... using the same principle you are using to feed the rooms.. could you reverse that and usme it for exhaust?? run a duct from each room, bring the together with a splitter, and run the single duct outside or in your attic or something of the nature?? i dont know if you just need to exhaust the veg room or if you want to try to exhaust both rooms for maximum air exchange tho.. you could also run your a/c exhaust into this exhaust line.. i bet tho, if you run your lights all on an enclosed exhaust line with a larger fan, you could cool all of them enough not to have to worry about the a/c.... with a couple fans blowing air around it should stay plenty fine for the girls temp wise, and save you loot on the a/c... 

this would mean you'd need 3 or 4 fans tho... 
one large or 2 smaller ones for all your lights (10"/12" or 2 - 6")...

1 for your fresh air intake....
1 for your active exhaust for both rooms...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 12, 2009)

gotta take care of a few things.. but i will get back and check out what you think and all that as soon as i can... couple hours prolly


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

okay well i have 1 6'' fan..i wuz going to leave that in the flower room to pull intake air over the lights and exhast...my question wuz.....okay intake is like a dryer vent but 6in if i come off of that with a Y..run 1 6'' line in2 each room...Okay should i just tie 1 end of each rooms intake to the lights.. and that it..exhaust fan pulls it thro the lights and up to the attic..(im buying 1 more 6 in fan for the veg room.)..or should i use 2 more Y's once inside each room..so one end gets hooked to the lights, and the other end is either being sucked in2 each room with a 4'' exhaust fan for ea room ..or just passively with out the 2 extra 4'' fans..???


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> or should i use 2 more Y's once inside each room..so one end gets hooked to the lights, and the other end is either being sucked in2 each room with a 4'' exhaust fan for ea room ..???


This is the optimal setup!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

so buy the 2 more 4'' inline and use 1 per room just to bring nice air in direct..? thanks for checking on it sure shot..rep for ya ..im uploading you tube vid now of construction in progress..so u guys can get a feel of the new deminsions and wut not thats happening over this month end


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

wut part of nor cal u from sure...? im from san rafael..terra linda..novato..santa ventia.. unfortuanetly had 2relocate


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool videos are priceless.
Are your veg and flower room next to each other?

Cause this is how I do it.
My veg room has a 400w MH.
I attached a 8" Vortex to the light via an 8"Y.
The fan intakes air from my garage and supplies fresh air as well as cooling my MH.

For my flower room I have a 8" duct booster in my dividing wall.
This is pulling air from the veg room into the flower room.
My flower lights are sealed off with a 8" Vortex pulling air out my veg room through the lights and into the attic.
For my flower exhaust I have a Portable A/C constantly venting.
So far I have been able to run the A/C solely in fan mode(except 2 days of 100+ temps outside).

My room is completely sealed and I can literally see the vacuum pressure on the walls!
Sorta like growing inside of a balloon that's collapsing all around you!
Here's a pic of my Intake/veg light fan with the Y on it.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> wut part of nor cal u from sure...? im from san rafael..terra linda..novato..santa ventia.. unfortuanetly had 2relocate


I'm from the 209 San Joaquin County. Born and raised!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rryo_2lX0ZA

new room construction show new walls and some work done............


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice video bro love the garage work you do looks awesome can't wait to see that veg room full of mothers so the bud room can be full of colas. 

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ur tellin me bro....fuck me some work has gone in 2 this..i cant wait till its all organized..just gotta make this reperations for the last little bit of shit i need like 2k of shit..then itll be done..and for a soil grow fairtly automated. i may even do a giant big girl Scrog. maybe. thats pushin on my lazy side tho... and if i can make the 80 day stretch till next chop , well i'll be more than ok...If not ill be moving the family to a camper lol


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 12, 2009)

hey bro... sorry i completely missed what you asked.. LOL its just been a long couple days... been stressed and shit... then my buddy stopped by with some funk and i got blitzed... was outta it for a while..

but yea.. fully agreed with sure shot... you have the perfect setup running it that way...

room is lookin fuckin nice bro... i cant wait until i can get some progress done to my shit.. right now i feel like im sitting spinning my wheels.. and its looking like my partner will be strapped more than he thought so i REALLY need a BIG harvest now.. but all the work you are putting in is gonna pay off... ten fold.. over and over... its such a small sacrafice for such a HUGE payout... but damn.. looks good!!

and 80 days aint shit... they will FLY by for the most part.. unless you run out and that would suck...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

right on well thats my plan..im glad i saw it all in my head in the dream world...1 6'' and 1 4'' exhaust fan for ea room. The 4incers blowing fresh air in to the room..and the 6incers exhausting air, but still tied in2 the fresh intake. still working on a portable a/c on craigslist..that or ill buy the amcor 12,000btu at homedepot for 360. all coming together. im spinning my wheels too..its like u say my shit stilll got a lot of top white hairs..i know they could go longer..but i got deadlines..moms coming in for a few days on the 19th. plus i want new room up and running by then..and this window a/c unit is really starting to cook my veg room. poor seedling  but ive been relying on the fact its only gonna be running for 4 more days.. i think my girls are coming down even if its a tad early..at exactily 8weeks. would like to give them the 9 and get an extra zip..but I dont have the luxury of anymore waiting on this 1...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> right on well thats my plan..im glad i saw it all in my head in the dream world...1 6'' and 1 4'' exhaust fan for ea room. The 4incers blowing fresh air in to the room..and the 6incers exhausting air, but still tied in2 the fresh intake. still working on a portable a/c on craigslist..that or ill buy the amcor 12,000btu at homedepot for 360. all coming together. im spinning my wheels too..its like u say my shit stilll got a lot of top white hairs..i know they could go longer..but i got deadlines..moms coming in for a few days on the 19th. plus i want new room up and running by then..and this window a/c unit is really starting to cook my veg room. poor seedling  but ive been relying on the fact its only gonna be running for 4 more days.. i think my girls are coming down even if its a tad early..at exactily 8weeks. would like to give them the 9 and get an extra zip..but I dont have the luxury of anymore waiting on this 1...



we are in the same boat bro... monday it is... come hell or high water...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ill actually take them down sunday night around 11pm an hour be4 lights come no im thinking, that or ill just cut the lights out of the deal sunday night..so they sit for 24hours w/ out light


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 12, 2009)

looks nice TM! youve been busy framing and taping n puddin away! i hate doing sheetrock it sux lol

girls look nice, the ww and bb are huge nugglets dude keep up the good work, so are you bringing in fresh air from your garage or outside im assuming???


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

right now im just bringing in air thru my crawlspace/basement area..w/ a 180 cfm fan exhausting that fresh air in2 my flower room..plus to vent the back of my a/c which is cooking my garage i leave the garage door cracked from sunrise to sunset. im plumbing in a 6''intake right thro the exterior wall..so i can pull from 4 different fans right off that sucker..


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 12, 2009)

so cutting the light out for a certain amount of time before you cut does wat???? if i rememmber correctly you guys were saying to mimic winter or something to get more trichs? have u tried this at all? im curious as ill be cutting in a few weeks - month


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 12, 2009)

i think i am just going to give them 24 of dark from sunday to monday.. i run my light period from 930 AM to 10 pm... so ill shut lights off saturday night at 10 and wont see the girls again until monday morning at cut time.. HOLY FUCK THATS TOMORROW NIGHT....... wow... I AM SUPER FUCKING ANTSY NOW!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ya bro im going to do the same thing..except are lighting schedules are totally different..cracks me up..cause are dates are identical


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 12, 2009)

DankJWeeks said:


> so cutting the light out for a certain amount of time before you cut does wat???? if i rememmber correctly you guys were saying to mimic winter or something to get more trichs? have u tried this at all? im curious as ill be cutting in a few weeks - month



trichs are produced as a defense for the buds.. a way to protect them.. the idea is if they think winter is coming they will prodcue a shit load of extra trichs to protect them buds.... its a way to trick them into producing more.. havent tried it.. but it makes sense... and it cant hurt to try this late in the game right...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya bro im going to do the same thing..except are lighting schedules are totally different..cracks me up..cause are dates are identical


same dates... just backasswards schedules.. LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ya also all the junk and nutes that were left over from flushing will all be down in the roots if u chop during darkness..so this def allows for that..plus ya myth of the street is rez production with lights out be4 chop ...ill let u know..but the plants are on theere way out anyway..maybe a days lights and a/c will save me 2bucks who knows.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Ya also all the junk and nutes that were left over from flushing will all be down in the roots if u chop during darkness..so this def allows for that..plus ya myth of the street is rez production with lights out be4 chop ...ill let u know..but the plants are on theere way out anyway..maybe a days lights and a/c will save me 2bucks who knows.



yea.. 4 or 5 bucks at least..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

im going 2 get a happy meal with my extra savings


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like the site may be down for some time this weekend..So boys if i cant post my harvest..ill surly post them when i can and take detailed pics and a ViD..


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 12, 2009)

ya my scheldule is from 9;50 pm to 9;50am! so are you guys doing that to your whole crop?? how will u tell the difference??? u guys should take half your crop and try it and see if u notice the differecne! or maybe just a few plants or if ur set on doing it leave a plant in normal lighting and see if all the others have more trichs!!!!!


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 12, 2009)

lol TM i seen u posted in that one girls thread too, the onle looking for a boyfriend on riu! ha ha ha ha im still laughing, anyway dude we should talk that hoe into letting us tag team her! ha ha 

that bitch is wack, she dont look to bad though


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm..............i dont share well with others... grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Dj just watched ur vid...not bad my friend.. looks like itll be a rather nice harvest if u can keep the thrips and mites at bay....shit looks real good bro..


----------



## motorboater (Jun 12, 2009)

a few more days eh?

must be like a kid waitin to open xmas presents


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 12, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Dj just watched ur vid...not bad my friend.. looks like itll be a rather nice harvest if u can keep the thrips and mites at bay....shit looks real good bro..


i know i just got took over by mites, there everywhere now too! i cant get rid of the thrips either! im using neem, is there anything else safe to use with neem? maybe azatrol, or dunks, or pyrethim, or alcohol/water solution, theres so much shit out there bro u know wat i mean! uve had probs too huh, wat are u using if u dont mind me asking?? thanks im trying hard 
i cant wait for my clones to be runner up for 12/12, i learned alot already and i just want to start my 2nd grow already!


----------



## GreenDee (Jun 12, 2009)

**Subscribed**
Great journal.. very inspiring!!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

DJ id hit them with iso alchol..for real no 1 talks about it..but i experimented with it and its a spot killer.. wont hurt ur plants ..mix 70% at less that 50/50 w/ water.. dont over use, and only use 1-2 week..till there dead.. Dr doom perythium bomb wouldnt be a bad idea..but that shit can kill ur op if ur not careful, at least all ur fan leaves..and no fan leaves, well u know wut that means..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

GreenDee said:


> **Subscribed**
> Great journal.. very inspiring!!!!


 
Thanks for locking this 1 in..man u showed up just in time for budporn


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 13, 2009)

Where is it at? 

Peace


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 13, 2009)

im gonna start cuttin and trimming tomorrow morning bro... i figure ill have a 2 day process with taking pics and the actually trimming and shit.. but damn.. ITS FINALLY HERE!!! party time for sure!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

im leaning on tommorrow 2...i just took some sample cutts ..checked them under a jewlers loop..they have some amber..for sure.. mostly cloudy..some clear...but 15-20% amber..wanna just do it 2morrow 2 ...cause i dont have shit to do...maybe ill wait so hard 2 say...they all have new white hairs at the top of the colas..and where the calaxys are growing out and up from sideways growth..id say more than 50% red hairs on most..u can tell if i could afford another week it would be the shit ..but tommorrow or monday for sure coming down.. taking pics be right back


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

well here u guys go...i think some will be harvested 2morrow with the remainder on monday..monday finish.. tues - friday finishing construction..


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 13, 2009)

Trained Professional!!! Wish the internet had the ability to transmit aroma.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 13, 2009)

Coming along excellently...I was away and couldn't keep up with my RIU....The garage is looking good, bet you cant wait to have that all secured and set up.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

hell ya pinn4.2.0.. and slip..its finaly here.. i already unplugged everything when lights went out this moring..so theyll sit for 24 hours maybe lil less...then they all come down at once..since my girls is here to assist.

so i have some good news.. I called homedepot , lowes, and ace hardware..comparted prices on new portable ac units.. I did my research finding the double vent types are little better, but know one carryed them locally. I price checked units above 10,000btu.. well lowes had a deal to good to be true.. after me explaining to the appliance manager what i wanted on the phone.. he told me he had a 12,000btu frigidair unit for 299.00 . home depot , walmart and lowes, and ace, where right around 500-600 for a comprobable unit. So im amazed, speed with girlfriend to bank, then to lowes. I get there locate the eisle.. the only portables they carry are expensive ass , "Delonghi" units. the 10,000 was 399, the 11,000btu was 499, and the 12,000btu is 599. all the window a/c units are frigidair and obviously cheaper. So i find the appliance manager. I proccedd to ream him out, like how could you be so stupid to claim you have a frigidair portable...he walks me right to it, and its a window unit..im like how the fuck stupid are you, i talked about venting and dehumifying, whether i could run a drain hose with that unit or not..plus i said portable 50x on the phone. He reacted in pure ignorance..so i said wut are u still doing here get your fucking manager.. my girlfriend thought i was going to get kicked out for my attitude..I told her to calm down let daddy handle this one. Met with the manager, proceeded to bash the appliance supervisor right in front of him, all he could do was stare at his feet..anyways manager was forced to give me the 11,000btu Delonghi unit, new with warrenty for $375 at cost. with a extended warrenty. FUCK YA , i hate bitchy customers but i had to pull it this 1 time....


----------



## motorboater (Jun 13, 2009)

lol

how did the big bud turn out? no more problems?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

oh its got some seeds..dont know how bad to i cure...its chron with seeds tho..hella frost.. my girlfriend wuz finger fucking the budz this morning and found 1 seed in the blues heavens..just 1 in 3 entire plants..dont know if im in for more..but that wont effect me 2 bad either way..bag seeds only really suck when there laced throughout the entire bud..not a few here and there + it looks and smells excellent..


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 13, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> oh its got some seeds..dont know how bad to i cure...its chron with seeds tho..hella frost.. my girlfriend wuz finger fucking the budz this morning and found 1 seed in the blues heavens..just 1 in 3 entire plants..dont know if im in for more..but that wont effect me 2 bad either way..bag seeds only really suck when there laced throughout the entire bud..not a few here and there + it looks and smells excellent..


 Hey i want some!


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 13, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hell ya pinn4.2.0.. and slip..its finaly here.. i already unplugged everything when lights went out this moring..so theyll sit for 24 hours maybe lil less...then they all come down at once..since my girls is here to assist.
> 
> so i have some good news.. I called homedepot , lowes, and ace hardware..comparted prices on new portable ac units.. I did my research finding the double vent types are little better, but know one carryed them locally. I price checked units above 10,000btu.. well lowes had a deal to good to be true.. after me explaining to the appliance manager what i wanted on the phone.. he told me he had a 12,000btu frigidair unit for 299.00 . home depot , walmart and lowes, and ace, where right around 500-600 for a comprobable unit. So im amazed, speed with girlfriend to bank, then to lowes. I get there locate the eisle.. the only portables they carry are expensive ass , "Delonghi" units. the 10,000 was 399, the 11,000btu was 499, and the 12,000btu is 599. all the window a/c units are frigidair and obviously cheaper. So i find the appliance manager. I proccedd to ream him out, like how could you be so stupid to claim you have a frigidair portable...he walks me right to it, and its a window unit..im like how the fuck stupid are you, i talked about venting and dehumifying, whether i could run a drain hose with that unit or not..plus i said portable 50x on the phone. He reacted in pure ignorance..so i said wut are u still doing here get your fucking manager.. my girlfriend thought i was going to get kicked out for my attitude..I told her to calm down let daddy handle this one. Met with the manager, proceeded to bash the appliance supervisor right in front of him, all he could do was stare at his feet..anyways manager was forced to give me the 11,000btu Delonghi unit, new with warrenty for $375 at cost. with a extended warrenty. FUCK YA , i hate bitchy customers but i had to pull it this 1 time....



nice work....new ac...sweet


----------



## motorboater (Jun 13, 2009)

i was going to ask what strain was which in the pics, but they all look the same in that lighting


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

youll get some better pics in minyana..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

thats blueberry






blue heaven below


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 13, 2009)

damn ur lucky tm, those are good acs, im saving up to get one next harvest so my temps are always 75F and lower! cant wait to see those pics


----------



## motorboater (Jun 13, 2009)

i think Blue Heaven would be my preference out of the two


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

more blueberry










couple shots of heavy duty fruity down below


----------



## GreenDee (Jun 13, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Thanks for locking this 1 in..man u showed up just in time for budporn


Beautiful!! curious how much u pull!
They look incredible! what was your total days of flowering?


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 13, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thats blueberry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG those look so tasty bro, my pants are so fucking wet right now, i just had to whip out my dick and bust one theres so many trichs on those, i would def let them go for a few more days to get the max out of them if you can wait a lil longer, it will be worth it at the end. maybe pick a few if u cant wait, but dude those look real nice wish i had some of that to twist up and chief on, keep it up, cant wait to see your next grow


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks Dank ill let u know how the a/c works..they do have terrible reviews honestly, the portables do, but im using it so circumvent just excess heat..ill have plenty of intake..exhaust..so hopefully it dont even run, and when it does it does the job....


DankJWeeks said:


> damn ur lucky tm, those are good acs, im saving up to get one next harvest so my temps are always 75F and lower! cant wait to see those pics


ya..blue heaven does look tasty..blueberry surely sexy too...


motorboater said:


> i think Blue Heaven would be my preference out of the two


Hey green me too..very curious..ill know wet wieght tommorrow...


GreenDee said:


> Beautiful!! curious how much u pull!
> They look incredible! what was your total days of flowering?


 
widow


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

ya Dj cant wait any longer..not a luxury right now...its mainly for patients me and my girl have..and its on to bigger and better so .... this is how i figure it.. ive seen shit thats gone 9 weeks..i might get an extra zip..probably not even tho..more like a half between all 9 if i wait another week.. that window a/c i had is killing my veg room..plus im in the middle of construction that needs to get done..plus my family is here on the 19th for a few days..and i got get all those new bigger clones in2 my shop be4 friday, meaning new environment has to be up by then and working..thats some real busy shit bro..theres no way there not comign down tommorrow..no way..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 13, 2009)

big bud



















more blue heaven lowers


----------



## motorboater (Jun 14, 2009)

patients are gonna be pretty damn happy with those guys thats for sure


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 14, 2009)

DAMN son those are some fat ass nugs.  great job bro. Can't wait to see the next round. 

:Leafeace


----------



## Tomic (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice, Just wanna say very nice again. keep up the good work.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking good....its gotta be time to chop....anyway...I spotted a new urban grower...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYvkJg6o4B8


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

2 left..i think fairly amazing yield..will post wet wieghts ...any bets..huh? wut u think my wet wait..after pre manicure IS?

thanks for the responses guys..me and my girl have been faithfully working for 7hours since 530am.. 1 and a half left to pre trim.... and hang...pics for sure this afternnoon or 2night..im impressed..


----------



## motorboater (Jun 14, 2009)

17.5 oz dry


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 14, 2009)

damn 7 hours???? I can't wait till I'm stuck trimming for 7-8 hours. Can't wait for pics. 

Peace


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 14, 2009)

Hurry up we need pics!!!!!!! ill throw out a guess dont ask me how I came up with this LOL........dundundunnnn....80oz wet pretrimed.....


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

3,000 grams after premanicure... wet weight..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

ya guys just took a shower and cleaned up..same with my girl...were about to dip and get some chinese food..were both tired ..been at it since 530am...its 215pm...no lunch break..just st8 thro..plus i ran out of cigs..and im short on food in the fridge..ill be posting pics soon guys, thanks for the patience..bud porn is amazing..photos were so much better, as i removed the plants and photos them out of the hps environment be back shortly PeaCe


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 14, 2009)

Gonna guess 2.65 pounds.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 14, 2009)

ummmm, 2.25 LB.
hurry turn on the Bud Porn ,ill get the popcorn you bring the rolling papers


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 3,000 grams after premanicure... wet weight..


 Nice....should be around 2lbs dry huhh?


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 14, 2009)

I wasnt gonna guess dry weight but I changed my mind since others are guessing lol....its gonna be right at 30oz dry....


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

Fuck i hope..keep in mind boyz the roots had alot of water in emm..like i could of let em go lil longer till they were dry and then cut...but i had to flush and get this out the way...so im good with wutever i get ...but here she be..im uploading alot of pics ....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 14, 2009)

GODDAMN BRO those nugs look fucking lovely I mean damn bro nice fat sugary nugs. Your patients are gonna sure appreciate this, wish I was one of the patients lol anyways. 

Peace


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Fuck i hope..keep in mind boyz the roots had alot of water in emm..like i could of let em go lil longer till they were dry and then cut...but i had to flush and get this out the way...so im good with wutever i get ...but here she be..im uploading alot of pics ....


Looks good....I think it will be inbetween 28 to 32 zips


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## GreenDee (Jun 14, 2009)

Dayuuum!!! Just beautifulllllll!!!Great job TM!!!


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 14, 2009)

Holy Fuck YUMMMM
Dude Nice Job!!!


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 14, 2009)

Wheres the smellovision when you need it......shit looks yummy....you said that was just a pretrim I wouldnt take much more off keep that weight up


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 14, 2009)

holy fuck, great job bro, those are some tasty nugs! dude call me i wanna meet somewhere to pick up a bag! call me bro, holy fuck that shit is beautiful! what kind is that on the 3rd pic up^^^^^^^^


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

3rd pic and top shelf of hanging closet is bigbud..this is as trimmed as they get for the most part.. i find it easier when wet..because the leaves are still standing proud..plus it easier to knock off trichs when manicuring dry..so i like my steak with some fat..as i once heard and agreed with..but not too much brisle and fat..just a bit..so this is how i do it..my humity is high 50-60..in the drying room..i got 2 fans shooting air over it and im leaving door open..still stays dark.. hope i dont need a fucking dehumifier..ill be checking them daily..hourly ..shit..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


>


ok you sick fuck im jelous. man they look fricken huge. great job bro. you both did very well.


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 3rd pic and top shelf of hanging closet is bigbud..this is as trimmed as they get for the most part.. i find it easier when wet..because the leaves are still standing proud..plus it easier to knock off trichs when manicuring dry..so i like my steak with some fat..as i once heard and agreed with..but not too much brisle and fat..just a bit..so this is how i do it..my humity is high 50-60..in the drying room..i got 2 fans shooting air over it and im leaving door open..still stays dark.. hope i dont need a fucking dehumifier..ill be checking them daily..hourly ..shit..


my bad i meant 2nd pic! they all look real nice! my buddy trims like that too, he likes to do it when there kinda wet still! let me know when some is dry bro i live like 2 - 3 hours from you!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

no shit DJ ...wasnt aware of that..but my location is hypothetical remember northwest southeast??? 

MG thanks for the props warmed my heart..yeah im real tired but real happy..got some dry weed to last me thro the week too..so things are pleasent right now.. entrie house stinks ..got the candles and lotion out..


that second pic from the bottom is dutch passions blueberry from clone..smallest plant but almost zero veg time from soil transplant from ezcloner.. yielded 150grams wet.. that nug was 57 grams wet..i wrote alot of different wet wieghts down so i can keep track for future reference..also for comparison on different size containers..


----------



## RollingJoints (Jun 14, 2009)

Hell yeah thats what i wanted to see. Great job bro.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 14, 2009)

when you gonna try those bad girls out?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice Bro!!!

I'll jump on the bandwagon...

You got 3kg wet, so that would be an estimated 750g dry weight... or about 27 ounces...

Hell Yeah!!! 

That's a nice harvest...

I only get 1 oz at a time...


----------



## DaGambler (Jun 14, 2009)

harvest time is a nice time.

i think he included some stem weight in the wet weight... so i'ma say 600-700 grams dry.

winner gets the buds right ?! 
.


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> no shit DJ ...wasnt aware of that..but my location is hypothetical remember northwest southeast???
> 
> MG thanks for the props warmed my heart..yeah im real tired but real happy..got some dry weed to last me thro the week too..so things are pleasent right now.. entrie house stinks ..got the candles and lotion out..
> 
> ...


 
i know its hypothetical but i pin pointed it on google map! lol jk but um your about 2 - 3 hours i read up on another forum and u posted in it and you said wat city u were from i forgot though! cali correct??? ya that blueberry is bomb bro, great job


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

hhhhhhldddd up bets offf.. bummmmmmmmmmpppppppperrrrrr ccccropppppppppp. like u say DaGamb..probably the pound and a half once i lose the stems.. . itz on 2 the next1... so 600..okay for giggles lets say 700grams on 9 plants is = 77 grams per plant ...in turn 2.7 ounces per plant..ahhh not bad Mr Tile thinks to himself. i wasnt runnin 2k the whole flower time(1k for first 30days of flower/ 2k for last 30) .. and ill be firing off with 2.6k and at least twice to three times the plants. HMM


thansks for tuning in Gypsy. ya but u pull a zip a day.. . . and dont experience the large take down put back ups..i like ur system bro.. im on my way tho.. 

Thanks every1 thats tuned in2 this.. ill let u guys know how the dry wieght turns out for sure..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

born and raised in Marin Co north of SF 25+years. family issues relocated way far away  40 hours roundtrip away . although i dont mind not having the traffic of the 101 in the morning communite..i had worked in the east bay on extensive construcion projects for years..


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> born and raised in Marin Co north of SF 25+years. family issues relocated way far away  40 hours roundtrip away . although i dont mind not having the traffic of the 101 in the morning communite..i had worked in the east bay on extensive construcion projects for years..


 
ya i was born in san jose then moved to san mateo, 101 was my front yard for like 10 years then i moved up here north a few years ago near sac and been stuck here since! ive been a comm/resd framer up here for bout a couple years now! gotta hate constrsuction though, ive been layed off for a few months and just recently got a house to frame, after that though it will be back to watering and taking care of my crop and playing call of duty lol


----------



## GreenDee (Jun 14, 2009)

I perdict 2 1/2lbs. dry.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 14, 2009)

damn bro... those are some FAT ASSSSS BUDS... mother watering goodness... how i wish i could be there now... seriously bro im jealous.. i think you are gonna be close to the 1.5 to 1.75 pound mark... for a bumper crop you cant ask for more.. just about what you will need to get all your new shit paid for and have a little smoke for you and the ol ladt and a little money left over even... and to think it will only get bigger and better from here on out!! congrats brotha on a DAMN fine harvest.. you and your lady should be proud!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2009)

Killer fucking colas bro. Right on tm, ganja gods are with you


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

SS...ya man i cant complain... not bad ehh..ya this will allow for some improves for sure..gota get busy on that over the next 3days steady..im shootin for it being done by thur night. suks my girl has a root canal on thur morning so that might mess time tables up a bit i dunno...


simpsonsampson420 said:


> damn bro... those are some FAT ASSSSS BUDS... mother watering goodness... how i wish i could be there now... seriously bro im jealous.. i think you are gonna be close to the 1.5 to 1.75 pound mark... for a bumper crop you cant ask for more.. just about what you will need to get all your new shit paid for and have a little smoke for you and the ol ladt and a little money left over even... and to think it will only get bigger and better from here on out!! congrats brotha on a DAMN fine harvest.. you and your lady should be proud!


 
Thanks Dr. G... thanks for sending the green gods my way....


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Killer fucking colas bro. Right on tm, ganja gods are with you


----------



## mygirls (Jun 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> SS...ya man i cant complain... not bad ehh..ya this will allow for some improves for sure..gota get busy on that over the next 3days steady..im shootin for it being done by thur night. suks my girl has a root canal on thur morning so that might mess time tables up a bit i dunno...
> 
> 
> Thanks Dr. G... thanks for sending the green gods my way....


morning tile, hows thinks going to day.hows the hydro groing. hope its doing what u want it to do.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Days going good..gettn my rui fill in be4 i dedicatee some time to construction....


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice harvest bro, Im lookin forward to watching your future grows aswell coz you got your shit goin on.

Very nice work bro, well done .


----------



## mygirls (Jun 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Days going good..gettn my rui fill in be4 i dedicatee some time to construction....


 ya same hear with RIU. im a going to get sticky finger 2day.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 15, 2009)

sayin whats up and catchin up with you guys is part of my routine now.. it was KILLIN me yesterday not being able to get on.. and then when i finally did all your punkasses were in bed.. all i got to read was the shit you were givin me for being gone all daY!! LOL its nice to be missed tho...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 15, 2009)

mygirls said:


> ya same hear with RIU. im a going to get sticky finger 2day.


you trimming up some more today brotha?!


----------



## mygirls (Jun 15, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> you trimming up some more today brotha?!


 yep i just updated my indoor grow journel. and yes i waz lost with out my friends from RIU. i waz way lost  LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Blaze..ya this next 1 will be more pro from the start and thats key..also ditchin weaker strains for better 1's ..so it should be good. 

got bunch more done today. walls are def up. framed in rocked from the outside . done. trash ...and loads of it are in my truck now..will make a dump run l8ter 2day. then i gotto to attach black poly and then white..to the inside of the op. bare studs..i wanted to sheetrock them ..cause we all know how puttin mylar or poly is on bare studs..but i find that once room grows in theres not much of a prob.. so i will skip sheeting the walls from the inside. Tommorow..im going to run like 50 ft of intake ..mostly 6''. got buy all the fitting..im figuring aroudn a bill or two..thatll be done..just waiting for me to purchase 3 more fans..plus another light.an ballast..and a cap lighting controller. those items may have to wait unit my shits dry and gone..so i might not get my deadline of friday accomplished , just cause those items plus the buckets i need..odds and ends..and foxfarm soil..is gonna be 1k +++. Oh ya im putting in my portable a/c as well 2morrow. stillin the box


----------



## DankJWeeks (Jun 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Thanks Blaze..ya this next 1 will be more pro from the start and thats key..also ditchin weaker strains for better 1's ..so it should be good.
> 
> got bunch more done today. walls are def up. framed in rocked from the outside . done. trash ...and loads of it are in my truck now..will make a dump run l8ter 2day. then i gotto to attach black poly and then white..to the inside of the op. bare studs..i wanted to sheetrock them ..cause we all know how puttin mylar or poly is on bare studs..but i find that once room grows in theres not much of a prob.. so i will skip sheeting the walls from the inside. Tommorow..im going to run like 50 ft of intake ..mostly 6''. got buy all the fitting..im figuring aroudn a bill or two..thatll be done..just waiting for me to purchase 3 more fans..plus another light.an ballast..and a cap lighting controller. those items may have to wait unit my shits dry and gone..so i might not get my deadline of friday accomplished , just cause those items plus the buckets i need..odds and ends..and foxfarm soil..is gonna be 1k +++. Oh ya im putting in my portable a/c as well 2morrow. stillin the box


 
your gonna have to make a new vid when your done to show it all off bro, so wat strains u rockin wit now??? im thinkin real hard about getting like 50 or 100 autoflowers but im still reading up on them so i know wat ill be dealing with! so did you have to wire up new outlets and a bigger amp breaker for all that????


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

just got off the phone with my hydrofarm vendor..quotes placed.. 950. not bad..that doesnt include all the poly studs and sheetrock ive got up..nor the dirt, buckets, and some vent pipe i need. ill probably be towards 2k in reinvestments in remodels by the time im up again.. strains will be some afgoo..blueberry..trainwrek..hdf..rough list right now...

as far as electrical..i did add some breakers and 10.2 lines and outlets while back.. ill be switching that around just slightly .. 240vac master light controllers are simply where its at if u have 3 or more lights.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

I got one of these and I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

how much wuz that setup? and how does it work..do u feed it of a 30amp?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> how much wuz that setup?


$360 plus S&H...



> and how does it work..


A relay connected to a timer acts as a switch for the lights...

One simple timer can control up to 8 lights...



> do u feed it of a 30amp?


I feed it from the old range outlet, so I went with the 50 amp box, but they do make a 30 amp as well...

Totally worth it's weight in gold... no more fire hazzard with big lights and fans connected to flimsy plastic timers...

A relay is like a switch, but instead of your hand throwing the switch, electricity does it...

When the 110v cord gets energy, it throws the switch and turns the 220v system on..

So the timer only carries miliamps, to activate the relay.. safe and easy...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah thats def way togo for peace of mind..and for cutting down on the amps your drawing..im in with ya..except im going with a 4plug 240vac cap controller..little less expensive..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ...and for cutting down on the amps your drawing...


But it does not cut down at all...

It cuts down how many amps each wire is carrying, but you are still drawing the same exact amount of energy...

Same exact draw... same exact power bill...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

ahhh lightens the load on ur wires..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah.. it's all a math game... the power used by the lights or fans is still the same...


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> just got off the phone with my hydrofarm vendor..quotes placed.. 950. not bad..that doesnt include all the poly studs and sheetrock ive got up..nor the dirt, buckets, and some vent pipe i need. ill probably be towards 2k in reinvestments in remodels by the time im up again.. strains will be some afgoo..blueberry..trainwrek..hdf..rough list right now...
> 
> as far as electrical..i did add some breakers and 10.2 lines and outlets while back.. ill be switching that around just slightly .. 240vac master light controllers are simply where its at if u have 3 or more lights.




i hope your Afghoo turns out like this stuff


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

yum that shit looks good..

ya Gypsy i worked all my aperage out on paper..i can run my lights as is now..but i want that master control itll calm things down.. cant wait to get this new 1 under way but it might have to wait till next week truly. but never the less it wont ding me too bad considering im picking clones up worthy of 0 veg time.. maybe a 1 day veg then 36 hour lights off time..shit maybe dark immediatly ... im gonna start doing a perpetual...tossing clones in each week.. ill fine tune it 1 day


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

Why do you put your clones in the dark?

And yeah.. my rotation got screwed up at first cause I couldn't clone to save my life... but I started with Al's 2 week rotation..

Then with the runts being removed... and replaced...

It just kinda worked out that way... some were chopped a little early, some a little late...

and now I have it sorta all right...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

i dont but ive heard of people doing that be4 they flip to 12 12..i figured it would save me some money ....and give me some time to make the final reperations..idunno wuz jsut a thought..


yeah bro ill have to check out als methods.. till then..im just gonna throw some large clones in2 flower like 15-20 of em next week.. then all the runts can go in my veg room ...anther 10-15 clones..under the 400MH. i also have a blueberry mother in there..and a widow..plus a blue heaven im tryn to reveg..and some seedlings i started.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

You got a lot going on... nice shit too...

You'll figure it out...

I have gotten to a point where I have a 400w T-5 fot the moms and I just refuse to do any other veging... even my clones are in the "washed out" light from the moms...

My dream grow is like MBlaze's... but I would have to go at least 6 months without a harvest... I just cannot justify lights on that long with no buds when I get a zip a day now and fixing to improve on that number.... zero veg... (other than the moms...)


----------



## motorboater (Jun 15, 2009)

how much longer are you curing everything?


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 16, 2009)

i dont plan on running mothers at all... ill prolly end up cutting 2 to 3 clones per girl i have going now right before i start flowering... once i see what girls are the biggest yielders ill strip down the coresponding cloned vegged girls just for more clones.. that way i can fill my garden or whatever with the heaviest yielding clones i have... then all i have to do is take a couple clones per plant every harvest and ill always have a garden with the heaviest yielding clones from the original mother... without haveing to keep the uptake of and actual mother plant... make sense???

yeah TM.. i was trying to tell you that 240v will just lighten the load on the breaker and wire by splitting the power consumption between 2 breakers and 2 wires... or at least i meant to tell you.. maybe i thought i did but didnt.. fuck me.. now i am lost and feel stupid.. LOL


i figure itll take about 3 or 4 harvests with our new setups to each get things down to a science.. i mean.. running one crop from start to finish in the same room is easy shit.. but timing is what is gonna fuck me up.. trying to time it so the clones root just in time to go to the veg room as the vegged plants move to flowering.. when to take the clones... how long ill veg.. all that crazy fun shit! i think you'll be much better off cause your using dirt.. so you can move your pots around and shit still.. my pots are now stationary.. where they are is where they are until i decide to, if i decide to, rearrange the setup... i had to tape the lines on the hydro system down because it gravity fills so i have to make sure the lines are flat to keep them flowing freely...

anyways... shits coming along bro.. the light at the end of the tunnel is ALMOST there.. just a little few day push and your done! be up and ready for round 2 REAL shortly!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Gypsy..ya i need to tune in2 ur journal..check that huge hydro setup out..i seen pics of it once its plant mahem.. i truly played with ur numbers and if u can improve on a zip per day ur the man..thats a lot as is.. especially on the 31 month days......



GypsyBush said:


> You got a lot going on... nice shit too...
> 
> You'll figure it out...
> 
> ...


 
there still hanging wut, 3days so far..some are almost smokable it appears this morning.. mines going in2 jars ...yet all the commercail patient stuff..going right off the rack right in2 the wallet..sorry guys dont have time this time to cure everything..just mine..



motorboater said:


> how much longer are you curing everything?


 
You did tell me about the amerage not lowering my bill... i guess i just took it in 1 ear and out the other..didnt wanna believe it.. wanted the bill to go down..but with this new revelation..i might even wait on the master lighting timer..i have the independent timers to do it..and my wiring is safe right now from my 2x 20amps breakers ive installed plus there backed with 10/2..so whenever i make the switch itll be easy. Im not by any means gonna make my thur fri deadline of back up and running. flower room and veg room are fully built in now. thats good. but i need 1k of shit from hydrofarm.. also need to still install complete veg and flower room intake and exhaust. im back to the under the floor idea.. the crawl space has like 7 basement windows with screens.. im undecided but im either gonna run 25 ft of 6'' over to a basement window and up out my subfloor right in2 the flower room...or ill just pluge a 6'' hole down to the crawls space and just exhaust that room into the flower and veg room, i figure with all those open windows down there i might not have to run the flex all the way to the window itself..just suck all the air out of the crawl space and it has to fill itself back up thro the windows and negitive pressure. then a Y on the vent so it can split off to the veg room. ahh shits frustrating tryn to get it all done with no money and shit hanging..good thing is say i lose a week and a half.. im picking up those clones. my buddy wants like 35 ea for these large clones he normally charges 50-100 for. there huge. well im thinking of grabbing 15 of those..and 15 normal size dispensery clones for a little less. throw the big 1's in2 flower and all the runts can veg out.. this will cost like 5 bills..but hes gonna front me for 60days, and i figure i wont have to do this again...since when the bud room is done..be4 moving the veg room over ill take copious amounts of clones..then itll be perpetual.. so this should speed the game up expenentially 


simpsonsampson420 said:


> i dont plan on running mothers at all... ill prolly end up cutting 2 to 3 clones per girl i have going now right before i start flowering... once i see what girls are the biggest yielders ill strip down the coresponding cloned vegged girls just for more clones.. that way i can fill my garden or whatever with the heaviest yielding clones i have... then all i have to do is take a couple clones per plant every harvest and ill always have a garden with the heaviest yielding clones from the original mother... without haveing to keep the uptake of and actual mother plant... make sense???
> 
> yeah TM.. i was trying to tell you that 240v will just lighten the load on the breaker and wire by splitting the power consumption between 2 breakers and 2 wires... or at least i meant to tell you.. maybe i thought i did but didnt.. fuck me.. now i am lost and feel stupid.. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 16, 2009)

im also pondering weather i can use pvc 6'' in place of furnace 6'' venting..for stubbing thro in2 attic and from subfloor. it would be cheaper i think to find a pvc pipe...and make the 3 cuts i need or so ..for the venting to attach flex to this..but i dont know if its rated for heat..but i imagine its not gonna be major heat. if any1 has any ideas hit me up.. i got a jig several circular 6 in holes.. one for intake...and two more for exhaust..plust thro a couple of walls too....lot of venting going in ..need ideas TM


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 16, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> im also pondering weather i can use pvc 6'' in place of furnace 6'' venting..for stubbing thro in2 attic and from subfloor. it would be cheaper i think to find a pvc pipe...and make the 3 cuts i need or so ..for the venting to attach flex to this..but i dont know if its rated for heat..but i imagine its not gonna be major heat. if any1 has any ideas hit me up.. i got a jig several circular 6 in holes.. one for intake...and two more for exhaust..plust thro a couple of walls too....lot of venting going in ..need ideas TM


I think it would work...Its not like the air as that hot...

I think the PVC is more durable for the longterm.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 16, 2009)

you should try doing some Grape Ape TM


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 16, 2009)

well room is up minus a few things still...lot more done tho..my boy is sweating me bout picking up the clones ..try to get these rooms done.. ive cut some items off my list just to get it there faster with money i dont have.. master controller will have to wait...

gonna buy 1 more 1k hps tommorow..and the air cool 4'' kits for all 3..and a extra lens.. working on vents after lunch..maybe theyll be pvc have to see wuts the hardware store has...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 16, 2009)

sometimes a step back can end up being a step forward.. like if you do miss your deadline and have to go with the larger clones and shit.. i mean.. either way you get to the finish line right??

intake and exhaust are always such bitches to consider.. they are vital and have such a big impact.. and its a pain in the ass to run them.. so theres like extra pressure to do it right the first time... i guess in the end do whats easiest for you.. going up through the subfloor like you are thinking will cut down on holes you have to cut.. might mean a longer running duct.. but just as affective... plus the air from down in the basement will be cooler on a more steady bases than the outside air.. both ideas are good ones.. and both will work... the less duct you have to run the more affective it will be.. but either way you will still be fine!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 16, 2009)

oh.. and PVC pipe can withstand temps WAY WAY hotter than the air you could run through it.. so it could be a very easy an affective alternative


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 16, 2009)

well the bud room is officially 2600w hps daisy chained ..all up


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

Do we get a picture?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

yes ..hold on brother Gypsy..didnt mean to hold out...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 17, 2009)

morning tile waz up. ya im going to have a yard sale use the money to buy me another 1000wtt hpsfor the flower room... that will give me 2000wtt hps in a 10f by 8ft room at 7ft high.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

new room..still work in progress.......good morning MG..hows it going...weve been having garage sales in a neiborhood for a couple weeks..not us ..all the neighbors..love that shit..walk from sale to sale with pennies in my pocket..

anyways heres the room..12x 7 wuz the finished inside demensions...my girls has a root canal at 8am this morning..so i dont know how much ill get done today..new date for clones in will be tuesday.. probably get some more venting hooked up this afternoon, and set up my portable a/c..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> well the bud room is officially 2600w hps daisy chained ..all up



very nice bro.. glad to hear your getting your shit closer and closer by the day!! bet your gettin antsy just wanting to use them all over again with the new setup!



mygirls said:


> morning tile waz up. ya im going to have a yard sale use the money to buy me another 1000wtt hpsfor the flower room... that will give me 2000wtt hps in a 10f by 8ft room at 7ft high.


i need to have a garage sale.. but i dont got shit to sell.. just want the extra loot... LOL


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

morning SS ..ur up early...so i canned some of the shit that dryed..3widows and 1 blueberry destemed..ready to smoke and canned..7.5 zips..still have 5 plants yet to take off the line.. there all a little bigger than the 1's i took down..so im guesssing a pound and a zip and a half..dry


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> well the bud room is officially 2600w hps daisy chained ..all up





tilemaster said:


> new room..still work in progress.......
> anyways heres the room..12x 7 wuz the finished inside demensions...my girls has a root canal at 8am this morning..so i dont know how much ill get done today..new date for clones in will be tuesday.. probably get some more venting hooked up this afternoon, and set up my portable a/c..


Sweet, 2600 watts  and the new room is lookin great


----------



## mygirls (Jun 17, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> very nice bro.. glad to hear your getting your shit closer and closer by the day!! bet your gettin antsy just wanting to use them all over again with the new setup!
> 
> 
> i need to have a garage sale.. but i dont got shit to sell.. just want the extra loot... LOL


 hey mn thats my il ove craigs list. go get that free shit thats worth a buck or two and sell it..... works for me as extra income. sumin better then nutin.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Sweet, 2600 watts  and the new room is lookin great


thanks brother blaze...coming along.. breaking my balls to get it up.. just needs a few more little touches.. my lighting is about in your leauge now huh?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

MG ur hilarious..ur telling me you buy free items on craigslist and sell them for profit in garage sales...LMAO ..so funny bro... thats some down south shit..are u orginally from Georgia brother





mygirls said:


> hey mn thats my il ove craigs list. go get that free shit thats worth a buck or two and sell it..... works for me as extra income. sumin better then nutin.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> MG ur hilarious..ur telling me you buy free items on craigslist and sell them for profit in garage sales...LMAO ..so funny bro... thats some down south shit..are u orginally from Georgia brother


 hell no ITS FREE i just pick the shit up..... remember ONE MANS JUNK ONOTHER MANS THREASHER . theres money out there, just gota go find it....and its on craigs list....


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thanks brother blaze...coming along.. breaking my balls to get it up.. just needs a few more little touches.. my lighting is about in your leauge now huh?


You got 200 watts more than me bro so yeah your well into the 2k+ club . How many lights you got total and what wattages?


----------



## mygirls (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> MG ur hilarious..ur telling me you buy free items on craigslist and sell them for profit in garage sales...LMAO ..so funny bro... thats some down south shit..are u orginally from Georgia brother


 no its all free when i get it. then i sellit.....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> morning SS ..ur up early...so i canned some of the shit that dryed..3widows and 1 blueberry destemed..ready to smoke and canned..7.5 zips..still have 5 plants yet to take off the line.. there all a little bigger than the 1's i took down..so im guesssing a pound and a zip and a half..dry


still a good harvest bro! for sure! cant wait to try the BB myself... speakin of i gotta go check on the little girls.. they are LOVING the hydro system right now!!



mygirls said:


> hey mn thats my il ove craigs list. go get that free shit thats worth a buck or two and sell it..... works for me as extra income. sumin better then nutin.





mygirls said:


> no its all free when i get it. then i sellit.....


bro.. you are one crazy ass mo fo!! but i love it!! for real that is a sick ingenious idea.. its like you said one mans shit is someone elses dream... and fuck.. who would i be to complain about free money?? i might just think about doin that...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

blaze.. i have 1 600...1 400 (the 4 is convertable and going in to veg as MH)...and i have 2 1000watters now..


SS ya my girl says that finshed BB smells like grapes..i dunno..it has a overwhelmingly musty, earthy smell to me..its bomb


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> blaze.. i have 1 600...1 400 (the 4 is convertable and going in to veg as MH)...and i have 2 1000watters now..


Nice combo. Are you going to have them all overhead? Im thinking of trying a combination of vetical and overhead lighting next time. I will still do 3 plants and have one 600w over each plant and one 600w hanging vertical in the middle of them all. Im hoping that might help to thicken up some of the lower buds.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

1000watter on either side of 1 600.. thats my plan..and im sticking to it..11,000btu portable a.c to keep heat at bay..and intake..exhaust real deal this time


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

K. im out for my gf's dental appointment..smoke tought BoYz


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 1000watter on either side of 1 600.. thats my plan..and im sticking to it..11,000btu portable a.c to keep heat at bay..and intake..exhaust real deal this time


Well its a good plan so you should be stickin to it . Im just lookin to try something different next time whenever that may be lol.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 17, 2009)

have fun at the dentist in the waiting room.. LOL i hate dentists and doctors... ill smoke one for ya tho!


----------



## mygirls (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> blaze.. i have 1 600...1 400 (the 4 is convertable and going in to veg as MH)...and i have 2 1000watters now..
> 
> 
> SS ya my girl says that finshed BB smells like grapes..i dunno..it has a overwhelmingly musty, earthy smell to me..its bomb


 i have my big bud a hanging also, danky dank, i luv the shit.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 17, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Well its a good plan so you should be stickin to it . Im just lookin to try something different next time whenever that may be lol.


 I'm thinking along those lines too. I love the yeilds recieved from the vertical but the tops just aren't as glamorouse as they used to be just that the laterals become the new tops. lol.. But ya I'm gonna get my 100,000 btu heat exchanger first then give that a go. Getting close to having to upgrade electrical with these additions!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Finished wieght iss.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

590 grams of bud.. after final maicure ..there dry..the jars may even bring back a little wieght. smellin so dank.. ripped all flavors today after the appoitment..not bad for 9 girls and 1st run in 2years.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 590 grams of bud.. after final maicure ..there dry..the jars may even bring back a little wieght. smellin so dank.. ripped all flavors today after the appoitment..not bad for 9 girls and 1st run in 2years.


hell ya bro! congrats on the harvest... very nice run indeed!


----------



## motorboater (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 590 grams of bud.. after final maicure ..there dry..the jars may even bring back a little wieght. smellin so dank.. ripped all flavors today after the appoitment..not bad for 9 girls and 1st run in 2years.


had to hit up the dentist too today

whats your fav of the flavors?

btw, my estimate was only about three ounces off haha


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 590 grams of bud.. after final maicure ..there dry..the jars may even bring back a little wieght. smellin so dank.. ripped all flavors today after the appoitment..not bad for 9 girls and 1st run in 2years.


 Damn my guess was way off ...still a nice run though do we get a finished pic?.....have fun smokin them bro


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 17, 2009)

CONGRATS DUDE!!!!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 17, 2009)

great job bro!!!!!!!

Peace


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 17, 2009)

hell yeah, nice job Tile Man


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks guys..the 2bow mark is no joke..thats takes some dedication and skill.. serious. now i know exactly wut it takes.. i just threw off 21zips.. op started ghetto.. about 100 day grow with veg time. Im pushing for 2.5 -3 on this next 1. although i may stay a bit smaller..and add as i go so the harvest is staggered perpetual for aslong as i live in this place..which i say a few years if all is smooth. 

2600w hps is in
exhaust is mounted..
lights daisy chained.
all lights fired..all hooked 110 for now. working fine
a/c is in..vent has to be run
intake needs to be ran.

veg room still needs intake and exhaust
immediatly need 2-3 heavy duty osicllating fans

deadline is tuesday. hopefully up by sunday running..so i can feel the temps out. undecided on my 12 12 hours. gonna looks up sunset and sunrise times for my area..and calculate that off of where 60 days out of next week puts me to schedule my run times. Kicking aroud creating a new journal...since this will be a 4 lamp HID 3,000w grow.. contrary to this journal title. but this journal is so established i thinkn of keepn her around..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

heres some pics...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

some widow














HDF:






BlueHeaven:


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 17, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> some widow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can i please have a napkin im drooling


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 17, 2009)

medicines looking sweet! good job


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

pics dont work


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Weird. Was up yesterday


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 18, 2009)

no pics....... I guess the site is going down or something......


Peace


----------



## mygirls (Jun 18, 2009)

master howsthings growing. i see no picsthey still must be working on things.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

MG ...Green Fire..check it out operational............check that shit out here>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L-5Y7N5QOg


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

lil experiment


[youtube]9L-5Y7N5QOg[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> lil experiment
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]5Y7N5QOg[/youtube ]



Take the space away between the last youtube and the"]"

it should be... ...tube] 


But if I type it like that it won't show...


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

ur the man thank u ...how u like the improves..i can actually walk in and out a door!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks real nice...

So.. sorry if you have already mentioned...

But.. how are you planning on filling the space?

What are you setting up?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

big clones already vegged under 2k mh ..my boy has them . there all in 3.5 or 5gal containers.. 15-20 of those..and some fresh rooted clones from him too for the veg area..that should make me self sufficient for a while. supposed to pick up on tuesday.. will be tossing the big 1's immediatly in2 flower.. room is finished really. veg room needs a couple things..exhaust and intake fan..flower room just needs 1 more timer, and a big oscillating fan. and i have to figure all the timers out again. it will be a soil grow all the way with AN nutes.. i might switch to foxfarm but i wanna use up the last of my AN first. eventually after several runs ill swich to flood and drain with hydroton or rockwool. for now still dealing with beginers curve so ill stick with my soil.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 18, 2009)

Look'n sharp now all ya need is a ppm3 and Hydrogen liquid cooled burner. Your ready for the next round then its off to the warehouse.....


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

shit broham we need some pics!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

thansk pinner..ya for real i co2burner may eventually go in..i do have the reg and cylonoid from hydrofarm for bottled co2.. its just collected dust.. just 1more thing ya know.. figured my fresh air will do it on this 1 ....


pinner420 said:


> Look'n sharp now all ya need is a ppm3 and Hydrogen liquid cooled burner. Your ready for the next round then its off to the warehouse.....


pics of wut MB? 


motorboater said:


> shit broham we need some pics!


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

the nuglets

your other ones got fucked up somehow - they dont show up


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey have you ever gotten your hands on the gallatin green? I haven't had any of that for a year or better.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Hey have you ever gotten your hands on the gallatin green? I haven't had any of that for a year or better.


is that a local strain or something?

I ran into some stuff from over there called "Puss"


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya there's a mad scientist that has it down there but he's not much of a strain trader but who knows maybe he slipped one out into the general population.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Ya there's a mad scientist that has it down there but he's not much of a strain trader but who knows maybe he slipped one out into the general population.


thats usually the way it goes... no one wants to part with their unique genetics, even if theyre small scale.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

hah the gallatin green..ya bro ur lucky i havent seen any certified of that for like 5 years bro.. i wuz going to name my subdivsion that if i ever built 1...

MB pics were just blow ups of the formers..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

hows it fairing over there pinn..u get ur room all dialed in..i watched ur vids..despite the problems u had w/ dr doom i loved ur room and vid , and 6ft monsters.. hell they looked even taller than that..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 18, 2009)

should i start a new thread next week for the new improved grow 2.0?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hah the gallatin green..ya bro ur lucky i havent seen any certified of that for like 5 years bro.. i wuz going to name my subdivsion that if i ever built 1...
> 
> MB pics were just blow ups of the formers..


ahh i thought that you put up some macro shots

inherited some equipment due to someone moving out of state. i'll have to show you a couple pics one of these days of those girls


----------



## mygirls (Jun 18, 2009)

dam dude that looks great. u been busy. in a wek im adding 3 or 4 more plants to the new flower room.i'll make a video when it happens. i don'tthink i have a video of the new flower room yet.when is your flower room going to have the girls over.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

btw TM, why dont you look into that strain that has a huge indoor yield? I forget the name but the estimates go up to 700g. sampson mentioned it to me.


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice Harvest Bud 

The grow room looks straight...How long are you planning on vegging when you go with perpetual harvest?


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

ooooh the pics showed up. 

blue heaven would def. be my head stash if that was my crop


----------



## slipperyP (Jun 18, 2009)

motorboater said:


> ooooh the pics showed up.
> 
> blue heaven would def. be my head stash if that was my crop



That shit looks nice huh MB


----------



## motorboater (Jun 18, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> That shit looks nice huh MB


 damn right

ooh man that's definately some fire

some people are gonna be stoked!


----------



## GreenDee (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey TM.. a lil off the topic (sorry) but maybe u or someone here can tell me what does red dots on the leaves mean?? I don't see any mites. Do I have some kind of deficiency? They are only on a few leaves.

THX.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ya man got the room dialed in will give update. If you start a new thread I'll have to right click and subscribe to it but ya go for it just link me when you do.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> MG ...Green Fire..check it out operational............check that shit out here>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> YouTube - 001





tilemaster said:


> ur the man thank u ...how u like the improves..i can actually walk in and out a door!


damn bro!! the new setup is VERY badass.. im jealous!! LOL ill get there some day.. but shit... feel like takin a trip to come help??  i actually and going to break down and build a wall between the veg and flower room instead of using just the poly for the wall... suggested by my partner... but i am really gonna do it because you inspired me to.. i guess its because your room looks so nice and clean.. gotta keep up with the master right?!

cant wait to see them in action!



GreenDee said:


> Hey TM.. a lil off the topic (sorry) but maybe u or someone here can tell me what does red dots on the leaves mean?? I don't see any mites. Do I have some kind of deficiency? They are only on a few leaves.
> 
> THX.


are they red or rusty brown colored??


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

hell ya MG..ill be waiting to seee how u set up that new flower room.. real curious..bein how u were able to maintain the room for a long time with not much ...so i know ur new room will be tits..with some good inovations..excited to see it in action.. my girls are sleeping over tuesday night and staying for the duration!.. i got to build to doors today..1 for each room, out of plywood, painted white... 

im going to the hydro strore, need a timer, and a 2 4'' exhaust inline fans.. that should put me where i need to be , by tuesday...





mygirls said:


> dam dude that looks great. u been busy. in a wek im adding 3 or 4 more plants to the new flower room.i'll make a video when it happens. i don'tthink i have a video of the new flower room yet.when is your flower room going to have the girls over.


 
MotorBoater..trust me if i could go with a top yielder like chronic or top44 i would . it would be nice to have 30 of the same going with the same habits , feeding and traits...but that wont happen for now.. im at the mercy of wut my boy has..itll cut 6 weeks of my time by having clones of that size....


motorboater said:


> btw TM, why dont you look into that strain that has a huge indoor yield? I forget the name but the estimates go up to 700g. sampson mentioned it to me.


Slippp...how it fairing.? about to PM u..thanks on the budporn end


slipperyP said:


> Nice Harvest Bud
> 
> thanks MB, ill be tossing some in2 the flower room, with the smaller 1's staying back in veg..ill have 60 days of veg, alhtough some may be ready be4 that , so ill start tossing them in every few weeks as it goes.. then ill clone off the last in the veg room be4 there switched, so i can keep this in house after this last pick up of clones...
> The grow room looks straight...How long are you planning on vegging when you go with perpetual harvest?


Blue heaven is loaded down with trichs..real impressed. all my shit could be a little denser.. HDF, and Blueberry , are rock hard.. blue heaven and widow, are dense , but not as...and the bigbud is fluffy..me no like fluffy.


motorboater said:


> ooooh the pics showed up.
> 
> blue heaven would def. be my head stash if that was my crop


Ya ill let every1 know if i start a new thread..probably will on tuesday, so i can change my grow to the 3k its is...



pinner420 said:


> Ya man got the room dialed in will give update. If you start a new thread I'll have to right click and subscribe to it but ya go for it just link me when you do.


 
SS, my intention wuz not 2 make u jealous, but i guess that means im on the right track..i wuz jealous watching all ur ladies, down to the chop...I know this next for both of us will be off the chain.. especially the one thereafter, as we get into fall.. im very excited to see ur hydro process..and to see ur extra lamps and vents go in.. i would come help..actually transpotaion aint to big of a deal, ive got a new dodge disiel 1ton crew cab.. 2005 (thats new to me)... aslong as i got the flow..maybe even if i dont come out for the repairs..maybe i can make it after both of our next 1's are out the way.. so like 2-3 months.. would love too..and that might be better timing since my daughters coming in late august, early sep..so i gotta wait till shes here and everything calms down with my prego gurl..other than that id love to come out for a few days..Tuesday they go in to action.. i fired all 3 lamps..and a.c and exhaust intake..everything seems to be working great, infact i was able to run the lights and stay around 70 degress.. holy shit!.. have to see if that applys when its really hot out or not... i did notice the attic is fucking hhoootttt!!! might have to put a attic roof/fan in..


simpsonsampson420 said:


> damn bro!! the new setup is VERY badass.. im jealous!! LOL ill get there some day.. but shit... feel like takin a trip to come help??  i actually and going to break down and build a wall between the veg and flower room instead of using just the poly for the wall... suggested by my partner... but i am really gonna do it because you inspired me to.. i guess its because your room looks so nice and clean.. gotta keep up with the master right?!
> 
> cant wait to see them in action!
> 
> ...


----------



## mygirls (Jun 19, 2009)

i must be fucking high cuz i already made a video of it,,,, hahahahahahahahaha LMFAO me a LOMO its on youtube already bro.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

do i search youtbube for "my girls" or u got a link


----------



## mygirls (Jun 19, 2009)

ya im switching my 1000wtt hps over to run off 220v cuz im getting ready to buy another 1000wtt hps. my electric bill should drop a bit.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> do i search youtbube for "my girls" or u got a link


growingmeds~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

every1 is telling me it doesnt drop the bill running 240v..im positive of this, it will cut ur amperage down in half..so say ur 1000watter draws 8.9 amps..itll be down to drawing 4.5. but apparently it doesnt actually slow down the meter..i was thinking it would somehow..but it keeps the load down on all ur romex wire throughout ur runs..and breaker. plus u can run as many lights as u want of a 240v light controller, plugged in2 a single 110 wall outlet and timer...seamlessly controlling them all of 1 lil timer. i plan to do this very soon. CAP all the way for me.. i like there equipment..did see a thread on building ur own.

MG so i search youtube for growing meds...? im tryin now


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 19, 2009)

hey bro.. whenever you or MG feel like makin a trip the door is open! would love to have you guys out for a few days.. there aint shit to do around here.. maybe some fishing or something to pass the time.. but it would be cool as shit to have you check out the setup first hand.. and visa versa.. would love to actually see what you guys have going first hand! time it all out so its right before chop time to get some free labor... LOL well almost free at least...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> every1 is telling me it doesnt drop the bill running 240v..im positive of this, it will cut ur amperage down in half..so say ur 1000watter draws 8.9 amps..itll be down to drawing 4.5. but apparently it doesnt actually slow down the meter..i was thinking it would somehow..but it keeps the load down on all ur romex wire throughout ur runs..and breaker. plus u can run as many lights as u want of a 240v light controller, plugged in2 a single 110 wall outlet and timer...seamlessly controlling them all of 1 lil timer. i plan to do this very soon. CAP all the way for me.. i like there equipment..did see a thread on building ur own.
> 
> MG so i search youtube for growing meds...? im tryin now



yeah.. 240v basically just splits the load between 2 breakers so the load per wire is cut in half.. the amount of power you use is still the same.. might be SLIGHTLY less... but not enough to jump up and down about.. but either way your lights will run more efficiently... and your wiring will stay cooler which is always good!


----------



## mygirls (Jun 19, 2009)

simpson sampson 420 said:


> hey bro.. whenever you or MG feel like makin a trip the door is open! would love to have you guys out for a few days.. there aint shit to do around here.. maybe some fishing or something to pass the time.. but it would be cool as shit to have you check out the setup first hand.. and visa versa.. would love to actually see what you guys have going first hand! time it all out so its right before chop time to get some free labor... LOL well almost free at least...


 my door is always open to the RIU community. lots to do here so you better have time.....LOL
yes bro i would luv to make planes to venture out that away. the wife has family in oklahoma that she hasn't seen in a while.  hopefully after this outdoor comes down im gonna roll to oklahoma packing like santa clause for all my nieces, and nephews.


----------



## mygirls (Jun 19, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> yeah.. 240v basically just splits the load between 2 breakers so the load per wire is cut in half.. the amount of power you use is still the same.. might be SLIGHTLY less... but not enough to jump up and down about.. but either way your lights will run more efficiently... and your wiring will stay cooler which is always good!


 i don't no i just did this to my friends lights. he has 3 1000wtters and a 400 wtter his monthly bill is under $200 a month. i run 1 1000wtter and 1 400wter and my bill runs $200 a month. somethings wrong here. im hoping that it will drop some.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

it wouldve been nice to have some1 help.. my back is all hurt after 5days of jerking my chain building that damn op. my girl cant do shit but clip.. ive got a few things 2do 2day with fans for all around..oscillating 1's and a few exhaust inlines for veg room..gotta build the 2doors too..then i got family here over theweekend..so its working good actually that nothings really going on


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 19, 2009)

mygirls said:


> my door is always open to the RIU community. lots to do here so you better have time.....LOL
> yes bro i would luv to make planes to venture out that away. the wife has family in oklahoma that she hasn't seen in a while.  hopefully after this outdoor comes down im gonna roll to oklahoma packing like santa clause for all my nieces, and nephews.


MG claus! lol i can just picture you rollin in with a big red bag full of toys.. or weed.. depending on how your nieces and nephews are.. LOL i think my neices would rather get a bag in their stocking than candy... my how they have grown... 



mygirls said:


> i don't no i just did this to my friends lights. he has 3 1000wtters and a 400 wtter his monthly bill is under $200 a month. i run 1 1000wtter and 1 400wter and my bill runs $200 a month. somethings wrong here. im hoping that it will drop some.


how much other random stuff do you have running your place tho?? it would be cool if they drop power consumption tho.. it would be REAL cool..



tilemaster said:


> it wouldve been nice to have some1 help.. my back is all hurt after 5days of jerking my chain building that damn op. my girl cant do shit but clip.. ive got a few things 2do 2day with fans for all around..oscillating 1's and a few exhaust inlines for veg room..gotta build the 2doors too..then i got family here over theweekend..so its working good actually that nothings really going on


good thing you have most of that shit done with the family coming... at least you know you will have a couple days of r&r if your backs all fucked up.. sucks when you have to tackle these kind of things by yourself.. ive been lucky enough to have some help throughout everything.. but i havent had to tackle anything like your projects.. gotta hand it to you bro..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 19, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> MG claus! lol i can just picture you rollin in with a big red bag full of toys.. or weed.. depending on how your nieces and nephews are.. LOL i think my neices would rather get a bag in their stocking than candy... my how they have grown...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its just me and the wife now, just the regular shit.


----------



## Smokiethebear (Jun 19, 2009)

The new set up is lookin great....I want you to know that Im psychic(or psycho?) but I see a very nice harvest in your near future


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 19, 2009)

mygirls said:


> its just me and the wife now, just the regular shit.


well.. fuck.. i dunno now.. LOL i guess we'll just have to wait and see right... that would be so cool if it did tho... id love to save a little money!


----------



## motorboater (Jun 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Blue heaven is loaded down with trichs..real impressed. all my shit could be a little denser.. HDF, and Blueberry , are rock hard.. blue heaven and widow, are dense , but not as...and the bigbud is fluffy..me no like fluffy.


 
Funny. I got to try out those exact Big Bud genetics in late April or May, one or the other i dont remember. was from that area, so whoever grew it last. really dry. tasted diesely, but i found some fuzz on it so it was tossed. stuff on the left was grown by the same person. trainwreck or something


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

YUM YUM YUM


----------



## mygirls (Jun 19, 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm uuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

so should i close out this thread.. dry wieght in 590 grams..mostly gone.. smoke report in..all good... no mids here.. decent yield..could of been better and will be. on to the next one..very soon..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> so should i close out this thread.. dry wieght in 590 grams..mostly gone.. smoke report in..all good... no mids here.. decent yield..could of been better and will be. on to the next one..very soon..


 yep your due for a new thread also. mabe i'll be the 1st to start the rat race... or have you already started one.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 19, 2009)

Good job TM!
Close this chapter and go on to the next.
Good luck and Happy Growing!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> YUM YUM YUM



ayyy nice trich content man... some grade A smoke.. [email protected]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome job TM... Hit me the link to your next journal when it goes up


Bro, you got mad views,..... You're becoming RIU legend.


----------



## motorboater (Jun 19, 2009)

View attachment 453039

bumpin this shit up in case no one has seen it.

fine work by TM


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 19, 2009)

Hell ya that looks like some bomb ass weed I bet you have been hi like a mo fo last couple days..


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 20, 2009)

motorboater said:


> View attachment 453039
> 
> bumpin this shit up in case no one has seen it.
> 
> fine work by TM


 







thanks mb...and yes Jack ive been ripped for days..really amazing being that it came down fresh on the 14th...it waz smoking and getting gone on the 17th when it came down from hanging..no hay taste..chronic stone and flav...3 days after chop..can u imagine this shit with a good cure..1 day ill have time to be a conissuer..


----------



## mygirls (Jun 20, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> thanks mb...and yes Jack ive been ripped for days..really amazing being that it came down fresh on the 14th...it waz smoking and getting gone on the 17th when it came down from hanging..no hay taste..chronic stone and flav...3 days after chop..can u imagine this shit with a good cure..1 day ill have time to be a conissuer..


 i say the high is a lot better just after harvest, bud is like fruit the longer it sits around the wors it gets not better.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 20, 2009)

okay so construction... heres where im at.. 

flower room is up and running.. jsut gotta figure out my plugins / timers..and how to time my a.c out.. 

veg room is also ready to go.. 

only thing left tommorow i will build 2 doors with painters zipper kits, and poly, and then i will bleach and sterilize both rooms.. heres some pics of veg room.. now 400mh with 2 active air blower 1 exhausting 1 intake

okay new journal for new grow********************************* https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205555-tms-3k-op-version-2-0-a.html


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 20, 2009)

Just wanted 2 say  2dis journal. Thanx for all the viewers ...hope every1 had fun with it. and thankx for all the support Ya'll know who u were


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 21, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> so should i close out this thread.. dry wieght in 590 grams..mostly gone.. smoke report in..all good... no mids here.. decent yield..could of been better and will be. on to the next one..very soon..


How much was the wet weight? Just curious to know how much you lost through the drying.

Good job bro  and im lookin forward to your next one.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Blaze wet wieght wuz 3k grams with stem , after close tight pre manicure. de stemmed and final trim , dryed and cured left me with 21zips...about 3-5 o left right now


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 21, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> Blaze wet wieght wuz 3k grams with stem , after close tight pre manicure. de stemmed and final trim , dryed and cured left me with 21zips...about 3-5 o left right now


Cheers bro  Nice one


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jun 21, 2009)

nice job Tile, Good luck with the next one


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 21, 2009)

cheers man, nice job. 590 grams woot  you'll x2 that next time right  cant wait for the next grow


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 21, 2009)

EpyxN hell ya double do me right... anyways thankx for checking my work out.. some rep ur way..seee ya on the other side..


EpyxN said:


> cheers man, nice job. 590 grams woot  you'll x2 that next time right  cant wait for the next grow


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Love the new rooms tile. I've been out for a week hopefully haven't missed anything yet lol. Let me know when you start a new journal.

Peace


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 25, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205555-tms-3k-op-version-2-a.html


the new 1


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 2, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205555-tms-3k-op-version-2-a.html
> 
> 
> the new 1


 

This journal getting tagged with more and more viewz everyday ...Damn..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

congratulations my friend and good morning.....here's one more view! LOL


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice set up.i bet your plant love you very much.lol ill be watchin. +rep


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 2, 2009)

im working with a new journal jeb... tm 3k ..check it out link like 3 posts above...


----------

